# knitting tea party 21 november '14



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party --- 21 November 14

Its too cold for man or beast outside  my mr. slim is having a hard time keeping my little house warm. I need to get my little heater out for under my desk here. But with an afghan around my shoulders it is not too bad. My hands are not liking the cold  they are stiff and sore  especially the left hand.

Just heated up some tomato soup  that should help warm me up.

I dont see the little boys out playing  it must really be cold  usually they are out for a little when they come home from school.

Alexis needs a car  Heidi and Gary went car shopping over the weekend and looked at some used cars. They picked out several that they thought would serve her well and that she would be able to afford  being that she has to pay for it.. if I had the money I would pay for it  my dad bought me my first car even though I had never asked for one. But with going to college next year she will need a car. She is very excited to own (along with the bank) her first car.

Since it is so cold I am going to concentrate on hot foods  I know  I can hear our southern contingent saying no fair  we need summer recipes. It would make it easier if we could all be in this together. However  I will not slight you warm weather folk.

I like lentils and I like squash  these two recipes sound very good.

Kabocha Squash Pie (adapted from The Art of Simple Food by Alice Waters)
 makes one 9-inch pie

for the kabocha puree

1 large green or orange kabocha squash (I used green here)
1/2 teaspoon olive oil
pinch sea salt
water
Directions:

Preheat the oven to 400 degrees F.   Cut the woody stem from the top and bottom of the kabocha. Halve the squash and scoop out the seeds and stringy stuff from the center. Rub squash all over with a small drizzle olive oil and sprinkle with a tiny pinch of sea salt.

Pour 3 tablespoons water in a rimmed baking sheet. Set the squash cut side down, cover tightly with foil, and slide into the oven. Bake until soft, roughly 50  60 minutes.

Set aside to cool, then scoop the soft squash out of the peel and into a bowl. Mash with a potato masher; for a smoother texture, puree with a food processor or stick blender.

for the dough 
1 1/4 cups all-purpose unbleached flour
1 tablespoon sugar
1/2 teaspoon sea salt
8 tablespoons unsalted butter, frozen
5  6 tablespoons ice water

Directions:

In a medium-sized bowl, combine the flour, sugar, and sea salt with a fork. Grate in the frozen stick of butter, rubbing butter into the flour with your fingertips until the flour has a crumbly texture. Drizzle in the ice water, mixing just until the dough mostly holds together. (If youre new to homemade dough, you can always add more water  just enough so the doughs easy to work with.)

Dump dough out onto a section of plastic wrap, gather into a disc, and wrap tightly. Set in the fridge to chill for at least 30 minutes.

Preheat oven to 375 degrees F. Grease a shallow 9-inch pie pan and set aside.

On a lightly floured surface, roll the chilled dough into a 12-inch disc. Set in the pie pan, trim excess dough from the edge, and crimp the edges. Pierce all over with a fork.

Carefully set a sheet of foil onto the dough, and add either dried beans, rice, or pie weights.

Set on a rimmed baking sheet and slide into the oven. Bake for 15 minutes, lift out the foil with weights, and bake for another 5  7 minutes.

Set aside to cool while you prepare the filling (but keep the oven at 375 degrees F).

for the filling

1 cup heavy cream, divided
2 tablespoons flour
1 1/2 cups kabocha squash puree
3 eggs, room temperature
1/2 cup brown sugar
1 tablespoon fresh, finely grated ginger
1 tablespoon ground ginger 1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1/2 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper, plus more for serving
1/4 teaspoon chipotle chili powder
1/4 teaspoon freshly grated nutmeg
1/2 teaspoon sea salt

Directions:

In a heavy bottomed sauce pan over medium-low heat, whisk together the flour and 1/4 cup of the cream. When mixture starts to bubble and thicken, slowly whisk in the remaining 3/4 cup cream. Continue whisking until mixture begins to bubble and thicken once again, 3  4 minutes. Remove from heat.

In a medium bowl, whisk to combine kabocha puree and eggs until light and frothy. Whisk in the sugar, spices, and sea salt. Whisk the cream mixture into the squash mixture.

Carefully pour filling into the pie shell. Sprinkle a pinch of ground black pepper over the top. Set on a rimmed baking sheet and slide into the oven. Bake until all but a 4-inch circle in the center of the pie is set, 45  55 minutes. If the crust starts to darken too much, shield the edge with foil.

Allow pie to cool completely, several hours or more, before serving. Serve slices with twist of pepper and a dollop of very lightly sweetened whipped cream.

http://www.brooklynsupper.net/2014/11/kabocha-squash-pie-with-black-pepper-and-ginger/#.VGjzqmctCM9

Lentils + Roasted Acorn Squash + Poached Egg

Ingredients

Acorn squash, halved and seeds removed
Olive oil
Smoked paprika
1 cup lentils, washed in a colander
2 tablespoons chopped parsley
1 yellow onion, chopped
1 garlic clove, minced
Salt and black pepper
1 lemon

For poached eggs
Eggs
Water
1 teaspoon Kosher salt

Instructions

Preheat oven to 400 degrees. Line a baking sheet with aluminum foil. Slice acorn squash into 3/4-inch thick half moons. Drizzle with olive oil and toss to coat. Season with salt, black pepper, and smoked paprika. Lay the acorn squash slices flat on the prepared baking sheet. Baking in the oven for 15 minutes. Flip slices over and bake for another 15 minutes. When theyre done cooking, remove from oven.

While the squash is roasting, cook the lentils. Add the rinsed lentils and 2 cups of water to a pot. Set over high heat and bring to a boil. Once it reaches a boil, reduce heat to a simmer and cook, uncovered, for 20-25 minutes, or until tender.

Transfer lentils to a large bowl.

In a pan, heat 1 tablespoon of olive oil over medium heat. Add chopped onion and garlic and season with salt and pepper. Cook for 8-10 minutes, stirring frequently to avoid burning.

Add sautéed onions and garlic to the bowl with the lentils and mix to incorporate. Season with salt, pepper and chopped parsley.

Spoon the lentil mixture into a serving bowl. Top with roasted acorn squash.

Fill a small pot with enough water so that its slightly more than half way full. Set over high heat. Add 1 teaspoon kosher salt to water. Bring water to a boil.

Crack the egg into a small bowl.

Using a wooden spoon, give the water 10 good stirs and then carefully pour the egg into the pot. Give the water a few more gentle stirs.

Reduce heat to low and set timer for 3 minutes.

Keep stirring the water gently.

When the timer goes off, use a slotted spoon to remove the poached egg. Place poached egg over acorn squash/lentils.

Sprinkle a little salt and black pepper on top of the egg. Squeeze a little fresh lemon juice over the dish before serving.

http://www.athoughtforfood.net/lentils-roasted-acorn-squash-poached-egg/

as Ive mentioned before  I love potatoes in any shape, kind or form. Its good that I like potatoes since that is my main diet now that I have no teath. I have been adding a can of chicken to them for the protein. Hickory really likes it when I add the chicken. Lol

I thought these potato recipes were great and then at the end I threw in a green bean recipe that you are going to love. Hint hint  makes me think of caren.

Sweet Potato Casserole with Pecan Praline Topping

Yield: About 8 servings

Ingredients

FOR THE SWEET POTATOES:

3 pounds medium sweet potatoes
1 1/2 cups sugar
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
2 large eggs
4 ounces evaporated milk
1/4 cup (1/2 stick) butter, softened

FOR THE TOPPING:

1 cup firmly packed light brown sugar
1/3 cup all-purpose flour
1/3 cup butter, melted
3/4 cup coarsely chopped pecans

Instructions

Preheat the oven to 350°. Grease a 1 1/2-quart baking dish.

Peel and slice the potatoes, place them in a medium saucepan, and just cover them with water. Cook over medium heat for 15 to 20 minutes or until fork-tender.

Drain the potatoes, and pour them into a large mixing bowl. Mash them well with a potato masher or a hand mixer. Add the sugar, vanilla, eggs, evaporated milk, and butter, and mix very well. Pour the mixture into the baking dish.

Combine the brown sugar, flour, butter, and pecans in a medium bowl. Spoon the mixture over the potatoes. Bake 30 to 40 minutes.

www.southernbite.com/2014/11/19/sweet-potato-casserole-pecan-praline-topping/#sthash.yU0dBBax.dpuf

Ive never served sweet potatoes this way  thought it was kind of interesting. --- sam

The Best Mashed Sweet Potatoes

Ingredients

4 pounds moist sweet potatoes such as ruby or garnet yams 8 sprigs thyme, divided
6 tablespoons butter
Kosher salt
1/4 cup maple syrup

Procedures

Adjust oven rack to center position. Place two large sheets of heavy duty aluminum foil on a work surface. Working one sheet at a time, place half of potatoes in center along with 3 sprigs of thyme. Fold up foil and crimp edges to seal tightly. Repeat with other half of potatoes. Transfer pouches to a rimmed baking sheet and place in the oven. Set oven to 300°F. Roast until a thin skewer inserted into the potatoes shows no resistance, about 2 hours. Remove from oven and set aside until cool enough to handle.

Meanwhile, melt butter in a medium saucepan over medium-low heat, swirling gently until particles are pale golden brown and smell nutty. Immediately transfer to a large bowl or the work bowl of a stand mixer fitted with a whisk attachment. Add maple syrup. Pick leaves off of remaining 2 thyme sprigs, roughly chop, and add to bowl.

Peel sweet potatoes and discard skins. Add flesh to bowl with butter and syrup. Beat with the whisk attachment or a handheld mixer until smooth and fluffy, about 2 minutes. Season to taste with salt. Serve. See note above for make-ahead suggestions.

http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2014/11/the-best-mashed-sweet-potatoes-recipe.html

Potato Tot Nachos

Serves 8

What You'll Need:

1 pound ground beef 
1 (1-ounce) packet taco seasoning 
1 (32-ounce) package frozen potato nuggets, baked according to package directions 
1 cup black beans, rinsed and drained 
1 cup shredded Cheddar cheese 
1/2 cup chopped tomato 
2 scallions, sliced 
2 tablespoons pickled jalapeno slices 
1/2 cup sour cream

What To Do:

In a skillet over medium heat, saute ground beef 6 to 8 minutes, or until browned; drain excess liquid. Stir in taco seasoning; set aside.

Place tater tots on a serving platter and spoon ground beef over potatoes. Top with black beans and cheese and place in oven 1 minute, or just until cheese has melted. Sprinkle with tomato, scallion, and jalapeno slices and top with dollops of sour cream. Serve immediately.

www.mrfood.com/Potatoes-Rice/Potato-Tot-Nachos/ml/1/?utm_source=ppl-newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=mrfooddaily20141113/mlmd5/6547f49638f011343b7066b65cc43028#iSXypKgbbFEz1V6C.99

Potato Puffs

MAKES 24 large or 72 small

What You'll Need:

3 pounds Idaho Russet potatoes, peeled and quartered 
1 large onion, chopped 
3 tablespoons olive oil 
1 cup cracker crumbs 
2 teaspoons salt 
1/2 teaspoon black pepper 
2 egg yolks, beaten

What To Do:

Preheat oven to 400 degrees F. Coat a baking sheet with cooking spray.

Place potatoes in a soup pot and add just enough water to cover them. Bring to a boil over high heat then reduce heat to medium and cook 12 to 15 minutes, or until fork-tender. Drain off water, mash the potatoes, and allow to cool.

In a small saucepan , saute onion in olive oil over medium heat until tender. Add sauteed onion, the cracker crumbs, salt, and pepper to mashed potatoes; mash mixture.

With your hands, roll mixture into balls and place potato balls on prepared baking sheet. Brush with egg yolk and bake 40 to 45 minutes, or until golden and crusty

www.mrfood.com/Appetizers/Potato-Puffs#OlvdJWF5DEv6wxT8.99

Loaded Baked Potato Dip Recipe

MAKES: 10 servings

Ingredients

2 cups reduced fat sour cream
2 cups shredded reduced fat cheddar cheese
8 center cut bacon or turkey bacon strips, chopped and cooked
1/3 cup minced fresh chives
2 teaspoons Louisiana styly hot sauce
Hot waffle cut French fries

Directions

In a small bowl, mix the first five ingredients until blended; refrigerate until serving. Serve with waffle fries. Yield: 2-1/2 cups.

Nutritional Facts: 1/4 cup (calculated without fries) equals 149 calories, 10 g fat (6 g saturated fat), 38 mg cholesterol, 260 mg sodium, 4 g carbohydrate, trace fiber, 11 g protein.

Originally published as Loaded Baked Potato Dip in Taste of Home September/October 2013, p2-8

http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/loaded-baked-potato-dip#ixzz3JSjvft1h

Green Bean Bundles with Bacon and Brown Sugar

serves 8-10

Ingredients:

1 1/2 lb green beans
1/2 lb bacon strips, cut into thirds (regular cut bacon)
1 tsp kosher salt
1/2 tsp garlic powder
1/4 cup brown sugar, firmly packed
6 Tbsp butter

Directions:

Trim green beans. Bring a large pot of salted water to a boil. Cook green beans for 3 minutes. While beans are cooking, place ice and water in a large bowl. Remove green beans from boiling water with tongs and place in ice water. Cool slightly and drain. Dry beans with a paper towel.

Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Line a baking sheet with foil. Set aside.

Place 5-6 green beans on top of bacon strip and tightly roll up. Place on a foil lined baking sheet, and repeat with remaining green beans and bacon. (*At this point, you can cover and refrigerate the green beans until you are ready to cook.*)

Sprinkle green beans with salt, garlic powder and brown sugar. Melt butter and drizzle over green bean bundles.

Bake for 20-25 minutes, until bacon is cooked.

www.plainchicken.com/2014/11/green-bean-bundles-with-bacon-and-brown.html#sIX3mFAtmW11tz5E.99

If I was was wanting turkey other than Christmas time I would want this recipe in my recipe box.

Slow Cooker Turkey and Cornbread Dressing

serves 6-8

Corn Bread Dressing

3 batches of corn bread (recipe here)
1 onion
3 stalks celery
1 can cream of chicken
5 to 5 1/2 cups chicken stock
1 can cream of mushroom
3 pieces wheat bread
salt, to taste
pepper, to taste
1 -2 tsp sage

Turkey

1 (3lb) boneless frozen turkey breast (thawed)*

Salt

Pepper

garlic powder

To prepare cornbread dressing:

Chop onion and celery in food processor.

Crumble cornbread and add remaining ingredients (except turkey). Stir well. Place dressing in slow cooker that has been sprayed with cooking spray.

To prepare turkey breast:

Remove turkey breast from wrapper. Season turkey with salt, pepper and garlic powder.

Place seasoned turkey breast on top of dressing in slow cooker. (shove it down in the dressing)

Cover and cook on HIGH 3 1/2 to 4 hours.

*If using a bone-in turkey breast, reduce chicken stock to 4 cups and cook on HIGH for 4 1/2 to 5 hours.*

http://www.plainchicken.com/2014/11/slow-cooker-turkey-cornbread-dressing.html#more

we were to get another inch of snow today  Wednesday  it blew and blew and maybe snowed five minutes and that was that. I suppose someone else got the inch we were to get. Usually the heavy snows go either north or south of us  napoleon which is fifteen miles east of us almost always gets more snow than we do.

Hickory it still trying to mount survivor kitty  Im not sure what her problem is. Survivor kitty takes it only so long and then escapes  what he doesnt know is if he would just swipe hickorys nose once with his claws she would let him alone. Maybe they are both getting something out of it  who knows?

Parent/teacher conferences for the little boys  and they are doing good  at or above grade level. And they are quiet in school  wonder what happens when they get home  guess it is all that pent up energy. Lol Avery loves school  ayden has a love/hate feeling going on  he has been a real dunce going to school  refuses to go  etc. finally  they got a letter from the truant officer which Heidi dangled in front of his nose in a most threatening way  he has been going to school much better.

Heidis cell phone is still among the missing but the battery is dead so we cant even hear it ring anymore. We know where it is  approximately  just cant locate it. She is thinking smart phone which I told her would be good training if she got a tablet or some such thing for Christmas. She is totally computer illiterate so the smart phone would give her some practice.

This cold weather we have been having is the perfect time to get out the soup kettle. You might try one of these and at the end I threw in a sandwich recipe which you might find interesting.

Lemony Chicken Soup with Greens

Author: Liz DellaCroce | The Lemon Bowl

Serves: 4

Ingredients

1 large onion - diced
2 c carrot - diced
3 c celery - diced
4 cloves garlic - finely chopped
1 teaspoon kosher salt
½ teaspoon pepper
2 teaspoons cinnamon
6 c chicken broth - low sodium
10 large sprigs parsley plus extra for garnish
1 lb chicken breasts
1 bag spinach
15 oz can chick peas - washed and drained
Juice of ½ a lemon (or more to taste)

Instructions

Saute onions, carrot and celery in a latch Dutch oven or soup pot over medium heat for 5-7 minutes. (I use non-stick spray to save calories but olive oil works well too.)

Add garlic, salt, pepper and cinnamon and continue cooking for additional minute.

Stir in chicken broth and whole parsley sprigs then bring to a boil.

Add raw, whole chicken breasts and bring to a simmer.

Cook for 10-12 minutes at a low boil.

Take one chicken breast out and cut in half to check for doneness. (Will take more or less depending on the thickness of chicken.)

When chicken is cooked through, remove and place on a cutting board to cool.

Begin shreddiing the chicken when it is cool enough to handle.

Add shredded chicken back into the broth and veggies.

Stir in spinach, chick peas and lemon juice.

Cook until spinach is tender, about 5 additional minutes.

Remove long parsley sprigs and garnish with fresh chopped parsley.

Excellent source of Vitamin A and C, good source of calcium and iron.

Nutrition Information: Serving size: 1 Calories: 308 Fat: 3.5g Carbohydrates: 38.6g Sodium: 1654mg Fiber: 10.1g Protein: 36.4g Cholesterol: 60mg

http://thelemonbowl.com/2010/11/lemony-chicken-soup-with-greens.html?utm_source=Receive+Updates+from+The+Lemon+Bowl&utm_campaign=0293dd3c2c-RSS_EMAIL_CAMPAIGN&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_098c0245b8-0293dd3c2c-58688965

LEMONY LENTIL SOUP WITH SPINACH

Author: Liz DellaCroce | The Lemon Bowl

Serves: 8

Ingredients

2 c carrots - chopped
2 c celery - chopped
2 c onions - diced
6 cloves garlic - chopped
½ tsp salt (or to taste)
2 tbs cinnamon
2 tbs cumin
1 c lentils - rinsed and sorted
¼ tsp pepper
4 c water
4 c chicken broth - low sodium
1 bay leaf
2 boxes (10 oz) frozen spinach, thawed and squeezed to remove excess moisture
Juice of one lemon

Instructions

Spray a large soup pot with non-stick spray and heat over medium-high.
Sautee carrots, celery, onions and garlic for 3-6 minutes or until they start to tenderize.

Add salt and pepper to season and help release juices.

Add cinnamon and cumin directly to the vegetables and stir.

Cook for an additional 2 minutes to bring out spices.

Add lentils and sautee an additional 2 minutes.

Season with pepper and add water, chicken broth and bay leaf. Bring to a boil and reduce for 30-45 minutes or until lentils are tender. Before serving, add spinach and lemon juice. Bring to a boil then simmer for an additional 5 minutes.

Taste for seasoning and adjust accordingly. Feel free to add more cinnamon, cumin, salt or pepper.

Remove bay leaf before serving.

Excellent source of Vitamin A and Iron. Good source of Vitamin C and Calcium.

Nutrition Information: Serving size: 1 Calories: 144 Fat: .8g Saturated fat: 0 Trans fat: 0 Carbohydrates: 25.5g Sodium: 524mg Fiber: 10.7g Protein: 9.6g

http://thelemonbowl.com/2010/09/lemony-lentil-soup-with-spinach.html?utm_source=Receive+Updates+from+The+Lemon+Bowl&utm_campaign=0293dd3c2c-RSS_EMAIL_CAMPAIGN&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_098c0245b8-0293dd3c2c-58688965

Slow Cooker Chicken Gnocchi Soup

Ingredients

2 15-oz jars Alfredo sauce
2 cups water
2 cups cooked, cubed chicken
2 16-oz. pkgs potato gnocchi
2 cans chopped spinach
1 can creamed corn
1 10-oz evaporated milk

Instructions

Add all ingredients except gnocchi to the slow cooker and combine well.

Cook on high for 2 hours or low 4 hours.

Add gnocchi to soup and combine well. Cook for 1 hour longer on low.

Notes: I made this recipe in my 6 qt slow cooker and it was filled to capacity. This recipe would be perfect to cut in half for a 4 qt. cooker.

Slow cookers vary in length of cooking time so adjust according to your specifications. When I warm this soup for leftovers I add a bit of milk to it because it thickens after it's done.

http://martysmusings.net/2013/12/slow-cooker-chicken-gnocchi-soup.html

Vegetable Beef Soup

Author: Liz DellaCroce | The Lemon Bowl

Serves: 8

Ingredients

1 pound beef stew meat (or sirloin cut in 1 inch cubes)
1 teaspoon salt - divided
½ teaspoon pepper
1 large onion - diced
2 carrots - diced
3 celery stalks - diced
3 garlic cloves - minced
2 tablespoons Worcestershire sauce
1 teaspoon dried thyme
1 teaspoon all-purpose steak seasoning
2 russet potatoes - peeled and cubed
32 ounces beef broth - low sodium
32 ounces V8 juice
2 cups frozen mixed vegetables
fresh parsley - garnish

Instructions

Heat a large soup pot over medium-high heat. Spray with non-stick cooking spray or a little oil if you're not using a non-stick pan.

Sprinkle beef with half of the salt and pepper then add to hot pan. Sear beef on both sides, about 1-2 minutes per side, until nicely browned. Remove from pan with a slotted spoon and set aside.

Add diced onion, carrots, celery and garlic to the pan along with the remaining salt and pepper. Sauté until veggies soften, 6-8 minutes, stirring frequently. Stir in Worcestershire, thyme, steak seasoning and potato cubes. Cook for 1-2 more minutes, stirring occasionally.

Pour beef broth and V8 into the pan then bring to a boil. Stir in frozen vegetables then bring back to a boil.

Cover pot with a lid then reduce heat to low and simmer for 30 minutes before serving with fresh parsley.

Nutrition Information: Serving size: 2 cups Calories: 149 Fat: 2.2 g Saturated fat: 1 g Unsaturated fat: 1.2 g Trans fat: 0 Carbohydrates: 18.2 g Sugar: 5.1 g Sodium: 930 mg Fiber: 2.7 g Protein: 15.4 g Cholesterol: 35 mg

http://thelemonbowl.com/2014/11/vegetable-beef-soup-swiss-diamond-giveaway.html?utm_source=Receive+Updates+from+The+Lemon+Bowl&utm_campaign=0293dd3c2c-RSS_EMAIL_CAMPAIGN&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_098c0245b8-0293dd3c2c-58688965

Smorgastarta-Sandwich-Layer-Cake

Ingredients:

50g (1 3/4 oz.) fresh yeast
(approximately 12 g / 1 1/2 tbsp. dried) 
500 ml (2 cups) water, 37C/99F
2 tsp. salt
1 tsp. dark syrup
2 tsp. cooking oil
165 g (1 1/4 cup) whole wheat flour
380-450 g (4 1/2  5 cups) all-purpose flour

Böckling mousse:
400 g (14.1 oz) smoked Baltic herring or kippers, deboned
100 ml (scant 1/2 cup mayonnaise) 
100 ml (scant 1/2 cup) heavy cream

Cream cheese mixture:
300 g (10 1/2 oz.) cream cheese
300 ml (1 1/4 cup) sour cream
1 tsp. salt
1/2 tsp. freshly ground white pepper

Mustard sauce:
1 1/2 tbsp. caster sugar
1 1/2 tbsp. Dijon mustard
1 1/2 tbsp. mild mustard
salt
100 ml (scant 1/2 cup) cooking oil

Toppings:
400 g (14.1 oz.) cold-smoked salmon
1 egg, hard-boiled
10 cm (4-inch) cucumber
A few radishes
Romaine lettuce
Parsley
Butter
Mineral water

Directions:

To make the bread layers: Dissolve the yeast in water. Add salt, syrup, oil, and whole wheat flour. Mix in white flour. Knead and put back into a bowl, cover and let rise 45 minutes. Remove dough from bowl, knead, and make a round cake. Let it rise in a greased, round dish, ideally a springform pan. Cover and let rise for 45 minutes. Heat the oven to 200C/400F/GM6. Bake the bread for about 35 minutes. Cool under a cloth.

In a blender, mix herring, mayonnaise, and cream until smooth. Set aside.

Mix the cream cheese and sour cream. Season with salt and white pepper. Set aside.

Make sure that the ingredients for the mustard sauce are at room temperature, otherwise it will split. Mix sugar and mustard and drizzle in oil. Season with salt. Store in the fridge.

Cut the crusts off the loaf and slice into three layers. Put the first layer on a dish. Moisten with a little mineral water. Spread with mousse and cover with sliced cucumber.

Press the next layer down. Moisten with mineral water. Spread a little butter, then cover with the salmon, saving a few slices for garnish. Drizzle the mustard sauce over the salmon. Add some shredded lettuce.

Press the top layer down. Moisten with mineral water. Spread the cream cheese mixture over the tops and sides of the cake. Garnish with salmon, peeled shrimp, egg, and sliced radish. Pat shredded lettuce and chopped parsley onto the sides. Sandwich cake benefits from a couple of hours in the fridge before serving.

http://www.saveur.com/article/Recipes/Smorgastarta-Sandwich-Layer-Cake

Im not sure what category one would put the following recipe  maybe lunch?

COCONUT YOGHURT DOSA WITH SPICY CHICKPEA CHUTNEY

Ingredients

For The Dosa

1 cup (180g) semolina
1 tablespoon coconut flour
1/2 cup dahi/yoghurt (I used Moo Indian Dahi)
1 3/4 cups water
1/2 tablespoon sea salt flakes
1 small green chilli, deseeded and finely chopped
2 tablespoons desiccated coconut 
1/2 teaspoon cumin seeds
coconut oil for pan frying 
fresh coriander, to serve

For The Chutney

1 tablespoon coconut oil
1 teaspoon mustard seeds
1 tablespoon coriander seeds
1/4 cup yellow split pea (chana dal) soaked in hot water for 30 minutes
1 tablespoon grated ginger
1 small onion, coarsely chopped
2 small tomatoes, diced
1/4 teaspoon ground turmeric 
1/4 teaspoon chilli flakes 
salt to taste 
1/4 cup water

Method

Place semolina, coconut flour, dahi, water and salt in a wide mouth ceramic jar or large bowl. Mix well. Cover and set aside for 30 minutes.
Add green chilli, desiccated coconut and cumin seeds. Mix well. Heat a few drops of coconut oil in a large non-stick frying pan on medium. Pour half cup batter in the center of the pan using a ladle. Gently using the back of the ladles bowl, spread the batter in an even swirly circle fanning from the center to the outside of the pan. Cook for a couple of minutes until bubbles appear on the surface. Fold over and serve on a plate topped with fresh coriander and chutney. Repeat with the remaining batter and more oil.

To make the chutney, heat oil in a small frying pan on medium. Add mustard seeds, coriander seeds, yellow split peas, ginger and onion. Sauté for a few minutes until the onions start turning soft and golden. Add the tomatoes, turmeric, chilli flakes and salt. Reduce heat to low and sauté for 20 minutes until the tomatoes are cooked. Remove from heat and cool. Place in a processor along with the water and process coarsely. Spoon into a large bowl and serve with the dosas.

My Notes: The chana dal for the chutney can be found in Indian stores. It is essentially split chickpeas and is not to be confused with the yellow split peas available in supermarkets. Split pigeon pea can be substituted for chana dal. If neither is available, use canned drained chickpeas and skip the soaking.

You can use these coconut dosas as wraps. You can even freeze them with a sheet of baking paper between each cooked dosa.

http://www.cookrepublic.com/recipe-archive/coconut-dosa-with-spicy-chickpea-chutney-and-moo-dahi/

today is Friday and I am running late  babysitting the precious Bentley. We had a great time. Now  everyone is home  gary, Heidi, bailee and ayden are getting ready to go to the football game tonight in elide which is an hour or so east of us. It is 27° right now  can you imagine what it is going to be when the sun goes down  and it is clear with no clouds. Glad it is them and not me. Grandma will stay with Bentley and avery  and I will stay home where it is warm.

There were some more recipes that I wanted to use  I am going to put a couple here and then post the new knitting tea party  but there are five corn bread recipes that I dont have ready which I will post all at one time when I have them ready.

So I am going to end this section with some dessert recipes that I thought were a little different.

Apple Pecan Bourbon Caramel Pie

Makes one 9-inch pie (8 large or 12 small slices)

For the Crust:
All-purpose flour, for dusting
1 recipe Easy Pie Dough
1 large egg yolk
1 tablespoon cream
Demerara sugar, for sprinkling

For the Apple Filling:
3 1/2 pounds tart baking apples, such as Braeburn, Golden Delicious, Jonathan, or Jonagold
4 ounces fresh juice from 2 lemons
2 tablespoons unsalted butter, softened
2 tablespoons all-purpose flour
1/3 cup dark brown sugar
2 tablespoons granulated sugar
1/4 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1/4 teaspoon grated fresh ginger 
1/4 teaspoon kosher salt
Pinch of allspice
Pinch of freshly grated nutmeg
For the Pecan Bourbon-Caramel:
1 cup granualted sugar
1/2 cup (2 sticks) unsalted butter
2/3 cup heavy cream
1/4 cup light corn syrup
2 tablespoons maple syrup or sorghum syrup
2 tablespoons bourbon whiskey
1 tablespoon blackstrap molasses
1/2 teaspoon kosher salt
2 1/2 cups whole pecans, toasted

Procedures

For the Crust: Preheat oven to 350°F. Roll pie crust out on a lightly-floured work surface to a circle roughly 12 inches in diameter. Transfer to a plate, rolling up overhanging edge and refrigerate for 30 minutes. Whisk egg with cream. Transfer to a 9-inch pie plate, then, using kitchen shears or a paring knife, trim crust around edge of pie plate. Crimp crust edge, then brush crimped edge with egg wash and sprinkle with demerara sugar (do not brush or sugar bottom of crust or wax paper will stick to it). Line bottom of crust with a round of wax paper, add dried beans or pie weights, and bake crust until edge is golden, about 15 minutes. Remove weights and wax paper and bake crust until bottom and side is golden, about 5 minutes longer. Let cool slightly

Meanwhile, for the Apple Filling: Peel apples partially in a spiral pattern, starting at the stem and proceeding towards the bottom, removing about half the skin while leaving a stripe of skin on each apple. Core apples and cut into 1/4-inch slices. Toss apple slices with lemon juice in a large mixing bowl.

In a small bowl, mix butter with flour to form a smooth paste.

Add butter-flour mixture, brown sugar, granulated sugar, cinnamon, ginger, salt, allspice, and nutmeg to apples and stir to combine. Scrape apple mixture into a large, wide-bottomed pot and heat over medium heat, stirring occasionally, until apples are soft but not falling apart, about 20 minutes. Allow apples to cool slightly, then scrape into pre-baked pie crust.

For the Pecan Bourbon-Caramel: While apples are cooling, place granulated sugar, butter, heavy cream, corn syrup, maple syrup, bourbon, molasses, and salt in a heavy-bottomed saucepan and cook over medium heat, stirring, until ingredients are fully combined, about 2 minutes. Stop stirring, turn heat to medium high, and cook until mixture reaches 236°F on a candy thermometer, about 5 minutes. Off the heat, allow caramel to cool to 190 degrees, about 3 minutes. Mix in toasted pecans, then spoon the caramel-pecan mixture over the apples, patting and shaping to form an even coating. (If you don't want to use all the caramel pecan mixture on top of the pie, any leftovers can be spooned onto a lined baking sheet and cooled to make turtles.) Let pie cool to room temperature, then slice and serve

http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2014/11/apple-pecan-bourbon-caramel-pie-recipe.html

Apple Streusel Slab Pie

Indredients:

Pie
1 package refrigerated Pillsbury Crescent Recipe Creations Seamless Dough Sheet (or HG Alternative) 
8 cups peeled and sliced Fuji apples (about 8 medium apples) 
1 tbsp. lemon juice 
1/4 cup granulated white sugar (or Another HG Alternative) 
1/4 cup brown sugar (not packed) 
2 tbsp. cornstarch 
1 tsp. cinnamon 
1/4 tsp. nutmeg 
1/8 tsp. salt

Streusel 
4 sheets (16 crackers) low-fat graham crackers, finely crushed 
1/4 cup light whipped butter or light buttery spread (like Brummel & Brown) 
2 tbsp. brown sugar (not packed)

Directions: 
Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Spray a 9" X 13" baking pan with nonstick spray.

Place dough in the pan, and stretch into a large rectangle of even thickness, covering the bottom of the pan. Pierce several times with a fork.

Place apples in a large bowl. Top with lemon juice, and toss to coat.

In a medium bowl, combine remaining pie ingredients. Add mixture to the large bowl, and toss to coat. Evenly spoon apple mixture onto the dough sheet. Cover the pan with foil, and bake for 30 minutes.

Meanwhile, in another medium bowl, combine streusel ingredients. Mash and stir until well mixed and crumbly.

Remove foil. Evenly sprinkle streusel over the apple mixture.

Bake until apples are soft, about 30 more minutes. (Keep an eye on the crust -- it will burn if cooked too long.)

Let pie cool slightly, about 10 minutes. Slice and serve!

MAKES 12 SERVINGS

HG Alternative: If you can't find the Recipe Creations dough, go for Pillsbury Reduced Fat Crescent roll dough. (The products are nearly identical.) Then just pinch/seal up the perforations for a seamless sheet.

Another HG Alternative: If made with an equal amount of Splenda No Calorie Sweetener (granulated) in place of the white sugar, each serving will have 159 calories, 28g carbs, and 14.5g sugars (PointsPlus® value 4*).

1/12th of pie (1 piece about 3" X 4"): 173 calories, 4.5g fat, 239mg sodium, 31.5g carbs, 1.5g fiber, 19g sugars, 1.5g protein -- PointsPlus® value 5*

www.hungarygirl.com

Pumpkin Pie Cannoli Cones

MAKES 6 SERVINGS

Ingredients:

1/2 cup reduced-fat cream cheese 
2 no-calorie sweetener packets (like Truvia or Splenda) 
1/2 tsp. cinnamon 
1/4 tsp. pumpkin pie spice 
Dash salt 
1/2 cup light/low-fat ricotta cheese 
1/2 cup canned pure pumpkin (not pumpkin pie filling) 
1/4 tsp. vanilla extract 
1 tbsp. plus 1 tsp. mini semi-sweet chocolate chips 
1/2 sheet (2 crackers) low-fat graham crackers, finely crushed 
6 sugar cones (the pointy-bottomed kind) 
Optional toppings: Fat Free Reddi-wip, additional cinnamon

Directions:

In a medium bowl, combine cream cheese, sweetener, cinnamon, pumpkin pie spice, and salt. Mix until smooth and uniform.

Add ricotta cheese, pumpkin, and vanilla extract. Stir until uniform. Stir in 1 tbsp. chocolate chips and half of the crushed graham crackers (about 1 tbsp.).

Evenly spoon mixture into the cones. Top with remaining crushed graham crackers and remaining 1 tsp. chocolate chips. Enjoy!

HG Alternative: For fancy cones with minimal effort, pipe the mixture into the cones. Just transfer the filling mixture to a large plastic bag and squeeze it down toward a bottom corner. Snip off that corner with scissors, creating a hole for piping the mixture.

1/6th of recipe (1 cone): 145 calories, 6g fat, 185mg sodium, 18g carbs, 1g fiber, 8.5g sugars, 4.5g protein -- PointsPlus® value 4* 
www.hungarygirl.com

Caramel Apple Cheesecake Bars 2

Ingredients

Dough: 
1 cup all-purpose flour 
1/2 cup brown sugar 
1 cup butter, room temp

Cream Cheese Filling: 
2 (8 oz) packages of cream cheese, softened 
1/2 cup white sugar 
1 tsp vanilla extract 
2 eggs

Apple Filling: 
2 large apples 
1/2 tsp ground cinnamon 
2 Tbsp white sugar

Crumb Topping: 
1/2 cup oatmeal 
1/2 cup brown sugar 
1/2 cup butter, room temp 
1 cup all-purpose flour 
3/4 cup caramel sauce

Directions

Preheat the oven to 350 °F

First we'll make the dough. In a bowl, combine the flour and brown sugar. Cut in the butter with a fork until the mixture is crumbly.

Press the dough evenly into a sprayed 9x13 baking pan. Bake 15 minutes or until lightly browned.

Meanwhile, in a large bowl, beat the cream cheese with 1/2 cup sugar until smooth (about 1 minute)

Add the eggs, 1 at a time (beat about 20 seconds after each addition). Next add the vanilla and mix until combined. Do not overbeat the batter (it could cause cracking later on).

Remove the crust from the over, and pour the cream cheese batter on top. (The crust does not need to cool first).

Peel the apples and chop them into 1/2 inch chunks.

Mix apples with cinnamon and sugar. Disperse evenly over cream cheese mixture.

Now make the crumb topping. In a small bowl, combine the flour, oats, and brown sugar. Cut in the butter using a fork, creating a crumbly texture. Sprinkle on top of the apples and cream cheese mixture.

Bake for 30 minutes, or until filling is set.

To serve, cut into bars and drizzle caramel topping on top

http://normalcooking.com/2014/11/19/caramel-apple-cheesecake-bars/

here is just one of the corn bread recipes.

Cheddar, Bacon, and Scallion Cornbread
Joshua Bousel Contributor

Ingredients:
6 slice bacon, cut into 1/2-inch pieces
1 cup yellow cornmeal
1 cup all purpose flour
1/2 cup sugar
2 teaspoons baking powder
1/2 teaspoon Kosher salt
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
3/4 cup sour cream
1/2 cup buttermilk
2 large eggs
3 tablespoons melted butter, cooled slightly
6 ounces cheddar cheese, shredded
1/2 cup finely sliced scallions

Procedures:

Preheat oven to 425°F. Cook bacon in a 10-inch cast iron skillet over medium-high heat until fat renders and bacon crisps, about 10 minutes. Transfer bacon to a paper towel lined plate. Pour bacon fat out into a small bowl. Return 2 tablespoons to pan and place pan in oven. Reserve an additional 2 tablespoons fat and discard the rest or save for another use.

In a medium bowl, whisk together cornmeal, flour, sugar, baking powder, salt, and baking soda. In a separate medium bowl, whisk together sour cream, buttermilk, eggs, 3 tablespoons melted butter, and 2 tablespoons reserved bacon fat. Pour wet ingredients into bowl with dry ingredients and whisk until completely combined. Stir in bacon, cheese, and scallions.

Using pot holders, carefully remove hot pan from oven. Pour in cornbread batter and place in oven. Bake until skewer inserted into middle of cornbread comes out clean, about 20 minutes. Let bread cool in pan for 5 minutes, then carefully turn out to wire rack and let cool an additional 10 minutes. Serve immediately. Reheat any leftover cornbread before serving again.

http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2014/11/cheddar-bacon-scallion-cornbread-recipe.html

I would like to add here that if you want to see what these recipes look like you need click on the url i have given you. one of these days i will learn how to include the pictures in the opening itself.

sam


----------



## candytuft (Jul 1, 2011)

What a wonderful array of recipes I like the sound of the gnocchi soup, have a great weekend.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome to the knitting tea party candytuft - we are so glad you stopped by - we are here all week so do plan on visiting us often and join in the conversation. there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it - we'll be looking for you. sam



candytuft said:


> What a wonderful array of recipes I like the sound of the gnocchi soup, have a great weekend.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Wow Sam, you have excelled yourself in finding recipes for us. Some are quite different for us in UK, and a bit sweeter than I expect but interesting all the same. Must try them!m......but eat in moderation. 
We've had news of the awful cold weather youare getting, especially from the Buffalo area but sounds like Ohio is suffering too. Please try to keep yourself warm and safe. Lots of warming hugs from Guernsey which is a balmy 8c at present (we feel cold)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is there a reason we haven't heard from jynx? --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I really don't think it would hurt to cut the sugar - at least I don't think so. --- sam



TNS said:


> Wow Sam, you have excelled yourself in finding recipes for us. Some are quite different for us in UK, and a bit sweeter than I expect but interesting all the same. Must try them!mbut eat in moderation.
> We've had news of the awful cold weather yo are getting, especially from the Buffalo area but sounds like Ohio is suffering too. Please try to keep yourself warm and safe. Lots AF warming hugs from Guernsey which is a balmy 8c at present (we feel cold)


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi Candytuft, great to see you here. Are you warm in Queensland at present?


----------



## candytuft (Jul 1, 2011)

Thankyou Sam for the invitation, I will enjoy visiting and having a cuppa with you, do enjoy my tea can I have it brewed in a teapot? X


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

*Summary of week beginning 14th November.*

**Please remember that Tami needs a PM by the 26th if you want to participate in the card exchange.* 
AZ Sticks* DH is moving forward in his recovery & *Budasha* has sold her house. *Kateb* is going to be a Gran again in May and *Pearlones* DHs surgery has been moved to December. *Pammie* enjoyed her cruise and *GrandmaPaulas* first GGD was born 14 wks early, but is doing ok. *Bonnie* has been helping with the Quilts of Valour Project which gives quilts to wounded veterans as well as working on her DSs new house. *Darowil* and *Agnes* are both enjoying their holidays. *Cashmeregma* has felt well enough to move back upstairs and *Designer* and her DH are enjoying their new home. Shirley is feeling much better since reducing her BP meds and plans on continuing with her workshops on here. She is still enjoying exploring her new area and she posted a link to the* new Workshop happenings on p.28* She enjoyed a craft session at the Seniors group & may be going to teach a class there on her Stashbuster sweater *Flyty1ns* diabetic dog, Molly, is doing well and *2catsinNJ* had a great time on a Canadian cruise. *Aran*has visited his DFs new memorial bench & unfortunately, one of his kittens has been killed. Sadly *cmalizas* DDIL has had a miscarriage. *Pacer* taught an arm knitting class where they made infinity scarves and *Caren* is home from the UK and surrounded by snow! *Darowil* is enjoying her holiday in NZ although the weather is not being kind and *Sugarsugars* DDs ultrasound didnt show anything untoward. *Rookie* enjoyed an early Thanksgiving with her family at a water park and *Gottastchs* DB had a 2nd op and will be in hospital for another 7-10 days. * Sorlenna* is enjoying her new sewing machine and poor *Spider* has had injections in her feet . Unfortunately *GrandmaPaulas* GD, Lili, has an ear infection and * Tamis* GD Arriana has croup, is running a temperature, is teething and has a runny nose! *Sassafrass* had good results from the doctor & her condition should be controllable with medication and *Melyn* has been knitting on commission at her LYS & has accrued a nice little nest egg! *Lurker* has been using her exercycle & may be entering the Tour de France next year! (Sorry Julie!) *Kansas g-ma* has working wi-fi at last, and *TNS* has had a busy week witha lot of visitors & a visit to the dentist. 
Prayers have been asked for*Gottastchs* DB who is in hospital after surgery for an inguinal hernia, *Busyworkerbees* friend, Julie, who has a brain tumour, *Arans* friend Candice who is still suffering after the attack on her, *Bella* who has now left ICU, but is still poorly and *Sorlennas* DDs friend who was hurt in a car crash. Also for *Rookies* nephew & his National Guard group who are going to Africa to help transport Medical supplies for Ebola patients.

*Photos*
5  *Sugarsugar*  Serena
6  *Purple*  Greengables/On ferry to Cape Breton
6  *Agnes*  Tunisia
10  *Gottastch*  Baby afghan
11  *Designer*  Sweaters
15  *Purple*  Canadian pictures/rugs (also on page 17)
22  *Pacer*  Mitts/Matthews cat drawings
23  *Darowil*  NZ pics
25  *Caren*  Coffee/snow
26  *Purple*  Canadian pics
26  *Rookie*  Arcade fun/GKs
33  *Purple*  Nova Scotia
33  *Caren*  Coffee/Video of snow around her house
38  *Busyworkerbee*  Suncatchers/sunrise
39  *Kateb*  Luke
40  *Pacer*  Snow
42  *Shirley*  Sweater
43  *Busyworkerbee*  Nieces/ Transport!
43  *Kateb*  Meerkat!
44  *Caren*  Coffee/snow
45  *Caren *  Snow
46  *Purple*  Halifax
48  *Cashmeregma*  Back yard
49  *Busyworkerbee*  DSs houseboat
50  *Pacer*  Matthews cats
53  *Sugarsugar*  Playset/Sorlenna
54  *Purple*  Halifax
55 - *Caren*  Coffee/snow
57  *Gwen*  Cowl
60  *Purple*  Doll/LM2 & daddy
63  *Purple* - Halifax
63  *Melyn*  Jacket & top


----------



## candytuft (Jul 1, 2011)

We have had heatwave temperatures here the last few days, a little cooler today (Saturday a.m.) a little different to my relatives who live in Buffalo, would like to send them some sunshine.


----------



## Aran (Apr 11, 2011)

I just want to say that I love everyone's kindness & tolerance here. It's like that out there in the real world in many respects.

Here is a link about my friend Candice Milligan. Sadly, I wasn't able to attend a Transgender Day of Remembrance service because we're back on overtime.

http://www.toledonewsnow.com/story/27444764/transgender-woman-faces-alleged-assailant-in-court-thursday

I am very amused that some people see that I have long hair & assume that I'm bad ass. Could that be any farther from the truth?


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Wonderful recipes, Sam. Thank you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kate, thank you so much for the summary. I never did get caught up this week.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Have caught up. Finally took the desktop in to the lap top repair and was delighted when he fixed the problem as I stood beside him..took only about 20 minutes. The repairman was very kind and I was so glad to be able to take it back home again. It's a PC laptop and they are as good as their word with free lifetime service and instant repair if no one else is waiting. Thanks for the summary and the recipes. Hope you are all getting ready for a grand Thanksgiving.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Aran said:


> I just want to say that I love everyone's kindness & tolerance here. It's like that out there in the real world in many respects.
> 
> Here is a link about my friend Candice Milligan. Sadly, I wasn't able to attend a Transgender Day of Remembrance service because we're back on overtime.
> 
> ...


Thank you for that link Aran. It makes what happened to Candice even more real, although it already was. Seeing her injuries drives it home. Taking severe hits like that to the head is terrible and I hope she will be ok physically. I can imagine the emotional healing will take a while. Here's some hugs for her and Healing Wishes on Angels wings.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Fabulous opening, Sam, and lovely summary, Kate. I've had no more updates on Heather, so I am taking that as good news and that she may not need surgery. Thank you all for your good thoughts for her!

Ah, let people think what they will, Aran. We know what a sweetie you are.  And good on Candice for standing up for herself--I do hope the other two are caught and brought to justice. I still shake my head when I think about it.

Not much is happening here. I've been playing with the new sewing machine a bit and think if I get a few of the small quilts finished up that I'll drop them off for Project Linus (I have more small quilts than babies I can give them to). We're cold, though not as cold as "Snohio," as a friend calls it. I don't blame you for wanting to stay home, Sam!

Thanksgiving is this coming week, of course, and I've got the bird. I'll be doing the turkey and dressing and pumpkin pie, and the others are supposed to bring something. I'm sure we will have no shortage of food, and I always am grateful for it. I'm not sure what I will do with my long weekend, but I feel pretty confident I can think of something! :mrgreen:

Now I need to see what's for supper...story of my life. LOL

Hugs & blessings!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, thank you so much for another great week of recipes. Sometimes, being fairly new at this way of eating, it is hard to think of recipes. Your ideas get my creativity going and it is so nice to have this since most of the recipes I grew up with aren't on my list for eating any more. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: We do love lentils!!!

Flyty1n, so glad your computer repair person is so helpful and such good service. Let's hope this is the last trip to the computer spa for a while.

I'm so tired. We had the insurance and investment man here all morning so I was up early cleaning and then we went to the movie, fun, two in one week. Now I got a text that our DGS is playing a trombone solo at the book store on the other side of town. Wish I had known sooner and I would have rested up. Tomorrow will be a full day with driving to Ithaca. Somehow I feel that I won't be able to stay home and will end up on the road at the last minute. I guess it is about a 60 second solo, but you know grandmas can't resist. Or will I be selfish and rest. I'm really bushed. We shall see. Story to be continued.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

GrandmaPaula, Have a wonderful time tasting wine at Keuka Lake. I'll be at the Moosewood restaurant. :thumbup: Have been wanting to go there again for years.

Sorlenna, Have a wonderful Thanksgiving. DIL and her mother are doing the dinner so I will just take a few dishes. It will be a fun day for sure. I'm thankful every day and now a special day to give thanks.

Julie, Will you get to meet up with Darowil? I know there was talk of it. That would be fun. How did you enjoy your time looking at art.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you may have your tea anyway you like it - it will always be ready at your chair. --- sam



candytuft said:


> Thankyou Sam for the invitation, I will enjoy visiting and having a cuppa with you, do enjoy my tea can I have it brewed in a teapot? X


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

please don't forget to send some to northwest ohio. --- sam



candytuft said:


> We have had heatwave temperatures here the last few days, a little cooler today (Saturday a.m.) a little different to my relatives who live in Buffalo, would like to send them some sunshine.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How absurd to think one having long hair means they are a bad ass. Makes about as much sense as folks thinking I'm not "straight" when I choose to cut my hair ultra short. Stage how some people have such a warped view. Naw....you're a pussycat Aran or a teddy bear.....nothing but the best.

Tried to follow the link about Candice an got a message that wouldn't connect. Will try again. Let her know she is in our prayers. The intolerance in some places unfortunately is abominable.EDIT: Got it to work when I clicked on it this time. God bless her! What horrific injuries she suffered physically.



Aran said:


> I just want to say that I love everyone's kindness & tolerance here. It's like that out there in the real world in many respects.
> 
> Here is a link about my friend Candice Milligan. Sadly, I wasn't able to attend a Transgender Day of Remembrance service because we're back on overtime.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, What school will Alexis be going to if you can say? I know she will be so thrilled to have her own car. That will be something to pay for a car and go to school at the same time. She must be a very hard worker.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> How absurd to think one having long hair means they are a bad ass. Makes about as much sense as folks thinking I'm not "straight" when I choose to cut my hair ultra short. Stage how some people have such a warped view. Naw....you're a pussycat Aran or a teddy bear.....nothing but the best.
> 
> Tried to follow the link about Candice an got a message that wouldn't connect. Will try again. Let her know she is in our prayers. The intolerance in some places unfortunately is abominable.


Try using the link on Safari. I got in right away.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you for this kate - it helps me remember stuff even though I kept up this week. --- sam



KateB said:


> *Summary of week beginning 14th November.*


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I think tomorrow Heidi, Gary and Alexis are going to Lourdes to check things out - it is a good school for nurses training. also reasonably priced if there is such a thing these days. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Try using the link on Safari. I got in right away.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here are some good diabetic recipes for the holidays and for everyday. --- sam

http://www.everydaydiabeticrecipes.com/index.php/hct/Latest-Free-eCookbooks

and I also recommend this site also - so many good recipes or enough to give you some ideas.

http://www.recipe4living.com/


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

A quick hello to start off my postings on the new KTP. It is cooling off here a bit, but no bad weather. I hope that all are safe and warm and healing!!! We are just fending for dinner tonight - I'm thinking I may have some ramen soup - terrible for you I know, but I only use half a packet of the spices and add a bunch of veggies.... luv to all AZ


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks for a great opening as always,Sam. Great variety of cold weather recipes!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

candytuft said:


> What a wonderful array of recipes I like the sound of the gnocchi soup, have a great weekend.


Welcome to the tea party. Hope you enjoyed your visit and come back often.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Aran said:


> I just want to say that I love everyone's kindness & tolerance here. It's like that out there in the real world in many respects.
> 
> Here is a link about my friend Candice Milligan. Sadly, I wasn't able to attend a Transgender Day of Remembrance service because we're back on overtime.
> 
> ...


Never judge a book by its cover...long hair should never cause a person to be judged. My grand-niece's husband has long hair and a full very bushy beard. He was on his way from WA state to Iowa for a job interview and was stopped by the police thinking he was a drug dealer on his way to Sturgis.
After searching him and the car, they finally sent him on his way.
He got the job!
Praying for your friend and glad they caught one of her attackers.
Blessings,
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Sam, as usual, a great set of recipes for this cold weather. Kate, thanks for summary, so nice for catching up and finding things. 

Aran, continued prayers for your friend. 

Pacer, keep us posted on little Bella.

We have heavy fog tonight, don't know how long it will last but making everything outside very damp. At least it is above freezing and probably that all night. Tomorrow is to be near 60! Go figure.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> A quick hello to start off my postings on the new KTP. It is cooling off here a bit, but no bad weather. I hope that all are safe and warm and healing!!! We are just fending for dinner tonight - I'm thinking I may have some ramen soup - terrible for you I know, but I only use half a packet of the spices and add a bunch of veggies.... luv to all AZ


Always good to see you. How is Alan? Hope he's feeling better each day.
Junek


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Sam, what a fantastic lot of recipes.

Hi Candytuft and welcome from the UK.

it,s after midnight here so I'm I'd better try and get some sleep. I'll catch up tomorrow, or should I say later today. Night night


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Alan is doing pretty good June - thanks for asking. He has been working in his shop on a couple of small projects and I in turn am getting some "stuff" done that I need to do. DD may be coming out on Sunday or Monday for a couple of days - it has been way too long since I have seen either one of my kids and I was hoping that we would get to So Cal before Christmas. I guess we will see how things are going. I need to strip the beds in the guest room - her BFF and BFF's 2 year old MAY make the trip with her - I would love to see all of them, but I am trying not to get too excited.... things change and sh*t happens.... OK I am going to make some soup and join Alan for some TV time. Love and good health to all of you- AZ


jknappva said:


> Always good to see you. How is Alan? Hope he's feeling better each day.
> Junek


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, great recipients.
Maya a d I had 40 minute walk. Went to live fairy, changed bed, did two loads of laundry and took four bags of books to thrift store. Now in Jammies and except for making dinner it will be cuddle time with Maya and a book.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Busy day today. Matthew and I spent time getting quality copies of the cats drawing. The person requesting the picture wants 3 copies to frame for her sons for Christmas. We found a printer who could do it for us and then we had cards made from the drawing as well. Then we met DS#1 for brunch. Then a quick stop at the grocery store to get some things to make dinner for Bella's family. They were so thankful to get the pizza casserole and equally as appreciative of the fruits, vegetables, crackers and cereal. There dessert tonight was apple slices with caramel dip. The crackers and fruit and vegetables will be a blessing this weekend as they will travel to see Bella as well as Faith being in a parade and speaking on behalf of CVID which she battles with. Another family from our church is donating a refrigerator to this family which will be a true blessing. Many of Bella's medical care items need refrigeration and with a family of 7 people, the refrigerator is needed to store food for the family. Bella had a bad day today, but her Daddy is still hoping for her return home to be sooner than later. I accidentally took rolls that have egg on them so I had to warn the family's son to stay away from them and warned Dad and the sisters to keep it away from him. He will be okay without eating them since I took many other food items he can eat. Good thing the boy and I get along great so he was okay with me on that. 

I am suppose to work for the next 5 days so I enjoyed having today off. I do need some rest so I can get up at 2:30 tomorrow morning. Take care everyone.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sam thank you for another great start. KateB thank you for the summery and reminding everyone about the card exchange. 

Candytuft welcome!

Aran continued prayers for Candice. I saw the article posted on one of the news channels face book page. You? A badass? LMAO!!!!! If they think that, they need to see the photo of you dancing with Brantley at KAP!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Oh my goodness Pacer, how can you stay awake when you get up so very early? I get up at 0400 daily and have done for years, but I don't think I could handle 0230.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi everyone! It is dull and a bit rainy tonight. Shades of weather to come. However, we are toasty warm and had a quiet day. I worked on the neck of my sweater, finished the bottom border and just have both sleeves to finish! It fits very well and I am happy with it. 

I spent the day away from my knitting needles and most of the time away from the computer and spent a great day painting cards for the exchange. I also have plans for a dozen for my dil and also one for each of our new doctors who have been absolutely great about sending for our info and are interested and especially aware of Pat's valve replacement. One told me he thought Pat was a walking miracle and that once the surgery is completed and the patient comes through it - there is limitless time so that was pretty good to hear. We are so impressed with both of the doctors. They were classmates and opened the clinic in August . We are so impressed with them. He has phoned Pat with his INR results each time he has had the test- our doctor in Calgary always had his nurse call us. We feel very confident. 

I am looking forward to the card swap. 

I hope all who are not feeling well, feel better, and all who are worried about loved ones and friends, have good things happen.

Love and hugs to all the little ones. 

We just found out that Hayley is in the nutcracker in the major concert hall here in Duncan. She has a dance (she has taken ballet for 3 years and is very interested and we think she is very good). 

I think I mentioned I joined the Senior's craft meeting on Wednesday and enjoyed myself very much. We are also going to join the aquatic center here -- Pat is going to use the treadmill and start swimming and I am going to do the senior's excercises in the water. I was in the group in Calgary and enjoyed it. My new doctor gave me a cortisone shot in my shoulder and it is doing quite well. 

I am really liking our apartment and this town, we live right down town and can walk everywhere. There is a large mail with Superstore, and other large stores. Walmart, Canadian Tire, Staples, London Drugs so we don't have to go far for anything. Tim Horton's is within walking distance and there are also lots of little coffee shops in town. 

I have to admit I am glad to be away from the bitter winters. The climate here is chlly and damp and it will take us a couple of years to aclimatize. Pat went out and bought a mattress heating cover - we turn it on for 20 minutes before going to bed and reading and off when we go to sleep. So cozy. I am always chilly so I really like it.

Rarely does it snow here and everything is soooo green!. there is an azalea growing in our open courtyard right near the fish pool close to our front door. 

I doubt we will walk over to the market tomorrow if it is raining. We will hunker down here. I want to make some Christmas cookies . Hayley and i are going to make a gingerbread house and she is going to help me decorate the apartment. I went to Michaels (craft store) and bought some decorations and she gave me some instructions .What a joy she is. She is so glad we are here. If Pat and I are sitting side by side she comes and sits in between us and gives us hugs. 

Well, back to the cards. I am glad Matthew is joining the card exchange. I think it is wonderful how the group is 
supporting him - he is very talented and I think it is going to make a huge difference in his future life. It is such a joy when people like your work and I am so glad that he feels so comfortable with those who went to the Knit a palooza. It sounds as if he is very comfortable with you all. 

I hope Margaret is enjoying her travels. 

Lin - it was nice to hear from you and am sorry there is little chance for us to get to the Channel Islands but I read about them. in fact after I met you and David and Ellie I searched them and learned a great deal.

I was so glad to meet Nicho (Denise) and you and your families. It is so nice to put a face with a name. 

Well, back to the cards. Talk to you all tomorrow.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

racial profiling at it's best - longhair and busy beard does not a drug maker make. --- sam



jknappva said:


> Never judge a book by its cover...long hair should never cause a person to be judged. My grand-niece's husband has long hair and a full very bushy beard. He was on his way from WA state to Iowa for a job interview and was stopped by the police thinking he was a drug dealer on his way to Sturgis.
> After searching him and the car, they finally sent him on his way.
> He got the job!
> Praying for your friend and glad they caught one of her attackers.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's such a nice feeling seeing you and alan finally living a normal life for a change after such a long drawn out affair medically speaking. hope daughter and bff and child get there and you all have a bang up time. Yeah for al getting out in the shop - tools always makes a man feel better. --- sam



AZ Sticks said:


> Alan is doing pretty good June - thanks for asking. He has been working in his shop on a couple of small projects and I in turn am getting some "stuff" done that I need to do. DD may be coming out on Sunday or Monday for a couple of days - it has been way too long since I have seen either one of my kids and I was hoping that we would get to So Cal before Christmas. I guess we will see how things are going. I need to strip the beds in the guest room - her BFF and BFF's 2 year old MAY make the trip with her - I would love to see all of them, but I am trying not to get too excited.... things change and sh*t happens.... OK I am going to make some soup and join Alan for some TV time. Love and good health to all of you- AZ


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

"live fairy" - is this spell check at it's finest? --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Sam, great recipients.
> Maya a d I had 40 minute walk. Went to live fairy, changed bed, did two loads of laundry and took four bags of books to thrift store. Now in Jammies and except for making dinner it will be cuddle time with Maya and a book.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, thanks for all the interesting recipes.hope Alexis has good luck car hunting.
AZ, great thatAlan is feeling better & you are able to get some"me" time. Hope your daughter & friend get there for a visit"
I will look up the Elephant ears recipe soon as I get a few minutes.
Daralene, the bread you had that was similar at the Native festival was probably bannock, it is a baking powder bread while Elephant ears is a yeast bread I think.
GS had a great time playing hockey, it was more like bowling, one would trip & knock 3 others down, at 5 & 6 they have a long way to go before playing real hockey but it is cute to watch.
Terribly icy here today, decided to walk over to DS house insead of driving the car, could hardly stand up even on the gravel, there is " Chinese pavement" on the road between us, I got half way across & started to slip, I stopped & thought I was going to have to get on my hands & knees to get going again but finally got moving & arrived without going on my backside. DH gave me hell for walking.
I didn't have quite enough on my plate so have invited a house full of company for supper tomorrow. One of DH's cousins & wife are hoe fr a visit so I'm having about 15 for supper. They usually come closer to Christmas but decided to come now instead. I'm doing ham, scalloped potatoes, baked beans, salad, honeyed beets & I think pie for dessert as I have some frozen.
Well must get off to bed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Just a quick hello to say we are good.now in the north island with David. All well. Finished last week but not even looked at this week yet. See you all some time soon-and Julie in person in around a week


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Sam for the recipes. The chicken soup looks good. Very comforting.
Thank you KateB for the comprehensive summary. Good job both of you :thumbup:
A warm welcome to Candytuft.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Aran. I found Candice's statement very moving. She is one brave lady.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

time for me to go to bed - sam


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hi all from a hot and sunny Queensland where the humidity makes it feel hotter than it is. Market in the morning, car packed, ready to go

. I managed to find a light weight, fold up bike and will be building a light trailer to pull behind it for use on Macleay Island. Only other transport is taxi or walking. Taxi not a real option and it takes too long to walk.

Last wednesday, we had a small storm. I love watching the lightning, but not when it is directly overhead. Ears are still ringing, will be for a bit longer, know this from experience that it will pass. Stiil, I was lucky, andnot hit.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> "live fairy" - is this spell check at it's finest? --- sam


Maybe it's rhyming slang for Library? Spell check is a real hoot at times!

Just starting to catch up after a night's sleep and see you are all quite chatty....I do hope everyone in the Northern hemisphere is keeping warm and safe; Designer, your move really does seem to have been the right thing from all you say, and it would be wonderful to get you over to the Channel Islands, even if it has to be via the Internet. Daralene I hope you don't overdo it with all that's going on, and if you are just too weary to face getting to see your DGCs concert appearance I'm sure everyone will understand (except you, I suspect!)
I mentioned the amazing shawl I rescued from the 50 p basket in a charity shop on the old TP yesterday, so here it is


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you, Aran. I found Candice's statement very moving. She is one brave lady.


Same here. :thumbup: 
And it's sad that people still stereotype based on appearance (re. Aran's long hair)


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi everyone, marking my spot. Have just spent the last half hour or so catching up on last week and posting..... then realiszed NEW TP. :roll: 
So i am here and nearly caught up.

Lovely day yesterday 26c and sunny.... today 34c and blasting hot wind. UGH. Oh well I still prefer it to the freezing temps that some of you have.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone! It is dull and a bit rainy tonight. Shades of weather to come. However, we are toasty warm and had a quiet day. I worked on the neck of my sweater, finished the bottom border and just have both sleeves to finish! It fits very well and I am happy with it.
> 
> I spent the day away from my knitting needles and most of the time away from the computer and spent a great day painting cards for the exchange. I also have plans for a dozen for my dil and also one for each of our new doctors who have been absolutely great about sending for our info and are interested and especially aware of Pat's valve replacement. One told me he thought Pat was a walking miracle and that once the surgery is completed and the patient comes through it - there is limitless time so that was pretty good to hear. We are so impressed with both of the doctors. They were classmates and opened the clinic in August . We are so impressed with them. He has phoned Pat with his INR results each time he has had the test- our doctor in Calgary always had his nurse call us. We feel very confident.
> 
> ...


It's so good to hear how much you are enjoying your new life in Duncan. You sound very busy enjoying all the things that make you happy and it's good to hear how much confidence you have in your new doctors. It sounds like they look after you and Pat very well.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TNS that is a very pretty find. I am glad it went to a good home :thumbup: I am trying to see how it was constructed.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Sam - thanks for another grand opening and all the delicious recipes. Thanks also to Kate for the summary, that is such a help when you can't keep up all week. I'm looking forward to a relatively easy week next week and hope to get the majority of the Christmas shopping finished. Oh how organised that sounds! I have a feeling things may look a little different by this time next week. Have a good weekend everyone and stay warm all you folks with snow.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Alan is doing pretty good June - thanks for asking. He has been working in his shop on a couple of small projects and I in turn am getting some "stuff" done that I need to do. DD may be coming out on Sunday or Monday for a couple of days - it has been way too long since I have seen either one of my kids and I was hoping that we would get to So Cal before Christmas. I guess we will see how things are going. I need to strip the beds in the guest room - her BFF and BFF's 2 year old MAY make the trip with her - I would love to see all of them, but I am trying not to get too excited.... things change and sh*t happens.... OK I am going to make some soup and join Alan for some TV time. Love and good health to all of you- AZ


Good to hear Alan is making progress and you are both beginning to enjoy life again. Hope your DD makes it out to see you. x


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

TNS said:


> Maybe it's rhyming slang for Library? Spell check is a real hoot at times!
> 
> Just starting to catch up after a night's sleep and see you are all quite chatty....I do hope everyone in the Northern hemisphere is keeping warm and safe; Designer, your move really does seem to have been the right thing from all you say, and it would be wonderful to get you over to the Channel Islands, even if it has to be via the Internet. Daralene I hope you don't overdo it with all that's going on, and if you are just too weary to face getting to see your DGCs concert appearance I'm sure everyone will understand (except you, I suspect!)
> I mentioned the amazing shawl I rescued from the 50 p basket in a charity shop on the old TP yesterday, so here it is


What a bargain!! Do you have any plans for it?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, marking my spot. Have just spent the last half hour or so catching up on last week and posting..... then realiszed NEW TP. :roll:
> So i am here and nearly caught up.
> 
> Lovely day yesterday 26c and sunny.... today 34c and blasting hot wind. UGH. Oh well I still prefer it to the freezing temps that some of you have.


26c and sunny is my idea of perfection! I could live with that for ever!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

thewren said:


> racial profiling at it's best - longhair and busy beard does not a drug maker make. --- sam


Quite right there Sam . It makes Jesus !


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Just dropping in to say hello. I have not commented in a long while. I do read the posts and find them enjoyable and informative.
I am having one of those nights where sleep is impossible, so I dropped in to wish everyone the very best.
I love this weeks recipes especially the tator top nachos. The soups will be great with all this cold weather. Thankfully we did not get measurable snow, yet. I spent a most enjoyable day yesterday with my 4 year old great grand daughter. Nothing like a youngster to make one feel glad to be alive.
Take care and try to stay warm/cool. The other Jinx


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just a quick hello to say we are good.now in the north island with David. All well. Finished last week but not even looked at this week yet. See you all some time soon-and Julie in person in around a week


Been wondering when you would be here?!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Maybe it's rhyming slang for Library? Spell check is a real hoot at times!
> 
> Just starting to catch up after a night's sleep and see you are all quite chatty....I do hope everyone in the Northern hemisphere is keeping warm and safe; Designer, your move really does seem to have been the right thing from all you say, and it would be wonderful to get you over to the Channel Islands, even if it has to be via the Internet. Daralene I hope you don't overdo it with all that's going on, and if you are just too weary to face getting to see your DGCs concert appearance I'm sure everyone will understand (except you, I suspect!)
> I mentioned the amazing shawl I rescued from the 50 p basket in a charity shop on the old TP yesterday, so here it is


Someone put a lot of work into that!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Someone put a lot of work into that!


Yes, it's so beautiful, just needs a little TLC as its got slightly stretched out of shape in the middle - Maybe from being left hanging off a hook or peg? I will try to get hold of some eucalan and try re-blocking it if any of you shawl experts eg you and Normaedern et al, think that is worth doing. The wool is still a little bit harsh to feel and maybe it will soften up. In response to Martina, I'm hoping to wear it!
Otherwise it would look good displayed on a wall but would require a big space. :roll: 
Meant to thank Kate for the summary of last week. I think we all find it very helpful and it is great for referring back to the photos too.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> TNS that is a very pretty find. I am glad it went to a good home :thumbup: I am trying to see how it was constructed.


Let me know if you want more closeup photos to help you read the pattern and construction. It looks to me as if the border has been attached by picking up stitches, and maybe knit straight rather than circular as there is one (only one) join at a corner, but not at the other matching corner. Can we attach photos to a PM on here?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Yes, it's so beautiful, just needs a little TLC as its got slightly stretched out of shape in the middle - Maybe from being left hanging off a hook or peg? I will try to get hold of some eucalan and try re-blocking it if any of you shawl experts eg you and Normaedern et al, think that is worth doing. The wool is still a little bit harsh to feel and maybe it will soften up. In response to Martina, I'm hoping to wear it!
> Otherwise it would look good displayed on a wall but would require a big space. :roll:
> Meant to thank Kate for the summary of last week. I think we all find it very helpful and it is great for referring back to the photos too.


There is a mix you can use with glycerine in it - glycerine and oil of eucalyptus I think it is to soften harsh fibres- I could check with my sister-in-law but not right now- being middle of the night!


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> GrandmaPaula, Have a wonderful time tasting wine at Keuka Lake. I'll be at the Moosewood restaurant. :thumbup: Have been wanting to go there again for years.
> 
> Sorlenna, Have a wonderful Thanksgiving. DIL and her mother are doing the dinner so I will just take a few dishes. It will be a fun day for sure. I'm thankful every day and now a special day to give thanks.
> 
> Julie, Will you get to meet up with Darowil? I know there was talk of it. That would be fun. How did you enjoy your time looking at art.


Cashmeregma - if we weren't wine tasting, I'd crash your lunch party for a little while - I haven't been to the Moosewood in many years either. It would be good to see you, but maybe we can plan something in the spring. Gotta jump in the shower and get some food in my stomach to soak up the wine :lol: Hugs, Paula


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Terribly icy here today, decided to walk over to DS house insead of driving the car, could hardly stand up even on the gravel, there is " Chinese pavement" on the road between us, I got half way across & started to slip, I stopped & thought I was going to have to get on my hands & knees to get going again but finally got moving & arrived without going on my backside. DH gave me hell for walking.
> I didn't have quite enough on my plate so have invited a house full of company for supper tomorrow. One of DH's cousins & wife are hoe fr a visit so I'm having about 15 for supper. They usually come closer to Christmas but decided to come now instead. I'm doing ham, scalloped potatoes, baked beans, salad, honeyed beets & I think pie for dessert as I have some frozen.
> Well must get off to bed.


I've gotten to the age where ice scares me...both driving and walking. Please be extra careful! Your menu sounds delicious...think I will borrow it for one of the meals during the holidays. When you have time, would love to know how you make honeyed beets. DD and I like beets, but DH doesn't have a big range of vegetables, and maybe he would eat these.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> There is a mix you can use with glycerine in it - glycerine and oil of eucalyptus I think it is to soften harsh fibres- I could check with my sister-in-law but not right now- being middle of the night!


Thanks Julie, I will see what I can find out about this.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi All, I'm in a bit of a rush now to see my friend. She is over an hour away, then on to Ithaca about 30 to 40 min. further. She drives very slow, so maybe more like 50 min. LOL

AZ, so glad to see that Alan is feeling well enough to do some things he enjoys doing and you then get to do what you enjoy. How wonderful. One really treasures these moments after illness, and we treasure them with you.

Designer, Congratulations on DGD getting a part in the Nutcracker. What an honor. YOu will be so proud and rightfully so. A memory to treasure. If they have any time when you are allowed to photograph, without flash, perhaps a dress rehearsal with permission, you could make a book for her.

Grandma Paula, Have fun at the wine tasting.

Guess I'd better get off here and finish getting ready.
Big Hugs to all.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Grandmapaula said:


> Cashmeregma - if we weren't wine tasting, I'd crash your lunch party for a little while - I haven't been to the Moosewood in many years either. It would be good to see you, but maybe we can plan something in the spring. Gotta jump in the shower and get some food in my stomach to soak up the wine :lol: Hugs, Paula


Oh wouldn't that have been fun. This is my friend who works with the troubled young people. You have loads of fun with DD. I love Ithaca. It is so beautiful with all the waterfalls. Not so sure how I'd like driving on all the steep hills in winter, but then that's why you have all the waterfalls. :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hope this attaches. Video of birds feeding on tree. Well I can't get it to download. :x That wasn't a very good one anyway. Will try when I get home.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good morning to all. Today is beautiful; suppose to get in the low 60s. Tummy upset this morning and not going far from the bathroom; think it is from the pizza we had for dinner last night. Hope all have a safe day.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Alan is doing pretty good June - thanks for asking. He has been working in his shop on a couple of small projects and I in turn am getting some "stuff" done that I need to do. DD may be coming out on Sunday or Monday for a couple of days - it has been way too long since I have seen either one of my kids and I was hoping that we would get to So Cal before Christmas. I guess we will see how things are going. I need to strip the beds in the guest room - her BFF and BFF's 2 year old MAY make the trip with her - I would love to see all of them, but I am trying not to get too excited.... things change and sh*t happens.... OK I am going to make some soup and join Alan for some TV time. Love and good health to all of you- AZ


WOW!! It's good to hear Alan feels well enough to be puttering around in his workshop. That's a definite sign he's improving!! 
I hope you do have your company. At least you're not getting the snow they've had in the northeast. I believe Kingman does have changing seasons...not hot like Phoenix. But not too sure of AZ geography.
Enjoy Alan's better health.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> it's such a nice feeling seeing you and alan finally living a normal life for a change after such a long drawn out affair medically speaking. hope daughter and bff and child get there and you all have a bang up time. Yeah for al getting out in the shop - tools always makes a man feel better. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> racial profiling at it's best - longhair and busy beard does not a drug maker make. --- sam


So true!!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

TNS said:


> Maybe it's rhyming slang for Library? Spell check is a real hoot at times!
> 
> Just starting to catch up after a night's sleep and see you are all quite chatty....I do hope everyone in the Northern hemisphere is keeping warm and safe; Designer, your move really does seem to have been the right thing from all you say, and it would be wonderful to get you over to the Channel Islands, even if it has to be via the Internet. Daralene I hope you don't overdo it with all that's going on, and if you are just too weary to face getting to see your DGCs concert appearance I'm sure everyone will understand (except you, I suspect!)
> I mentioned the amazing shawl I rescued from the 50 p basket in a charity shop on the old TP yesterday, so here it is


It's really beautiful. I can't imagine giving that up. So much work!!
Junek


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

TNS said:


> Maybe it's rhyming slang for Library? Spell check is a real hoot at times!
> 
> Just starting to catch up after a night's sleep and see you are all quite chatty....I do hope everyone in the Northern hemisphere is keeping warm and safe; Designer, your move really does seem to have been the right thing from all you say, and it would be wonderful to get you over to the Channel Islands, even if it has to be via the Internet. Daralene I hope you don't overdo it with all that's going on, and if you are just too weary to face getting to see your DGCs concert appearance I'm sure everyone will understand (except you, I suspect!)
> I mentioned the amazing shawl I rescued from the 50 p basket in a charity shop on the old TP yesterday, so here it is


Ohhhhhh! How could anyone bear to give that to a charity shop! You are a very lucky lady to have found and resued it!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jinx said:


> Just dropping in to say hello. I have not commented in a long while. I do read the posts and find them enjoyable and informative.
> I am having one of those nights where sleep is impossible, so I dropped in to wish everyone the very best.
> I love this weeks recipes especially the tator top nachos. The soups will be great with all this cold weather. Thankfully we did not get measurable snow, yet. I spent a most enjoyable day yesterday with my 4 year old great grand daughter. Nothing like a youngster to make one feel glad to be alive.
> Take care and try to stay warm/cool. The other Jinx


Hi Jinx! You have been on our minds. I hope you can get some rest. Aren't grandchildren the best?! I didn't look to see our temps this morning but it is raining so the snow will melt, tho we are under a freezing rain advisory. I will be in until just before noon. I volunteered to help prep for a hobo dinner for tonight. As it takes several hours to cook we prep early.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

TNS - love the shawl. What a gorgeous piece of art. I'm glad it's made it's way to a good home.

Sandi - glad to hear that Alan is doing so much better--enjoy your company and then just enjoy the simple things of life.

Gwen - hope it's just a short-lived bug and that you're feeling better quickly.

Paula and Daralene - sounds like fun outing for each of you. Love the description of the beauty of your area, but I think I'll wait until summer time to see it.

Keeping everyone in prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning to all. Today is beautiful; suppose to get in the low 60s. Tummy upset this morning and not going far from the bathroom; think it is from the pizza we had for dinner last night. Hope all have a safe day.


Feel better soon Gwen. I know that feeling all too well.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Paula and Daralene, drive carefully and enjoy your day! Paula, have a thimbleful for me please!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> TNS that is a very pretty find. I am glad it went to a good home :thumbup: I am trying to see how it was constructed.


Oh, yes, ditto that-- some parts almost look like hairpin lace foundation, others look like traditional feather/fan, etc. Wonder where the pattern came from-- maybe knitter invented it, wish they'd left a record~


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Oh, yes, ditto that-- some parts almost look like hairpin lace foundation, others look like traditional feather/fan, etc. Wonder where the pattern came from-- maybe knitter invented it, wish they'd left a record~


I'm going to put the pics on the main section and see if anyone recognises it as a published pattern. It's really clever how the sections drape when it's worn with a 'collar' turned back, and the work is clearly done by someone who is an accomplished lace knitter.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

ChrisEl said:


> I've gotten to the age where ice scares me...both driving and walking. Please be extra careful! Your menu sounds delicious...think I will borrow it for one of the meals during the holidays. When you have time, would love to know how you make honeyed beets. DD and I like beets, but DH doesn't have a big range of vegetables, and maybe he would eat these.


I better do the recipe. Now so I don't forget.

Honeyed Beets

1 tablespoon cornstarch
1/2 teaspoon salt
3 tablespoons beet juice or water
1/4 cup honey 
2 tablespoons vinegar
1 tablespoon butter
2 cups diced cooked beets
Combine all but beets, mix & bring to a boil stirring constantly. Add beets & heat heat through.

I made a whole Dutch oven full of beets, then divided into meal sized portions in bags & froze them, just thaw & reheat to use. I also wrapped my beets in foil like baked potatoes & roasted them in the oven for about 90 minutes. I always managed to boil them all over the stove when I boiled them so this creates no mess & probably keeps in a little more nutrition.
I have the book out so I don't forget to post the Elephant ears recipe but will do thst later but get off my butt. 
Have a good day all.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

TNS said:


> I'm going to put the pics on the main section and see if anyone recognises it as a published pattern. It's really clever how the sections drape when it's worn with a 'collar' turned back, and the work is clearly done by someone who is an accomplished lace knitter.


It's beautiful, I can't imagine sending something like that to the thrift shop. My guess, it was in an old persons house & someone young was " cleaning" & didn't recognize that it should be a family heirloom like so many lovely crocheted tablecloths that I have seen posted here.

Gwen, hope your " bug" doesn't last long.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I better do the recipe. Now so I don't forget.
> 
> Honeyed Beets
> 
> ...


Our Sr Center does an orange beets that I suspect is very similar to your honeyed but using orange juice instead of beet juice and honey. Most people seem to really like those.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

TNS, what an gorgeous shawl. Would love to see close shots each section.
Shirley, exciting DGD has part in Nutcracker.
Daralene, love your waterfall.
Late for weight watchers have to run.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I just read this on the main section. I think you all might enjoy it to. Out of the mouths of Babes!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-300900-1.html


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I just read this on the main section. I think you all might enjoy it to. Out of the mouths of Babes!
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-300900-1.html


Thank you, Shirley....they were lovely and inspiring!
junek


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I just read this on the main section. I think you all might enjoy it to. Out of the mouths of Babes!
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-300900-1.html


Beautiful. I think sometimes children are smarter than adults!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Dagnapit, gained .2 pounds. Made chicken Briyani last night and thought I had two spices I didn't have. So heated canned French fried onions rings in oven at last minute. Think extra salt did me in.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Let's hear it for squash season. 
Stay warm over there. 
Karen


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning to all. Today is beautiful; suppose to get in the low 60s. Tummy upset this morning and not going far from the bathroom; think it is from the pizza we had for dinner last night. Hope all have a safe day.


Hope you feel better soon, Gwen.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone! It is dull and a bit rainy tonight. Shades of weather to come. However, we are toasty warm and had a quiet day. I worked on the neck of my sweater, finished the bottom border and just have both sleeves to finish! It fits very well and I am happy with it.
> 
> I spent the day away from my knitting needles and most of the time away from the computer and spent a great day painting cards for the exchange. I also have plans for a dozen for my dil and also one for each of our new doctors who have been absolutely great about sending for our info and are interested and especially aware of Pat's valve replacement. One told me he thought Pat was a walking miracle and that once the surgery is completed and the patient comes through it - there is limitless time so that was pretty good to hear. We are so impressed with both of the doctors. They were classmates and opened the clinic in August . We are so impressed with them. He has phoned Pat with his INR results each time he has had the test- our doctor in Calgary always had his nurse call us. We feel very confident.
> 
> ...


Thanks Shirley in your supporting words for Matthew. He intends on making a new design for our exchange, so I am excited to see what he comes up with.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hi Jinx! You have been on our minds. I hope you can get some rest. Aren't grandchildren the best?! I didn't look to see our temps this morning but it is raining so the snow will melt, tho we are under a freezing rain advisory. I will be in until just before noon. I volunteered to help prep for a hobo dinner for tonight. As it takes several hours to cook we prep early.


What's a hobo dinner Tami?


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks for directing us to the children's ideas of love, thought provoking and cute.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> What's a hobo dinner Tami?


I was just wondering the same thing, Kate!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I just read this on the main section. I think you all might enjoy it to. Out of the mouths of Babes!
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-300900-1.html


That was lovely.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-300883-1.html#6400065

Julie - was wondering whether you saw this posting!!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Shirley...Thanks for sharing the main section article on love. That is so true. So glad you are enjoying your new home and I am so thankful that you and Pat will be able to avoid those cold and snowy winters. When it is damp and chilly this winter, think of those cold and windy days in Calgary and your weather will seem so much better.

Jinx...So good to hear from you and know that you are enjoying the little one.

Ohio Kathy...I think of you often and pray that the roads are being nice to that new van. I am so happy that you have it so that you will be warm in the winters and cool in the summers. What have you been knitting lately?

I went into work early today and worked 6 hours. We left early due to parts not available for what we had hoped to accomplish. I don't have to work tomorrow now so I will be able to do more knitting. I am trying to make Matthew his hat currently. I need to get some laundry going as well as wash dishes and try making a breakfast casserole in the crockpot which means I need to get to the grocery store as well. I also need to use a 50% off coupon and get some more envelopes for Matthew's cards. I need to stop at the LYS and see if I can get some lightweight alpaca in a dark color for DS#1's fingerless mitts. I just never seem to be bored. I need more time to do some of the things that I would like to do. Have an enjoyable weekend everyone and stay safe. We have been dealing with freezing rain today. The snow should melt down this weekend.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-300883-1.html#6400065
> 
> Julie - was wondering whether you saw this posting!!


No I had not seen it- thanks Rookie- it is a comical design!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

0


pacer said:


> Shirley...Thanks for sharing the main section article on love. That is so true. So glad you are enjoying your new home and I am so thankful that you and Pat will be able to avoid those cold and snowy winters. When it is damp and chilly this winter, think of those cold and windy days in Calgary and your weather will seem so much better.
> 
> Jinx...So good to hear from you and know that you are enjoying the little one.
> 
> ...


Mary, I don't see why you don't wear yourself out. You get more accomplished in a day than I do in a week.
Please be careful driving and walking in those icy conditions!!
I'm looking forward to seeing Matthew's hat.
His cats note cards should sell well. They're really great!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> No I had not seen it- thanks Rookie- it is a comical design!


I have the patterns for both the corgi and the miniature Yorkshire terriers -- two of my brothers have these dogs...but I don't know when I'd ever get around to knitting them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I have the patterns for both the corgi and the miniature Yorkshire terriers -- two of my brothers have these dogs...but I don't know when I'd ever get around to knitting them.


 :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what do you do on macleay island? --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all from a hot and sunny Queensland where the humidity makes it feel hotter than it is. Market in the morning, car packed, ready to go
> 
> . I managed to find a light weight, fold up bike and will be building a light trailer to pull behind it for use on Macleay Island. Only other transport is taxi or walking. Taxi not a real option and it takes too long to walk.
> 
> Last wednesday, we had a small storm. I love watching the lightning, but not when it is directly overhead. Ears are still ringing, will be for a bit longer, know this from experience that it will pass. Stiil, I was lucky, andnot hit.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a lovely shawl - good for you. I'm curious - does your son live on his house boat? --- sam



TNS said:


> Maybe it's rhyming slang for Library? Spell check is a real hoot at times!
> 
> Just starting to catch up after a night's sleep and see you are all quite chatty....I do hope everyone in the Northern hemisphere is keeping warm and safe; Designer, your move really does seem to have been the right thing from all you say, and it would be wonderful to get you over to the Channel Islands, even if it has to be via the Internet. Daralene I hope you don't overdo it with all that's going on, and if you are just too weary to face getting to see your DGCs concert appearance I'm sure everyone will understand (except you, I suspect!)
> I mentioned the amazing shawl I rescued from the 50 p basket in a charity shop on the old TP yesterday, so here it is


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so good to hear from you jynx - I was wondering where you are. hope you and Gerry are well. I love watching the grandchildren play - and I am jealous of all their energy. lol --- sam



jinx said:


> Just dropping in to say hello. I have not commented in a long while. I do read the posts and find them enjoyable and informative.
> I am having one of those nights where sleep is impossible, so I dropped in to wish everyone the very best.
> I love this weeks recipes especially the tator top nachos. The soups will be great with all this cold weather. Thankfully we did not get measurable snow, yet. I spent a most enjoyable day yesterday with my 4 year old great grand daughter. Nothing like a youngster to make one feel glad to be alive.
> Take care and try to stay warm/cool. The other Jinx


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

A new tea party already! Where does the time go? In my case, quite a lot is beginning to go on Christmas knitting. I always intend to start earlier, but I'm not sure if it would really work, because my eldest daughter has a habit of waiting until about now, then informing me of what I should be making for everyone! That is what has happened again this year.

Tomorrow is traditionally 'stir up Sunday', when we are meant to make our Christmas puddings. My recipe (courtesy of Delia Smith) suggests mixing the ingredients, then leaving them to mature overnight, then cooking them on Sunday (or whatever the following day may be). I duly mixed up my puddings this afternoon and will cook them tomorrow. Because they have to be steamed for several hours, it is something best done on a day when you can be sure of being around the house for some time. The tradition is for the whole family to each give the mix a good stir, while making a wish (which has to be kept secret, so no one knows if it ever comes true!), but I am not sure whether anyone will make it over to our house in time to do any wishing or stirring!

I do hope all of you with severe weather are managing to stay warm and safe. This feels like a very early start to the cold, but maybe I am forgetting what long winters some of you have to endure.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what is a hobo dinner? --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Hi Jinx! You have been on our minds. I hope you can get some rest. Aren't grandchildren the best?! I didn't look to see our temps this morning but it is raining so the snow will melt, tho we are under a freezing rain advisory. I will be in until just before noon. I volunteered to help prep for a hobo dinner for tonight. As it takes several hours to cook we prep early.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this sounds yummy bonnie - thanks. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I better do the recipe. Now so I don't forget.
> 
> Honeyed Beets
> 
> ...


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Aran,I'm so so sorry to hear about your friend. Hope mentally she can get through this. You can heal physically but mentally it's harder to do.

Take care .God bless you


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

talk about "out of the mouth of babes" - this is serious food for thought. --- sam



Designer1234 said:


> I just read this on the main section. I think you all might enjoy it to. Out of the mouths of Babes!
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-300900-1.html


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi Sam and great recipes. Hope all is doing good. Thanks KateB for the update on what everyone has been doing. I as you all well know I don't get on as much as I'd like too but believe me I think about you all constantly.
Take Care my friends. Those who need them I send Healing prayers. Hope you in the cold and snow keep warm. Until next time,Take care.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you can give it a good stirring for me kathleendoris. --- sam



Kathleendoris said:


> A new tea party already! Where does the time go? In my case, quite a lot is beginning to go on Christmas knitting. I always intend to start earlier, but I'm not sure if it would really work, because my eldest daughter has a habit of waiting until about now, then informing me of what I should be making for everyone! That is what has happened again this year.
> 
> Tomorrow is traditionally 'stir up Sunday', when we are meant to make our Christmas puddings. My recipe (courtesy of Delia Smith) suggests mixing the ingredients, then leaving them to mature overnight, then cooking them on Sunday (or whatever the following day may be). I duly mixed up my puddings this afternoon and will cook them tomorrow. Because they have to be steamed for several hours, it is something best done on a day when you can be sure of being around the house for some time. The tradition is for the whole family to each give the mix a good stir, while making a wish (which has to be kept secret, so no one knows if it ever comes true!), but I am not sure whether anyone will make it over to our house in time to do any wishing or stirring!
> 
> I do hope all of you with severe weather are managing to stay warm and safe. This feels like a very early start to the cold, but maybe I am forgetting what long winters some of you have to endure.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

strawberry - so good to see you - we don't see near enough of you - how are you and what have you been doing with yourself? --- sam



Strawberry4u said:


> Aran,I'm so so sorry to hear about your friend. Hope mentally she can get through this. You can heal physically but mentally it's harder to do.
> 
> Take care .God bless you


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a rainy 47 degrees here in northwest ohio - doesn't feel too bad outside. the family have all gone to lisa's - gary's youngest sister - for the moser family thanksgiving. their basement is almost one big family room with lots to do so the children will certainly be entertained. everyone brings food. they ordered the turkey - I mean - how hard is it to do a turkey - Heidi thought it might have been French fried which should be interesting. so here I sit with the animals asleep on my bed - I'm thinking something to eat is in order. may go over to Heidi's and fix me a bowl of oatmeal.

back later --- sam

oh yes - for those of you not feeling well today - yesterday - Bentley - Ayden and bailee were all throwing up - today they feel fine. so hopefully all of you will feel better this evening or tomorrow.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> what a lovely shawl - good for you. I'm curious - does your son live on his house boat? --- sam


I'm not sure who your question is for Sam as I don't have a son! But I do recall a photo with a houseboat.....

Norma is going to try to decipher my shawl from the photos, so for anyone interested (Sassafrass?) here are a few close ups of the different stiches


----------



## Glennys 2 (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi everyone. Haven't been around to read lately. I sure missed all of you. Have kept all of the posts and hope to go back to read what everyone has been doing.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Sam, I've had a couple of surgeries which of course as usual thinking it would help my problems but it only made things worse. So I have learned lessons but too bad I didn't learn this from the first surgery. I lost my sweet sweet Tony boy,my dachshund. I'm not over it yet,it's been three months. He was the sweetest little dog one could have. I tear up just saying his name so you know what I'm doing now. There's been family things no need to go into more stuff. Sometimes with ones children no matter their age can cause heart ache with their thoughtlessness and disregard for your feeling,I'll leave the rest. Sam aren't you sorry you asked...LOL

We are starting to get a little colder. It's strange but normal,last week in the 70's and then on Monday 60's and talking about freezing temps at night...Say what??

Have a great day all. Thank you for asking


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

TNS said:


> I'm not sure who your question is for Sam as I don't have a son! But I do recall a photo with a houseboat.....
> 
> Norma is going to try to decipher my shawl from the photos, so for anyone interested (Sassafrass?) here are a few close ups of the different stiches


What beautiful work! I had assumed that it was a circular shawl that had become a little distorted, but it is obviously a half moon shape. Such a shame that it was as good as thrown away, but how lucky that it was spotted by someone who appreciated it and saw it for the item of beauty that it is!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> I'm not sure who your question is for Sam as I don't have a son! But I do recall a photo with a houseboat.....
> 
> Norma is going to try to decipher my shawl from the photos, so for anyone interested (Sassafrass?) here are a few close ups of the different stiches


I know the centre panel, Lin, as Cat's Paw - a traditional Shetland Design. (correction: it is closer to the design that my book calls Eyelid- this is in The Art of SHETLAND LACE by Sarah Don.)

The outer panel as Old Shale


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to see you glennys - check out the page one of the last several ktp's - Margaret, kate and Julie have been giving us a recap of the previous week with all pictures having the page number where you can find them - they might help you catch up quicker - they have done a really good job. hope to see more of you. --- sam



Glennys 2 said:


> Hi everyone. Haven't been around to read lately. I sure missed all of you. Have kept all of the posts and hope to go back to read what everyone has been doing.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Hi Sam and great recipes. Hope all is doing good. Thanks KateB for the update on what everyone has been doing. I as you all well know I don't get on as much as I'd like too but believe me I think about you all constantly.
> Take Care my friends. Those who need them I send Healing prayers. Hope you in the cold and snow keep warm. Until next time,Take care.


Always glad to see you when you have time to drop by. Hope you're feeling better.
Hugs, 
Junek


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> What beautiful work! I had assumed that it was a circular shawl that had become a little distorted, but it is obviously a half moon shape. Such a shame that it was as good as thrown away, but how lucky that it was spotted by someone who appreciated it and saw it for the item of beauty that it is!


It's a kind of fat half moon, more a central triangular panel with a curved lower edge, then a wide panel around the two other sides of the triangle, with the border around the whole thing resulting in a sort of flattened bell shape, with two wide swooping curves that meet at an acute angle Oh dear, I'm not very good at descriptions!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

strawberry - we are always here for you so you come to us with your cares and worries and hurts and we will envelope you in love, understanding, hugs and healing energy. we always have your back.

we all understand how hard it is to send our little furry children over the rainbow bridge - just remember - he'll be there when it's your turn. tons of soothing energy zooming to you to surround you with soothing peaceful healing energy. --- sam



Strawberry4u said:


> Sam, I've had a couple of surgeries which of course as usual thinking it would help my problems but it only made things worse. So I have learned lessons but too bad I didn't learn this from the first surgery. I lost my sweet sweet Tony boy,my dachshund. I'm not over it yet,it's been three months. He was the sweetest little dog one could have. I tear up just saying his name so you know what I'm doing now. There's been family things no need to go into more stuff. Sometimes with ones children no matter their age can cause heart ache with their thoughtlessness and disregard for your feeling,I'll leave the rest. Sam aren't you sorry you asked...LOL
> 
> We are starting to get a little colder. It's strange but normal,last week in the 70's and then on Monday 60's and talking about freezing temps at night...Say what??
> 
> Have a great day all. Thank you for asking


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

TNS said:


> I'm not sure who your question is for Sam as I don't have a son! But I do recall a photo with a houseboat.....
> 
> Norma is going to try to decipher my shawl from the photos, so for anyone interested (Sassafrass?) here are a few close ups of the different stiches


Oh, yes, definitely interested-- think the shaping is so unique and think the thing would stay on shoulders so well. Is the "old Shale" (f & f) the same number of repeats all around?


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I know the centre panel, Lin, as Cat's Paw - a traditional Shetland Design.
> 
> The outer panel as Old Shale


Thanks Julie. Any chance of it being a Shetland shawl pattern?


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

TNS said:


> It's a kind of fat half moon, more a central triangular panel with a curved lower edge, then a wide panel around the two other sides of the triangle, with the border around the whole thing resulting in a sort of flattened bell shape, with two wide swooping curves that meet at an acute angle Oh dear, I'm not very good at descriptions!


I think that almost defies description! Beautiful, whatever shape it is. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Thanks Julie. Any chance of it being a Shetland shawl pattern?


Lin, check out my correction to my post- I would say there is a high probability the inspiration is Shetland - I just don't have an example of that edging- my Library of Shetland books is not extensive!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Glennys 2 said:


> Hi everyone. Haven't been around to read lately. I sure missed all of you. Have kept all of the posts and hope to go back to read what everyone has been doing.


Glad to see you whenever you have time to visit.
Junek


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> What's a hobo dinner Tami?


I just got home. We cut up chunks of ham, smoked sausage, fresh a Polish kielbasa, potatoes, cabbage, carrots, onions and corn on the cob. It gets layered in a beer keg (empty and clean!) starting with cabbage leaves and ham rinds to protect against burning, then the potatoes, ham, cabbage carrots and onion. The corn goes in last after most of the cooking is done. The keg is closed and goes on a propane fire. The guys were getting started layering in the kegs when I left at 3pm. As soon as the kegs are loaded they will start cooking. They figure on serving 7:30 or so. I forget what they use for liquid. Think it's mostly water, maybe a can or two of beer. We are doing 3 kegs. It all gets poured into roaster pans to serve out of. Everyone gets a little of everything. It's really good!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Strawberry4u said:


> Sam, I've had a couple of surgeries which of course as usual thinking it would help my problems but it only made things worse. So I have learned lessons but too bad I didn't learn this from the first surgery. I lost my sweet sweet Tony boy,my dachshund. I'm not over it yet,it's been three months. He was the sweetest little dog one could have. I tear up just saying his name so you know what I'm doing now. There's been family things no need to go into more stuff. Sometimes with ones children no matter their age can cause heart ache with their thoughtlessness and disregard for your feeling,I'll leave the rest. Sam aren't you sorry you asked...LOL
> 
> We are starting to get a little colder. It's strange but normal,last week in the 70's and then on Monday 60's and talking about freezing temps at night...Say what??
> 
> Have a great day all. Thank you for asking


Sweetie, you came to the right place to vent-- this group is so loving and helpful. They really feel your pain. Family may just not get it, but somewhere in this group are those who do, lots of them.

My little dog was a dach/cocker mix, lost him just over a year ago. I still miss him, such good incentive to keep walking. My heart goes out to you.

Hope you are able to knit, it really does help.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Sam, I've had a couple of surgeries which of course as usual thinking it would help my problems but it only made things worse. So I have learned lessons but too bad I didn't learn this from the first surgery. I lost my sweet sweet Tony boy,my dachshund. I'm not over it yet,it's been three months. He was the sweetest little dog one could have. I tear up just saying his name so you know what I'm doing now. There's been family things no need to go into more stuff. Sometimes with ones children no matter their age can cause heart ache with their thoughtlessness and disregard for your feeling,I'll leave the rest. Sam aren't you sorry you asked...LOL
> 
> We are starting to get a little colder. It's strange but normal,last week in the 70's and then on Monday 60's and talking about freezing temps at night...Say what??
> 
> Have a great day all. Thank you for asking


I'm sorry you've had failed surgeries. I'm thinking they were for your back?
If so, I've been there and done that and ,like you,they made things worse!
Sure hope things improve for you. No matter their ages, children can bring joy and heartbreak.
Junek


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Oh, yes, definitely interested-- think the shaping is so unique and think the thing would stay on shoulders so well. Is the "old Shale" (f & f) the same number of repeats all around?


Yes, 18 repeats all the way around two sides of the central triangular Eyelid panel ( thanks to Julie's IDing).
I folded the long edge over to form a sort of collar and it looks fabulous!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

TNS said:


> It's a kind of fat half moon, more a central triangular panel with a curved lower edge, then a wide panel around the two other sides of the triangle, with the border around the whole thing resulting in a sort of flattened bell shape, with two wide swooping curves that meet at an acute angle Oh dear, I'm not very good at descriptions!


I thought your description was pretty good-- what is the "center" like where the triangle top point is surrounded by "old Shale"?


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> strawberry - we are always here for you so you come to us with your cares and worries and hurts and we will envelope you in love, understanding, hugs and healing energy. we always have your back.
> 
> we all understand how hard it is to send our little furry children over the rainbow bridge - just remember - he'll be there when it's your turn. tons of soothing energy zooming to you to surround you with soothing peaceful healing energy. --- sam


Losing a dear pet is always heartbreaking. My condolences!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Yes, 18 repeats all the way around two sides of the central triangular cats paw panel ( thanks to Julie's IDing).
> I folded the long edge over to form a sort of collar and it looks fabulous!


Lin, I have corrected that to the pattern given in my book, as 'Eyelid'


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Aran,I'm so so sorry to hear about your friend. Hope mentally she can get through this. You can heal physically but mentally it's harder to do.
> 
> Take care .God bless you


Strawberry4you, welcome! I don't think I've seen you post here at the tea party. Please join us for the rest of the week, or as often as you can make it. The kettle is always on and your seat waiting for you.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello My Precious Friends,
I have been through such a frustrating few weeks with my Dell laptop. The first thing that happened was it just shut down on me and I could not get it to start up again. Jim called Dell and after working with it forever, they said the mother board was caput. They charged us $265 to repair it and sent us a box to mail it to them. Jim kept telling them, it seemed like the battery was bad and they said no. I rarely use it without it being plugged in. Jim plugged it into another outlet and it works fine. I have it on my built in desk unit in our room. We got in touch with Dell and told them and asked for our money to be credited to our card. I have never heard of anyone charging before a problem is fixed.
I lost a lot of the files I had saved. Some of them I had purchased..Jim has a lot of security on my computer and now after all of this, every time I go to download a file a box comes up that says, Because of current security settings, downloading this file is not allowed. This comes up every single time I try to download a file. I am so frustrated. My printer will not work either. So now, not only can I not download a file, I can not print it out either. I am devastated over this. I have called AT&T support systems daily. I thought they had it fixed yesterday but once I shut the computer down, it is all back.
Angies birthday was the 20th. We took lunch and a small birthday cake out and ate and visited with her. We left her with the Phenergan IV going. I am so praying for all of this to end this year. She is simply worn out and it is getting to her emotionally and spiritually.
We have also been busy helping Allyson. Stephen is out of country a lot with his job. She is having septic tank trouble which will cost $3000 to fix and her car insurance has gone up $100 of coarse with Carley now being added to it. Women depend on men to take care of repair work, so Jim has to step in a lot as well as being a father figure. Daniel is acting out in school and has been to the principals office. (He is the baby she had after her tubes were cut and burned).
I am beginning to think my golden years have rusted. LOL. Bones are hurting with the cold weather. My back especially hurts with the rods and my hands.
I am just about finished with the dishcloths. I will have a little over 60. Ten or twelve will go to Allyson for free. She wanted some red ones for her red accented kitchen.. Then I will be able to work on some scarves. Pray these cloths sell so I can get my bamboo needles. They seem to be kind to my hands and thankfully Chiagoo has them in the nine and twelve inch size which I use for my socks.
SAM, thank you for such a wonderful opening. The recipes are wonderful and saved (I hope) to file. Allyson is right there with Heidi on Alexis a car. Carley has been hired at Hobby Lobby and will be driving Daddys car. Poor Heidi, having to deal with truancy, but we all know all kids go through it and he will come around (maybe with some encouragement). You stay warm and away from any germs. WOOOHOOO, Alexis is going into nursing
CANDYTUFT, Welcome to our family)
PEARLONE, DH is on my prayer list for December surgery.
CAROL, I am so saddened to hear of the miscarriage your daughter suffered. I went tnhrough this with Angie. It is not easy, but sometimes Gods way of preventing birth anomalies and preparing the uterus for a healty gestation. 
KATHY, I have not been posting but have had your brother in my prayers.
PAULA & TAMI, praying your sick little grandchildren are better with this posting
JOY, I am so thrilled to hear you feeling some better and that medications will take care of your health issues
HEATHER, I have also had Julie in my prayers. Praying this tumor can be taken care of surgically and for your friends life to be spared.
ARAN, I got the download of Candaces attack and it is just mind boggling that we live in such a judgemental world and such a violent one. I pray she will completely heal physically as well as emotionally. There is only one person who was sinless and had the right to judge and it is not us human beings. We all know you are a teddy bear. People judge for all things. We women know what stigma is attached to being overweight.
MARY, Bella and her family are always in my prayers for better health and the things they need to weather the storms they are going through. God has put you in their life to brighten it up. You are their guardian Angel. Matthew has been blessed with an outstanding talent and all of us who have one of his cards cherish them for sure.
SORLENNA, prayers are going up for your daughters friend, who was in the MVA. All us prayer warriors are lifting her up for recovery. Little Serena is just a doll wilth her chubby little arms. My son was like this. She brings back wonderful memories for me. Enjoy her.
JEANETTE, I have added your nephew to my prayer list for traveling mercies to Africa and for his safety from the horrible Ebola virus.
SHIRLEY, it is so good to hear the joy in your postings. Congratulations for your granddaughter and her part in the nutcracker. I am thrilled you have such good doctors. I saw mine Monday and really wanted to talk to him about some issues and all he did was update my scripts. Never laid a hand on me.
BONNIE, You amazed me with how fast you made the ricochet scarf. I have done two repeats but had to lay it aside for these dishcloths. You amaze me with how much you get done and how much you do for others. So many angels here..
LYNN, you rescued such a beautiful shawl. Who on earth would have given this treasure away?
GWEN, my heart, hope that ole bug doesnt last long
Well, another book. I am back for sure.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Strawberry4you, welcome! I don't think I've seen you post here at the tea party. Please join us for the rest of the week, or as often as you can make it. The kettle is always on and your seat waiting for you.


Strawberry goes back to the days when it was Dave hosting the Tea Party, Tami- long ago!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that sounds so good - I assume the keg has no lid so the steam can escape - or at least a hole somewhere. that could serve a bunch of people. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> I just got home. We cut up chunks of ham, smoked sausage, fresh a Polish kielbasa, potatoes, cabbage, carrots, onions and corn on the cob. It gets layered in a beer keg (empty and clean!) starting with cabbage leaves and ham rinds to protect against burning, then the potatoes, ham, cabbage carrots and onion. The corn goes in last after most of the cooking is done. The keg is closed and goes on a propane fire. The guys were getting started layering in the kegs when I left at 3pm. As soon as the kegs are loaded they will start cooking. They figure on serving 7:30 or so. I forget what they use for liquid. Think it's mostly water, maybe a can or two of beer. We are doing 3 kegs. It all gets poured into roaster pans to serve out of. Everyone gets a little of everything. It's really good!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Lin, check out my correction to my post- I would say there is a high probability the inspiration is Shetland - I just don't have an example of that edging- my Library of Shetland books is not extensive!


Thanks for all you have found out for me, and everyone who is getting interested in it. Hugs, my dear.
I've just corrected the comment on the Middle panel as per your latest info, guess I squeaked in under the wire as I could still edit that post.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Tami, the hobo dinner sounds really interesting. Bulk catering in a good way!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Thanks for all you have found out for me, and everyone who is getting interested in it. Hugs, my dear.


I have also emailed a friend in Glasgow who is a much more experienced lace knitter than me- also Agnescr has a good chance of recognising the edging.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

don't ever worry about your "books" betty - it is always so refreshing to hear from you - always look forward to it. --- sam



Bulldog said:


> Hello My Precious Friends,


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> I thought your description was pretty good-- what is the "center" like where the triangle top point is surrounded by "old Shale"?


Can't begin to describe it so have a photo!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

http://www.knittersreview.com/upcoming_events.asp

I don't know how many of you follow Clara Parkes as closely as I do, but here is one of the publications (knittersreview) where she has a column. I love her top ten things that knitters should know...I agree with all of them. Wouldn't it be great to have all of us attend one of those retreats in NY?

I see that she also has a yarn swap -- also love the idea of Yarn Church on Sunday.

Welcome back Strawberry and glad to see new and other returning members...always good to hear from you; you're always in my thoughts.

Betty - so sorry that things are not going so well these days; wish I were closer to help out. DH would handle the car and repair stuff (at least supervise) and I'd help you with the family and knitting needs.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

on the page that Jeanette gave us - knittersreview - did some of you ohioians notice this. --- sam --- we could always meet there - do the fair and then go out to eat.

March 29 Junior Fair Building, Wood County Fairgrounds, Bowling Green, OH Black Swamp Spinners Guild Market Day & Fiber Fair


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

thewren said:


> it's such a nice feeling seeing you and alan finally living a normal life for a change after such a long drawn out affair medically speaking. hope daughter and bff and child get there and you all have a bang up time. Yeah for al getting out in the shop - tools always makes a man feel better. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## candytuft (Jul 1, 2011)

Thankyou so much all for your wonderful welcome, have been away for a long time used to post when Dave was hosting, things are hotting up here in more ways than one, weather wise of course, but DD is moving in with Pop and I while their new house is being built, I am busy making room for DD her husband four grown up children and two dogs, guess life will be busier for a while. Christmas will be a crowded affair, when the five sons come with families, love them all and good to see them all together . Hope all enjoy your Thanksgiving have a great Turkey day .x.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

In answer to June's inquiry - Kingman is up in the high desert - we are at 3500' elevation and really do get seasonal change. Our summers are never as hot as Phoenix or even 30 miles away down at the Colorado River. Our winters are pretty mild, we do have the occasional hard freeze and it generally snows a few times every year but not enough to shovel. The Hualapai Mountains are on the edge of town and in many of my photos - they are at 7500' so they often have snow on the ground for long periods of time during the Winter. We usually run up there for a snow day a couple times every Winter- it is only about 10 miles from our house. Our summers have great Monsoon storms with lightning, thunder and some hail - Spring time everything greens up and in the Fall our leaves often turn on some of the trees in town. I have an Ash tree that is bright gold right now. The leaves will fall eventually - our Mulberry trees can lose all of their leaves in one day after a good freeze!!! The rest of this month is going to be low 60's during the day and 30's to 40's at night. I am still running around in capri's and t-shirts, but I have traded my flip flops for slip on flats!!!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

It really is lovely and I'm so glad it is in good hands!!!


TNS said:


> I'm going to put the pics on the main section and see if anyone recognises it as a published pattern. It's really clever how the sections drape when it's worn with a 'collar' turned back, and the work is clearly done by someone who is an accomplished lace knitter.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

And if anyone can figure out the pattern TNS it will be someone on this site!!!!! Alan is making dinner tonight!!!! I had a couple of nice thick pork chops in the freezer and he has gotten them ready to fry up with some chili verde (green hot sauce) and we will serve them with corn tortillas, mexican rice and refried beans!!! Life is good- sending love to all of you- AZ


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

AZ Sticks said:


> And if anyone can figure out the pattern TNS it will be someone on this site!!!!! Alan is making dinner tonight!!!! I had a couple of nice thick pork chops in the freezer and he has gotten them ready to fry up with some chili verde (green hot sauce) and we will serve them with corn tortillas, mexican rice and refried beans!!! Life is good- sending love to all of you- AZ


Alan must be enjoying food again. That means you get to also. Thankful that things are going much better now.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh, Sandi, this is such good news. To hear of Alan pittling with his tools and cooking supper. Yes, life and answered prayers are so good. I am doing a happy dance for you in my mind (my body won't work with me...lol!).


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Betty - joining you in that happy dance for Alan and Sandi!!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> In answer to June's inquiry - Kingman is up in the high desert - we are at 3500' elevation and really do get seasonal change. Our summers are never as hot as Phoenix or even 30 miles away down at the Colorado River. Our winters are pretty mild, we do have the occasional hard freeze and it generally snows a few times every year but not enough to shovel. The Hualapai Mountains are on the edge of town and in many of my photos - they are at 7500' so they often have snow on the ground for long periods of time during the Winter. We usually run up there for a snow day a couple times every Winter- it is only about 10 miles from our house. Our summers have great Monsoon storms with lightning, thunder and some hail - Spring time everything greens up and in the Fall our leaves often turn on some of the trees in town. I have an Ash tree that is bright gold right now. The leaves will fall eventually - our Mulberry trees can lose all of their leaves in one day after a good freeze!!! The rest of this month is going to be low 60's during the day and 30's to 40's at night. I am still running around in capri's and t-shirts, but I have traded my flip flops for slip on flats!!!


Sounds like the perfect climate! And you can get a snow fix whenever you want it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Strawberry goes back to the days when it was Dave hosting the Tea Party, Tami- long ago!


Ah well..... I welcomed her anyway! :lol: she is new to me......!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> that sounds so good - I assume the keg has no lid so the steam can escape - or at least a hole somewhere. that could serve a bunch of people. --- sam


Hmmmmm I think it does have a lid of some kind. They have something similar at Cabella's and I'm pretty sure there is a lid with that. M would know, as he has "helped" cook! AKA stood outside with the guys shooting the "bull" while it cooked, then helping carry in the roaster pans when it was done.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

TNS said:


> Tami, the hobo dinner sounds really interesting. Bulk catering in a good way!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> on the page that Jeanette gave us - knittersreview - did some of you ohioians notice this. --- sam --- we could always meet there - do the fair and then go out to eat.
> 
> March 29 Junior Fair Building, Wood County Fairgrounds, Bowling Green, OH Black Swamp Spinners Guild Market Day & Fiber Fair


Hmmmmm, weather permitting, we could do that! Remind me closer to March please.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I better do the recipe. Now so I don't forget.
> 
> Honeyed Beets
> 
> ...


These sound delicious. Thanks so much.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

thewren said:


> don't ever worry about your "books" betty - it is always so refreshing to hear from you - always look forward to it. --- sam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

TNS said:


> Can't begin to describe it so have a photo!


Does this stay on your shoulders really well? Looks like it might. By the way, thanks for all the pix.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

TNS, thank you for pix. I'm so glad you found it.
Sandi, wow, Alan cooking dinner. Yeah. He must be feeling better.
Strawberry, welcome back. Hugs.
Aran, I think it was Betty who said you were a Teddy bear and I agree.
Sam, hope the boys feel better.
A friend called when I got home from weight watchers. Asked if I'd like to go to the BLM holding lot and feed the horses and burros with carrots. I didn't have carrots. But some of the burros were gentle enough they let me pet them while Lori fed them carrots. Sunny with lovely expanse of the Sierras. Then the wind picked up so we left.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Dearest Betty, I so understand your frustration with computer problems!! 
I keep you and your family in my prayers.
Hugs, 
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> In answer to June's inquiry - Kingman is up in the high desert - we are at 3500' elevation and really do get seasonal change. Our summers are never as hot as Phoenix or even 30 miles away down at the Colorado River. Our winters are pretty mild, we do have the occasional hard freeze and it generally snows a few times every year but not enough to shovel. The Hualapai Mountains are on the edge of town and in many of my photos - they are at 7500' so they often have snow on the ground for long periods of time during the Winter. We usually run up there for a snow day a couple times every Winter- it is only about 10 miles from our house. Our summers have great Monsoon storms with lightning, thunder and some hail - Spring time everything greens up and in the Fall our leaves often turn on some of the trees in town. I have an Ash tree that is bright gold right now. The leaves will fall eventually - our Mulberry trees can lose all of their leaves in one day after a good freeze!!! The rest of this month is going to be low 60's during the day and 30's to 40's at night. I am still running around in capri's and t-shirts, but I have traded my flip flops for slip on flats!!!


I was thinking that your weather was considerably different than Phoenix but with less snow than Flagstaff.
Beautiful country in that area!
Junek


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> And if anyone can figure out the pattern TNS it will be someone on this site!!!!! Alan is making dinner tonight!!!! I had a couple of nice thick pork chops in the freezer and he has gotten them ready to fry up with some chili verde (green hot sauce) and we will serve them with corn tortillas, mexican rice and refried beans!!! Life is good- sending love to all of you- AZ


That sounds like a delicious dinner!! Glad to hear Alan is feeling better. Love back to you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> I think tomorrow Heidi, Gary and Alexis are going to Lourdes to check things out - it is a good school for nurses training. also reasonably priced if there is such a thing these days. --- sam


What a noble and wonderful career. Yes, finding a reasonable school is practically impossible.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

AZ, sounds like a great place to live climate wise. Someone asked me once if I wanted to know the cure for arthritis and I said yes, they told me it was "Arizona." :thumb up: I just read where Alan is making supper tonight. How fabulous. Doing my Happy Dance. Just so happy to know he is doing well.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bulldog said:


> Oh, Sandi, this is such good news. To hear of Alan pittling with his tools and cooking supper. Yes, life and answered prayers are so good. I am doing a happy dance for you in my mind (my body won't work with me...lol!).


Guess we are dancing together.  Sounds like a group dance as rookie is joining in too. Probably others too. :thumbup:


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> A friend called when I got home from weight watchers. Asked if I'd like to go to the BLM holding lot and feed the horses and burros with carrots. I didn't have carrots. But some of the burros were gentle enough they let me pet them while Lori fed them carrots. Sunny with lovely expanse of the Sierras. Then the wind picked up so we left.


Sounds like a fun time! and in a pretty setting.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Guess we are dancing together.  Sounds like a group dance as rookie is joining in too. Probably others too. :thumbup:


Group dance for these two sounds just right! And the meals several have been describing! Made me hungry!~


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sassafrass, That sounds like the most wonderful day with a friend and getting to pet the animals. Precious moments. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Glad to see you Bulldog. Glad your absence wasn't due to illness. I can truly understand how your daughter would be suffering emotionally after all this trauma she has had for several years now. My heart goes out to your other daughter too with her son acting out. Life sure does come with built in problems. They say it is never more than one can bear, but sometimes one wonders. So glad you are back and hope you get your money returned too.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I am wondering if anyone knows how Gage's mom is? I haven't seen her post for sometime although as I was in and out I might have missed one.

Nice to hear all the news. I don't have much news. Glad to hear from Jinx (?) (I think that might be the wrong spelling. Can't for the life of me remember. Geriatric memory sometimes.

One cuff left to do on my SWEATER!! I also got all my cards done for the swap and started on those for my DIL - I keep her supplied as she sends out a lot of cards. 

Also a lady upstairs above us brought us down a lovely orchid as a welcome to the building . She was afraid she bothered us as her gs was here for 3 days and didn't sleep that well. We didn't even hear him. The Orchid is beautiful so I am going to take her a card to thank her tomorrow. The people here are very friendly.

We walked through the farmer's market today again. we bought some 'long' bread cinamon buns and rabbit ears and came home and had them with a cup of tea..

I am so pleased to be able to walk with Pat- he said it was the best birthday present I could give him. (nice man). 

All in all a nice week for us and I got a lot accomplished.

Take care everyone! will see you all tomorrow. 

S.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.knittersreview.com/upcoming_events.asp
> 
> I don't know how many of you follow Clara Parkes as closely as I do, but here is one of the publications (knittersreview) where she has a column. I love her top ten things that knitters should know...I agree with all of them. Wouldn't it be great to have all of us attend one of those retreats in NY?
> 
> ...


I've stayed at the hotel where they had the knitter's retreat and also gone there just to eat. It has such a great view of the lake and even sat in those wooden chairs down on the waterfront. They have quite a few of those and a gazebo. Wish I had known about this. Bet it was WONDERFUL and soooo close.


----------



## nickerina (Jul 29, 2011)

My daughter said 2 freeways were closed in the Columbus area due to freezing rain. It was gorgeous here today1


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi, Shirley. I'm glad to welcome another Jinx to our group...but we haven't heard from our other Jynx (Dreamweaver) for some time. I plan to call her as soon. I have not heard from Gage's Mom and am worried about her. I hope we hear from her soon.



Designer1234 said:


> I am wondering if anyone knows how Gage's mom is? I haven't seen her post for sometime although as I was in and out I might have missed one.
> 
> Nice to hear all the news. I don't have much news. Glad to hear from Jinx (?) (I think that might be the wrong spelling. Can't for the life of me remember. Geriatric memory sometimes.
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I just signed up to be on the list of people getting notices about the retreat - I hope others sign up for it as well....we could all meet up there.



Cashmeregma said:


> I've stayed at the hotel where they had the knitter's retreat and also gone there just to eat. It has such a great view of the lake and even sat in those wooden chairs down on the waterfront. They have quite a few of those and a gazebo. Wish I had known about this. Bet it was WONDERFUL and soooo close.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Strawberry4u, So great to hear from you. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

nickerina said:


> My daughter said 2 freeways were closed in the Columbus area due to freezing rain. It was gorgeous here today1


Freezing rain is so very dangerous. Hope your daughter is safely tucked in and warm at home.

Driving back from Ithaca I ended up with hard rain at the very end of my drive. Fortunately it didn't freeze. Felt quite cold out but too warm to freeze thank goodness.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I just signed up to be on the list of people getting notices about the retreat - I hope others sign up for it as well....we could all meet up there.


Maybe I'll sign up too. Better start knitting for myself instead of everyone else so I'll have something to wear. :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

My time with my dear friend today was so wonderful. We ate at a restaurant called the Moosewood Restaurant and the food was so delicious. We both had a lemon ginger tea. For our meal she had cod cakes that came with cole slaw, lemon aioli sauce and something else. We also both got a salad. I had lemon tahini dressing and she had a miso ginger dressing and the miso ginger was the winner. We both had a cup of Thai carrot soup. I had a white bean stew that came with a dark bread covered with the most delicious slice of soft brie on it. Although my birthday isn't yet, she made this my birthday lunch and the waiter heard her say something so I got a free desert. I don't eat desert, but didn't want to hurt her and figured this was an exception, so I ordered the creme brûlée and shared it with her. On the way back we stopped at Taughanauk Falls and drove to the upper outlook and saw the waterfall. It was amazing and partially frozen. I will post photos tomorrow. Pretty tired now but trying to stay awake as it is pretty early to fall asleep.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Ah well..... I welcomed her anyway! :lol: she is new to me......!


 :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Shirley...What are rabbit ears that you are eating? I have been wondering about Gages Mom for quite some time as well. I do hope everything is okay with her. With the holidays coming up she could very well be busy. 

Rookie and Sam...I might have to miss the opportunity to get together in Bowling Green at the end of March. That is the end of our quarter as well as month end so difficult to get away at that time of the month and quarter. I do hope some of you will be able to get together and have a great time.

I was 1/2 done with Matthew's hat when I realized that I did not cast on enough stitches so now I get to frog it. I will also have to get another skein of the yarn tomorrow as I know I will not have enough. I think I will do it on Magic Loop as the 16 inch circulars are already overcrowded and now I need to add on 10 more stitches and it is bulky weight. I want to try to finish it before next Friday as we are some of those crazy people who sit outside the store until it opens up. We do this for our church and not ourselves. We meet up with a friend and purchase the flannel fabric we need for receiving blankets. Afterwards, Matthew and I go to breakfast with our friend. The hat would certainly keep Matthew warm while he sits outside the store on a lawn chair. I take turns with him so we can stay warm in the vehicle when it is not our turn to sit outside.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

nickerina said:


> My daughter said 2 freeways were closed in the Columbus area due to freezing rain. It was gorgeous here today1


Which Columbus? Ohio, SC, someplace else? Hope she is safe and warm. I hate ice and freezing anything (except ice cubes in summer!)

We had 60s today, but very gloomy. Was damp but not raining, heavy fog early morning.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is definitely what I would call a house full - hope it is a bunch of fun. --- sa



candytuft said:


> Thankyou so much all for your wonderful welcome, have been away for a long time used to post when Dave was hosting, things are hotting up here in more ways than one, weather wise of course, but DD is moving in with Pop and I while their new house is being built, I am busy making room for DD her husband four grown up children and two dogs, guess life will be busier for a while. Christmas will be a crowded affair, when the five sons come with families, love them all and good to see them all together . Hope all enjoy your Thanksgiving have a great Turkey day .x.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Gage's mom usually posts on facebook and she hasn't posted for a month, probably. Someone commented a couple weeks ago they thought her computer was in trouble but don't know. I've left her messages and no answer.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that man can come cook for me anytime - that is a good sounding meal. --- sam



AZ Sticks said:


> And if anyone can figure out the pattern TNS it will be someone on this site!!!!! Alan is making dinner tonight!!!! I had a couple of nice thick pork chops in the freezer and he has gotten them ready to fry up with some chili verde (green hot sauce) and we will serve them with corn tortillas, mexican rice and refried beans!!! Life is good- sending love to all of you- AZ


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it sounds like it was a really good move for you - and the weather is going to suit you also. --- sam



Designer1234 said:


> I am wondering if anyone knows how Gage's mom is? I haven't seen her post for sometime although as I was in and out I might have missed one.
> 
> Nice to hear all the news. I don't have much news. Glad to hear from Jinx (?) (I think that might be the wrong spelling. Can't for the life of me remember. Geriatric memory sometimes.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

nickerina - I'm trying to make up my mind whether I have seen your name here before and I am not sure - so I am going to welcome you to the knitting tea party and hope you will stop in again very soon and often - always fresh hot tea an an empty chair with your name on it - we'll definitely be looking for you.

I assume you were talking Columbus, ohio although there is a Columbus in Georgia I think - it's 50° here now at ten o'clock - didn't think it was that cold there. they can keep it. --- sam



nickerina said:


> My daughter said 2 freeways were closed in the Columbus area due to freezing rain. It was gorgeous here today1


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

which retreat is this? --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Maybe I'll sign up too. Better start knitting for myself instead of everyone else so I'll have something to wear. :lol:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

thewren said:


> what do you do on macleay island? --- sam


15 hours a week in a crystal & spirituality shop retail. Have made a few sun catchers for the shop and the market.

It was hot but not so boring at the markets, watching peopke go past and making tiny crochet flower buttons for DM. Got to watch a good fight between a nest raiding bush rat, a crow abd a sparrow in a huge painted gum tree. Silly rat persisted for a good 20 minutes before losing the fight and getting tossed out the tree,


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sounds like you had a great day, looking forward to your pictures.was there no snow there? 


Cashmeregma said:


> My time with my dear friend today was so wonderful. We ate at a restaurant called the Moosewood Restaurant and the food was so delicious. We both had a lemon ginger tea. For our meal she had cod cakes that came with cole slaw, lemon aioli sauce and something else. We also both got a salad. I had lemon tahini dressing and she had a miso ginger dressing and the miso ginger was the winner. We both had a cup of Thai carrot soup. I had a white bean stew that came with a dark bread covered with the most delicious slice of soft brie on it. Although my birthday isn't yet, she made this my birthday lunch and the waiter heard her say something so I got a free desert. I don't eat desert, but didn't want to hurt her and figured this was an exception, so I ordered the creme brûlée and shared it with her. On the way back we stopped at Taughanauk Falls and drove to the upper outlook and saw the waterfall. It was amazing and partially frozen. I will post photos tomorrow. Pretty tired now but trying to stay awake as it is pretty early to fall asleep.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh, this sounds like a wonderful day!! So glad that the rain wasn't freezing...but still tough to drive in..glad you're tucked in safe and warm. Hope everyone who had to be out in these bad weather situations made out okay.



Cashmeregma said:


> My time with my dear friend today was so wonderful. We ate at a restaurant called the Moosewood Restaurant and the food was so delicious. We both had a lemon ginger tea. For our meal she had cod cakes that came with cole slaw, lemon aioli sauce and something else. We also both got a salad. I had lemon tahini dressing and she had a miso ginger dressing and the miso ginger was the winner. We both had a cup of Thai carrot soup. I had a white bean stew that came with a dark bread covered with the most delicious slice of soft brie on it. Although my birthday isn't yet, she made this my birthday lunch and the waiter heard her say something so I got a free desert. I don't eat desert, but didn't want to hurt her and figured this was an exception, so I ordered the creme brûlée and shared it with her. On the way back we stopped at Taughanauk Falls and drove to the upper outlook and saw the waterfall. It was amazing and partially frozen. I will post photos tomorrow. Pretty tired now but trying to stay awake as it is pretty early to fall asleep.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> which retreat is this? --- sam


Sam, it's another one of the activities mentioned in the KnittersReview article. There is an annual retreat in NY and Daralene is familiar with the location. It was held in October this year and slotted for sometime in July next year. I'm hoping that it's another opportunity for our TP members to meet up.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

AZ, sounds like you live in an almost perfect climate. It has been snowing steady here all day, about 6 inches & a snowfall warning in effect for that much more. With the wind chill it is -18C/0F. Definitely not flipflop weather here anymore. I'm so glad Alan s well enough to cook supper, is he also allowed to eat regular meals now?

Shirley, I'm so glad you are liking your new location & that you are feeling better.

Betty great to hear from you, sorry you have been having computer troubles & things aren't going well for your daughters. I thin once you get into your ricochet scarf you will be amazed how quickly it knits p, such an easy pattern to memorize.
Candytuft welcome to the group. It sounds like you will have a very busy household for the next little while.

Supper went very wcel tonight, always great to have a visit with family even if it is alot of work. Because of the nasty weather I only had 10 rather than 15 so lots of leftovers, I sent a care package home with DS #1 so they won't have to cook tomorrow. Everyone raved about the Parmesan garlic monkey bread.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Beautiful Christmas cactus!!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks for all of the cheers for Alan feeling better. And yes, he not only cooked dinner he ate it too. He has been adding foods to his list of things he can eat and has really enjoyed the change. Next thing you know he'll be grocery shopping again! Everyone stay warm and safe. Luv-AZ


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Thanks for all of the cheers for Alan feeling better. And yes, he not only cooked dinner he ate it too. He has been adding foods to his list of things he can eat and has really enjoyed the change. Next thing you know he'll be grocery shopping again! Everyone stay warm and safe. Luv-AZ


That sounds so good! He really is on the mend! I am starting to reach the time of year where I am trying to keep cool! We had a really hot day today, but rain again tomorrow.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> AZ, sounds like you live in an almost perfect climate. It has been snowing steady here all day, about 6 inches & a snowfall warning in effect for that much more. With the wind chill it is -18C/0F. Definitely not flipflop weather here anymore. I'm so glad Alan s well enough to cook supper, is he also allowed to eat regular meals now?
> 
> Shirley, I'm so glad you are liking your new location & that you are feeling better.
> 
> ...


Much prefer a savoury monkey bread! I don't envy you your winters! That Christmas 'cactus' is spectacular.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I've just gotten back from a trip to S. Ohio that lasted longer than originally planned. Gotta face Winter sometime! I'm only just started on this week's tea party and I haven't read much of last week's. I don't have phone or internet where I stay and the cell phone is spotty. I can go to the library but I have to remember to bring my Kitting Paradise info with me or I can't get to it. 
I've been knitting the sample that I started at Aran's workshop and tried to figure out a different cable and just had to try things. I came up with something that looks like a knot. I already had done some regular cables but decided to be adventurous so Iguess I'll have to keep working on it. I plan to do several samples with different stitches on them. They are quick and I can see something finished and they make great coasters for my coffee.
Tomorrow I'll keep reading and catch up.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

blooming right on time - beautiful cactus. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> AZ, sounds like you live in an almost perfect climate. It has been snowing steady here all day, about 6 inches & a snowfall warning in effect for that much more. With the wind chill it is -18C/0F. Definitely not flipflop weather here anymore. I'm so glad Alan s well enough to cook supper, is he also allowed to eat regular meals now?
> 
> Shirley, I'm so glad you are liking your new location & that you are feeling better.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

maybe I should go to bed early for a change. --- sam


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Betty - joining you in that happy dance for Alan and Sandi!!


Me too! Hope you can both get along with enjoying life. And thanks for your account of the seasons in Kingsman. High desert is a really special environment for us Brits - nothing like it here!!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Guess we are dancing together.  Sounds like a group dance as rookie is joining in too. Probably others too. :thumbup:


We certainly are!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> AZ, sounds like you live in an almost perfect climate. It has been snowing steady here all day, about 6 inches & a snowfall warning in effect for that much more. With the wind chill it is -18C/0F. Definitely not flipflop weather here anymore. I'm so glad Alan s well enough to cook supper, is he also allowed to eat regular meals now?
> 
> Shirley, I'm so glad you are liking your new location & that you are feeling better.
> 
> ...


Beautiful Christmas cactus. I have two small ones that I bought last year. They have the grand sum of two flowers each! Hopefully they will grow into something a bit more spectacular in a few years time!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I know the centre panel, Lin, as Cat's Paw - a traditional Shetland Design. (correction: it is closer to the design that my book calls Eyelid- this is in The Art of SHETLAND LACE by Sarah Don.)
> 
> The outer panel as Old Shale


That is the conclusion I had come, too. It does look like a shetland shawl. Great minds think alike :thumbup: :thumbup: I am going to have a go at the border over coffee this morning!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Betty - joining you in that happy dance for Alan and Sandi!!


And now it's a threesome!
Edit.....from the other posts that got in before mine, I think we could well have ourselves an eightsome reel!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is the conclusion I had come, too. It does look like a shetland shawl. Great minds think alike :thumbup: :thumbup: I am going to have a go at the border over coffee this morning!


 :thumbup: The only suggestion I have had is that the edging looks like a variation of ladder stitch- but I have not gone looking for that one, very far- it is quite unlike the ladder stitch in the Sarah Don book!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Am finally starting this weeks TP. Thanks Sam for another week... Heaps of recipes there. I for one dont mind the hot foods even though we are having warm weather.  

I am interested about the truant letter from school.... so what happens when they dont go to school enough over there? How does this work? We dont have truant officers here any more, and I really dont think they were ever enforced anyway that I know of. We sure need more strict rules of somekind here though. 

Funny kitties.  

Do we know whats happening with Dreamweaver, Gages Mom......?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Just a quick hello to say we are good.now in the north island with David. All well. Finished last week but not even looked at this week yet. See you all some time soon-and Julie in person in around a week


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Betty - joining you in that happy dance for Alan and Sandi!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Me too


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> AZ, sounds like you live in an almost perfect climate. It has been snowing steady here all day, about 6 inches & a snowfall warning in effect for that much more. With the wind chill it is -18C/0F. Definitely not flipflop weather here anymore. I'm so glad Alan s well enough to cook supper, is he also allowed to eat regular meals now?
> 
> Shirley, I'm so glad you are liking your new location & that you are feeling better.
> 
> ...


Lovely flowers..... I have quite a lot... love them


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> And now it's a threesome!
> Edit.....from the other posts that got in before mine, I think we could well have ourselves an eightsome reel!


Allemande left, do sa do, swing your partner and promenade! In case that doesn't translate, here's a website. I think Sam should be our caller.

http://acme-corp.com/teamGuest/R/2_426/sd101/Square%20Dancing%20101.htm


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm going to look for some Christmas Cactus plants - I need something flowering around here to boost the mood away from the cold and gloomy weather.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> maybe I should go to bed early for a change. --- sam


Too late for that Sam. 2:25 AM is more like my wake up time. Actually I went to bed late last night 11 PM so I slept in until 7 AM. I made a crockpot breakfast casserole last night to test out the recipe before making it for DS#1's potluck at work on black Friday. I think he will like it and approve of me making it for his coworkers.

Crockpot Breakfast Casserole

Ingredients:

1 dozen eggs
1 cup milk
1 package (32 oz) of frozen hash brown potatoes
1 lb of bacon-cooked, drained and cut into pieces (I cut before cooking)
1 lb of sausage, browned and drained
1/2 cup green onions-diced
1 green pepper-diced
3/4 pound cheddar cheese-shredded
1/4 tsp dry mustard
salt and pepper to taste

Directions:

1. Layer potatoes, bacon, onions, green pepper and cheese in the Crockpot in two or three layers.

2. Beat the eggs, milk, mustard, salt and pepper together.

3. Pour over the whole mixture.

4. Cook with slow cooker on low for ten to twelve hours or until eggs are set and thoroughly cooked. (Mine was definitely done with 11 hours.)


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I am wondering if anyone knows how Gage's mom is? I haven't seen her post for sometime although as I was in and out I might have missed one.
> 
> Nice to hear all the news. I don't have much news. Glad to hear from Jinx (?) (I think that might be the wrong spelling. Can't for the life of me remember. Geriatric memory sometimes.
> 
> ...


Shirley, your spelling of Jinx is correct. This isn't the Jynx from TX who was on quite often for a long time. She was at the KAP but hasn't posted on the Tea Party for months.
This Jinx lives in WI if I remember correctly.
It sounds like you have some great neighbors and living within walking distance of interesting places makes life easier.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> AZ, sounds like you live in an almost perfect climate. It has been snowing steady here all day, about 6 inches & a snowfall warning in effect for that much more. With the wind chill it is -18C/0F. Definitely not flipflop weather here anymore. I'm so glad Alan s well enough to cook supper, is he also allowed to eat regular meals now?
> 
> Shirley, I'm so glad you are liking your new location & that you are feeling better.
> 
> ...


The Christmas cacti are beautiful!!
Stay safe and warm.
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Supper went very wcel tonight, always great to have a visit with family even if it is alot of work. Because of the nasty weather I only had 10 rather than 15 so lots of leftovers, I sent a care package home with DS #1 so they won't have to cook tomorrow. Everyone raved about the Parmesan garlic monkey bread.


Sounds like you had a lovely time with family. Your cacti are very pretty. Mine is just starting to bloom.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

*TNS' shawl* I have had such fun researching this!

Here are the patterns I think they are:

The first one is cat's paw insert.

The second one is Alpine edging although she has only used the repeats I have shown. Those particular rows come in many other edgings in Shetland lace.
I think it is interesting that combined with the feather and fan(old shale) none of the patterns are difficult and would be quickly memorised. I am thinking I might do a small sample to see if I can reproduce the shape. I think I can see how it was done but it needs some more exploration. 
I have bougt the books as I knitted a christening shawl many years ago that was lent out and never came back :thumbdown:
That was Jamiesons' wool and a printed Shetland pattern. I would love to do another but I am much older and wiser now!! The fear factor steps in!!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> *TNS' shawl* I have had such fun researching this!
> 
> Here are the patterns I think they are:
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for looking these up. When I downsized I gifted many of my knitting books-- occasionally wish I had kept some but no room.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> which retreat is this? --- sam


Rookie gave a link. I'll see if I can find it. Then when I went to the link I clicked on the right side as I couldn't see the story right away and it told about the ladies from this group all meeting at a hotel in Canandaigua, one of the Fingerlakes in Upstate NY.

Ok, found the link that Rookie gave. 
http://www.knittersreview.com/upcoming_events.asp


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Norma, I would love it if you could teach a class on knitting that shawl....or any shawl for that matter.
Sandi, so happy for you and Alan. We have a lot of the same weather, but Sierras keep our climate too dry for summer monsoons.
Betty, hugs. I think we have all been there at one time or another. 
Pacer, copied casserole ti my notepad. Sounds yummy.
Daralene, sounds as if you had a wonderful day too. Glad you got home safe.
I too miss Jynx and Gagesmom. Jynx is on Facebook. At one time it was suggested we give at least one member our phone number so we could be in touch when computer down or problems occur. I will pm mine today.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

ditto


RookieRetiree said:


> Betty - joining you in that happy dance for Alan and Sandi!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And a nice welcome it was. Mix ups happen such as folks keep commenting to Jinx who is WISCONSIN Jinx not the TEXAS JYNX. Good to hear from you jinx and if anyone hears from jynx in TX hope all is well for you also.


tami_ohio said:


> Ah well..... I welcomed her anyway! :lol: she is new to me......!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Here is a photo I took after our lunch yesterday at Taughannauck Falls near Ithaca. I had never seen it in winter and never from the upper overlook, so this was wonderful. The lower pathway is wonderful. You take a lovely hike with lots of flowers and greenery and if the water is low you can even walk the smooth rock riverbed. My friend doesn't like her photo posted and I respect that.

Here is a link. The falls flows into Cayuga Lake.
http://nysparks.com/parks/62/details.aspx


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Now, perhaps some lower falls views taken a few summers ago:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> *TNS' shawl* I have had such fun researching this!
> 
> Here are the patterns I think they are:
> 
> ...


There seems to be some variation in naming! the Cat's Paw in my book is a little different, with a k and a p row between each 'paw' . It is sad when one has lent something in good faith, never to see it again!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Now, perhaps some lower falls views taken a few summers ago:


What a beautiful place-- no wonder you like going there.TY for posting the pix.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Now, perhaps some lower falls views taken a few summers ago:


Fine photos, Daralene! (as always)


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

U


Normaedern said:


> *TNS' shawl* I have had such fun researching this!
> 
> Here are the patterns I think they are:
> 
> ...


I think you and Lurker and others have managed to identify the patterns, despite the variety of names and variations used. I think we need a new abbreviation to be introduced - Advanced Knitting Analyst (aka)? Thanks everyone who has got involved in my shawl mystery. Perhaps I need to ask at the Charity shop in case they know who donated it. Lots of things just get left on their donation table so it's unlikely. 
Daralene, those photos are so impressive. Love the ice and waterfall, and three pretty sisters


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TNS said:


> U
> I think you and Lurker and others have managed to identify the patterns, despite the variety of names and variations used. I think we need a new abbreviation to be introduced - Advanced Knitting Analyst (aka)? Thanks everyone who has got involved in my shawl mystery. Perhaps I need to ask at the Charity shop in case they know who donated it. Lots of things just get left on their donation table so it's unlikely.
> Daralene, those photos are so impressive. Love the ice and waterfall, and three pretty sisters


I love the waterfall, too. It looks magical! I did enjoy my research. DH says we are the the No.1 Lace detective Agency!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> There seems to be some variation in naming! the Cat's Paw in my book is a little different, with a k and a p row between each 'paw' . It is sad when one has lent something in good faith, never to see it again!


In the Sharon Miller book the stitch is closer to "Field of Flowers"
but that has them alternating and not stacked. Sharon Millar is the guru of Shetland Lace.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, love the waterfall and pics of you and your sisters.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> In the Sharon Miller book the stitch is closer to "Field of Flowers"
> but that has them alternating and not stacked. Sharon Millar is the guru of Shetland Lace.


It would be lovely to have access to enough funds to own such- I think it took six months to get it in the library system- I know I waited ages. My book was first published in 1981 so is getting to be ancient. It was the best in it's time.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Now, perhaps some lower falls views taken a few summers ago:


A beautiful place in all kinds of weather. You and your sisters are lovely!
Junek


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Here is a photo I took after our lunch yesterday at Taughannauck Falls near Ithaca. I had never seen it in winter and never from the upper overlook, so this was wonderful. The lower pathway is wonderful. You take a lovely hike with lots of flowers and greenery and if the water is low you can even walk the smooth rock riverbed. My friend doesn't like her photo posted and I respect that.
> 
> Here is a link. The falls flows into Cayuga Lake.
> http://nysparks.com/parks/62/details.aspx


Beautiful!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> What a beautiful place-- no wonder you like going there.TY for posting the pix.


Thank you. Somehow it is even more fun when I get to share with all of you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Fine photos, Daralene! (as always)


Thank you Julie. It was very cold in the top photos, but not terrible. Could have been much worse. Just can't believe winter is here even if it isn't official yet.

On my way home there as a horrible accident at my exit on the thruway. A young 19 yr. old crossed the median of the thruway into 2 oncoming semi trucks. There was nothing left at all of his car but shreds. Can't believe anyone came out of that car alive, but he is in the hospital fighting for his life. They had signs up warning to take an alternate route off the thruway, so I knew it was bad. I didn't see the accident , but saw it online:http://www.13wham.com/news/features/top-stories/stories/driver-hospitalized-thruway-crash-17908.shtml

If you watch this I think you will be as amazed as I am that he is still alive.

I think after a nap I will do some knitting. Need some knitting therapy and I'm sure a few prayers for this young man and his family. It was only late afternoon, so not a time most people would be falling asleep while driving. Just awful.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

TNS said:


> U
> I think you and Lurker and others have managed to identify the patterns, despite the variety of names and variations used. I think we need a new abbreviation to be introduced - Advanced Knitting Analyst (aka)? Thanks everyone who has got involved in my shawl mystery. Perhaps I need to ask at the Charity shop in case they know who donated it. Lots of things just get left on their donation table so it's unlikely.
> Daralene, those photos are so impressive. Love the ice and waterfall, and three pretty sisters


Thanks TNS. I love that we share the areas that we live in. I somehow missed the puffins this year but had planned to watch them. I know they took a terrible hit with that hurricane last year. Hopefully this next year I will have it more together and see them hatch their babies.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I love the waterfall, too. It looks magical! I did enjoy my research. DH says we are the the No.1 Lace detective Agency!


Thanks Norma.

I'm quite impressed with the knowledge on KP and KTP. It is fun having a lace pattern mystery and seeing you lace masters solve it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Well done to each of you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, love the waterfall and pics of you and your sisters.


Thanks Sassafras. I know you love hiking and the area is beautiful for hiking along the river bed and river bank.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It would be lovely to have access to enough funds to own such- I think it took six months to get it in the library system- I know I waited ages. My book was first published in 1981 so is getting to be ancient. It was the best in it's time.


I think having that book you have is a real treasure. Some of those books now go for hundreds of dollars as they are out of print. Oh my goodness, the Sharon Miller book is:Heirloom KnittingMay 18, 2002
by Sharon Miller
Paperback
$319.94used & new(22 offers)
And that is for the Paperback!!!! I was looking thinking I might get one. LOL


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> A beautiful place in all kinds of weather. You and your sisters are lovely!
> Junek


Thanks June. It reminds me a little of Hawaii, of course without the tropical flowers, but nice little woodland flowers, and Hawaii would never have its falls frozen on the sides, but still the very tall long waterfall. This part of the States has so many waterfalls, which means a lot of hills. The Fingerlakes did remind some people of Switzerland when they settled here, although we don't have the rock mountains with soaring elevation, we did have all the hills with beautiful blue lakes in the valleys between. Perfect for growing wine as Grandma Paula and I know.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Beautiful!


So glad you like it Tami. Who knew New York had places like this. I thought when I moved here from Ohio, it would be fun to go to Broadway. Little did I know I am only 1 hour closer than before. Lots of farming and great apples, cherries, cheese and wine.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I have never dealt with truant officers - so I have no idea. it threatens the parents with jail time and also says that they will come for the child if necessary. as to how much this is inforced I don't know. and - I really don't want to know so I hope Heidi and Ayden get their act together. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Am finally starting this weeks TP. Thanks Sam for another week... Heaps of recipes there. I for one dont mind the hot foods even though we are having warm weather.
> 
> I am interested about the truant letter from school.... so what happens when they dont go to school enough over there? How does this work? We dont have truant officers here any more, and I really dont think they were ever enforced anyway that I know of. We sure need more strict rules of somekind here though.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I love watching but it has always confused me - I end up where I am not supposed to be. two-step country western dancing was much easier. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Allemande left, do sa do, swing your partner and promenade! In case that doesn't translate, here's a website. I think Sam should be our caller.
> 
> http://acme-corp.com/teamGuest/R/2_426/sd101/Square%20Dancing%20101.htm


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this sounds really good mary - thanks for sharing - that would make a great sunday morning breakfast here. --- sam



pacer said:


> Crockpot Breakfast Casserole


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> a rainy 47 degrees here in northwest ohio - doesn't feel too bad outside. the family have all gone to lisa's - gary's youngest sister - for the moser family thanksgiving. their basement is almost one big family room with lots to do so the children will certainly be entertained. everyone brings food. they ordered the turkey - I mean - how hard is it to do a turkey - Heidi thought it might have been French fried which should be interesting. so here I sit with the animals asleep on my bed - I'm thinking something to eat is in order. may go over to Heidi's and fix me a bowl of oatmeal.
> 
> back later --- sam
> 
> oh yes - for those of you not feeling well today - yesterday - Bentley - Ayden and bailee were all throwing up - today they feel fine. so hopefully all of you will feel better this evening or tomorrow.


Hope you manage to keep from getting what they all had.  That said, I am sorry they were feeling lousy. That is no fun at all.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, I saw a post that mentioned truant officers and you had said Heidi and Ayden had better get their act together. What happened???? :shock: :shock:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely pictures daralene - quite a spectacular sight. I have an idea it is quite a hike down and up on those stairs. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Here is a photo I took after our lunch yesterday at Taughannauck Falls near Ithaca. I had never seen it in winter and never from the upper overlook, so this was wonderful. The lower pathway is wonderful. You take a lovely hike with lots of flowers and greenery and if the water is low you can even walk the smooth rock riverbed. My friend doesn't like her photo posted and I respect that.
> 
> Here is a link. The falls flows into Cayuga Lake.
> http://nysparks.com/parks/62/details.aspx


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great pictures daralene - I see three beautiful women - not two. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Now, perhaps some lower falls views taken a few summers ago:


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, love the waterfall and pics of you and your sisters.


Me too, Daralene, the photos are marvelous. I was at Cornell between my junior and senior years in high school for an international church convention. It is amazingly beautiful country. I've never been to the Moosewood restaurant, but I have two cookbooks from Molly Katsen (very tasty recipes.)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending him tons of healing energy. did they give a reason for him crossing the median? --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you Julie. It was very cold in the top photos, but not terrible. Could have been much worse. Just can't believe winter is here even if it isn't official yet.
> 
> On my way home there as a horrible accident at my exit on the thruway. A young 19 yr. old crossed the median of the thruway into 2 oncoming semi trucks. There was nothing left at all of his car but shreds. Can't believe anyone came out of that car alive, but he is in the hospital fighting for his life. They had signs up warning to take an alternate route off the thruway, so I knew it was bad. I didn't see the accident , but saw it online:http://www.13wham.com/news/features/top-stories/stories/driver-hospitalized-thruway-crash-17908.shtml
> 
> ...


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> A young 19 yr. old crossed the median of the thruway into 2 oncoming semi trucks. There was nothing left at all of his car but shreds. a few prayers for this young man and his family. It was only late afternoon, so not a time most people would be falling asleep while driving. Just awful.


I wonder if it could be that his tie-rod broke??? I had a friend in an accident like that (2 cars, not trucks) but at much slower speeds and that's what the other person's car did-- came right across into her far lane. Just don't ask me what a tie-rod is, not even sure it is spelled correctly, but that was what she was told.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I, too, get physically upset when I've been personally exposed to such a disaster---I heard of a road being closed for an accident; just didn't realize that it was so close to you. Prayers being sent up on this young man's behalf.

Loved seeing the waterfall and the photo of you and your sisters...all very lovely ladies.



Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you Julie. It was very cold in the top photos, but not terrible. Could have been much worse. Just can't believe winter is here even if it isn't official yet.
> 
> On my way home there as a horrible accident at my exit on the thruway. A young 19 yr. old crossed the median of the thruway into 2 oncoming semi trucks. There was nothing left at all of his car but shreds. Can't believe anyone came out of that car alive, but he is in the hospital fighting for his life. They had signs up warning to take an alternate route off the thruway, so I knew it was bad. I didn't see the accident , but saw it online:http://www.13wham.com/news/features/top-stories/stories/driver-hospitalized-thruway-crash-17908.shtml
> 
> ...


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> I think having that book you have is a real treasure. Some of those books now go for hundreds of dollars as they are out of print. Oh my goodness, the Sharon Miller book is:Heirloom KnittingMay 18, 2002
> by Sharon Miller
> Paperback
> $319.94used & new(22 offers)
> And that is for the Paperback!!!! I was looking thinking I might get one. LOL


Well, think getting THAT book is just off the table!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Ayden has been refusing to go to school - now don't get me wrong - I love my daughter unconditionally - she just needs to grow a pair where Ayden is concerned. she is too much of an enabler which doesn't help. instead of just picking him up and throwing him in the car she tries to reason with him. I dread watching him grow older - he is going to be a piece of work - and I am not going to like him very much.

none of the children have ever learned to respect anything or anyone which breaks my heart. it will not stand them in good stead as adults.

I might have tried this once with my father or mother - I would not have been brave enough to try it a second time. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Sam, I saw a post that mentioned truant officers and you had said Heidi and Ayden had better get their act together. What happened???? :shock: :shock:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Well, think getting THAT book is just off the table!


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Heirloom-Knitting-Book-Sharon-Miller-RARE-OOP-MUST-HAVE-/191418648768?pt=US_Nonfiction_Book&hash=item2c9170c8c0

Even on eBay, the price is out of my budget.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I love the waterfall, too. It looks magical! I did enjoy my research. DH says we are the the No.1 Lace detective Agency!


An excellent name! :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

TNS said:


> An excellent name! :thumbup:


Or, the Ace Lace Detective Agency!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Heres hoping all my precious friends are having a wonderful Sunday afternoon. Know some are on different time schedules but hoping you are doing the same.
I, myself, havent done much. The cold gets to my back, so we didnt get out on this damp rainy day, though Thanksgiving Dinner was at church today. I dont know what it is about the rods and the weather, but not fun.
NICKERINA, Welcome to our little family here. It is a soft place to fall if you need one. We love unconditionally and love sharing life and handwork, and recipes. Just join right in. It is addicting but wouldnt miss it for the world.
DARALENE, Lunch with your dear friend sounded delightful. Arent we lucky when God puts special people in our lives. Your pictures of the waterfalls were just beautiful and I dearly loved the one of you and your sisters. I did lk at the download of the wreck and am certainly lifting the young teen up in my prayers.
KANSAS-G-MA, I pray for your daughter in such treacherous weather. Pray for her safety and for keeping warm and healthy.
CANDYTUFT, I can certainly relate to you with your daughter and her family moving in. My daughter and her family lived with us for quite a while before finding their own home. Now it is on the market as they soon found (as we tried to tell them) they were moving into the wrong school district. Houses move slow here so who knows when it will sell. We all managed together though and shared in household chores and enjoyed each other. 
SHIRLEY, I am so thrilled you are surrounded by friendly neighbors. It is wonderful to be within walking distance of everything you need and to have new areas to explore. I know your cards are beautiful. I am lucky to have one a dear friend shared with me and it is in a special place. You will be teaching the Sr citizen group so many things and they will glean from your knowledge. And most of all, to have that little granddaughter be near is the best of blessings.
HEATHER, I missed the pics of your suncatchers but know they must be beautiful. I love them and the prayer catchers.
BONNIE, I glad you had a wonderful gathering. I just love getting mine around me and just listening to their banter. I will have 12 for Thanksgiving. My poor Angie will not be here but I will make sure she has some put aside. Your Christmas Cacti are just gorgeous. I dearly love them but have never had a green thumb. 
MARY, Your son will get rave reviews on this casserole Thank you for sharing the reipe.
Well, off to finish up the last two dishcloths and then all the weaving. Then I can do what I want to do. I got my watermelon yarn in I ordered for socks and am dying to work on Sis and I a pair and I have my ricochet scarf started. Think I will hunt a good murder mystery on the tube and curl up. I Love You All To The Moon And Back, Betty


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks TNS. I love that we share the areas that we live in. I somehow missed the puffins this year but had planned to watch them. I know they took a terrible hit with that hurricane last year. Hopefully this next year I will have it more together and see them hatch their babies.


The puffins were actually rather difficult to watch this year as the storms damaged much of the low lying areas and swamped out the rabbits burrows, so the grass didn't get grazed by the rabbits and puffin burrows were very difficult to see from the camera site. Because the puffins are very sensitive to disturbance, people are not allowed to go in to cut the grass, but the researchers at the wildlife trust reckon that we haven't lost as many as feared although they were 2 weeks later to lay eggs and less successful in rearing the young, presumably because the adults had been weakened by the storms and found it harder to catch food. They don't breed until 4-5 years old so it will be a few years before we know the full impact. Fingers crossed.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

55° today - rainy and really overcast - is the sun really out there - it has been a few days since we have seen it. it at least seems that long. the temperature is nice for a change and the snow is totally gone. actually - everything looks fairly green yet which is nice.

gary informs me that Friday's football game will be just as cold as last weeks - but it is an exciting time - tinora is just two games away from being state champions in their division. if they get to play the last game they will play in the huge horseshoe stadium of ohio state - the third largest football stadium in the us - the u of Michigan being the largest. that in itself will be exciting. I do hope they go all the way.

my goodness it is quiet her - I think everyone is gone - I know lexi is at work - not sure where everyone else is. --- sam


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

*Sam*, I have to agree with you regarding Heidi's allowing the child to make these decisions when he lacks the maturity to deal with the responsibility. Self-control won't grow where it isn't planted by the one responsible for the nurturing/teaching the child. It is a shame, for certain, and the boy will pay the price.

*Daralene*, the pictures of the falls are lovely but not nearly as lovely as the lady in the middle of the trio of sisters. . . . just sayin'.

*Norma*, your research into the lace shawl for Lin was quite interesting to learn. Thank you.

Quite dreary and gray here today also. Temps in the 50s but the wind is quite chilly.

Must attend to some things but hope to get back later.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I think having that book you have is a real treasure. Some of those books now go for hundreds of dollars as they are out of print. Oh my goodness, the Sharon Miller book is:Heirloom KnittingMay 18, 2002
> by Sharon Miller
> Paperback
> $319.94used & new(22 offers)
> And that is for the Paperback!!!! I was looking thinking I might get one. LOL


I knew it would not be cheap- but that is exportionate!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> The puffins were actually rather difficult to watch this year as the storms damaged much of the low lying areas and swamped out the rabbits burrows, so the grass didn't get grazed by the rabbits and puffin burrows were very difficult to see from the camera site. Because the puffins are very sensitive to disturbance, people are not allowed to go in to cut the grass, but the researchers at the wildlife trust reckon that we haven't lost as many as feared although they were 2 weeks later to lay eggs and less successful in rearing the young, presumably because the adults had been weakened by the storms and found it harder to catch food. They don't breed until 4-5 years old so it will be a few years before we know the full impact. Fingers crossed.


Indeed- here's hoping they do recover successfully!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Cold, gloomy, rainy day here. Had to make a run out to the north part of town because one of my students couldn't get ahold of her mom, who is now a friend of mine. She was fine, just couldn't figure out how to work the new phone they just gave her. Since I had used DD#1's on the Ohio trip, I could teach her a couple things but not enough. Tomorrow is Tech Day at the Sr Center and she will bring the phone in there for more help. I was glad to do it, repay some of the favors she has done for me over the years.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Well, think getting THAT book is just off the table!


I've just found Sharon Millers site 
http://www.heirloom-knitting.co.uk
Which has the same title for £30, but due to illness they aren't taking any orders at present. Not sure if this is an update of the original 2002 edition but does have about 300 pages


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> I wonder if it could be that his tie-rod broke??? I had a friend in an accident like that (2 cars, not trucks) but at much slower speeds and that's what the other person's car did-- came right across into her far lane. Just don't ask me what a tie-rod is, not even sure it is spelled correctly, but that was what she was told.


The tie-rod is the piece that holds the tires together so when you turn the stearing wheel both tires turn, if the tie rod comes off one wheel goes each way, I know because it happened to me when I was very young, driving an old grain truck. It would certainly be scary at highway speeds. I have probably not explained well but you get the idea.
I hope the poor young man survives without too much permanent damage. Amazing he survived at all.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I can imagine people of our generation would all have only tried it once. As our butts would have been too sore to forget & try it a second time



thewren said:


> Ayden has been refusing to go to school - now don't get me wrong - I love my daughter unconditionally - she just needs to grow a pair where Ayden is concerned. she is too much of an enabler which doesn't help. instead of just picking him up and throwing him in the car she tries to reason with him. I dread watching him grow older - he is going to be a piece of work - and I am not going to like him very much.
> 
> none of the children have ever learned to respect anything or anyone which breaks my heart. it will not stand them in good stead as adults.
> 
> I might have tried this once with my father or mother - I would not have been brave enough to try it a second time. --- sam


 :roll: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I can imagine people of our generation would all have only tried it once. As our butts would have been too sore to forget & try it a second time
> 
> :roll: :lol:


Sounds like a laissez faire style of up-bringing- certainly not setting clear boundaries.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Now, perhaps some lower falls views taken a few summers ago:


Lovely pictures Daralene. I love to see half frozen waterfalls. Thank you for posting them.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Daralene, the waterfall photos are lovely as are you & your sisters. What a beautiful place to visit.
I don't think I will be buying the Sharon Miller book, just a little too pricy for me.
Well must be off to put another quick coat of paint on the spots I fixed in the livingroom & then all the painting will be done for now except the hall but have to buy paint for that. Except for the hall & living room everything is an off white, the livings room & hall are a beigy tan. We are. Just fixing the LR for now as he will nstall a fireplace in spring, then we will paint it with oil based paint, the fix I'm doing is just with the latex the previous owner left but will do for now.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you Julie. It was very cold in the top photos, but not terrible. Could have been much worse. Just can't believe winter is here even if it isn't official yet.
> 
> On my way home there as a horrible accident at my exit on the thruway. A young 19 yr. old crossed the median of the thruway into 2 oncoming semi trucks. There was nothing left at all of his car but shreds. Can't believe anyone came out of that car alive, but he is in the hospital fighting for his life. They had signs up warning to take an alternate route off the thruway, so I knew it was bad. I didn't see the accident , but saw it online:http://www.13wham.com/news/features/top-stories/stories/driver-hospitalized-thruway-crash-17908.shtml
> 
> ...


Horrendous!! As you say it's a miracle anyone got out of that alive. Lots of healing thoughts going to him and his family.


----------



## Aran (Apr 11, 2011)

nittergma said:


> I've been knitting the sample that I started at Aran's workshop and tried to figure out a different cable and just had to try things. I came up with something that looks like a knot. I already had done some regular cables but decided to be adventurous so Iguess I'll have to keep working on it. I plan to do several samples with different stitches on them. They are quick and I can see something finished and they make great coasters for my coffee.
> Tomorrow I'll keep reading and catch up.


Glad to hear that you learned something worthwhile in my workshop & that you're still cabling. The great thing about cables is that you can do lots of different ones just by changing a few things.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> this sounds really good mary - thanks for sharing - that would make a great sunday morning breakfast here. --- sam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> I love watching but it has always confused me - I end up where I am not supposed to be. two-step country western dancing was much easier. --- sam


So maybe we won't have you as our caller after all! :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I don't think so - you would be so mixed up you would never find your original partner. --- sam



angelam said:


> So maybe we won't have you as our caller after all! :lol:


----------



## Aran (Apr 11, 2011)

I went to the memorial service for my two friends who were married to each other for 64 years but died 7 hours apart. It was a lovely Quaker memorial service & the chapel was full with people who knew & loved them. I debated about telling my Wendell story but I did because it felt right. For those of you who didn't read the story before, here it is.

I met Wendell & Marie on a Quaker retreat shortly after I realized that I was really a man. I debated about whether or not to tell them because Wendell was a bit of a curmudgeon, but Wendell pulled me aside in the dining hall and said, "Young man, have I ever told you about my best friend from college?" I said no. He went on to tell me that his best friend, Frank Robinson, came out to him in college in the 50's & that they were still good friends and that Frank wrote speeches for Harvey Milk. Frank is a writer & his most famous book is "The Towering Inferno." I told the group that I knew right then that Wendell & Marie loved & accepted me just as I was.

After I spoke, one of their children said that his parents were rebels who spoke out for others, rebels for equality, rebels for love. Wendell was a Veteran for Peace. 

It was wonderful hearing stories about these amazing people. Lunch was catered & very good, but I felt sorry for the vegetarians. The menu consisted of shrimp cocktail, chicken wings, barbecue ribs, cheese balls, salad (which apparently had bacon in it), green beans & bacon, roast beef, little sandwiches of tuna salad, ham salad, & something I couldn't identify, rolls, & 2 different kinds of pie: cherry & strawberry. The cherry pie was the best I'd ever had. It was full of real cherries that weren't drowning in syrup.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I do hope Heidi can get some resolution with Ayden and his attendance issues with school. Tough love might be necessary. I have been there and done that so I know it is not easy but it is necessary sometimes.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

TNS said:


> I've just found Sharon Millers site
> http://www.heirloom-knitting.co.uk
> Which has the same title for £30, but due to illness they aren't taking any orders at present. Not sure if this is an update of the original 2002 edition but does have about 300 pages


While it is whole lot more reasonable (about $50) it is still more than I am willing to pay. But I would take a class on making the shawl if someone figures it out.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> I don't think so - you would be so mixed up you would never find your original partner. --- sam


Would that be interesting!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I can imagine people of our generation would all have only tried it once. As our butts would have been too sore to forget & try it a second time
> 
> :roll: :lol:


How old is Ayden? I know how hard it is to watch and bite your tongue. I was too scared of my parents to ever have tried to go against their wishes...plus the school principal was also the parish Monsignor who would come to dinner at our house once a month or so. Whatever discipline we got at school we got double at home, and you'd never want to have done something to be the topic at the dinner with Monsignor Scholtes there!

I'm only familiar with the H.S. level since DH works there..and I have to commend the Deans for trying to get kids to recognize the need to be in school, but other than a visit to the office, I doubt there's much in the way of consequences for ditching school.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

pacer said:


> I do hope Heidi can get some resolution with Ayden and his attendance issues with school. Tough love might be necessary. I have been there and done that so I know it is not easy but it is necessary sometimes.


Might want to find out what is going on at school. Maybe he is being picked on or something like that. Hope Heidi dos not just let it go on, bad habit to make.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> I don't think so - you would be so mixed up you would never find your original partner. --- sam


It could get very humorous and lots of fun!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> While it is whole lot more reasonable (about $50) it is still more than I am willing to pay. But I would take a class on making the shawl if someone figures it out.


Me, too!!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Aran said:


> I went to the memorial service for my two friends who were married to each other for 64 years but died 7 hours apart. It was a lovely Quaker memorial service & the chapel was full with people who knew & loved them. I debated about telling my Wendell story but I did because it felt right. For those of you who didn't read the story before, here it is.
> 
> I met Wendell & Marie on a Quaker retreat shortly after I realized that I was really a man. I debated about whether or not to tell them because Wendell was a bit of a curmudgeon, but Wendell pulled me aside in the dining hall and said, "Young man, have I ever told you about my best friend from college?" I said no. He went on to tell me that his best friend, Frank Robinson, came out to him in college in the 50's & that they were still good friends and that Frank wrote speeches for Harvey Milk. Frank is a writer & his most famous book is "The Towering Inferno." I told the group that I knew right then that Wendell & Marie loved & accepted me just as I was.
> 
> ...


It sounds like a wonderful remembrance of a very lovely, Christian couple. It's a shame there aren't more people like them!
Junek


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Aran...It may be difficult for others to have lost such wonderful family or friends at the same time but they are together as they wanted it to be. It is amazing that they went so close together in time though. So glad you had a rewarding time in knowing these people.

Cashmeregma...Loved the waterfalls. So sorry to hear of such a horrific accident with such a young life.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

jknappva said:


> It sounds like a wonderful remembrance of a very lovely, Christian couple. It's a shame there aren't more people like them!
> Junek


Aran, I would echo June's thoughts.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Fine photos, Daralene! (as always)


Daralene, thanks for reminding me that I need to gather up a bunch of the grand kids next spring, and hike up Taughannock gorge. I'm only about 25mi. away. It is such a beautiful place - higher than Niagara Falls, but of course much less water. It is only 1 of several waterfalls in the Ithaca area; almost all are inside State parks. Then, there is Watkins Glen which is about an hour away - it is a series of waterfalls and streams - beautiful, but a tough hike whether you go up from the bottom or down from the top. But well worth the trip in either direction.

Well, the girls and I survived the wine tour and I even managed NOT to spend all the money I took with me! We are planning another trip in the spring - maybe for one of the special events.

Our church had its annual Community Thanksgiving dinner today - left home this morning at 8:30 and got home at 3:30 - sat down, and fell asleep with the laptop on my lap - didn't even get it turned on!! I think I need to not schedule 2 big events on the same weekend!! Oh, well, both were a lot of fun, but I think I'll take it easy tomorrow, then I'll start doing my share of cooking for our family Thanksgiving.

Love and hugs, Paula


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Hello just popping in quick to mark my spot. Have had a busy week, Seth came over yesterday and spent the night. He was very excited to see me. After playing catch up he discovered his new egg cup that I got him while in England. He loved it. Then promptly found his posts from a friend and enjoyed Peppa Pig, Shaun the Sheep and Morph. 
here is a different type of photo from my trip. Amy was nice enough to take the second photo left to right: June, Joesaphine, myself and Angela. A most wonderful day, I will be returning to I Knit London next time I am in town. :-D


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> lovely pictures daralene - quite a spectacular sight. I have an idea it is quite a hike down and up on those stairs. --- sam


Yes, and sadly, I will never know now, but there was the day when I could have done it. Thank goodness you can hike to it from below.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> lovely pictures daralene - quite a spectacular sight. I have an idea it is quite a hike down and up on those stairs. --- sam


Oops. Now how did I do that.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Hello just popping in quick to mark my spot. Have had a busy week, Seth came over yesterday and spent the night. He was very excited to see me. After playing catch up he discovered his new egg cup that I got him while in England. He loved it. Then promptly found his posts from a friend and enjoyed Peppa Pig, Shaun the Sheep and Morph.
> here is a different type of photo from my trip. Amy was nice enough to take the second photo left to right: June, Joesaphine, myself and Angela. A most wonderful day, I will be returning to I Knit London next time I am in town. :-D


So great to see Seth again and what a fun day with him and with your friends in London. The pictures take you right back there I'm sure.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Grandmapaula said:


> Daralene, thanks for reminding me that I need to gather up a bunch of the grand kids next spring, and hike up Taughannock gorge. I'm only about 25mi. away. It is such a beautiful place - higher than Niagara Falls, but of course much less water. It is only 1 of several waterfalls in the Ithaca area; almost all are inside State parks. Then, there is Watkins Glen which is about an hour away - it is a series of waterfalls and streams - beautiful, but a tough hike whether you go up from the bottom or down from the top. But well worth the trip in either direction.
> 
> Well, the girls and I survived the wine tour and I even managed NOT to spend all the money I took with me! We are planning another trip in the spring - maybe for one of the special events.
> 
> ...


Yes, it sure is beautiful. I am in awe of Watkins Glen and will probably never be able to do that but never say never.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> So great to see Seth again and what a fun day with him and with your friends in London. The pictures take you right back there I'm sure.


Hello it was great to see Seth, he was to have come over the day to hit. He was very sad we didn't get to make breakfast. When ever I go to England we make breakfast together within a few days. He was glad to be here and get to speak to our friend and get his little shows. He can find them on his own but it is more special coming from friend. Yes the pictures take me back, I can almost smell the wonderful smells coming from Camden Market.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Some cute snowflakes I'd like to make some where I used to have the patterns.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

angelam said:


> Lovely pictures Daralene. I love to see half frozen waterfalls. Thank you for posting them.


So glad you like them. Fun to share this special area of NY State. Shows that NY isn't all Broadway and you know more than I did when I moved here. :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Daralene, the waterfall photos are lovely as are you & your sisters. What a beautiful place to visit.
> I don't think I will be buying the Sharon Miller book, just a little too pricy for me.
> Well must be off to put another quick coat of paint on the spots I fixed in the livingroom & then all the painting will be done for now except the hall but have to buy paint for that. Except for the hall & living room everything is an off white, the livings room & hall are a beigy tan. We are. Just fixing the LR for now as he will nstall a fireplace in spring, then we will paint it with oil based paint, the fix I'm doing is just with the latex the previous owner left but will do for now.


Glad you liked them.

My but you are working so hard on the house and I know it will be all worth it when you are done. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

angelam said:


> Horrendous!! As you say it's a miracle anyone got out of that alive. Lots of healing thoughts going to him and his family.


That is so nice to know. I just can't even imagine what they are going through right now and the drivers of the tractor trailers either.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

angelam said:


> Horrendous!! As you say it's a miracle anyone got out of that alive. Lots of healing thoughts going to him and his family.


Oh no, I did it again. :-o I know what I did this time and it was a finger stutter. Hit the send button twice and as soon as I did it I knew.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Aran, Sounds like such a lovely memorial for your special friends. I know so many of you will miss them so much but I also imagine you will never forget them. What an inspirational pair. DH and I still think of a sweet old couple we remember holding hands in church and when they walked and now we laugh as we are probably older than they were at that time. They still inspire us though long gone.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> I wonder if it could be that his tie-rod broke??? I had a friend in an accident like that (2 cars, not trucks) but at much slower speeds and that's what the other person's car did-- came right across into her far lane. Just don't ask me what a tie-rod is, not even sure it is spelled correctly, but that was what she was told.


I hope there is enough left of his car that they can figure it out. If it is a problem with the car, of which there are many today, I hope they recall those still out on the road. One of my friends in Ohio had a car that wouldn't stop. She said it was a horrible experience and she couldn't turn it off and it kept accelerating. She had a student following her and she knew she was putting him in danger too. Scary the things these cars and appliances do on their own.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks Rookie, glad you enjoyed the photos.

Yes, the accident was near the exit I take to get home.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm only on page 7...first time I've turned the computer on all weekend, so you'd think I got something else done, but not really. :roll: I've been wanting to practice cabling, and I understand the principles of it, but I either have too many fingers or need more...I'll get it. I just have to stop for a bit and maybe read through more patterns. I also think I need a different yarn (something smoother than what I was practicing with), and of course I need to get some gifts done...just not feeling my mojo right now.

We went to a birthday party today for a little boy turning 3. He was quite thrilled with his presents and I only ate a mini cupcake, so I was good.  Then we went to lunch and walked around Old Town a little, but it was so windy and cold we didn't stay out long.

After we got home I tried working on the hat I wanted to cable but didn't like the way it was turning out, so I frogged it and got a different yarn out of the stash. We'll see what happens with the next try.

Made brupper (breakfast for supper), eggs, turkey bacon, and fried potatoes. It warms a body up!

Not much else going on--will be working tomorrow and Tuesday and then Wednesday DD and I will clean. Thursday, of course, I'll be cooking and eating all day. LOL

Hope all are well or mending--hugs & blessings.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> Ayden has been refusing to go to school - now don't get me wrong - I love my daughter unconditionally - she just needs to grow a pair where Ayden is concerned. she is too much of an enabler which doesn't help. instead of just picking him up and throwing him in the car she tries to reason with him. I dread watching him grow older - he is going to be a piece of work - and I am not going to like him very much.
> 
> none of the children have ever learned to respect anything or anyone which breaks my heart. it will not stand them in good stead as adults.
> 
> I might have tried this once with my father or mother - I would not have been brave enough to try it a second time. --- sam


My friend who is teaching problem students ( We are talking gang members from NYC and other cities.) says what helps them is boundaries and certain things just aren't done and her students already know that and respect that. She uses love but with a very strict tone when she needs to. They know not to cross her. She very seldom has to correct them now. She said one student said to the other, (names made up) Paul, do you see the look on Ms. Cutler's face. You know what that means don't you! She also told me she has a red cup for STOP. When she reaches for that cup they know their behavior must stop. She said the cup has yet to reach the desk. She is very clear about her requirements and there are consequences. This is something missing in their lives that they feel more secure with. I can't imagine a boss sitting down and trying to talk kindly with someone about coming into work. One thing I would ask though, is there something going on at school, like bullying? There might be a reason behind this.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Here is a photo I took after our lunch yesterday at Taughannauck Falls near Ithaca. I had never seen it in winter and never from the upper overlook, so this was wonderful. The lower pathway is wonderful. You take a lovely hike with lots of flowers and greenery and if the water is low you can even walk the smooth rock riverbed. My friend doesn't like her photo posted and I respect that.
> 
> Here is a link. The falls flows into Cayuga Lake.
> http://nysparks.com/parks/62/details.aspx


Stunning photo's.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Good evening all. Found the new tea party and will be reading backwards so I will have to see what has all happened and how all are doing.
I am the lake tonight alone until wed night when DH comes with our friends for thanksgiving, the family will all arrive that day. So the house is clean and all arranged. Pictures hung and the things that are left to do will have to wait until the new year. Consolidating two homes into one, and waiting over a year for DH to find a job to have until he is ready to retire, has made the job take longer than expected. But I have vented over the last couple of years here , so enough of that and now to just be thankful and live and take one day at a time. Having the week of from work is really special for me. My feet feel so much better, so maybe the shots and exercises, supports and not the constant pounding on the hard floor at work is helping. 
Even sat and knitted tonight for a couple of hours and that was so fun. Tomorrow will run errands and maybe bake some cookies. 
Our weather did warm up for the weekend. 42 for a high yesterday and about 40 today but it is going to cool way down again but at least they cancelled the blizzard they had been talking about for tomorrow. And still no snow so that is great. Shortens our winter for sure and we know it will come. The lake is still froze over but the neighbors channel is open. They are warning th rice fisherman to stay off the lakes but some don't heed the warnings. So back to reading backwards. Hope all are well.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pacer, thank you. Glad you enjoyed the waterfalls.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> is there a reason we haven't heard from jynx? --- sam


How is Jinx? Hope she is feeling ok.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bulldog, How sweet that you enjoyed the photos and especially the one of me with my sisters. I don't get to see them very often as they are 5 - 5 1/2 hrs. away but I do love them so. Yes, it truly is a treasure to have good friends and this dear friend is someone so special and inspirational.
If anyone is familiar with Torrey Hayden, my friend is like her and able to reach students that others can't get through to. She just got a review and the principal asked her how she does her magic with these students and wanted to know exactly how she does it and could she teach other teachers.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

TNS said:


> The puffins were actually rather difficult to watch this year as the storms damaged much of the low lying areas and swamped out the rabbits burrows, so the grass didn't get grazed by the rabbits and puffin burrows were very difficult to see from the camera site. Because the puffins are very sensitive to disturbance, people are not allowed to go in to cut the grass, but the researchers at the wildlife trust reckon that we haven't lost as many as feared although they were 2 weeks later to lay eggs and less successful in rearing the young, presumably because the adults had been weakened by the storms and found it harder to catch food. They don't breed until 4-5 years old so it will be a few years before we know the full impact. Fingers crossed.


I do so hope they will recover with time and that we won't have another storm like that next year. Does seem they are more frequent but maybe that's just me more aware of them now.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Strawberry4you, I am so sorry you lost your little doxie. I still miss mine, too...hugs.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> I hope there is enough left of his car that they can figure it out. If it is a problem with the car, of which there are many today, I hope they recall those still out on the road. One of my friends in Ohio had a car that wouldn't stop. She said it was a horrible experience and she couldn't turn it off and it kept accelerating. She had a student following her and she knew she was putting him in danger too. Scary the things these cars and appliances do on their own.


Same thing happened to my sister years ago. She was ok but I still remember hearing about it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks Ohio Joy, how sweet of you. :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

TNS said:


> I've just found Sharon Millers site
> http://www.heirloom-knitting.co.uk
> Which has the same title for £30, but due to illness they aren't taking any orders at present. Not sure if this is an update of the original 2002 edition but does have about 300 pages


Oh dear, I hope the illness isn't too serious. That would be well worth getting at that price when they are taking orders again.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Spider said:


> Same thing happened to my sister years ago. She was ok but I still remember hearing about it.


How awful. Seems they know of these problems but often don't recall the cars until too many lives have been lost. So glad your sister was ok.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm only on page 7...first time I've turned the computer on all weekend, so you'd think I got something else done, but not really. :roll: I've been wanting to practice cabling, and I understand the principles of it, but I either have too many fingers or need more...I'll get it. I just have to stop for a bit and maybe read through more patterns. I also think I need a different yarn (something smoother than what I was practicing with), and of course I need to get some gifts done...just not feeling my mojo right now.
> 
> We went to a birthday party today for a little boy turning 3. He was quite thrilled with his presents and I only ate a mini cupcake, so I was good.  Then we went to lunch and walked around Old Town a little, but it was so windy and cold we didn't stay out long.
> 
> ...


DH and I enjoy the occasional breakfast for supper. I remember the first time he asked me for french toast for supper, I was shocked, but then I would have tomato soup, etc., for breakfast. :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> maybe I should go to bed early for a change. --- sam


Are you talking afternoon?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm going to look for some Christmas Cactus plants - I need something flowering around here to boost the mood away from the cold and gloomy weather.


I divided mine over the summer--ended up with three out of one, and one is setting blooms now. I also have a smaller one (found a piece at the store on the floor, brought it home and stuck it in dirt and it's growing now! I don't think that one will bloom this year, though, and I have no idea what color it will be--the ones I have now are pink). I really enjoy them.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Love the waterfall pictures and the ones of you and your sister. I really like seeing waterfalls, I guess anything with water is calming for me.
That accident must have been awful, so glad you didn't see it .
Betty, hope the back feels better soon, cold and damp,weather seem to bother all of our weak spots.
Maybe Ayden is being bullied which has been mentioned. Our oldest son in second grade all of a sudden didn't want to ride the bud and came home so hungry. Well, we did some investigating and found out a 4th grader had been taking his lunches I had packed and his milk money. We never know and being a parent is just as hard as being the kid sometimes. But I had a friend that if her children didn't feel like going to school that was fine. She would even take them out of town for lunch and shopping. Let's put it this way she didn't do them any favors by doing that. Not one can keep a job.
Aran, such a touching story about the couple.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

[. She would even take them out of town for lunch and shopping. Let's put it this way she didn't do them any favors by doing that. Not one can keep a job.
Aran, such a touching story about the couple.[/quote]

When my children were young, they could stay home from school any day they wished but they had to stay in bed, no TV (they didn't have Tv in their rooms or other electronice) and have a clear liquid diet. Only once did I have one of them ask to stay home. She was just worn out tired and I think that she needed a day off. By the way, she is now a police officer so she did learn discipline, etc. The kids also knew that when I said something, I ment it. This might not work with other kids but it worked with mine and partly because my kids liked school.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Railyn said:


> [. She would even take them out of town for lunch and shopping. Let's put it this way she didn't do them any favors by doing that. Not one can keep a job.
> Aran, such a touching story about the couple.


When my children were young, they could stay home from school any day they wished but they had to stay in bed, no TV (they didn't have Tv in their rooms or other electronice) and have a clear liquid diet. Only once did I have one of them ask to stay home. She was just worn out tired and I think that she needed a day off. By the way, she is now a police officer so she did learn discipline, etc. The kids also knew that when I said something, I ment it. This might not work with other kids but it worked with mine and partly because my kids liked school.[/quote]

Love the way you think!! Somewhere along the line we all have to learn we can't do exactly what we want all the time. And the sooner we learn that lesson the easier things are. 
Just heard it has been raining and the temps are dropping so the roads are icey. Will be a tough commute for those driving. Hate driving on ice.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> I wonder if it could be that his tie-rod broke??? I had a friend in an accident like that (2 cars, not trucks) but at much slower speeds and that's what the other person's car did-- came right across into her far lane. Just don't ask me what a tie-rod is, not even sure it is spelled correctly, but that was what she was told.


You have spelled correctly. And yes it's possible. The tie rod is part of the front end which connects the wheel and axel and helps steer the wheels. Prayers for all especially the drivers of the semi and the 19 y/o. If he dies, the semi drivers will live with that the rest of their lives. Even tho they were not at fault.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> Ayden has been refusing to go to school - now don't get me wrong - I love my daughter unconditionally - she just needs to grow a pair where Ayden is concerned. she is too much of an enabler which doesn't help. instead of just picking him up and throwing him in the car she tries to reason with him. I dread watching him grow older - he is going to be a piece of work - and I am not going to like him very much.
> 
> none of the children have ever learned to respect anything or anyone which breaks my heart. it will not stand them in good stead as adults.
> 
> I might have tried this once with my father or mother - I would not have been brave enough to try it a second time. --- sam


Sam does Ayden normally take the bus? I had the same problem with my son as a kindergartener. The problem was a bully on the bus. He still associated it with school especially because he still had to take the bus home after I took him to school. Hope things improve.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Aran, I would echo June's thoughts.


Me too.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I hope there is enough left of his car that they can figure it out. If it is a problem with the car, of which there are many today, I hope they recall those still out on the road. One of my friends in Ohio had a car that wouldn't stop. She said it was a horrible experience and she couldn't turn it off and it kept accelerating. She had a student following her and she knew she was putting him in danger too. Scary the things these cars and appliances do on their own.


Tie rods wear out and need to be replaced. It's not something that would necessarily be a recall item. It's a normal maintanance item just like brakes.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Had several things to comment on but craft strikes again. Bedtime.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

no - it was about two-thirty in the morning. ---sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Are you talking afternoon?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> If you watch this I think you will be as amazed as I am that he is still alive.


Prayers for the poor young man and the truck drivers.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> I think having that book you have is a real treasure. Some of those books now go for hundreds of dollars as they are out of print. Oh my goodness, the Sharon Miller book is:Heirloom KnittingMay 18, 2002
> by Sharon Miller
> Paperback
> $319.94used & new(22 offers)
> And that is for the Paperback!!!! I was looking thinking I might get one. LOL


Ouch! I have had mine along while. Still daring myself to knit a Shetland shawl. Oh! to have the confidence of youth. Perhaps in 2015?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Or, the Ace Lace Detective Agency!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Now, perhaps some lower falls views taken a few summers ago:


Beautiful photos :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I love the waterfall, too. It looks magical! I did enjoy my research. DH says we are the the No.1 Lace detective Agency!


 :thumbup: Absolutely... well done ladies.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> I have never dealt with truant officers - so I have no idea. it threatens the parents with jail time and also says that they will come for the child if necessary. as to how much this is inforced I don't know. and - I really don't want to know so I hope Heidi and Ayden get their act together. --- sam


 :shock: I dont think you need to worry about your family Sam. I guees things would have to be pretty bad for it to get to jail time. Gosh there is no such thing here that I know of. Loads of school age kids on the streets though, which is why i was wondering how and if it worked.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Crazy weather here today... we got to a top of 19c but had 22mm of rain and heaps of thunder and lightening on and off all day. Good for the catchment areas and the gardens., but...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> Some people here like to make it for a holiday morning breakfast so they can eat right away. I tested it out on my family this morning so I can make it for Friday morning potluck for my son's work. I am also making a vegetable tray for his work. I signed up for all 4 vegetable tray slots since I know I will have enough to make more than one tray. I told the store manager that I would do one tray and then bags of cut vegetables to replenish the trays. Better use of the small space they have to work with. Matthew sold more cards this morning and one lady wants to show him some new ideas for packaging them. One couple was so touched to find out that he is autistic because they have a 6 year old grandson who is also autistic. They were amazed how much Matthew talked to them once they started talking about his art work. Usually he is very quiet at church so many people don't know much about him. It is amazing seeing the older people in the church coming up to him and getting to know him better. He has started working on his card exchange design so no pictures of what he is currently doing.


He sure is a very talented young man :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Some cute snowflakes I'd like to make some where I used to have the patterns.


Lovely,,,, I dont think I would have the patience though..


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm only on page 7...first time I've turned the computer on all weekend, so you'd think I got something else done, but not really. :roll: I've been wanting to practice cabling, and I understand the principles of it, but I either have too many fingers or need more...I'll get it. I just have to stop for a bit and maybe read through more patterns. I also think I need a different yarn (something smoother than what I was practicing with), and of course I need to get some gifts done...just not feeling my mojo right now.
> 
> We went to a birthday party today for a little boy turning 3. He was quite thrilled with his presents and I only ate a mini cupcake, so I was good.  Then we went to lunch and walked around Old Town a little, but it was so windy and cold we didn't stay out long.
> 
> ...


Now there is a new word for me.... brupper. I like it. :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey, it has stopped raining and we have had frost overnight.

TNS I love your shawl and all the detective stories associated with it. I have decided to finish my knitted shawl with crochet and will just play around with it. Gets me out of having to follow a pattern.

Mr P and are are slowly getting better, but I have really enjoyed the time to sit and knit and crochet.

I am off to the hospital this morning for an assessment for the pain management clinic. I will take my knitting with me.

Sending healing vibes to those who need them and hope everyone is having a good week.

A couple of photos....


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Just popping in to say hello, as I am getting ready to go to the V and A then meeting Tony for dinner this evening when he finishes work. I am with him till Wednesday, then back home. I was at Chris from Friday to Sunday. Good news, I have found a flat, put in an offer and it has been accepted subject to all the usual legal kerfuffle. So it is all systems go, I hope. 
Please take care with the extremes of weather some of you are having. All are in my prayers. 
Purple, your scumbling is good. Are you going to join the pieces and make a bag, or leaving them as individual shapes for something?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

martina said:


> Just popping in to say hello, as I am getting ready to go to the V and A then meeting Tony for dinner this evening when he finishes work. I am with him till Wednesday, then back home. I was at Chris from Friday to Sunday. Good news, I have found a flat, put in an offer and it has been accepted subject to all the usual legal kerfuffle. So it is all systems go, I hope.
> Please take care with the extremes of weather some of you are having. All are in my prayers.
> Purple, your scumbling is good. Are you going to join the pieces and make a bag, or leaving them as individual shapes for something?


Enjoy your day at the V and A, one of my favourite places. Well done on the flat, will keep everything crossed for you. Whereabouts is it?
The scumbling was just a practice piece, am going to do more to add to a dress I am making. xx


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

martina said:


> Just popping in to say hello, as I am getting ready to go to the V and A then meeting Tony for dinner this evening when he finishes work. I am with him till Wednesday, then back home. I was at Chris from Friday to Sunday. Good news, I have found a flat, put in an offer and it has been accepted subject to all the usual legal kerfuffle. So it is all systems go, I hope.
> Please take care with the extremes of weather some of you are having. All are in my prayers.
> Purple, your scumbling is good. Are you going to join the pieces and make a bag, or leaving them as individual shapes for something?


Great news on the flat. Hope all the legal kerfuffle goes smoothly!! Enjoy your day at the V & A.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

PurpleFi, I hope the assesment goes well and I am pleased that Mr. P is improving. The photos are great. Love the scrumbling :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I love the V&A, too, Good luck with the purchase. It is always stressful. Enjoy your day.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Martina, that's great news...enjoy your time with your sons and let us know what's happening at the V and A today.



martina said:


> Just popping in to say hello, as I am getting ready to go to the V and A then meeting Tony for dinner this evening when he finishes work. I am with him till Wednesday, then back home. I was at Chris from Friday to Sunday. Good news, I have found a flat, put in an offer and it has been accepted subject to all the usual legal kerfuffle. So it is all systems go, I hope.
> Please take care with the extremes of weather some of you are having. All are in my prayers.
> Purple, your scumbling is good. Are you going to join the pieces and make a bag, or leaving them as individual shapes for something?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

This is what I'm working on for the grab bag gifts for extended family members for the Christmas Eve party. I'm using nylon netting for a couple of the rows.

Purple - hope the pain management assessment comes up with something that will keep you comfortable. Glad to hear that you and Mr. P are beginning to feel better. I still have some symptoms but feeling better, but DH is now showing signs of coming down with it. That would mean we won't get to see grand nephews and other family members over Thanksgiving so hope it's still just allergies, but with the hard freeze, I doubt it.

One thing about being sick is that I've been making some Christmas lists and doing some arm chair shopping...really don't have much of an idea yet what to get the kids. But, Tuesday Morning stores have down comforters on sale so each of the kids & families may get one. It seems a little self serving though since they'd be for our use when staying at their homes.

Keeping everyone in my thoughts and sending good wishes.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Hello just popping in quick to mark my spot. Have had a busy week, Seth came over yesterday and spent the night. He was very excited to see me. After playing catch up he discovered his new egg cup that I got him while in England. He loved it. Then promptly found his posts from a friend and enjoyed Peppa Pig, Shaun the Sheep and Morph.
> here is a different type of photo from my trip. Amy was nice enough to take the second photo left to right: June, Joesaphine, myself and Angela. A most wonderful day, I will be returning to I Knit London next time I am in town. :-D


Loved seeing the picture of you lovely ladies.
I was beginning to be concerned since we hadn't heard from yo in a couple of days. Glad it was only because you were busy. 
Did you have enough snow to be concerned with flooding with the rain and warmer weather?
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, it has stopped raining and we have had frost overnight.
> 
> TNS I love your shawl and all the detective stories associated with it. I have decided to finish my knitted shawl with crochet and will just play around with it. Gets me out of having to follow a pattern.
> 
> ...


Glad the two of you are feeling better. Hope the pain management clinic is different than the one I went to years ago. The Dr just gave out more and different pain medications. That's a good way to get people addicted!! I very quickly left and managed on my own. Easier to bear the pain than become addicted!!
I love the picture. You have adorable grand children.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

martina said:


> Just popping in to say hello, as I am getting ready to go to the V and A then meeting Tony for dinner this evening when he finishes work. I am with him till Wednesday, then back home. I was at Chris from Friday to Sunday. Good news, I have found a flat, put in an offer and it has been accepted subject to all the usual legal kerfuffle. So it is all systems go, I hope.
> Please take care with the extremes of weather some of you are having. All are in my prayers.
> Purple, your scumbling is good. Are you going to join the pieces and make a bag, or leaving them as individual shapes for something?


Yay!! So happy for you!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Just popping in to say hello, as I am getting ready to go to the V and A then meeting Tony for dinner this evening when he finishes work. I am with him till Wednesday, then back home. I was at Chris from Friday to Sunday. Good news, I have found a flat, put in an offer and it has been accepted subject to all the usual legal kerfuffle. So it is all systems go, I hope.
> Please take care with the extremes of weather some of you are having. All are in my prayers.
> Purple, your scumbling is good. Are you going to join the pieces and make a bag, or leaving them as individual shapes for something?


So glad to hear things are moving forward, albeit slowly! I could imagine a life centred on the V&A collections!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, it has stopped raining and we have had frost overnight.
> 
> TNS I love your shawl and all the detective stories associated with it. I have decided to finish my knitted shawl with crochet and will just play around with it. Gets me out of having to follow a pattern.
> 
> ...


That sounds exactly like what I need- an assessment for pain management- it is such a new thing for me- have recently been in tears at times with it.
LM#2 is such a honey- and it looks like she has a really loving big brother.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

martina said:


> Just popping in to say hello, as I am getting ready to go to the V and A then meeting Tony for dinner this evening when he finishes work. I am with him till Wednesday, then back home. I was at Chris from Friday to Sunday. Good news, I have found a flat, put in an offer and it has been accepted subject to all the usual legal kerfuffle. /quote]
> 
> Love the phrase "legal kerfuffle." Describes it exactly.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Martina, so happy for you. Hope legal kerfuffle over soon.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Martina, hope all goes well with the new apartment, how soon will you move? So much work to move, I hope you get lots of help.
Purple, you GKs are so cute. I'm glad you & Mr P are feeling better & hope for sucess at the pain management appointment.
I am usually very organized about Christmas shopping but not so this year. DHs aunt gave us some large prints of a painting she had done so I would like to get 2 of them framed, one for each of the boys but that means getting to Saskatoon or Edmonton twice before Christmas, once to take them then again to pickup. There is one place in Lloydminster that frames but they are beyond expensive & these are big pictures. I want to take them to Michaels, that will probably expensive too but at least they have coupons to bring the price down some.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Those are really cute scrubies, I will have to try some of them. Thanks for the link.


RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EVUxe82IPso
> 
> This is what I'm working on for the grab bag gifts for extended family members for the Christmas Eve party. I'm using nylon netting for a couple of the rows.
> 
> ...


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Today I have an interesting project. It is my oldest daughter's birthday and she is coming over for dinner. No big deal except that the oven is acting up and is unusable. It is electric and does not cut off when the requited temp is reached. I put a thermometer in and it went to over 600 degrees F. The repair man is coming today. In the meantime, I had a plan a meal that can all be cooked in crock pots, etc. I think I have done so. chicken and dumplings, cherry cobbler with ice cream, a vegetable and salad. It least it is not someone I am trying to impress with my cooking. Hopefully the oven will get fixed today. I figured that they will turn the power off the the stove so the cooktop will be unusable too. I have a number of small appliances so will be OK. Took a little extra planning but that was the fun part. I like a challange.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

angelam said:


> Great news on the flat. Hope all the legal kerfuffle goes smoothly!! Enjoy your day at the V & A.


Hoping all goes smoothly Martina


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Winter is beginning to catch up with us: we had the first real frost of this winter this morning. Of course, as luck would have it, Monday morning is the only morning I have to be up and out of the house early, since that is the morning I take the eldest granddaughter to the local hospital for her physio. When I needed to leave at 7.30, the car windscreen was covered in ice! Fortunately, the roads were fine, so there were no real problems.

My routine while GD has her physio, is to go to the hospital coffee shop for a nice latte and half an hour on my Kindle. This morning, I was nicely settled in, in a seat with a window view and my back to the room, when I heard some people come in behind me. The man spoke to the child with him, and I thought to myself that he sounded very like my son-in-law. Then, I heard him address the child as 'Ben', which seemed too much of a coincidence, so I turned around to discover, seated just behind me, my grandson and his Dad. I went over to speak to them. Poor Ben was totally bewildered by my turning up in a completely unexpected place. He looked at me a bit uncertainly, and asked, "Are you grandma?". I have been giggling about that all day! &#128516;


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Today I have an interesting project. It is my oldest daughter's birthday and she is coming over for dinner. No big deal except that the oven is acting up and is unusable. It is electric and does not cut off when the requited temp is reached. I put a thermometer in and it went to over 600 degrees F. The repair man is coming today. In the meantime, I had a plan a meal that can all be cooked in crock pots, etc. I think I have done so. chicken and dumplings, cherry cobbler with ice cream, a vegetable and salad. It least it is not someone I am trying to impress with my cooking. Hopefully the oven will get fixed today. I figured that they will turn the power off the the stove so the cooktop will be unusable too. I have a number of small appliances so will be OK. Took a little extra planning but that was the fun part. I like a challange.


That is a good on two counts then- 
a, you don't need to impress
b, you can plug in to the ordinary socket for your slow cooker(s?)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Winter is beginning to catch up with us: we had the first real frost of this winter this morning. Of course, as luck would have it, Monday morning is the only morning I have to be up and out of the house early, since that is the morning I take the eldest granddaughter to the local hospital for her physio. When I needed to leave at 7.30, the car windscreen was covered in ice! Fortunately, the roads were fine, so there were no real problems.
> 
> My routine while GD has her physio, is to go to the hospital coffee shop for a nice latte and half an hour on my Kindle. This morning, I was nicely settled in, in a seat with a window view and my back to the room, when I heard some people come in behind me. The man spoke to the child with him, and I thought to myself that he sounded very like my son-in-law. Then, I heard him address the child as 'Ben', which seemed too much of a coincidence, so I turned around to discover, seated just behind me, my grandson and his Dad. I went over to speak to them. Poor Ben was totally bewildered by my turning up in a completely unexpected place. He looked at me a bit uncertainly, and asked, "Are you grandma?". I have been giggling about that all day! 😄


Out of the mouths of babes! I would have been giggling too!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

You've developed a good plan for tonight's birthday dinner. I'm sure she will appreciate all the extra efforts. Hope the oven is fixable - might be that the thermostat sensor needs to be thoroughly cleaned or replaced...fingers crossed, it's something simple like that.



Railyn said:


> Today I have an interesting project. It is my oldest daughter's birthday and she is coming over for dinner. No big deal except that the oven is acting up and is unusable. It is electric and does not cut off when the requited temp is reached. I put a thermometer in and it went to over 600 degrees F. The repair man is coming today. In the meantime, I had a plan a meal that can all be cooked in crock pots, etc. I think I have done so. chicken and dumplings, cherry cobbler with ice cream, a vegetable and salad. It least it is not someone I am trying to impress with my cooking. Hopefully the oven will get fixed today. I figured that they will turn the power off the the stove so the cooktop will be unusable too. I have a number of small appliances so will be OK. Took a little extra planning but that was the fun part. I like a challange.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

It's amazing how important "context" is to our understanding -- even for a little one.



Kathleendoris said:


> Winter is beginning to catch up with us: we had the first real frost of this winter this morning. Of course, as luck would have it, Monday morning is the only morning I have to be up and out of the house early, since that is the morning I take the eldest granddaughter to the local hospital for her physio. When I needed to leave at 7.30, the car windscreen was covered in ice! Fortunately, the roads were fine, so there were no real problems.
> 
> My routine while GD has her physio, is to go to the hospital coffee shop for a nice latte and half an hour on my Kindle. This morning, I was nicely settled in, in a seat with a window view and my back to the room, when I heard some people come in behind me. The man spoke to the child with him, and I thought to myself that he sounded very like my son-in-law. Then, I heard him address the child as 'Ben', which seemed too much of a coincidence, so I turned around to discover, seated just behind me, my grandson and his Dad. I went over to speak to them. Poor Ben was totally bewildered by my turning up in a completely unexpected place. He looked at me a bit uncertainly, and asked, "Are you grandma?". I have been giggling about that all day! 😄


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello, My Angels,
Jim and I were up at the crack of dawn for us, as we had a man from Home Depot coming over 
Imeasure our storm and back doors. We picked out two we liked and this will be our Christmas to each other. They are Steel, which I wanted for security and durability.
After he left, I fixed my coffee and sat down to the computer. Busy week for all of us. I have to get all the floors vacuumed, swept, and mopped today. I am baking sweet potatoes and Jim is cooking ham steak for supper. We dont have Carley this week, so meal preparation will be easier. I still have the half freezer half refrigerator, so storage for the holiday foods is always frustrating. I have my dressing made and frozen, but the whole rest of the meal will be prepared Wed. Allyson is helping quite a bit. Why is it when you have a bunch of kids, you only have one that will really pitch in and she is my child who has the most on her? The others either give you money for the groceries to fix or are too busy with Family to bring. Forgive me for venting. 
Tomorrow, I have to run through the house and touch up from my last cleaning
I am through with knitting dishcloths. WOOHOO. Now I have to weave all the threads on all 60 of them! Pray they will sell. Need this money, but it is small flea market. Now I can wind my thread for my socks and work on my ricochet scarf. 
DARALENE AND CAREN, I cannot find anything to compare to the yarn you ladies used for your traveling vine. I am doing the smaller pattern and dont know how much to purchase but it will either be in green or turquoise as I have pant suits it would dress up. I found some beautiful scarf rings, reasonably priced on Etsy. Hope you dont mind me using your choice of yarn. I am a novice at this and have looked at it all and liked your choices the best.
CAREN, I loved your pictures of I Love To Knit with the ladies and yor snowflakes are so dainty and beautifully made. Seth truly loves his grandmother and the traditions you have together. You are blessed, dear friend.
SORLENNA, I love the word brupper. We have it occasionally and love it. We all get in slumps with our knitting or crochet, but it gives us time to think and work out or choose patterns while in the gray.
SPIDER, I know you have enjoyed your alone time at the lake.the calm before the storm and know you have been busy in preparation for the holiday. Not to worry about consolidation and work for hubby, you know prayer warriors always have your back. You just concentrate on good things and keeping stress away. I Love You, Sweet Lady.
MARILYN, I have a problem with my dumplings sticking in dutch ovens. How do you do it in the crockpot. Do you put it on high and get broth to boiling and then drop dumplings? How long do you let them cook after dropping and at what temp? I am intrigued.
JOSEPHINE, I am so very sorry you are enduring pain and not feeling well. I pray this will be resolved for you. I just adored the picture of your little grandchildren from France. They are precious.
MARTINA, PTL. We are thankful for living quarters. Something to celebrate on Thanksgiving. It has been a long time coming and I am thrilled for you.
JEANETTE, So very sorry you and DH have been sick and pray for quick recovery. I loved the scrubbie pattern. May have to try some of these. Allyson has asked for some glass coasters, so will have to wip some of those up for her. They are crocheted.
BONNIE, framing your DHs Aunts pictures will be such an heirloom for the recipients. It will be well worth the effort. Framing is expensive, but there are ways to avoid it.
Something is going on with my meds or something because I feel so funny all the time. It is like I am either too drugged or extreme exhaustion. Last visit to Dr was a complete waste of my time and money. All he did was update scripts. Didnt lay a hand on me and didnt listen to what I am trying to tell him.
I Love You To The Moon And Back, Betty.gotta get busy.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful pictures.


Cashmeregma said:


> Here is a photo I took after our lunch yesterday at Taughannauck Falls near Ithaca. I had never seen it in winter and never from the upper overlook, so this was wonderful. The lower pathway is wonderful. You take a lovely hike with lots of flowers and greenery and if the water is low you can even walk the smooth rock riverbed. My friend doesn't like her photo posted and I respect that.
> 
> Here is a link. The falls flows into Cayuga Lake.
> http://nysparks.com/parks/62/details.aspx


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam I know that here if a child is chronically truant they can fine the parents and/or send the child to the Youth Detention Center for a spell. Hope Heidi can get a handle on this soon. As others mentioned perhaps there is an issue, such as bullying, going on at school. Heidi may just want to have a parent teacher conference and discuss this in depth.



thewren said:


> I have never dealt with truant officers - so I have no idea. it threatens the parents with jail time and also says that they will come for the child if necessary. as to how much this is inforced I don't know. and - I really don't want to know so I hope Heidi and Ayden get their act together. --- sam


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Betty, I hope you can get you doctor to check you out & find why you are not feeling right & get better soon. 
Take it easy on yourself for the Thanksgiving preparations. I agree some people would rather give money than actually DO anything.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hope everyone has a good week leading up to US Thanksgiving. I was sick all weekend and still feeling pun but am on the mend...I hope. Anyway, got behind in things needing to get done but true to form they are still there waiting for me. LOL Plan on baking a small ham and sweet potatoes for dinner tonight. Right now I'm off to work on Christmas cards for the exchange and for family. If I can get a few done everyday won't be too bad. Will keep all in prayer and special prayer for the young man in the accident that Cashmeregma mentioned. Will try to TTYL. Hugs for all.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Hello, My Angels,
> Jim and I were up at the crack of dawn for us, as we had a man from Home Depot coming over
> Imeasure our storm and back doors. We picked out two we liked and this will be our Christmas to each other. They are Steel, which I wanted for security and durability.
> After he left, I fixed my coffee and sat down to the computer. Busy week for all of us. I have to get all the floors vacuumed, swept, and mopped today. I am baking sweet potatoes and Jim is cooking ham steak for supper. We dont have Carley this week, so meal preparation will be easier. I still have the half freezer half refrigerator, so storage for the holiday foods is always frustrating. I have my dressing made and frozen, but the whole rest of the meal will be prepared Wed. Allyson is helping quite a bit. Why is it when you have a bunch of kids, you only have one that will really pitch in and she is my child who has the most on her? The others either give you money for the groceries to fix or are too busy with Family to bring. Forgive me for venting.
> ...


It isn't good that you are feeling this way. Make another appointment and when you do, tell the receptionist exactly why you are making it, and that you want the dr. to listen to what you have to say. Take a written list of everything you want to address with him. Stay there until he listens and addresses each item! He is working for you, he needs to do what YOU need done, not just sweep you under the rug so to speak! Something is wrong with the meds. Feel better soon.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Spider said:


> Love the way you think!! Somewhere along the line we all have to learn we can't do exactly what we want all the time. And the sooner we learn that lesson the easier things are.
> Just heard it has been raining and the temps are dropping so the roads are icey. Will be a tough commute for those driving. Hate driving on ice.


So interesting hearing all the ways children are raised. Railyn, sounds like you did a great job. 
Spider, stay safe. It is horrible driving on ice and driving in winter period. We didn't even have bad roads and saw a car that had gone off the road, flipped over and back facing the road again. Every single window was broken, so imagine it flipped and flipped again. That was in addition to the other horrible accident that I didn't see. Winter is pretty but deadly.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> SORLENNA, I love the word brupper. We have it occasionally and love it. We all get in slumps with our knitting or crochet, but it gives us time to think and work out or choose patterns while in the gray.


I'm not too worried yet--and with all the work of the holiday to be done, it's probably better I don't feel like knitting! :XD: We have decided to draw names among the adults this year, too, so my gift list will be much more manageable as it will just be the grands and one adult. I've had a request for my orange dream fudge again this year, too, so I'll make that (recipe here: http://realmomkitchen.com/9381/orange-dream-fudge/ ).

DD#3 (who lives with me) and I will probably make our p.b. balls, too (what some of y'all call buckeyes). I love those myself.

I'd also like to know how dumplings go in the crockpot--such a good comfort food in winter!

Hugs & blessings & healing thoughts to all!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> You have spelled correctly. And yes it's possible. The tie rod is part of the front end which connects the wheel and axel and helps steer the wheels. Prayers for all especially the drivers of the semi and the 19 y/o. If he dies, the semi drivers will live with that the rest of their lives. Even tho they were not at fault.


You are so right. Several tractor-trailer drivers in my family. My nephew had moved over to let a lady on and she was talking on the phone and continued to come right over into him. He said her car flipped around and was facing him and he could see blood dripping and the fear in her eyes. He had to be very careful stopping as he was driving haz mat., which is short for hazardous materials and could have caused more loss of life if he crashed or flipped. He still talks about it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Tie rods wear out and need to be replaced. It's not something that would necessarily be a recall item. It's a normal maintanance item just like brakes.


True. I didn't mean tie rod though, but if something went wrong with the engine like with my friend where he lost control. Of course if it is worn brakes or tie rod that wouldn't be a recall.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Purple, So lovely with grandson holding new grandchild. Just precious.

Aha! Scumbling mystery solved.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam I know that here if a child is chronically truant they can fine the parents and/or send the child to the Youth Detention Center for a spell. Hope Heidi can get a handle on this soon. As others mentioned perhaps there is an issue, such as bullying, going on at school. Heidi may just want to have a parent teacher conference and discuss this in depth.


One time the teacher was the problem. Apparently she had used son's work as an example of what not to do. He was devastated. Didn't tell me and I found out much later from a teacher he had the following year that he told.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hope everyone has a good week leading up to US Thanksgiving. I was sick all weekend and still feeling pun but am on the mend...I hope. Anyway, got behind in things needing to get done but true to form they are still there waiting for me. LOL Plan on baking a small ham and sweet potatoes for dinner tonight. Right now I'm off to work on Christmas cards for the exchange and for family. If I can get a few done everyday won't be too bad. Will keep all in prayer and special prayer for the young man in the accident that Cashmeregma mentioned. Will try to TTYL. Hugs for all.


So sorry you have been sick. Not a good time for that with all the preparation coming up. Hopefully you will be tip top on for the Holiday now. Thank you for the compliments on the photos and for the prayers for this young man. I will let you know when I hear more.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Martina, How wonderful about the apartment and having time with your family. Hope all moves alone in a timely fashion. Have fun at the F and A. I finally know what that is.

Rookie, Purple and others with the winter crud, hope you are soon well. Won't be fun to have DH sick over the holiday Rookie.

Julie, So sorry your pain has been bringing you to tears but I do understand and it is really hard for you with having no car to get to the grocery store and load up groceries in it and getting to and from appointments. I do hope they can help you and soon. This is terrible to have to suffer like this.

Railyn, Not a good time of year to have the oven not working with the holidays. Hope the repair guy does a good job and has your oven working again.

Kathleen, Too cute about perplexing grandson as to who you were.

Bulldog, What a compliment on the yarn for Traveling Vine. Thank you. I am wearing mine when I go out.

I missed the scrubby pattern. Will have to go back and look. Great things for a little gift.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> It isn't good that you are feeling this way. Make another appointment and when you do, tell the receptionist exactly why you are making it, and that you want the dr. to listen to what you have to say. Take a written list of everything you want to address with him. Stay there until he listens and addresses each item! He is working for you, he needs to do what YOU need done, not just sweep you under the rug so to speak! Something is wrong with the meds. Feel better soon.


Oh, so right and just what you need to do. I am so lucky that my dr listens.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Dearest Betty, so glad your computer is cooperating once again!!
Please don't wear yourself out before the big day cleaning. If anyone, including children complain, hand them a broom. I did about the same thing to a neighbor once. I had four children under age 10 and she had one baby. She came to visit one day and said you could at least sweep the floor. I told her if she came to see me, to sit and we'd visit. If she came to visit my house, the broom was in the closet...to knock herself out cleaning!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Beautiful pictures.


Hope you're soon feeling better especially with the holidays coming up.
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

jknappva said:


> I told her if she came to see me, to sit and we'd visit. If she came to visit my house, the broom was in the closet...to knock herself out cleaning!!
> Junek


Had a similar experience with a child about 10 who said my house was messy-- I reminded her that I had taken them swimming the day before and to the zoo the day before that, made cookies, etc, reminding her of things we did that her folks never had time for. Also that she had a grandmother living with them who helped clean. She thought about it for a bit and then said, "I think your house looks just fine."


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Dearest Betty, so glad your computer is cooperating once again!!
> Please don't wear yourself out before the big day cleaning. If anyone, including children complain, hand them a broom. I did about the same thing to a neighbor once. I had four children under age 10 and she had one baby. She came to visit one day and said you could at least sweep the floor. I told her if she came to see me, to sit and we'd visit. If she came to visit my house, the broom was in the closet...to knock herself out cleaning!!
> Junek


What a wonderful approach. I am not one of the world's natural housewives: when I had four young children, I did at least have an excuse, but these days, I have to admit, things are as they are because I have other things that I prefer to do with my time. Yet, I always feel that I am being judged, even if no comment is ever made. I wish I had your courage to challenge those who think that housework is all!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Dearest Betty, so glad your computer is cooperating once again!!
> Please don't wear yourself out before the big day cleaning. If anyone, including children complain, hand them a broom. I did about the same thing to a neighbor once. I had four children under age 10 and she had one baby. She came to visit one day and said you could at least sweep the floor. I told her if she came to see me, to sit and we'd visit. If she came to visit my house, the broom was in the closet...to knock herself out cleaning!!
> Junek


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Had a similar experience with a child about 10 who said my house was messy-- I reminded her that I had taken them swimming the day before and to the zoo the day before that, made cookies, etc, reminding her of things we did that her folks never had time for. Also that she had a grandmother living with them who helped clean. She thought about it for a bit and then said, "I think your house looks just fine."


Smart girl!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> What a wonderful approach. I am not one of the world's natural housewives: when I had four young children, I did at least have an excuse, but these days, I have to admit, things are as they are because I have other things that I prefer to do with my time. Yet, I always feel that I am being judged, even if no comment is ever made. I wish I had your courage to challenge those who think that housework is all!


I am the same way. Always have to do a major cleaning before company comes. Depends on the company tho! I am taking a break now. I've been trying to find a buried kitchen counter. It's the one that always catches the stuff we don't know what to do with. Then I get to find the table and other counter. Then pick up the living room. That mostly needs Arriana proofed dusted and vacuumed. And two bathrooms. Plus go see mom sometime and 2 dr appointments before Thanksgiving on Thursday and most of the cooking.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> What a wonderful approach. I am not one of the world's natural housewives: when I had four young children, I did at least have an excuse, but these days, I have to admit, things are as they are because I have other things that I prefer to do with my time. Yet, I always feel that I am being judged, even if no comment is ever made. I wish I had your courage to challenge those who think that housework is all!


I say, if you come to see me, come any time...if you come to see my house, make an appointment! LOL But for holidays, we do clean thoroughly.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Out of the mouths of babes! I would have been giggling too!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I say, if you come to see me, come any time...if you come to see my house, make an appointment! LOL But for holidays, we do clean thoroughly.


That's how I feel!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I am the same way. Always have to do a major cleaning before company comes. Depends on the company tho! I am taking a break now. I've been trying to find a buried kitchen counter. It's the one that always catches the stuff we don't know what to do with. Then I get to find the table and other counter. Then pick up the living room. That mostly needs Arriana proofed dusted and vacuumed. And two bathrooms. Plus go see mom sometime and 2 dr appointments before Thanksgiving on Thursday and most of the cooking.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Loved the comments on housework, I'm not very tidy, and neither is DH although he likes it to be tidy, and im sure he sometimes invites visitors just so I have to tidy up. I do like to think it's fairly clean, if possible, but the tidy bit I find impossible!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Loved the comments on housework, I'm not very tidy, and neither is DH although he likes it to be tidy, and im sure he sometimes invites visitors just so I have to tidy up. I do like to think it's fairly clean, if possible, but the tidy bit I find impossible!!


Exactly! I always said there's a difference between messy and dirty--my house is not terribly dirty, but it does get messy--a hazard of creative people's living together. :mrgreen:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I like the scrumbling - the little ones are very cute. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, it has stopped raining and we have had frost overnight.
> 
> TNS I love your shawl and all the detective stories associated with it. I have decided to finish my knitted shawl with crochet and will just play around with it. Gets me out of having to follow a pattern.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is good news about the flat. always good to be near family. --- sam



martina said:


> Just popping in to say hello, as I am getting ready to go to the V and A then meeting Tony for dinner this evening when he finishes work. I am with him till Wednesday, then back home. I was at Chris from Friday to Sunday. Good news, I have found a flat, put in an offer and it has been accepted subject to all the usual legal kerfuffle. So it is all systems go, I hope.
> Please take care with the extremes of weather some of you are having. All are in my prayers.
> Purple, your scumbling is good. Are you going to join the pieces and make a bag, or leaving them as individual shapes for something?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what happened that mr p is slowly getting better? --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, it has stopped raining and we have had frost overnight.
> 
> TNS I love your shawl and all the detective stories associated with it. I have decided to finish my knitted shawl with crochet and will just play around with it. Gets me out of having to follow a pattern.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it sounds great railyn - I love chicken and dumplings - mother used to make it often - back when chicken was reasonably priced. --- sam



Railyn said:


> Today I have an interesting project. It is my oldest daughter's birthday and she is coming over for dinner. No big deal except that the oven is acting up and is unusable. It is electric and does not cut off when the requited temp is reached. I put a thermometer in and it went to over 600 degrees F. The repair man is coming today. In the meantime, I had a plan a meal that can all be cooked in crock pots, etc. I think I have done so. chicken and dumplings, cherry cobbler with ice cream, a vegetable and salad. It least it is not someone I am trying to impress with my cooking. Hopefully the oven will get fixed today. I figured that they will turn the power off the the stove so the cooktop will be unusable too. I have a number of small appliances so will be OK. Took a little extra planning but that was the fun part. I like a challange.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'll go along next time betty - you can bet your socks he will have time to listen. --- sam



Bulldog said:


> Hello, My Angels,
> Jim and I were up at the crack of dawn for us, as we had a man from Home Depot coming over
> Imeasure our storm and back doors. We picked out two we liked and this will be our Christmas to each other. They are Steel, which I wanted for security and durability.
> After he left, I fixed my coffee and sat down to the computer. Busy week for all of us. I have to get all the floors vacuumed, swept, and mopped today. I am baking sweet potatoes and Jim is cooking ham steak for supper. We dont have Carley this week, so meal preparation will be easier. I still have the half freezer half refrigerator, so storage for the holiday foods is always frustrating. I have my dressing made and frozen, but the whole rest of the meal will be prepared Wed. Allyson is helping quite a bit. Why is it when you have a bunch of kids, you only have one that will really pitch in and she is my child who has the most on her? The others either give you money for the groceries to fix or are too busy with Family to bring. Forgive me for venting.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did she ever come back? --- sam



jknappva said:


> Dearest Betty, so glad your computer is cooperating once again!!
> Please don't wear yourself out before the big day cleaning. If anyone, including children complain, hand them a broom. I did about the same thing to a neighbor once. I had four children under age 10 and she had one baby. She came to visit one day and said you could at least sweep the floor. I told her if she came to see me, to sit and we'd visit. If she came to visit my house, the broom was in the closet...to knock herself out cleaning!!
> Junek


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if you find your counter top will you come over and see if you can find mine? lol --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> I am the same way. Always have to do a major cleaning before company comes. Depends on the company tho! I am taking a break now. I've been trying to find a buried kitchen counter. It's the one that always catches the stuff we don't know what to do with. Then I get to find the table and other counter. Then pick up the living room. That mostly needs Arriana proofed dusted and vacuumed. And two bathrooms. Plus go see mom sometime and 2 dr appointments before Thanksgiving on Thursday and most of the cooking.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Martina, How wonderful about the apartment and having time with your family. Hope all moves alone in a timely fashion. Have fun at the F and A. I finally know what that is.
> 
> Rookie, Purple and others with the winter crud, hope you are soon well. Won't be fun to have DH sick over the holiday Rookie.
> 
> ...


There is more, now bringing me to tears- the Landlord's Agent told me yesterday that in effect they are looking for ways to evict me- claiming Ringo is damaging the property- he did do some superficial damage as a puppy, but I really object to being told that because of my hip- this is the alternate reason why I should be leaving- in their opinion to go to an Old Peoples' Home. I am only 68- hardly at that point yet. And I am only just finding out what help I am entitled to. Age Concern is going to come tomorrow- thanks to the intervention of the Alzheimers' and related disorders People that I have never disconnected from, even though Fale is no longer here. And I thought little more could go wrong.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> There is more, now bringing me to tears- the Landlord's Agent told me yesterday that in effect they are looking for ways to evict me- claiming Ringo is damaging the property- he did do some superficial damage as a puppy, but I really object to being told that because of my hip- this is the alternate reason why I should be leaving- in their opinion to go to an Old Peoples' Home. I am only 68- hardly at that point yet. And I am only just finding out what help I am entitled to. Age Concern is going to come tomorrow- thanks to the intervention of the Alzheimers' and related disorders People that I have never disconnected from, even though Fale is no longer here. And I thought little more could go wrong.


That's really foul! They should be glad to have such a steady and reliable tenant. I hope the Age Concern people can help you sort that to everyone's satisfaction.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those people need a come to jesus talk. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> There is more, now bringing me to tears- the Landlord's Agent told me yesterday that in effect they are looking for ways to evict me- claiming Ringo is damaging the property- he did do some superficial damage as a puppy, but I really object to being told that because of my hip- this is the alternate reason why I should be leaving- in their opinion to go to an Old Peoples' Home. I am only 68- hardly at that point yet. And I am only just finding out what help I am entitled to. Age Concern is going to come tomorrow- thanks to the intervention of the Alzheimers' and related disorders People that I have never disconnected from, even though Fale is no longer here. And I thought little more could go wrong.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> did she ever come back? --- sam


Yes, Sam. She did come back. Her baby and mine were only a month apart in age. Plus living in the country, I was her only neighbor for a mile around! Loneliness makes opposites attractive sometimes! LOL!! But she never mentioned the housework again!
Junek.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> That's really foul! They should be glad to have such a steady and reliable tenant. I hope the Age Concern people can help you sort that to everyone's satisfaction.


It really feels like the icing on a very bad cake- the only positive I can find at the moment is at least it was only word of mouth- nothing has been put in writing- but it did feel like I was being bullied by the Agent.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> those people need a come to jesus talk. --- sam


I think he thinks he knows all that- he has founded his own church! (as Samoans are inclined to do)


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It really feels like the icing on a very bad cake- the only positive I can find at the moment is at least it was only word of mouth- nothing has been put in writing- but it did feel like I was being bullied by the Agent.


I am so sorry to hear about that development, Julie. Just when it seemed that things could get no worse, it seems that they have. It seems pointless to say, try to stay strong, because we all have our limits, but things simply must begin to improve soon. Take advantage of such professional advice as you are able to access and there may be a way through. I certainly hope it was malice on the part of the agent, rather than a genuine desire on the part of the landlord to evict you. Certainly you are not yet ready for that Old People's Home: with your spirit and resourcefulness, you can be, and need to be independent for many years to come.

Hugs from me.


----------



## Aran (Apr 11, 2011)

Just letting folks know that Barack O'Kitty died early this morning. He didn't die alone. My mom & ex-BIL were with him. Part of me feels guilty because I didn't take him back to the vet. Part of me is relieved that he's no longer suffering. But mostly I'm sad. He was a cat unlike any other. He was one of the most personable cats I've ever known. He loved all people who would pet him & love him. He helped my dad transition to the next world by staying by my dad's side the last week or so (he took turns with Pippin the cat & Pixie the dog). At least we still have 2 of the kittens, Sirius & Lily, in Mom's house, and I have Gracie & Matthew in mine.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think he thinks he knows all that- he has founded his own church! (as Samoans are inclined to do)


He is Samoan? Could Lupe have got to him? Nothing she did would surprise me.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

So sorry about your kitty, Aran. Many of us have experienced the loss of a beloved pet and know how difficult that is. Glad you have the two descendants

Julie, prayers for you, Hope this can be resolved. You certainly do not need any more stress in your life. I'm can't help but feel all this adds to your physical pain.

Martina, congrats on the flat. It must feel very settling for you to know where you will be living. I hope it will be a home of comfort and joy.

Looking forward to our second Thanksgiving. The first up at the lake was about perfect. DD #1, DSIL and DGS are going to SIL's family in Iowa, and i will be having a lovely Mum and daughter day with DD#2 on the real day. I'm bringing the mashed potatoes. I think I might try them with some buttermilk; I keep hearing that's good. We're planning football and knitting that day, a movie that evening and the next day a visit to the Minneapolis Art Institute for a Fashions of Italy Style Show. I'm looking forward to it.

Made a Moroccan Chicken dish for my book club last night that was pretty good. There are many recipes for his on the internet. Made a Moroccan berry crumble for dessert with a new spice in the topping--Mahlab. It's made from the pits of sour cherries. Found some in a sort of seed-like form at a Penzey's Spice store and had to mortar and pestle it. (It wasn't easy.) We read "Dreams of Trespass: Tales of a Harem Girlhood." The author, Fatima Mernissi was born in 1940 and grew up in a Harem. i had know idea Harems were in existence that recently (and I guess in some places, still are around.)


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

I was sorry for Barack Kitties departure to the other better world, but I am also sure animals are in a state of peace and happiness after they leave this world.
Oh Julie, my heart is saddened. Could you not say you will pay for all the repairs of your apartment and that Ringo is no longer a puppy so no longer damages things? I am so sad.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I am so sorry to hear about that development, Julie. Just when it seemed that things could get no worse, it seems that they have. It seems pointless to say, try to stay strong, because we all have our limits, but things simply must begin to improve soon. Take advantage of such professional advice as you are able to access and there may be a way through. I certainly hope it was malice on the part of the agent, rather than a genuine desire on the part of the landlord to evict you. Certainly you are not yet ready for that Old People's Home: with your spirit and resourcefulness, you can be, and need to be independent for many years to come.
> 
> Hugs from me.


Thanks for those hugs, Chris! And for the vote of confidence. I could do with more energy- but sometimes there are other factors making one tired- stress definitely being one of them. So far nothing in writing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> He is Samoan? Could Lupe have got to him? Nothing she did would surprise me.


I am fairly sure they don't know each other- but who can say, as you say, with one such as she?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> So sorry about your kitty, Aran. Many of us have experienced the loss of a beloved pet and know how difficult that is. Glad you have the two descendants
> 
> Julie, prayers for you, Hope this can be resolved. You certainly do not need any more stress in your life. I'm can't help but feel all this adds to your physical pain.
> 
> ...


Mortars and pestles are quite hard work! And I imagine cherry pits to be like little stones!
So glad you are enjoying Thanksgiving.
I am fairly certain it does not ease any ache- let alone heart-ache.
I have been thinking I should invest in some Arnica pillules.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

sugarsugar said:


> He sure is a very talented young man :thumbup:


Thanks


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

thewren said:


> if you find your counter top will you come over and see if you can find mine? lol --- sam


I've got a couple someone should look for, too. Someone said it perfectly-- to the effect that creative people are messy. And house isn't dirty, just messy.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> There is more, now bringing me to tears- the Landlord's Agent told me yesterday that in effect they are looking for ways to evict me- claiming Ringo is damaging the property- he did do some superficial damage as a puppy, but I really object to being told that because of my hip- this is the alternate reason why I should be leaving- in their opinion to go to an Old Peoples' Home. I am only 68- hardly at that point yet. And I am only just finding out what help I am entitled to. Age Concern is going to come tomorrow- thanks to the intervention of the Alzheimers' and related disorders People that I have never disconnected from, even though Fale is no longer here. And I thought little more could go wrong.


Oh, woman, I am so sorry you are having more trouble. Hope they fail in their effort. Think we need to get you in our prayers again. Hugs for you!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Aran said:


> Just letting folks know that Barack O'Kitty died early this morning. At least we still have 2 of the kittens, Sirius & Lily, in Mom's house, and I have Gracie & Matthew in mine.


Oh, my, Aran, I am so very sorry. Losing a fur baby is serious business. Please take care of yourself and get help if you need it. Hugs for you, too.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

{{{{Aran}}}} So sorry to hear of kitty's passing, but yes, he is at peace now.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm not too worried yet--and with all the work of the holiday to be done, it's probably better I don't feel like knitting! We have decided to draw names among the adults this year, too, so my gift list will be much more manageable as it will just be the grands and one adult. I've had a request for my orange dream fudge again this year, too, so I'll make that (recipe here: http://realmomkitchen.com/9381/orange-dream-fudge/ ).

Oh, Sorlenna, this fudge sounds delicious. Saved it to file.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Exactly! I always said there's a difference between messy and dirty--my house is not terribly dirty, but it does get messy--a hazard of creative people's living together. :mrgreen:


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> if you find your counter top will you come over and see if you can find mine? lol --- sam


I have found most of it. A few more things to figure out what to do with, then that one is as done as it gets. I still have the table and the other counter to do, but shouldn't take long. Tomorrow! I just put a needed load of clothes in the washer. We went to GFS then picked up Chinese for dinner. What doesn't get done cleaning wise doesn't get done! Dr appointments the next two mornings.

Are you sure you want me to come find your counter?!! But I could be persuaded if it can wait until after thanksgiving.!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> There is more, now bringing me to tears- the Landlord's Agent told me yesterday that in effect they are looking for ways to evict me- claiming Ringo is damaging the property- he did do some superficial damage as a puppy, but I really object to being told that because of my hip- this is the alternate reason why I should be leaving- in their opinion to go to an Old Peoples' Home. I am only 68- hardly at that point yet. And I am only just finding out what help I am entitled to. Age Concern is going to come tomorrow- thanks to the intervention of the Alzheimers' and related disorders People that I have never disconnected from, even though Fale is no longer here. And I thought little more could go wrong.


I know it will cost, but can you contact a lawyer for unfair eviction?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> those people need a come to jesus talk. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I am so sorry to hear about that development, Julie. Just when it seemed that things could get no worse, it seems that they have. It seems pointless to say, try to stay strong, because we all have our limits, but things simply must begin to improve soon. Take advantage of such professional advice as you are able to access and there may be a way through. I certainly hope it was malice on the part of the agent, rather than a genuine desire on the part of the landlord to evict you. Certainly you are not yet ready for that Old People's Home: with your spirit and resourcefulness, you can be, and need to be independent for many years to come.
> 
> Hugs from me.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Aran said:


> Just letting folks know that Barack O'Kitty died early this morning. He didn't die alone. My mom & ex-BIL were with him. Part of me feels guilty because I didn't take him back to the vet. Part of me is relieved that he's no longer suffering. But mostly I'm sad. He was a cat unlike any other. He was one of the most personable cats I've ever known. He loved all people who would pet him & love him. He helped my dad transition to the next world by staying by my dad's side the last week or so (he took turns with Pippin the cat & Pixie the dog). At least we still have 2 of the kittens, Sirius & Lily, in Mom's house, and I have Gracie & Matthew in mine.


I am so sorry Aran.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> He is Samoan? Could Lupe have got to him? Nothing she did would surprise me.


Good thought.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Aran, so sorry on the death of the beloved kitty.

Julie, adding new intentions for the continuing prayers. I suspect that the agent made the comment as an easy way out if he planted the seed that you may be evicted, that you'd take it upon yourself to move elsewhere to avoid it. A very cowardly way to goo about it...but would mean that the will to actually make the eviction isn't very strong.

I don't know if you have such a thing as assisted living places that are priced in rents based on ability to pay...that would be an ideal situation for you if that exists.

Whomever is doing all the counter and housecleaning is welcome at my house...I'll cook for anyone who will clean.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I was sorry for Barack Kitties departure to the other better world, but I am also sure animals are in a state of peace and happiness after they leave this world.
> Oh Julie, my heart is saddened. Could you not say you will pay for all the repairs of your apartment and that Ringo is no longer a puppy so no longer damages things? I am so sad.


I have sorted a way to paint the patch by the back door that he scratched- but only superficially- to make it look right I am going to have to paint the whole wall- which he (the Landlord) really should have done routinely as part of maintaining the property. The inspection earlier this year by the way is the first I had had in the thirteen years I have lived here. Mostly it is wear and tear - like where fingernails have caught the paint. I had been told they would paint it while I was in Australia- then there was some story about another flat costing too much in repairs- so apparently they could not do mine.

Was also sorry to hear that Barrack O'Kitty has come to the end of his/her life.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I know it will cost, but can you contact a lawyer for unfair eviction?


There is the Tenancy Tribunal that I could go to- but apparently the Landlord is within his rights to give me 90 days notice- but it has not yet come to that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Aran, so sorry on the death of the beloved kitty.
> 
> Julie, adding new intentions for the continuing prayers. I suspect that the agent made the comment as an easy way out if he planted the seed that you may be evicted, that you'd take it upon yourself to move elsewhere to avoid it. A very cowardly way to goo about it...but would mean that the will to actually make the eviction isn't very strong.
> 
> ...


Usually they take all but $20 of your Pension- I really don't even want to think of that as a solution.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Aran said:


> Just letting folks know that Barack O'Kitty died early this morning. He didn't die alone. My mom & ex-BIL were with him. Part of me feels guilty because I didn't take him back to the vet. Part of me is relieved that he's no longer suffering. But mostly I'm sad. He was a cat unlike any other. He was one of the most personable cats I've ever known. He loved all people who would pet him & love him. He helped my dad transition to the next world by staying by my dad's side the last week or so (he took turns with Pippin the cat & Pixie the dog). At least we still have 2 of the kittens, Sirius & Lily, in Mom's house, and I have Gracie & Matthew in mine.


Oh, my dear Aran, my heart cries for you!! I'm so sorry. I know how hard it is to lose such a beloved part of our family. And our consolation is knowing he's no longer suffering and is having a lovely romp with all of our beloved pets that have crossed that Rainbow Bridge. He will be waiting to greet you on the other side of that Bridge when it's your turn to cross over.
My deepest sympathy.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> I have found most of it. A few more things to figure out what to do with, then that one is as done as it gets. I still have the table and the other counter to do, but shouldn't take long. Tomorrow! I just put a needed load of clothes in the washer. We went to GFS then picked up Chinese for dinner. What doesn't get done cleaning wise doesn't get done! Dr appointments the next two mornings.
> 
> Are you sure you want me to come find your counter?!! But I could be persuaded if it can wait until after thanksgiving.!


I have heard of Black Friday shopping, but not Black Friday cleaning counters!
:lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Oh, woman, I am so sorry you are having more trouble. Hope they fail in their effort. Think we need to get you in our prayers again. Hugs for you!


I have just had the interview for the Home Help- so that is going ahead. All very efficient- I may have someone allocated before the end of the week.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto here. Anyone who is a *friend* and comes to my house knows they are coming to see me and not the house. House varies from straighten up to total chaos 365 days a year and I am learning not to apologize for it. But if you are coming to judge my house cleaning save yourself the time; I give myself an "F" and really don't care if you do too....LOL.


thewren said:


> if you find your counter top will you come over and see if you can find mine? lol --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Julie this is horrible! Prayers that this will be resolved quickly and without any more worry for you.


Lurker 2 said:


> There is more, now bringing me to tears- the Landlord's Agent told me yesterday that in effect they are looking for ways to evict me- claiming Ringo is damaging the property- he did do some superficial damage as a puppy, but I really object to being told that because of my hip- this is the alternate reason why I should be leaving- in their opinion to go to an Old Peoples' Home. I am only 68- hardly at that point yet. And I am only just finding out what help I am entitled to. Age Concern is going to come tomorrow- thanks to the intervention of the Alzheimers' and related disorders People that I have never disconnected from, even though Fale is no longer here. And I thought little more could go wrong.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Could he have any connection with Lupe since he is Samoan?


Lurker 2 said:


> I think he thinks he knows all that- he has founded his own church! (as Samoans are inclined to do)


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Aran, I'm saddened by Barack O'kitty's passing. Always hard to loose beloved pet. Hugs.
Julie, hugs. Hope things straighten out with rental.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I am so sorry Aran. I was shocked to read this as I must have missed he was ill again. Gentle hugs to you and do not feel guilty.


Aran said:


> Just letting folks know that Barack O'Kitty died early this morning. He didn't die alone. My mom & ex-BIL were with him. Part of me feels guilty because I didn't take him back to the vet. Part of me is relieved that he's no longer suffering. But mostly I'm sad. He was a cat unlike any other. He was one of the most personable cats I've ever known. He loved all people who would pet him & love him. He helped my dad transition to the next world by staying by my dad's side the last week or so (he took turns with Pippin the cat & Pixie the dog). At least we still have 2 of the kittens, Sirius & Lily, in Mom's house, and I have Gracie & Matthew in mine.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kathleen, so cute DGS needing reassurance you were grandma in unexpected setting.
Lyn, bad time of year for stove to break. Hope it can be fixed quickly.
Maya and I had our 40 min. Walk. Finished heel on sock and mystery novel.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have just had the interview for the Home Help- so that is going ahead. All very efficient- I may have someone allocated before the end of the week.


Finally some good news for you! hooray.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well Sydney is in the "dog House" or rather on my sh** list tonight. The wonderful ham I cooked for dinner.....he swiped it off the stove top and gobbled it down. DH says we should have roasted german shepherd for dinner tomorrow as the leftovers were for dinner tomorrow. GRRRRRRR. 
First time for everything but that (*%&* DOG had best be sure this is the LAST time he does this too! Usually I put something like this back in the oven on warm so DH will have something warm for dinner when she gets home and since she was due shortly I didn't. Therefore....my fault! Guess I should consider it practice for Thanksgiving.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well Sydney is in the "dog House" or rather on my sh** list tonight. The wonderful ham I cooked for dinner.....he swiped it off the stove top and gobbled it down. DH says we should have roasted german shepherd for dinner tomorrow as the leftovers were for dinner tomorrow. GRRRRRRR.
> First time for everything but that (*%&* DOG had best be sure this is the LAST time he does this too! Usually I put something like this back in the oven on warm so DH will have something warm for dinner when she gets home and since she was due shortly I didn't. Therefore....my fault! Guess I should consider it practice for Thanksgiving.


Naughty dog! Sydney might need to go to another room during Thanksgiving or Sydney will be the best fed dog in Georgia.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well Sydney is in the "dog House" or rather on my sh** list tonight. The wonderful ham I cooked for dinner.....he swiped it off the stove top and gobbled it down. DH says we should have roasted german shepherd for dinner tomorrow as the leftovers were for dinner tomorrow. GRRRRRRR.


:shock: Sounds like someone will have to spend Thanksgiving in his crate! Yikes.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh dear, I see where I said have fun at the F & A and I meant V and A. Oh well, I may know what it means now but sure didn't type it right.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Aran...So sorry to hear of kitty's passing over the rainbow. At least your cat was well loved in all of the days here on earth. What a tough couple of weeks you have had to endure. 

Julie...Sorry to hear of the newest challenges you face. I agree that you shouldn't need assisted living quite so soon as you do get out and about still. Living 13 years in the same place should be taken into consideration for such wear and tear to a dwelling. I wonder if they do not want to make any accommodations for your current needs or maybe Lupe did some meddling while she was in New Zealand and you in Australia. We may never know.

Rookie...I love the idea of the scrubbies. I might tray to make some of those.

Matthew has some drawing ideas in place for the holidays. I love it. I am going to look for a book that we can display his cards in so people can select what they want to purchase. It would certainly help locally.

Have a safe and wonderful week.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well Sydney is in the "dog House" or rather on my sh** list tonight. The wonderful ham I cooked for dinner.....he swiped it off the stove top and gobbled it down. DH says we should have roasted german shepherd for dinner tomorrow as the leftovers were for dinner tomorrow. GRRRRRRR.
> First time for everything but that (*%&* DOG had best be sure this is the LAST time he does this too! Usually I put something like this back in the oven on warm so DH will have something warm for dinner when she gets home and since she was due shortly I didn't. Therefore....my fault! Guess I should consider it practice for Thanksgiving.


Oh no Gwen. :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: 
Ham is a pretty rich meal and the whole thing. What a dog. You are right. It could have been a whole turkey. Sydney probably doesn't even have to use his hind legs to reach it either and the nose led him straight to it. I think he'd better stay out of sight for a good long while if he isn't sick.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well Sydney is in the "dog House" or rather on my sh** list tonight. quote]
> 
> Well, you probably don't consider it funny now but it will become a family legend-- like the time my DD#2's beagle managed to climb an under-counter bookcase to get to the plate of chocolate chip cookies on the counter. Luckily they didn't kill her.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Crated for sure! Or maybe even out in the fenced back yard.


Sorlenna said:


> :shock: Sounds like someone will have to spend Thanksgiving in his crate! Yikes.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Makes me grin even now in a small way as it reminds of the move "A Christmas Story" and the dogs break into the kitchen and steal the turkey. Love that movie.


Kansas g-ma said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Well Sydney is in the "dog House" or rather on my sh** list tonight. quote]
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> There is more, now bringing me to tears- the Landlord's Agent told me yesterday that in effect they are looking for ways to evict me- claiming Ringo is damaging the property- he did do some superficial damage as a puppy, but I really object to being told that because of my hip- this is the alternate reason why I should be leaving- in their opinion to go to an Old Peoples' Home. I am only 68- hardly at that point yet. And I am only just finding out what help I am entitled to. Age Concern is going to come tomorrow- thanks to the intervention of the Alzheimers' and related disorders People that I have never disconnected from, even though Fale is no longer here. And I thought little more could go wrong.


Oh no Julie, you are going through such a long period of trials. I have sent you a PM. Will be praying for you. I'm so glad you still had contact with these people that can help you from the Age Concern and perhaps they will even go to bat for you.
Big Hugs and we will stay in contact.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Aran, so sorry on the death of the beloved kitty.
> 
> Julie, adding new intentions for the continuing prayers. I suspect that the agent made the comment as an easy way out if he planted the seed that you may be evicted, that you'd take it upon yourself to move elsewhere to avoid it. A very cowardly way to goo about it...but would mean that the will to actually make the eviction isn't very strong.
> 
> ...


Rookie, that would be me. I don't want to do my own but needs done for Thanksgiving. I hate cleaning! House isn't dirty just cluttered. I am terrible about putting things back where they belong.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Aran, My sincere sympathies on the loss of your sweet kitty. She sounded so special and had a special bond. I know you will really miss her. Big Hugs.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> I have heard of Black Friday shopping, but not Black Friday cleaning counters!
> :lol:


 :lol: I need it done before Thursday! And then try very hard not to make a mess again before Christmas!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 wrote:
I have just had the interview for the Home Help- so that is going ahead. All very efficient- I may have someone allocated before the end of the week.
_________________________________

That is great news Julie and I'm sure encouraging. As Rookie said, perhaps they were trying an easy way to get you out as they may not have enough to actually evict. I mean really, a little damage from a dog that can be repaired, and he is not damaging things now. After 13 years one would expect things would need to be done. Maybe now you will feel better, but I would let the doctor know how much your hip is affecting your quality of life, even to the extent where they mentioned you needing to go to a home. Might get you the help you need if you are ready for the surgery. From the amount of pain you are in it sounds like it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> :lol: I need it done before Thursday! And then try very hard not to make a mess again before Christmas!


That's the whole thing. You can get it all done and within no time it is like it was. Takes me less than a day in the kitchen, for sure, in fact, takes only one meal. So frustrating. It's like losing weight. Think you should only have to lose it once, but lose it, it finds its way right back and have to do it all over again. :roll:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Aran...So sorry to hear of kitty's passing over the rainbow. At least your cat was well loved in all of the days here on earth. What a tough couple of weeks you have had to endure.
> 
> Julie...Sorry to hear of the newest challenges you face. I agree that you shouldn't need assisted living quite so soon as you do get out and about still. Living 13 years in the same place should be taken into consideration for such wear and tear to a dwelling. I wonder if they do not want to make any accommodations for your current needs or maybe Lupe did some meddling while she was in New Zealand and you in Australia. We may never know.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I just watched the most wonderful movie called Quartet about a home for musicians who are retired. Mind you, the home is a mansion on beautiful grounds and each room exquisite. Maggie Smith and Tom Courtenay star in it along with Pauline Collins and a lot of famous musicians.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> That's the whole thing. You can get it all done and within no time it is like it was. Takes me less than a day in the kitchen, for sure, in fact, takes only one meal. So frustrating. It's like losing weight. Think you should only have to lose it once, but lose it, it finds its way right back and have to do it all over again. :roll:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Ok Gwen, if we are talking memories. Our West Highland Terrier, Benjii, ate a whole box of chocolate turtles that were under the Christmas tree and our son's gift to us. Then son replaced the box and dog almost got them again. Of course with chocolate being poisonous, was lucky it wasn't solid chocolate.

When I was babysitting, we lived in Florida then, I had cooked a whole roast for the children and of course left overs for the family, but Nooooooo, their German Shephard ate the WHOLE thing. Well the children had some, but the dog had most of it.

This is cute though, we have a round kitchen table that is glass. Roland, the pug, will come sit under it and look up at us watching us eat our food. Too pitiful. Think he is getting too old to care now, but it is a funny memory.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have just had the interview for the Home Help- so that is going ahead. All very efficient- I may have someone allocated before the end of the week.


That is good news!!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I've been in contact with Carol Maliza recently. She asked me to share that they are just not up to much time contacting others or posting here. The grief is too new and the tears flow too easily. Her DDIL and DS are really hard hit with the miscarriage and the emotions afterward. 

Her family were to gather with other extended family members, who have new babies, over the holidays but she is fairly certain that the time together would be more detriment than strengthening and renewing just now. She asks that we remember her, and those who would have been the new parents in our prayers and to allow them time to cope with their grief for now.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Ohio Joy, Completely understand. Such joy turned to such sadness so quickly is hard to process and takes time. We send Carol love and sincere sympathy in this time of grief. Such a special lady. I hate to see her hurting like this. Love, hugs and prayers. Please tell her we want her to take the time she needs, but she is not alone in any way as she is in our thoughts and hearts.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Makes me grin even now in a small way as it reminds of the move "A Christmas Story" and the dogs break into the kitchen and steal the turkey. Love that movie.


Ha! I'd forgotten that (but we watch that movie every year). Of course, it's much funnier when it happens to someone else...!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Of course we understand and I'll hold Carol in my heart & thoughts. Bless them all in this terrible time.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, Was just wondering if they take all the money except $20 do they expect the people to starve without money for food and to freeze without money for clothes. That does not speak well for New Zealand. I am very surprised by this but sure am learning.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I've been in contact with Carol Maliza recently. She asked me to share that they are just not up to much time contacting others or posting here. The grief is too new and the tears flow too easily. Her DDIL and DS are really hard hit with the miscarriage and the emotions afterward.
> 
> Her family were to gather with other extended family members, who have new babies, over the holidays but she is fairly certain that the time together would be more detriment than strengthening and renewing just now. She asks that we remember her, and those who would have been the new parents in our prayers and to allow them time to cope with their grief for now.
> 
> Ohio Joy


They continue to be in my prayers.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

here is my finished turquoise stashbuster long sweater. I still have to block it but I am quite pleased with it.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, Was just wondering if they take all the money except $20 do they expect the people to starve without money for food and to freeze without money for clothes. That does not speak well for New Zealand. I am very surprised by this but sure am learning.


In most asst living environments the food is provided and prepared, served, etc. Can't speak for clothing but most seniors I know have plenty.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Designer1234 said:


> here is my finished turquoise stashbuster long sweater. I still have to block it but I am quite pleased with it.


Very colorful and surely will keep your rump nice and warm!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Julie this is horrible! Prayers that this will be resolved quickly and without any more worry for you.


I really don't need any more problems- tomorrow's is that the new Counselor from Age Concern is due at 10, the new cleaning lady at 11, and my friend Lili at some time, undetermined!!!! Better than yesterday's bombshell though.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Could he have any connection with Lupe since he is Samoan?


I don't think there is other than their nationality.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Aran, I'm saddened by Barack O'kitty's passing. Always hard to loose beloved pet. Hugs.
> Julie, hugs. Hope things straighten out with rental.


Thanks, Joy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Finally some good news for you! hooray.


Thanks!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well Sydney is in the "dog House" or rather on my sh** list tonight. The wonderful ham I cooked for dinner.....he swiped it off the stove top and gobbled it down. DH says we should have roasted german shepherd for dinner tomorrow as the leftovers were for dinner tomorrow. GRRRRRRR.
> First time for everything but that (*%&* DOG had best be sure this is the LAST time he does this too! Usually I put something like this back in the oven on warm so DH will have something warm for dinner when she gets home and since she was due shortly I didn't. Therefore....my fault! Guess I should consider it practice for Thanksgiving.


Ringo would love to partake of such, but fortunately table height theft is beyond him!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Aran...So sorry to hear of kitty's passing over the rainbow. At least your cat was well loved in all of the days here on earth. What a tough couple of weeks you have had to endure.
> 
> Julie...Sorry to hear of the newest challenges you face. I agree that you shouldn't need assisted living quite so soon as you do get out and about still. Living 13 years in the same place should be taken into consideration for such wear and tear to a dwelling. I wonder if they do not want to make any accommodations for your current needs or maybe Lupe did some meddling while she was in New Zealand and you in Australia. We may never know.
> 
> ...


I am waiting to hear back from a friend who was going to look in to how I stand legally. There is still nothing in writing- so may be it was all bluster. (I hope).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh no Julie, you are going through such a long period of trials. I have sent you a PM. Will be praying for you. I'm so glad you still had contact with these people that can help you from the Age Concern and perhaps they will even go to bat for you.
> Big Hugs and we will stay in contact.


With luck it may prove that he was out of line- but I won't be trusting him in future. It seems at present as if everyone is 'with' me, that I have spoken to since. Thanks for the hugs- it does help to have somewhere to explode.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Lurker 2 wrote:
> I have just had the interview for the Home Help- so that is going ahead. All very efficient- I may have someone allocated before the end of the week.
> _________________________________
> 
> That is great news Julie and I'm sure encouraging. As Rookie said, perhaps they were trying an easy way to get you out as they may not have enough to actually evict. I mean really, a little damage from a dog that can be repaired, and he is not damaging things now. After 13 years one would expect things would need to be done. Maybe now you will feel better, but I would let the doctor know how much your hip is affecting your quality of life, even to the extent where they mentioned you needing to go to a home. Might get you the help you need if you are ready for the surgery. From the amount of pain you are in it sounds like it.


I think I did manage to overdo things on the exercycle too- I am waiting for things to ease, then will start again more slowly. I have found a way to get the necessary paint, will have to do a whole wall though or it will not look right. That will be a task for next week, that and getting Bronwen's Birthday present down to her. I've made an appointment to se the Doctor next Wednesday.


----------



## Glennys 2 (Jan 1, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Dearest Betty, so glad your computer is cooperating once again!!
> Please don't wear yourself out before the big day cleaning. If anyone, including children complain, hand them a broom. I did about the same thing to a neighbor once. I had four children under age 10 and she had one baby. She came to visit one day and said you could at least sweep the floor. I told her if she came to see me, to sit and we'd visit. If she came to visit my house, the broom was in the closet...to knock herself out cleaning!!
> Junek


 This sounds llike a neighbor I had once several. She was always cleaning her house and kept asking me everytime she saw me if my house was cleaned. I finallly told her that it was as clean as my husband liked it.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Aran , so sorry about your kitty. Julie, you have had such a year. thoughts are with you. I hope things start improving for you.


Betty the older I get the less being an excellent housekeeper is important. I used to be so fussy. Now I keep it reasonably tidy and we both keep it clean. I don't worry about it at all any more. I try not to sweat the small stuff. There is enough Big stuff in each of our lives over the years to deal with.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Dearest Betty, so glad your computer is cooperating once again!!
> Please don't wear yourself out before the big day cleaning. If anyone, including children complain, hand them a broom. I did about the same thing to a neighbor once. I had four children under age 10 and she had one baby. She came to visit one day and said you could at least sweep the floor. I told her if she came to see me, to sit and we'd visit. If she came to visit my house, the broom was in the closet...to knock herself out cleaning!!
> Junek


Oh June I love you and this story. Reminds me of an ex friend I had he at the lake. She was so over obsessive about her house being just perfect and her flower beds and her windows and her kids. And if she chose you for a friend she expected that of you. She would use a ruler to measure the dirt in between flowers and rows. If I could find a ruler in my drawers I would be lucky. It was just to stressful for me and I wasn't going to change for her.
Purple that picture of the two grandkids was adorable. Hope you get some pain relief.
Betty, you sit that doctor down and tell him to listen. I have found the best dr. She is young and she listens and takes her time and is thorough. 
Dusting of snow this morning and a few flurries in the air then the sun came out. I set my tables today for the big day so that is done. 
Gwen and everyone battling the bugs going around, hope they don't last to long.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That is good news!!


She will come tomorrow!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Of course we understand and I'll hold Carol in my heart & thoughts. Bless them all in this terrible time.


ditto.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, Was just wondering if they take all the money except $20 do they expect the people to starve without money for food and to freeze without money for clothes. That does not speak well for New Zealand. I am very surprised by this but sure am learning.


You get fed, in miniature proportions, and they expect you to have clothes in your wardrobe. I am seriously not ready for such.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Aran , so sorry about your kitty. Julie, you have had such a year. thoughts are with you. I hope things start improving for you.
> 
> Betty the older I get the less being an excellent housekeeper is important. I used to be so fussy. Now I keep it reasonably tidy and we both keep it clean. I don't worry about it at all any more. I try not to sweat the small stuff. There is enough Big stuff in each of our lives over the years to deal with.


Thank you, Shirley.


----------



## Glennys 2 (Jan 1, 2012)

Aran said:


> Just letting folks know that Barack O'Kitty died early this morning. He didn't die alone. My mom & ex-BIL were with him. Part of me feels guilty because I didn't take him back to the vet. Part of me is relieved that he's no longer suffering. But mostly I'm sad. He was a cat unlike any other. He was one of the most personable cats I've ever known. He loved all people who would pet him & love him. He helped my dad transition to the next world by staying by my dad's side the last week or so (he took turns with Pippin the cat & Pixie the dog). At least we still have 2 of the kittens, Sirius & Lily, in Mom's house, and I have Gracie & Matthew in mine.


I am so sorry to hear about Barack O'Kitty. Like you said at least he's no longer suffering.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Aran , so sorry about your kitty. Julie, you have had such a year. thoughts are with you. I hope things start improving for you.


Ditto from me, and Shirley your sweater is so nice and you look so happy and healthy. Keep up girl,whatever you are doing.
Gwen, aren't pets fun. Our dogs and cats have done so many exciting things!! , one cat got up on the counter and ate half of a pumpkin pie, our lab ate pound cakes, banana bread, whole loaves of bread. A whole roast. If I drop of food at my sisters I have to go in the house and out it in the oven.feel better Gwen.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Aran, so sorry to hear of the loss of your kitty. It is so hard.
Julie, if you are ready for asst.living so am I!!!!, 
Not a good time for ovens not to work, I am crossing my fingers my old one holds up.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> here is my finished turquoise stashbuster long sweater. I still have to block it but I am quite pleased with it.


Lovely--and one of my favorite colors!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> You get fed, in miniature proportions, and they expect you to have clothes in your wardrobe. I am seriously not ready for such.


I see. You weren't talking about low-income, which I was thinking, but actual first step of nursing home care. Understood. I saw Kansas Gma's post and realized what you'd meant. My goodness you aren't ready for that, after all, how much yarn could you buy on $20 a month. :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer, What a gorgeous sweater. One of my favorite colors and it suits you so well. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I see if I had read further you know that movie. It is one of my favorites & I watch it every year.



Gweniepooh said:


> Well Sydney is in the "dog House" or rather on my sh** list tonight. The wonderful ham I cooked for dinner.....he swiped it off the stove top and gobbled it down. DH says we should have roasted german shepherd for dinner tomorrow as the leftovers were for dinner tomorrow. GRRRRRRR.
> First time for everything but that (*%&* DOG had best be sure this is the LAST time he does this too! Usually I put something like this back in the oven on warm so DH will have something warm for dinner when she gets home and since she was due shortly I didn't. Therefore....my fault! Guess I should consider it practice for Thanksgiving.


Have you seen the movie"A Christmas Story"? I think Sydney was in that movie :lol: :roll: a group of the neighbors dogs takes the turkey off the cupboard. It's getting bad when the dog is so big he can reach the stove :lol: 
I hope you had something else in the fridge.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

I am relaxing after a great evening with my daughter and granddaugter. Dinner was good.

The recipe for the chicken and dumplings is one I found of the web and is really a cheater recipe. I didn't write down where I found the recipe but it is as following

Slow Cooker Chicken and dumplings

4 boneless chicken breast or 6 thighs
1 onion, finely chopped
2 cans cream of chicken soup
2 small cans Grands Jr Bisquites (10 count)
flour
Place chicken, onion and soup in slow cooker and fill with water to cover.ng 
Cook on high for 5-6 hours. 30 minutes before serving roll each torn bisquit in flour to prevent sticking. Drop in cooker and cook 30 minutes. (I usually go 45 minutes.)

The stove repair man came this afternoon and siad that there was a problem with the times likely due to an electrical power serge. He unplugged the stove for about 20 minutes and it is now working. He did say that he may happen again. I am so releaved. We are going to our youngest daughters for Thanksgiving dinner and all I have to do is to made some dinner rolls. I can do that now with a working oven.

My heart is heavy for you, Julie. As it is said, enough is enough. You are in my prayers.

There is much sadness with the rest of the group too and I have nothing to add to what has already been said but I am thinking and praying for each.

There is also good news and I rejoice with that too. 

Hopefully I will made it to bed early tonight as I am tired


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Our fur babies sure do provide us with memories. We had a pair of pugs that ate the special fudge DH had given me one Christmas. Wrapping paper and all! Just walked into the living room and DH had left a small box of fig newtons on the side table....Sydney had dessert it appears too.


Cashmeregma said:


> Ok Gwen, if we are talking memories. Our West Highland Terrier, Benjii, ate a whole box of chocolate turtles that were under the Christmas tree and our son's gift to us. Then son replaced the box and dog almost got them again. Of course with chocolate being poisonous, was lucky it wasn't solid chocolate.
> 
> When I was babysitting, we lived in Florida then, I had cooked a whole roast for the children and of course left overs for the family, but Nooooooo, their German Shephard ate the WHOLE thing. Well the children had some, but the dog had most of it.
> 
> This is cute though, we have a round kitchen table that is glass. Roland, the pug, will come sit under it and look up at us watching us eat our food. Too pitiful. Think he is getting too old to care now, but it is a funny memory.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you for passing this on Joy. Praying that they are able to cope with this grieve and move forward with our prayers being lifted for them.


jheiens said:


> I've been in contact with Carol Maliza recently. She asked me to share that they are just not up to much time contacting others or posting here. The grief is too new and the tears flow too easily. Her DDIL and DS are really hard hit with the miscarriage and the emotions afterward.
> 
> Her family were to gather with other extended family members, who have new babies, over the holidays but she is fairly certain that the time together would be more detriment than strengthening and renewing just now. She asks that we remember her, and those who would have been the new parents in our prayers and to allow them time to cope with their grief for now.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Gorgeous sweater and model!!!


Designer1234 said:


> here is my finished turquoise stashbuster long sweater. I still have to block it but I am quite pleased with it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, I'm so sorry the landlord is adding to your already stressful life. The last thing you need right now. If you have been there 13 yrs & they haven't done maintainence, how can they blame you? Could this be a way to get you out so they can ack the rent way up for a new tenant? I hope someone can tell them to get lost! 
I don't understand how the assisted living places can only leave people $20/months, that's nuts. Here we have senior housing but I think the maximum rent can only be 30% of your total income. Quite small apartments but they have a nice attached activity room & kitchen that can be used for family gatherings. My MIL lived in one for a couple of years & loved it.
I sure hope Lupe hasn't been up to more tricks but wouldn't put anything past " she who rides a broom"
Great you can get sow help with your housework 
Shirley, what a pretty sweater, I think that's the nicest one yet.
Joy, sorry to hear poor Carol is feeling so down, hopefully the pain will ease soon.
I think I was going to make some more comments but read too many pages to remember everything,
Tonight. Started a traveling vine scarf, I got 2 repeats of the pattern done, not to difficult but not something quickly memorized. I'm using Unforgettabe yarn, it's acrylic. Do you think that will be OK or will I have trouble blocking it? I have quite lot of lace weight yarn in my stash but I think that s too fine unless I make it wider.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Spider said:


> Aran, so sorry to hear of the loss of your kitty. It is so hard.
> Julie, if you are ready for asst.living so am I!!!!,
> Not a good time for ovens not to work, I am crossing my fingers my old one holds up.


That is exactly my point- I am NOT ready!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I see. You weren't talking about low-income, which I was thinking, but actual first step of nursing home care. Understood. I saw Kansas Gma's post and realized what you'd meant. My goodness you aren't ready for that, after all, how much yarn could you buy on $20 a month. :wink:


I once spent a week in an old Peoples' Home when I was still under Mental Health- so I do have an idea of what it is likely to be like. And not a lot!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I am relaxing after a great evening with my daughter and granddaugter. Dinner was good.
> 
> The recipe for the chicken and dumplings is one I found of the web and is really a cheater recipe. I didn't write down where I found the recipe but it is as following
> 
> ...


Thanks Marilyn! Hopefully I am over-reacting- but I am dreading any letters from Australia- (the landlord lives in Melbourne).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, I'm so sorry the landlord is adding to your already stressful life. The last thing you need right now. If you have been there 13 yrs & they haven't done maintainence, how can they blame you? Could this be a way to get you out so they can ack the rent way up for a new tenant? I hope someone can tell them to get lost!
> I don't understand how the assisted living places can only leave people $20/months, that's nuts. Here we have senior housing but I think the maximum rent can only be 30% of your total income. Quite small apartments but they have a nice attached activity room & kitchen that can be used for family gatherings. My MIL lived in one for a couple of years & loved it.
> I sure hope Lupe hasn't been up to more tricks but wouldn't put anything past " she who rides a broom"
> Great you can get sow help with your housework
> ...


I have done 6 repeats, and a 4 stitch border each side on my current, lace weight Travelling Vine- it is working well.
It would be so nice to be drama free! But at least we can vent here!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, I'm so sorry the landlord is adding to your already stressful life. The last thing you need right now. If you have been there 13 yrs & they haven't done maintainence, how can they blame you? Could this be a way to get you out so they can ack the rent way up for a new tenant? I hope someone can tell them to get lost!
> I don't understand how the assisted living places can only leave people $20/months, that's nuts. Here we have senior housing but I think the maximum rent can only be 30% of your total income. Quite small apartments but they have a nice attached activity room & kitchen that can be used for family gatherings. My MIL lived in one for a couple of years & loved it.
> I sure hope Lupe hasn't been up to more tricks but wouldn't put anything past " she who rides a broom"
> Great you can get sow help with your housework
> ...


I have used lots of acrylic in just about everything. I pin it and spray it lightly with a fine spray and then leave it overnight. I find they don't need a lot of blocking.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I am so sorry aran - I know how difficult it is to let go of one of our furry children - just imagine what he is doing now. --- sam



Aran said:


> Just letting folks know that Barack O'Kitty died early this morning. He didn't die alone. My mom & ex-BIL were with him. Part of me feels guilty because I didn't take him back to the vet. Part of me is relieved that he's no longer suffering. But mostly I'm sad. He was a cat unlike any other. He was one of the most personable cats I've ever known. He loved all people who would pet him & love him. He helped my dad transition to the next world by staying by my dad's side the last week or so (he took turns with Pippin the cat & Pixie the dog). At least we still have 2 of the kittens, Sirius & Lily, in Mom's house, and I have Gracie & Matthew in mine.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sour cream is also good mashed into the potatoes. --- sam



machriste said:


> So sorry about your kitty, Aran. Many of us have experienced the loss of a beloved pet and know how difficult that is. Glad you have the two descendants
> 
> Julie, prayers for you, Hope this can be resolved. You certainly do not need any more stress in your life. I'm can't help but feel all this adds to your physical pain.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i was teasing actually - i will find it eventually - when it is important that i find it. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> I have found most of it. A few more things to figure out what to do with, then that one is as done as it gets. I still have the table and the other counter to do, but shouldn't take long. Tomorrow! I just put a needed load of clothes in the washer. We went to GFS then picked up Chinese for dinner. What doesn't get done cleaning wise doesn't get done! Dr appointments the next two mornings.
> 
> Are you sure you want me to come find your counter?!! But I could be persuaded if it can wait until after thanksgiving.!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am lmao - way to go Sydney - it has happened at Heidi's house a few times - you can't be mad at him for doing what comes naturally. better the ham than the couch again. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Well Sydney is in the "dog House" or rather on my sh** list tonight. The wonderful ham I cooked for dinner.....he swiped it off the stove top and gobbled it down. DH says we should have roasted german shepherd for dinner tomorrow as the leftovers were for dinner tomorrow. GRRRRRRR.
> First time for everything but that (*%&* DOG had best be sure this is the LAST time he does this too! Usually I put something like this back in the oven on warm so DH will have something warm for dinner when she gets home and since she was due shortly I didn't. Therefore....my fault! Guess I should consider it practice for Thanksgiving.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

soothing healing energy zooming their way. --- sam



jheiens said:


> I've been in contact with Carol Maliza recently. She asked me to share that they are just not up to much time contacting others or posting here. The grief is too new and the tears flow too easily. Her DDIL and DS are really hard hit with the miscarriage and the emotions afterward.
> 
> Her family were to gather with other extended family members, who have new babies, over the holidays but she is fairly certain that the time together would be more detriment than strengthening and renewing just now. She asks that we remember her, and those who would have been the new parents in our prayers and to allow them time to cope with their grief for now.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very nice Shirley - looks warm so should work well for when you go out. --- sam



Designer1234 said:


> here is my finished turquoise stashbuster long sweater. I still have to block it but I am quite pleased with it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

rotflmao --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Our fur babies sure do provide us with memories. We had a pair of pugs that ate the special fudge DH had given me one Christmas. Wrapping paper and all! Just walked into the living room and DH had left a small box of fig newtons on the side table....Sydney had dessert it appears too.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good point there Sam!


thewren said:


> i am lmao - way to go Sydney - it has happened at Heidi's house a few times - you can't be mad at him for doing what comes naturally. better the ham than the couch again. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How have you been doing Sam? Will everyone be eating at Heidi's n Thursday (including the human volcano}? We will just be 4 here.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Think I'll go buy another ham (for people NOT Sydney) tomorrow. Saturday we will take left overs to newly married DD's home and watch the GA-GA Tech football game. I think kickoff is at 12:30. SIL is a GA football fanatic extreme. DD says to just come, sit back, and watch the show he puts on. Ought to be interesting. I'm not much of a footbal fan myself by DH will enjoy it. I plan to take along some knitting. 

Goodnight all. Sweet dreams or a magnificent morning depending on where you are and what your up to. TTYL.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Just a quick hello before I go to bed. We are in Rotarura for a couple of nights. Will attach a photo taken from our balcony, this is apparently the largest geyser in the valley. There is also a mud pool which is hard to see but we can hear it gurgling away. Was worried it would smell of sulphur but the slight smell is not bad. 
Not even managing to keep up this week. Great to see a couple of our old members have been able to return.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> There is more, now bringing me to tears- the Landlord's Agent told me yesterday that in effect they are looking for ways to evict me- claiming Ringo is damaging the property- he did do some superficial damage as a puppy, but I really object to being told that because of my hip- this is the alternate reason why I should be leaving- in their opinion to go to an Old Peoples' Home. I am only 68- hardly at that point yet. And I am only just finding out what help I am entitled to. Age Concern is going to come tomorrow- thanks to the intervention of the Alzheimers' and related disorders People that I have never disconnected from, even though Fale is no longer here. And I thought little more could go wrong.


Oh Julie, that's really awful. Age Concern people are 'on the ball' so I'm praying that they can ensure you aren't badly treated by the Landlord. What a cheek! All I can do is send you a huge comforting and reassuring {{{{{{{{{HUMUNGOUS HUG}}}}}}}}} and ear rub for the faithful Ringo.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> He is Samoan? Could Lupe have got to him? Nothing she did would surprise me.


I was just wondering the same thing.......


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Aran, so sorry you have lost your dear BarackOKitty. It's hard to say goodbye to a much loved pet as many of us know, but as you say, he is no longer suffering.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ditto here. Anyone who is a *friend* and comes to my house knows they are coming to see me and not the house. House varies from straighten up to total chaos 365 days a year and I am learning not to apologize for it. But if you are coming to judge my house cleaning save yourself the time; I give myself an "F" and really don't care if you do too....LOL.


Think we are on the same wavelength here  :thumbup:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well Sydney is in the "dog House" or rather on my sh** list tonight. The wonderful ham I cooked for dinner.....he swiped it off the stove top and gobbled it down. DH says we should have roasted german shepherd for dinner tomorrow as the leftovers were for dinner tomorrow. GRRRRRRR.
> First time for everything but that (*%&* DOG had best be sure this is the LAST time he does this too! Usually I put something like this back in the oven on warm so DH will have something warm for dinner when she gets home and since she was due shortly I didn't. Therefore....my fault! Guess I should consider it practice for Thanksgiving.


You realise that DH will have to provide the recipe for Roast German Shepherd? :mrgreen: :shock:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well Sydney is in the "dog House" or rather on my sh** list tonight. The wonderful ham I cooked for dinner.....he swiped it off the stove top and gobbled it down. DH says we should have roasted german shepherd for dinner tomorrow as the leftovers were for dinner tomorrow. GRRRRRRR.
> First time for everything but that (*%&* DOG had best be sure this is the LAST time he does this too! Usually I put something like this back in the oven on warm so DH will have something warm for dinner when she gets home and since she was due shortly I didn't. Therefore....my fault! Guess I should consider it practice for Thanksgiving.


Oh dear Sydney!!! Sounds like he needs to spend some time on the naughty step!!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> here is my finished turquoise stashbuster long sweater. I still have to block it but I am quite pleased with it.


And so you should be! I love the colour and texture combinations.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> Just a quick hello before I go to bed. We are in Rotarura for a couple of nights. Will attach a photo taken from our balcony, this is apparently the largest geyser in the valley. There is also a mud pool which is hard to see but we can hear it gurgling away. Was worried it would smell of sulphur but the slight smell is not bad.
> Not even managing to keep up this week. Great to see a couple of our old members have been able to return.


Wow! That's a great photo. No geysers here....just a lot of grey skies and rain :-(


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hey Darowil, What a great shot of the geyser. I'm having a sleepless night and thought I would check in. So good to hear from you and knowing you are seeing new and wonderful things. Of course, that isn't unusual for you. Have a wonderful time.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Ohio Joy, Completely understand. Such joy turned to such sadness so quickly is hard to process and takes time. We send Carol love and sincere sympathy in this time of grief. Such a special lady. I hate to see her hurting like this. Love, hugs and prayers. Please tell her we want her to take the time she needs, but she is not alone in any way as she is in our thoughts and hearts.


I think you have said what I was feeling, only so much better.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> here is my finished turquoise stashbuster long sweater. I still have to block it but I am quite pleased with it.


That is wonderful! I am really looking forward to the workshop. By Jamuary, I will be more than ready for a change from Christmas present cowls and scarves!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Oh Julie, that's really awful. Age Concern people are 'on the ball' so I'm praying that they can ensure you aren't badly treated by the Landlord. What a cheek! All I can do is send you a huge comforting and reassuring {{{{{{{{{HUMUNGOUS HUG}}}}}}}}} and ear rub for the faithful Ringo.


They are the equivalent here- of the Tribunal in Sydney- that I went over for. There is nothing yet by email- but a letter from Australia would take a number of days, legally they can't put the rent up for another few months, (March). Thank you so much for the HUG, Humungous or otherwise!!!! Ringo is being very concerned when I have been in tears- but he knows it is not because of anything that he has done wrong- puppies can't help being a bit boistrous- just as a kitten can take a toll on the curtains.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Ok Gwen, if we are talking memories. Our West Highland Terrier, Benjii, ate a whole box of chocolate turtles that were under the Christmas tree and our son's gift to us. Then son replaced the box and dog almost got them again. Of course with chocolate being poisonous, was lucky it wasn't solid chocolate.
> 
> When I was babysitting, we lived in Florida then, I had cooked a whole roast for the children and of course left overs for the family, but Nooooooo, their German Shephard ate the WHOLE thing. Well the children had some, but the dog had most of it.
> 
> This is cute though, we have a round kitchen table that is glass. Roland, the pug, will come sit under it and look up at us watching us eat our food. Too pitiful. Think he is getting too old to care now, but it is a funny memory.


Our Tarqui (golden retriever) once ate a half pound of butter....and the butter dish! Another time I had visitors and came into the kitchen to discover that Charlie (cat) had licked all the sugar off the top of the apple pie! No, I didn't serve it, unlike DH's pork chop which he had only nibbled a corner of :shock: :lol: !


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> That's really foul! They should be glad to have such a steady and reliable tenant. I hope the Age Concern people can help you sort that to everyone's satisfaction.


That is so true. It is a wicked thing to do. Get as much help as you can and we are here to support you.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Aran, I am so sorry for you and your cat. Prayers and hugs.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

TNS said:


> You realise that DH will have to provide the recipe for Roast German Shepherd? :mrgreen: :shock:


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

KateB said:


> Our Tarqui (golden retriever) once ate a half pound of butter....and the butter dish! Another time I had visitors and came into the kitchen to discover that Charlie (cat) had licked all the sugar off the top of the apple pie! No, I didn't serve it, unlike DH's pork chop which he had only nibbled a corner of :shock: :lol: !


I know I have told you this before, but one year, our black Labrador, Nell, took a large bite out of the Christmas cake that I had left on the work top ready to have the marzipan put on it. I trimmed up the edges, and filled the hole with extra marzipan! Another time, she grabbed the sandwiches I had made to take to work and wolfed them down, cling film wrapping and all!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Shirley - That's your nicest stashbuster yet!
Aran - I'm so sorry to hear about Barack O'Kitty.
Julie - Hoping that this eviction scare is just that and doesn't come to anything.
Gwen - my beautiful Goldie ate everything he could lay his paws on, including the carpets! It's a dog thing!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I know I have told you this before, but one year, our black Labrador, Nell, took a large bite out of the Christmas cake that I had left on the work top ready to have the marzipan put on it. I trimmed up the edges, and filled the hole with extra marzipan! Another time, she grabbed the sandwiches I had made to take to work and wolfed them down, cling film wrapping and all!


The worst I heard was when my mum's friend's dog ate the budgie! :shock: For years afterwards all you had to say was, "Who ate the budgie?" and the poor dog would cringe!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, it has stopped raining and we have had frost overnight.
> 
> TNS I love your shawl and all the detective stories associated with it. I have decided to finish my knitted shawl with crochet and will just play around with it. Gets me out of having to follow a pattern.
> 
> ...


Adorable children. And that scrumbling looks interesting. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Martina, so happy for you. Hope legal kerfuffle over soon.


Ditto....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hope everyone has a good week leading up to US Thanksgiving. I was sick all weekend and still feeling pun but am on the mend...I hope. Anyway, got behind in things needing to get done but true to form they are still there waiting for me. LOL Plan on baking a small ham and sweet potatoes for dinner tonight. Right now I'm off to work on Christmas cards for the exchange and for family. If I can get a few done everyday won't be too bad. Will keep all in prayer and special prayer for the young man in the accident that Cashmeregma mentioned. Will try to TTYL. Hugs for all.


Sorry to hear you have been sick. You take care....

And also to everyone else that have come down with bugs etc. Get better soon everyone.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from rainy Surrey, again. Well it was nice and sunny yesterday.

I got on really well at the assessment clinic yesterday and after an hour of questioning I have been accepted on the FM pain management course which will start in the new year. The Psychologist and the Physioterapist who interviewed me will be running the course and they seemed very nice.

Sending healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> I just watched the most wonderful movie called Quartet about a home for musicians who are retired. Mind you, the home is a mansion on beautiful grounds and each room exquisite. Maggie Smith and Tom Courtenay star in it along with Pauline Collins and a lot of famous musicians.


I shall look out for that one. Sounds like my kind of film :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I really don't need any more problems- tomorrow's is that the new Counselor from Age Concern is due at 10, the new cleaning lady at 11, and my friend Lili at some time, undetermined!!!! Better than yesterday's bombshell though.


Good heavens! I have just skimmed through your posts after seeing the "bombshell". I do hope all of this gets sorted and you are safe to stay where you are..... Take care and HUGS


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I understand -- It's a very tough thing to endure and the hurt never goes away. Keeping her and her family in my prayers.



jheiens said:


> I've been in contact with Carol Maliza recently. She asked me to share that they are just not up to much time contacting others or posting here. The grief is too new and the tears flow too easily. Her DDIL and DS are really hard hit with the miscarriage and the emotions afterward.
> 
> Her family were to gather with other extended family members, who have new babies, over the holidays but she is fairly certain that the time together would be more detriment than strengthening and renewing just now. She asks that we remember her, and those who would have been the new parents in our prayers and to allow them time to cope with their grief for now.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

reminded me of the time my cat and dog stole an uncooked chicken off the counter and I caught them out in the garden with it. I didnt have anything else to cook for my DH dinner that day so took it back washed it cut the chewed bits off cooked it and served it, it was years before I confessed on why I just didn't feel like eating that night lol. Those were the days when we had 2 small kids and no money to spare to go out and buy something else for dinner.
Hugsssssssss to all, lyn 


Gweniepooh said:


> Makes me grin even now in a small way as it reminds of the move "A Christmas Story" and the dogs break into the kitchen and steal the turkey. Love that movie.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

((((((((((((((((hugs julie))))))))))))))))



Cashmeregma said:


> Lurker 2 wrote:
> I have just had the interview for the Home Help- so that is going ahead. All very efficient- I may have someone allocated before the end of the week.
> _________________________________
> 
> That is great news Julie and I'm sure encouraging. As Rookie said, perhaps they were trying an easy way to get you out as they may not have enough to actually evict. I mean really, a little damage from a dog that can be repaired, and he is not damaging things now. After 13 years one would expect things would need to be done. Maybe now you will feel better, but I would let the doctor know how much your hip is affecting your quality of life, even to the extent where they mentioned you needing to go to a home. Might get you the help you need if you are ready for the surgery. From the amount of pain you are in it sounds like it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

And, healing soothing vibes back to you. That sounds so encouraging to be part of the FM group---having the support of the group plus the two doctors will be wonderful. I hope they come up with lots of solutions. Hope you and Mr. P are feeling better.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from rainy Surrey, again. Well it was nice and sunny yesterday.
> 
> I got on really well at the assessment clinic yesterday and after an hour of questioning I have been accepted on the FM pain management course which will start in the new year. The Psychologist and the Physioterapist who interviewed me will be running the course and they seemed very nice.
> 
> Sending healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Shirley - love the sweater!!

Gwen - poor Sydney in the dog house (crate). My Dad and his brothers (4 of them) sat and played cards after Midnight Mass one year and although intending to just nibble on the Christmas ham (home butchered & cured), ended up eating the nearly the whole thing (a little drinking was going on too I'm sure). I never heard the story from my Mom, but my uncle loves telling the story and says he's never seen my Mom so angry---You think!!??? That ham was to feed probably close to 20 people!! I'm not sure what Mom served instead, but I'm sure she found something being the resourceful person she was. You can forgive the animals, but not the grown men!

Love the photo, Darowil - I hope to travel to those parts some day.

Feeling much better today - a very good nights sleep (6 hours straight which is great for me) and I'm not as stuffy and the sinus drip has stopped...Hip Hip Hooray; this one took way too long to go away and I'm just hopeful DH hasn't caught it.

I think housecleaning is on the agenda for today and I MUST get to the post office to get some things sent off that I've promised people! If that all gets done, then I might get some more knitting done!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> here is my finished turquoise stashbuster long sweater. I still have to block it but I am quite pleased with it.


Lovely and I love the colour combinations.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> Our Tarqui (golden retriever) once ate a half pound of butter....and the butter dish! Another time I had visitors and came into the kitchen to discover that Charlie (cat) had licked all the sugar off the top of the apple pie! No, I didn't serve it, unlike DH's pork chop which he had only nibbled a corner of :shock: :lol: !


He only thought he was your official food taster! :XD:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

darowil said:


> Just a quick hello before I go to bed. We are in Rotarura for a couple of nights. Will attach a photo taken from our balcony, this is apparently the largest geyser in the valley. There is also a mud pool which is hard to see but we can hear it gurgling away. Was worried it would smell of sulphur but the slight smell is not bad.
> Not even managing to keep up this week. Great to see a couple of our old members have been able to return.


That is a great photo and an awesome sight!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi - I was just out on Pinterest (another time gobbler) looking at shawl pins....how great it this?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Those are great fun and very wonderful. :thumbup:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from rainy Surrey, again. Well it was nice and sunny yesterday.
> 
> I got on really well at the assessment clinic yesterday and after an hour of questioning I have been accepted on the FM pain management course which will start in the new year. The Psychologist and the Physioterapist who interviewed me will be running the course and they seemed very nice.
> 
> Sending healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.


Good news on the course. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ditto here. Anyone who is a *friend* and comes to my house knows they are coming to see me and not the house. House varies from straighten up to total chaos 365 days a year and I am learning not to apologize for it. But if you are coming to judge my house cleaning save yourself the time; I give myself an "F" and really don't care if you do too....LOL.


There are always much more interesting, fun things to do than cleaning. When my children were small, playing with them, comforting a sick or hurting child, chauffeuring them to and from after school jobs. (Living in the country involved driving 20 miles round trip)
I've never been a great housekeeper. But it's even harder since I'm so limited in what I can do.
I'm like you, Gwen, I'm not going to apologize.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Well Sydney is in the "dog House" or rather on my sh** list tonight. quote]
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is so true. It is a wicked thing to do. Get as much help as you can and we are here to support you.


I hope to know better how I stand, after today's visit from the Age Concern lady. The new Cleaning Lady is due too, and as well as all that I am expecting my friend Lili but have no way of contacting her! It is good to be able to let off steam here!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I've been in contact with Carol Maliza recently. She asked me to share that they are just not up to much time contacting others or posting here. The grief is too new and the tears flow too easily. Her DDIL and DS are really hard hit with the miscarriage and the emotions afterward.
> 
> Her family were to gather with other extended family members, who have new babies, over the holidays but she is fairly certain that the time together would be more detriment than strengthening and renewing just now. She asks that we remember her, and those who would have been the new parents in our prayers and to allow them time to cope with their grief for now.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I know I have told you this before, but one year, our black Labrador, Nell, took a large bite out of the Christmas cake that I had left on the work top ready to have the marzipan put on it. I trimmed up the edges, and filled the hole with extra marzipan! Another time, she grabbed the sandwiches I had made to take to work and wolfed them down, cling film wrapping and all!


Not the same, but our golden Lab, Juniper, specialised in bringing home the contents of our Jewish neighbour's rubbish, always theirs, never from the old lady on the other side! I know it smelled lovely to her. BUT...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> here is my finished turquoise stashbuster long sweater. I still have to block it but I am quite pleased with it.


Shirley, your newest sweater is truly a work of art! And a wonderful color that is very flattering for you.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Shirley - That's your nicest stashbuster yet!
> Aran - I'm so sorry to hear about Barack O'Kitty.
> Julie - Hoping that this eviction scare is just that and doesn't come to anything.
> Gwen - my beautiful Goldie ate everything he could lay his paws on, including the carpets! It's a dog thing!


It will be some time before I feel safe, though.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am waiting to hear back from a friend who was going to look in to how I stand legally. There is still nothing in writing- so may be it was all bluster. (I hope).


I'm praying all of this is just bluster as you say. Glad you have help with house work, etc.
Junek


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> here is my finished turquoise stashbuster long sweater. I still have to block it but I am quite pleased with it.


A beautiful sweater on a beautiful woman!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Good heavens! I have just skimmed through your posts after seeing the "bombshell". I do hope all of this gets sorted and you are safe to stay where you are..... Take care and HUGS


I will take up the kind offer from the phlebotomist, to come round and help do the painting that will cover up Ringo's puppy damage- I have to get back to him by Friday. I will be doing all I can to remain here. What is most annoying is that the Landlord had had ample opportunity to see things, in the past, when he used to do his own maintenance (?sp) it is just since the Agent has been photographing things that it has become an issue. 
Thanks, Cathy! Hope all is well in your world!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

melyn said:


> reminded me of the time my cat and dog stole an uncooked chicken off the counter and I caught them out in the garden with it. I didnt have anything else to cook for my DH dinner that day so took it back washed it cut the chewed bits off cooked it and served it, it was years before I confessed on why I just didn't feel like eating that night lol. Those were the days when we had 2 small kids and no money to spare to go out and buy something else for dinner.
> Hugsssssssss to all, lyn


Not surprised it took some time!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I'm praying all of this is just bluster as you say. Glad you have help with house work, etc.
> Junek


Thanks June!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Spider said:


> Oh June I love you and this story. Reminds me of an ex friend I had he at the lake. She was so over obsessive about her house being just perfect and her flower beds and her windows and her kids. And if she chose you for a friend she expected that of you. She would use a ruler to measure the dirt in between flowers and rows. If I could find a ruler in my drawers I would be lucky. It was just to stressful for me and I wasn't going to change for her.
> Purple that picture of the two grandkids was adorable. Hope you get some pain relief.
> Betty, you sit that doctor down and tell him to listen. I have found the best dr. She is young and she listens and takes her time and is thorough.
> Dusting of snow this morning and a few flurries in the air then the sun came out. I set my tables today for the big day so that is done.
> Gwen and everyone battling the bugs going around, hope they don't last to long.


My dear Spider, I've never been much of a housekeeper but it's clean enough that it's not been condemned!!LOL!
As Shirley says there is too much BIG stuff to be concerned with to sweat the SMALL stuff.
I've been thinking of you and your poor hurting feet. I do hope rest, shots and exercise has lessened your pain.
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ringo would love to partake of such, but fortunately table height theft is beyond him!


Must admit the thought of Ringo trying to get himself high enough to do the meat-theft bit gave me a chuckle! He sounds like such a nice dog and so good for you.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Spider said:


> Aran, so sorry to hear of the loss of your kitty. It is so hard.
> Julie, if you are ready for asst.living so am I!!!!,
> Not a good time for ovens not to work, I am crossing my fingers my old one holds up.


We had to have our maintenance man replace the coil in our electric range last week. My daughter , who does all the cooking, noticed a bright spot on the coil and we knew it would soon burn through. She baked a pie a couple of days ago so we know it's ready for the turkey!
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Spider said:


> Oh June I love you and this story. Reminds me of an ex friend I had he at the lake. She was so over obsessive about her house being just perfect and her flower beds and her windows and her kids. .


Oh, my, that is just TOO obsessive! Imagine what her kids went through trying to please her. My mom was obsessive about the house being clean but it sure didn't rub off on me. Mine will get a bit less cluttered for this weekend as SIL is coming and it bothers him. But NOT to that extent.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just a quick hello before I go to bed. We are in Rotarura for a couple of nights. Will attach a photo taken from our balcony, this is apparently the largest geyser in the valley. There is also a mud pool which is hard to see but we can hear it gurgling away. Was worried it would smell of sulphur but the slight smell is not bad.
> Not even managing to keep up this week. Great to see a couple of our old members have been able to return.


Thanks for the picture. So different than my scenery!! No volcanic activity on our East Coast.
Hope your holiday is going well with lots of fun. I'm looking forward to more pictures when you're settled back at home.
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you for passing this on Joy. Praying that they are able to cope with this grieve and move forward with our prayers being lifted for them.


Yes, Joy, I would echo this-- and it certainly would be painful seeing others with their new babes.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from rainy Surrey, again. Well it was nice and sunny yesterday.
> 
> I got on really well at the assessment clinic yesterday and after an hour of questioning I have been accepted on the FM pain management course which will start in the new year. The Psychologist and the Physioterapist who interviewed me will be running the course and they seemed very nice.
> 
> Sending healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.


That's great, and since it's specifically for FM, I hope you get relief.
It's not rainy here but we had a stormy night after a very warm day with temperatures in the mid-70's f...God bless the Gulf Stream!! But rain and colder temperatures are coming this afternoon.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

melyn said:


> reminded me of the time my cat and dog stole an uncooked chicken off the counter and I caught them out in the garden with it. I didnt have anything else to cook for my DH dinner that day so took it back washed it cut the chewed bits off cooked it and served it, it was years before I confessed on why I just didn't feel like eating that night lol. Those were the days when we had 2 small kids and no money to spare to go out and buy something else for dinner.
> Hugsssssssss to all, lyn


I've been there, too, but there was always a hefty bag of navy beans in the pantry for those really tight times!
Junek


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I hope to know better how I stand, after today's visit from the Age Concern lady. The new Cleaning Lady is due too, and as well as all that I am expecting my friend Lili but have no way of contacting her! It is good to be able to let off steam here!


 :thumbup: Steam away :thumbup:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> The worst I heard was when my mum's friend's dog ate the budgie! :shock: For years afterwards all you had to say was, "Who ate the budgie?" and the poor dog would cringe!


Oh how awful! But sort of funny too....reverse oneupmanship. :XD: :XD:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Must admit the thought of Ringo trying to get himself high enough to do the meat-theft bit gave me a chuckle! He sounds like such a nice dog and so good for you.


He is a very loving dog- and obviously does his best to do what I ask of him- his big draw-back is that he wants to defend me from the world, when we are walking (an ancient instinct of the Corgi) but it leads him into fights- and we have too many uncontrolled dogs around I have seen Alsatians a Rottweiller , and many indeterminant pit bull crosses (some definitely with Mastif also in them) and not an owner in sight. I am too scared to risk him and me- which leads to his weight issues- but being neutered of course does not help either! I was prepared to walk him when Fale was with me- but of course that no longer works.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> :thumbup: Steam away :thumbup:


Thanks!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hi - I was just out on Pinterest (another time gobbler) looking at shawl pins....how great it this?


Very pretty, worth trying to make something along these lines.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't understand how the assisted living places can only leave people $20/months, that's nuts. Here we have senior housing but I think the maximum rent can only be 30% of your total income.


Asstd living and senior housing are two completely different concepts here in the US, don't know about Aus. Asstd living has attendants and even a nurse or two; people need help with dressing, bathing, managing meds. Julie certainly is NOT ready for that. And they are VERY expensive--around $4000 per month so little wonder they require so much of retirement check, which probably doesn't come close to $4000.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Our Tarqui (golden retriever) once ate a half pound of butter....and the butter dish! Another time I had visitors and came into the kitchen to discover that Charlie (cat) had licked all the sugar off the top of the apple pie! No, I didn't serve it, unlike DH's pork chop which he had only nibbled a corner of :shock: :lol: !


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:

Oh the things our furry babies do. I forgot about our black lab, Snoopy. I've told this before but it sure reminds me of Sydney in a previous escapade. Snoopy ate half a chair while we were out for the evening. Oh my, can't believe I almost forgot what else Benji did...the West Highland that ate the chocolate turtles, (not real turtles but chocolate over caramel with nuts.) His name was Benjii and Benjii ate part of the cover off a hand-sewn quilt I had done for our sone with expensive fabric and we were poor then. He actually pulled it out from between other covers to do it too. I hadn't allowed him to walk on it when I was quilting it on the floor as I didn't have any proper hoops for quilting and my table was too small. He must have resented that quilt. After that I resented him. :x

What a laugh people must have gotten out of the pie with the sugar all licked out. The pie not tasted. We love them for sure. I always said it was God's way of teaching me unconditional love.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

TNS wrote:
You realise that DH will have to provide the recipe for Roast German Shepherd?



KateB said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD:


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> I know I have told you this before, but one year, our black Labrador, Nell, took a large bite out of the Christmas cake that I had left on the work top ready to have the marzipan put on it. I trimmed up the edges, and filled the hole with extra marzipan! Another time, she grabbed the sandwiches I had made to take to work and wolfed them down, cling film wrapping and all!


Oh no to the saran wrap (cling wrap.) That sweetie was lucky she didn't need surgery. Our black lab, Snoopy always had the most colorful bathrooms from all the various things he would scarf down. Sometimes even shiny and sparkly.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> The worst I heard was when my mum's friend's dog ate the budgie! :shock: For years afterwards all you had to say was, "Who ate the budgie?" and the poor dog would cringe!


Oh no! :shock: That does take the cake, or should I say the pie. I can just picture the dog with his guilt like in the You Tube video where the lady says who did this? The innocent dog looks at the guilty dog and the other dog slinks away with a look of unmistakable guilt and what have I done!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB wrote:
Our Tarqui (golden retriever) once ate a half pound of butter....and the butter dish! Another time I had visitors and came into the kitchen to discover that Charlie (cat) had licked all the sugar off the top of the apple pie! No, I didn't serve it, unlike DH's pork chop which he had only nibbled a corner of !



TNS said:


> He only thought he was your official food taster! :XD:


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Oh how I love your sense of humor. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> There are always much more interesting, fun things to do than cleaning. When my children were small, playing with them, comforting a sick or hurting child, chauffeuring them to and from after school jobs. (Living in the country involved driving 20 miles round trip)
> I've never been a great housekeeper. But it's even harder since I'm so limited in what I can do.
> I'm like you, Gwen, I'm not going to apologize.
> Junek


The friend (DH'f friend,) now banned from our house for saying I was disgusting (because of my weight- I wasn't doing anything disgusting, honest,:XD: :XD: also used to criticize me for almost everything and I would have worked so hard to have things very special for them when they visited. Not enough plants, need a light here, this light is too bright, fringe on the rug needs to have every fringe in the same direction (I couldnt vacuum then and DH had done that, on and on. He had no idea how hard things were for me to do. He didn't do this in front of other people but when I came down early to make coffee for him. I can't believe that I still have dreams of him turning up at our door and walking in. I love his wife and have always enjoyed her as a special friend but I'm afraid he may have spoiled this. Good riddance though and now I can relax.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I hope to know better how I stand, after today's visit from the Age Concern lady. The new Cleaning Lady is due too, and as well as all that I am expecting my friend Lili but have no way of contacting her! It is good to be able to let off steam here!


It never rains but it pours. Perhaps Lili will be supportive if she shows up at the same time.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not the same, but our golden Lab, Juniper, specialised in bringing home the contents of our Jewish neighbour's rubbish, always theirs, never from the old lady on the other side! I know it smelled lovely to her. BUT...


Perhaps the kosher was better. When we ate meat we often got kosher.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

jknappva said:


> There are always much more interesting, fun things to do than cleaning. When my children were small, playing with them, comforting a sick or hurting child, chauffeuring them to and from after school jobs. (Living in the country involved driving 20 miles round trip)
> I've never been a great housekeeper. But it's even harder since I'm so limited in what I can do.
> I'm like you, Gwen, I'm not going to apologize.
> Junek


My sister used to those who commented on her housekeeping that she lived ''in this mess. The *least* you could do was come and visit for a while.''

Ohio Joy


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

TNS said:


> Oh how awful! But sort of funny too....reverse oneupmanship. :XD: :XD:


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> He is a very loving dog- and obviously does his best to do what I ask of him- his big draw-back is that he wants to defend me from the world, when we are walking (an ancient instinct of the Corgi) but it leads him into fights- and we have too many uncontrolled dogs around I have seen Alsatians a Rottweiller , and many indeterminant pit bull crosses (some definitely with Mastif also in them) and not an owner in sight. I am too scared to risk him and me- which leads to his weight issues- but being neutered of course does not help either! I was prepared to walk him when Fale was with me- but of course that no longer works.


And since every step is in pain....
I would be afraid too with those dogs on the loose.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Purple, This will be interesting for so many of us to learn what they do and how they will help you. So much of my pain is gone from the cold laser treatments. Keep me posted.

Normadaern, The move Quartet was on Netflix. Hope you can get that or perhaps the library will have it. Worth the effort I thought.

Melyn, I remember those days well when one ate what they had. How did they take your confession about the stolen and chewed chicken??
:XD: 

Rookie, That sounds like a fantastic ham and those "animals" sure did like it. Great that they can now tell it with a sense of humor. I bet your mom felt like they WERE animals.
Glad you are feeling better. Ooooh, nice shawl pin.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good morning from GA! It is a dull gray day today; hope it brightens up some. Have loved all the stories of fur babies snitching food and even the budgie. Sydney is still alive (no roast shepherd recipe). He really is a sweetie and I can't be mad at him. From all your stories it reminded me of our family dog when I was very young. We had milk delivered in bottles several times a week and it was left outside the door in a box. Chester, a shepherd/collie mix, would go and steal the milk from the neighbors. I remember my mom would be so embarrassed as she returned the bottles of milk. He never broke a bottle either.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

TNS said:


> You realise that DH will have to provide the recipe for Roast German Shepherd? :mrgreen: :shock:


  :lol: :lol: :roll:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hi - I was just out on Pinterest (another time gobbler) looking at shawl pins....how great it this?


Very pretty & doesn't look too tricky to make.
I always worry putting pins in shawls will end up wrecking them. I bought a magnetic one on ebay that is very pretty.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning from GA! It is a dull gray day today; hope it brightens up some. Have loved all the stories of fur babies snitching food and even the budgie. Sydney is still alive (no roast shepherd recipe). He really is a sweetie and I can't be mad at him. From all your stories it reminded me of our family dog when I was very young. We had milk delivered in bottles several times a week and it was left outside the door in a box. Chester, a shepherd/collie mix, would go and steal the milk from the neighbors. I remember my mom would be so embarrassed as she returned the bottles of milk. He never broke a bottle either.


That's one way of keeping in touch with the neighbors. Too funny Gwen.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Trying to post the bird video. We shall see. They are so skittish that by the time I get the camera ready to take the picture they are gone, hence the video. It downloaded quickly this time so I may have been successful. Felt rather like a scene from "The Birds." I can't get the download to show. but at least it downloaded this time. This was the one I wanted to post before.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Asstd living and senior housing are two completely different concepts here in the US, don't know about Aus. Asstd living has attendants and even a nurse or two; people need help with dressing, bathing, managing meds. Julie certainly is NOT ready for that. And they are VERY expensive--around $4000 per month so little wonder they require so much of retirement check, which probably doesn't come close to $4000.


I was thinking of the sort of Home that my father was in- where he did need all that- but I know that is NOT where I am at.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Asstd living and senior housing are two completely different concepts here in the US, don't know about Aus. Asstd living has attendants and even a nurse or two; people need help with dressing, bathing, managing meds. Julie certainly is NOT ready for that. And they are VERY expensive--around $4000 per month so little wonder they require so much of retirement check, which probably doesn't come close to $4000.


Here we have senior house( subsidized?sp) & the people there can get home care to come & help with bathing, dressing, cleaning etc. They pay I think $8/hr for that help & the government picks up the rest. They used to be able to get much more help but there have been cut backs to what is allowed
( Don't get me started on that subject, cut hands on workers & add more paper pusher jobs :roll: :roll: Drives me nuts & then complain the cost of healthcare)people used to get help with shopping for groceries, trips to the doctor or whatever they needed.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Cashmeregma, that is rotten behaviour. I hope you put laxatives in his coffee :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi Sam and everyone, great opening. I sure hope that your heater can keep you warm enough this winter, Sam, it sucks to be chilly. Great that the boys are doing so well in school. 
Kate, thank ( Ryssa just drug the whole blanket out of her kennel and is dragging the thing across the floor. lol Guess she decided that she didn't want that in there anymore. lol Oh, there she goes, dragging it back in. lol I guess it just needed rearranged. ) you for the summary, I never made it back to last weeks so it helps a lot to see what is happening and keep up a bit. 
Last week was busy, and I was just a bit stressed, my son was getting on my last nerve, but YAY!, he started his job on Saturday so I'm much happier.  I love him, but 24/7 of him not doing much gets irritating and annoying really fast, especially since he feels the need to sleep on my loveseat half the day. I'm just too used to being her by myself unless David is home, I guess, I don't share my space well. lol
Kerry is a sweetie, she's been looking for a job also, but she's not irritating and annoying, her dog on the other hand is finally going out of heat, just a reminder of why Ryssa will be spayed in Feb, before she can come into heat, thank the good Lord, and we are going to get Zoe (Kerrys dog) spayed at the same time. 
I've gotten several pair of fingerless mitts finished for the girls for Christmas, I'm on the last glove, and then all the the girls I need gifts for are done, other than Carlys sweater, I just need to finish that up but it won't take long. Have to figure out what to do for the two boys. Prayers for all who need them, just too many to list one by one. Hugs for everyone.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> It never rains but it pours. Perhaps Lili will be supportive if she shows up at the same time.


And I don't mind her knowing- she has worked as a Helper for old people for years.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Perhaps the kosher was better. When we ate meat we often got kosher.


Goodness knows!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Cashmeregma, I shall look in the library catalogue. We can't recieve Netflix but I shall keep looking :thumbup:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Good morning from NE Ohio. It is gray and not as blustery as the last few days have been. Some areas of the county had wind gusts up to 65 mph yesterday.

I'm off to run by the insurance office to pay the auto insurance and then on to my meeting with the Friends of the local library board. Will probably hang out there until time to get Tim from school. The buildings are separated only by a drive. Today is Andrew Carnegie's birthday and our library is one of over 2,000 to which he donated monies for establishing them. We celebrated the 100th anniversary of the completion of the building this last year.

We had a cat that would chew through the wrapping of frozen chickens right at the point where the cartilage of the breast joined the breast bone and then drag the whole package to the floor--right out of the water it was thawing in!! That was all she bit because it was still froze, I guess. I simply cleaned up the water (some days it was nearly enough to mop the whole kitchen floor), put it back into clean water after cutting off that part and put her outside until the bird was cooked and served. 

She would sometimes jump from the book shelf behind my chair at the dining room table and land on my shoulder, then promptly try to catch my forkful of food on its way to my mouth. It seemed as if it were just one swooping motion.

Catch you later after cantata practice tonight.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> And since every step is in pain....
> I would be afraid too with those dogs on the loose.


It was walking him round the block that brought the hip problem to the fore- about a year ago. I don't trust dogs that have been bred to fight.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Cashmeregma, that is rotten behaviour. I hope you put laxatives in his coffee :XD: :XD:


Ohh what a great idea! :lol: :lol:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

So good to hear from you, Kaye. I've missed your posts and news. Assuming David has been safe through the horrendous weather of last week.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was walking him round the block that brought the hip problem to the fore- about a year ago. I don't trust dogs that have been bred to fight.


I can't believe those big, possibly mean dogs are allowed to roam around. I would be scared to leave the house. I got rather badly bitten by a Doberman when pregnant with my oldest son so I am very cautious now.
Our first lab was terrible to chew things, at the handlebar pads & seat off the bike, the kids paddling pool, ball gloves, nabbed one of my brand new shoes from inside when the door was open & on & on. (No budgies, hams or couches tho) when we got the 2nd one, I gave her a whole bag of old shies for her very own, she never bothered any good stuff although my doorstep looked like a dumping ground for a while. 
I used to invite our new doctors over for a meal when I was working & it never failed there was part of some kind of carcass on the doorstep when they arrived, I'm sure they thought they were visiting the Beverly Hillbillies :roll:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Aran, I'm glad that Candice is healing physically, and also that she went to the hearing, that will help with the psychological healing a lot I think, just being able to face one of the people who did this to her in a safe place has to be at least a little empowering for her. 

On long hair, it you like, it keep it. lol Some of the sweetest guys I know have long hair. 
I told my DH Sunday though that he had to get a hair cut, he's starting to look like Sonic the Hedgehog, he tends to just push it to the back and with his receding U's on each side of his forehead, it's even more noticeable. lol


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kaye, great that you son has got startedon a new job & out of your space a bit. 
Margaret, great photo of the gyser, I keep telling DH I want to visit Yellowstone to see them but have yet to get him convinced.
Purple, glad your visit to the pain management people was a sucess, hope the program will help you.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you all for the good wishes on my new place. 
There was an exhibition of John Constable paintings at the V and A which I enjoyed very much. I started my day with brunch of salmon and spinach tart and a large mug of delicious hot chocolate at cafe Paul before I went to the V and A. Later I had coffee and cake there, then met wiTh Tony and Steve for dinner of chicken and leek pie with roast 
veg, and tea. 
Today I am just lounging around doing nothing much.apart from reading here. Some are having a bad time, Julie, Aran and Cmazilas family. I have them in my prayers and send big hugs.Love to all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> So good to hear from you, Kaye. I've missed your posts and news. Assuming David has been safe through the horrendous weather of last week.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Thank you, I've missed being here. 
Yes, he had pretty good luck, even going to Minnesota last week, he's headed to Kansas City, Missouri now, well, he left yesterday and is probably already getting unloaded. He's so funny, yesterday he was on the phone with me while Marla and I were in the Farm and Feed store and said he needed another jacket, that the one he has is good for cold weather, but not for Gosh Awful weather, lol, I told him he needed a new jacket because the one he has is falling apart, silly man said that it wasn't falling apart, the pockets were just torn and it'd be nice if the zipper worked. :roll: I told him, that that means "falling apart". lololol
How's Tim doing? Stay warm.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I can't believe those big, possibly mean dogs are allowed to roam around. I would be scared to leave the house. I got rather badly bitten by a Doberman when pregnant with my oldest son so I am very cautious now.
> Our first lab was terrible to chew things, at the handlebar pads & seat off the bike, the kids paddling pool, ball gloves, nabbed one of my brand new shoes from inside when the door was open & on & on. (No budgies, hams or couches tho) when we got the 2nd one, I gave her a whole bag of old shies for her very own, she never bothered any good stuff although my doorstep looked like a dumping ground for a while.
> I used to invite our new doctors over for a meal when I was working & it never failed there was part of some kind of carcass on the doorstep when they arrived, I'm sure they thought they were visiting the Beverly Hillbillies :roll:


They are not supposed to. But Dog Control needs to know when they are- I also see people walking them with woefully inadequate leashes. Ringo had his own ball of wool growing up- which he abandoned long ago- He just sleeps most of the time I am out, I think. When I had the two dogs it was a different story. His litter sisters were very much into chewing electric cords. I had only to say 'NO' very firmly once to what ever and he knew his limits.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, great that you son has got startedon a new job & out of your space a bit.
> Margaret, great photo of the gyser, I keep telling DH I want to visit Yellowstone to see them but have yet to get him convinced.
> Purple, glad your visit to the pain management people was a sucess, hope the program will help you.


Yellowstone was fabulous, I would like to go next month and stay up in Mammoth, but we're not sure that the Buick would like the roads in that much snow. lol 
But if you go, go in July or August, we went June 16-20 and it was still cold, we had snow, rain, hail, and lovely sun all in the same day. lol Oh, and we camped in a tent, and it was in the low 30's at night. lol But it was so much fun. I hope you can get him convinced, it really is lovely, the mineral pools are spectacular.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Thank you all for the good wishes on my new place.
> There was an exhibition of John Constable paintings at the V and A which I enjoyed very much. I started my day with brunch of salmon and spinach tart and a large mug of delicious hot chocolate at cafe Paul before I went to the V and A. Later I had coffee and cake there, then met wiTh Tony and Steve for dinner of chicken and leek pie with roast
> veg, and tea.
> Today I am just lounging around doing nothing much.apart from reading here. Some are having a bad time, Julie, Aran and Cmazilas family. I have them in my prayers and send big hugs.Love to all.


There is still nothing in writing, though. But it would take several days for a letter from Australia. Hopefully it will come to nothing with all my preventative measures. How nice it would be to live a quiet life. No drama.

Lucky you, seeing Constable's in the flesh- have only over seen slides or prints.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Very pretty & doesn't look too tricky to make.
> I always worry putting pins in shawls will end up wrecking them. I bought a magnetic one on ebay that is very pretty.


I would love to see a magnetic one - do you have a photo? I like that the pin is smooth and that it closes...I worry about some of the pins also if they aren't smooth and snag the knitting.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Cashmeregma, I shall look in the library catalogue. We can't recieve Netflix but I shall keep looking :thumbup:


I think you can get it on DVD in the UK.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here we have senior house( subsidized?sp) & the people there can get home care to come & help with bathing, dressing, cleaning etc. They pay I think $8/hr for that help & the government picks up the rest. They used to be able to get much more help but there have been cut backs to what is allowed
> ( Don't get me started on that subject, cut hands on workers & add more paper pusher jobs :roll: :roll: Drives me nuts & then complain the cost of healthcare)people used to get help with shopping for groceries, trips to the doctor or whatever they needed.


We have the same issues here with budget cuts and therefore we have a very huge volunteer group that organizes trips to grocery stores, doctor appointments, hospital visits, at home companion visits, and delivery meals on wheels. There are about 400 volunteers in the group and it works wonders...I just can't imagine what it would cost to have all these services provided by the government agencies.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good to see you back here----sorry that you're stressed; but understand that with someone else in the house full time. I don't share my space very well anymore either.f



Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam and everyone, great opening. I sure hope that your heater can keep you warm enough this winter, Sam, it sucks to be chilly. Great that the boys are doing so well in school.
> Kate, thank ( Ryssa just drug the whole blanket out of her kennel and is dragging the thing across the floor. lol Guess she decided that she didn't want that in there anymore. lol Oh, there she goes, dragging it back in. lol I guess it just needed rearranged. ) you for the summary, I never made it back to last weeks so it helps a lot to see what is happening and keep up a bit.
> Last week was busy, and I was just a bit stressed, my son was getting on my last nerve, but YAY!, he started his job on Saturday so I'm much happier.  I love him, but 24/7 of him not doing much gets irritating and annoying really fast, especially since he feels the need to sleep on my loveseat half the day. I'm just too used to being her by myself unless David is home, I guess, I don't share my space well. lol
> Kerry is a sweetie, she's been looking for a job also, but she's not irritating and annoying, her dog on the other hand is finally going out of heat, just a reminder of why Ryssa will be spayed in Feb, before she can come into heat, thank the good Lord, and we are going to get Zoe (Kerrys dog) spayed at the same time.
> I've gotten several pair of fingerless mitts finished for the girls for Christmas, I'm on the last glove, and then all the the girls I need gifts for are done, other than Carlys sweater, I just need to finish that up but it won't take long. Have to figure out what to do for the two boys. Prayers for all who need them, just too many to list one by one. Hugs for everyone.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> The friend (DH'f friend,) now banned from our house for saying I was disgusting (because of my weight- I wasn't doing anything disgusting, honest,:XD: :XD: also used to criticize me for almost everything and I would have worked so hard to have things very special for them when they visited. Not enough plants, need a light here, this light is too bright, fringe on the rug needs to have every fringe in the same direction (I couldnt vacuum then and DH had done that, on and on. He had no idea how hard things were for me to do. He didn't do this in front of other people but when I came down early to make coffee for him. I can't believe that I still have dreams of him turning up at our door and walking in. I love his wife and have always enjoyed her as a special friend but I'm afraid he may have spoiled this. Good riddance though and now I can relax.


Calling this excrement an a**hole is an insult to human and animal bodies. You're a much better person than I am. I would have kicked his butt out the door so fast, he would slide on the way out!
I really have done that a couple a couple of times when someone stood in my home and had the nerve to insult me!! 
I may be old but I'd do the same thing today!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I can't believe those big, possibly mean dogs are allowed to roam around. I would be scared to leave the house. I got rather badly bitten by a Doberman when pregnant with my oldest son so I am very cautious now.
> Our first lab was terrible to chew things, at the handlebar pads & seat off the bike, the kids paddling pool, ball gloves, nabbed one of my brand new shoes from inside when the door was open & on & on. (No budgies, hams or couches tho) when we got the 2nd one, I gave her a whole bag of old shies for her very own, she never bothered any good stuff although my doorstep looked like a dumping ground for a while.
> I used to invite our new doctors over for a meal when I was working & it never failed there was part of some kind of carcass on the doorstep when they arrived, I'm sure they thought they were visiting the Beverly Hillbillies :roll:


We had a cat that thought she was a dog. She chewed everything. She chewed through the coiled cord that connected the phone to the base on two phones...this was before cordless phones. For weeks, I thought the phones were going bad until I discovered if the cord wasn't held just right, it lost the connection. She never chewed them all the way through.
She'd stand on the kitchen counter, lean over and chew the corner off the wooden drawers!!!
Junek


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

angelam said:


> I think you can get it on DVD in the UK.


Thanks for that! I have found it in the library catalogue and have reserved it :thumbup:


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Good morning from NE Ohio. It is gray and not as blustery as the last few days have been. Some areas of the county had wind gusts up to 65 mph yesterday.
> 
> I'm off to run by the insurance office to pay the auto insurance and then on to my meeting with the Friends of the local library board. Will probably hang out there until time to get Tim from school. The buildings are separated only by a drive. Today is Andrew Carnegie's birthday and our library is one of over 2,000 to which he donated monies for establishing them. We celebrated the 100th anniversary of the completion of the building this last year.
> 
> ...


Andrew Carnegie was the benefactor of many libraries across the UK, too. The old 'Carnegie ' libraries have a very recognisable architectural style. Most of my career as a librarian was spent working in a Carnegie building, although that has since been replaced by a brand new building, and the original has been used variously as a restaurant and a nightclub. When I was a student at library school, back in the 1960s, one of the first essays we were set was on the theme, 'Andrew Carnegie was a **** nuisance'. The asterisks were never filled in! I studied in Leeds, where every day I passed, and sometimes used, a Carnegie library. Many years later, when my youngest daughter was also a student in Leeds, that library had been sold off and turned into a pub. So when I phoned her, and she said, "I've just been to the library", I was never quite sure whether she had been hard at work studying, or having a good time with her friends.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Andrew Carnegie was the benefactor of many libraries across the UK, too. The old 'Carnegie ' libraries have a very recognisable architectural style. Most of my career as a librarian was spent working in a Carnegie building, although that has since been replaced by a brand new building, and the original has been used variously as a restaurant and a nightclub. When I was a student at library school, back in the 1960s, one of the first essays we were set was on the theme, 'Andrew Carnegie was a **** nuisance'. The asterisks were never filled in! I studied in Leeds, where every day I passed, and sometimes used, a Carnegie library. Many years later, when my youngest daughter was also a student in Leeds, that library had been sold off and turned into a pub. So when I phoned her, and she said, "I've just been to the library", I was never quite sure whether she had been hard at work studying, or having a good time with her friends.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

melyn said:


> reminded me of the time my cat and dog stole an uncooked chicken off the counter and I caught them out in the garden with it. I didnt have anything else to cook for my DH dinner that day so took it back washed it cut the chewed bits off cooked it and served it, it was years before I confessed on why I just didn't feel like eating that night lol. Those were the days when we had 2 small kids and no money to spare to go out and buy something else for dinner.
> Hugsssssssss to all, lyn


Oh, how I remember those days when something like that was a total disaster! I recall very clearly the time one of the children treated the toilet roll in the way only cute Labrador puppies are meant to do (an ad that ran for years in the UK, but I don't know if other people know it), which just wasn't funny, because I had no money to by more until the end of the week. I am thankful that none of my children seem to have the limited budgets that I had, but I am sure there are many other families still with the same concerns.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Marilyn! Hopefully I am over-reacting- but I am dreading any letters from Australia- (the landlord lives in Melbourne).


I think if you get such a letter, praying you don't, that it might be a good idea to contact the land lord direct when you do. Just to make sure that he/ hasn't been fed a line of bull from the agent. And I would document everything with photos now. If they are supposed to maintain with paint ect and have not done it in 13 years, then they are at fault. Remember that you are always in our prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i was teasing actually - i will find it eventually - when it is important that i find it. --- sam


I know you were Sam.  that's exactly when mine get found!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just a quick hello before I go to bed. We are in Rotarura for a couple of nights. Will attach a photo taken from our balcony, this is apparently the largest geyser in the valley. There is also a mud pool which is hard to see but we can hear it gurgling away. Was worried it would smell of sulphur but the slight smell is not bad.
> Not even managing to keep up this week. Great to see a couple of our old members have been able to return.


Beautiful. Thank you for sharing your part of the world with us.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> Andrew Carnegie was the benefactor of many libraries across the UK, too. The old 'Carnegie ' libraries have a very recognisable architectural style. Most of my career as a librarian was spent working in a Carnegie building, although that has since been replaced by a brand new building, and the original has been used variously as a restaurant and a nightclub. When I was a student at library school, back in the 1960s, one of the first essays we were set was on the theme, 'Andrew Carnegie was a **** nuisance'. The asterisks were never filled in! I studied in Leeds, where every day I passed, and sometimes used, a Carnegie library. Many years later, when my youngest daughter was also a student in Leeds, that library had been sold off and turned into a pub. So when I phoned her, and she said, "I've just been to the library", I was never quite sure whether she had been hard at work studying, or having a good time with her friends.


Along the same lines as the Library, Glasgow had a pub called The Office, hence many calls home to say 'I'm leaving the office in about an hour'. Don't know if it's still there.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I think if you get such a letter, praying you don't, that it might be a good idea to contact the land lord direct when you do. Just to make sure that he/ hasn't been fed a line of bull from the agent. And I would document everything with photos now. If they are supposed to maintain with paint ect and have not done it in 13 years, then they are at fault. Remember that you are always in our prayers.


It sounds from the conversation I have had just now, with the Agent, that the underlying problem is he wants to put the rent up. Legally he can't do that to me till March, 2015. They are trying to say the dog should be outside only- but I have said that if the issue is the cost of the paint, I am already looking at doing it myself. It seems he thinks (the Landlord) that I should not be living here on my own- but that happens to so many of us- I have said if that is such a huge issue I will get a medicalarm to wear, incase I were to fall- I really feel it sounds like Age Discrimination, and according to the Agent by the Landlord- Never good when things are coming second-hand.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> Oh, how I remember those days when something like that was a total disaster! I recall very clearly the time one of the children treated the toilet roll in the way only cute Labrador puppies are meant to do (an ad that ran for years in the UK, but I don't know if other people know it), which just wasn't funny, because I had no money to by more until the end of the week. I am thankful that none of my children seem to have the limited budgets that I had, but I am sure there are many other families still with the same concerns.


We never had toilet rolls, but used the old phone directories! Before that we just cut up newspaper and threaded it on a string hung off the toilet door (outdoors of course) Seems so primitive nowadays but really it wasn't any problem at the time except when we had visitors who did not understand this. We also had only got electricity when I was about 8 or 9 and never had any lamp shades just bare bulbs. My younger sister said she wouldn't invite friends home because they were horrified at this but I don't remember my mates being bothered.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

TNS said:


> We never had toilet rolls, but used the old phone directories! Before that we just cut up newspaper and threaded it on a string hung off the toilet door (outdoors of course) Seems so primitive nowadays but really it wasn't any problem at the time except when we had visitors who did not understand this. We also had only got electricity when I was about 8 or 9 and never had any lamp shades just bare bulbs. My younger sister said she wouldn't invite friends home because they were horrified at this but I don't remember my mates being bothered.


We always used cut up newspapers when I was a child, but then we only had an outside 'Earth closet'. Those of you who know about these will understand, the rest of you - you really do not want to know! :thumbdown: Once I left the farm, and joined the civilised world, we always had a proper flush toilet, with the appropriate paper to go with it. I could have coped with the newspaper, but my kids would have been horrified. On the other hand, when I look at most of the newspapers these days, they are really fit for no other purpose! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from rainy Surrey, again. Well it was nice and sunny yesterday.
> 
> I got on really well at the assessment clinic yesterday and after an hour of questioning I have been accepted on the FM pain management course which will start in the new year. The Psychologist and the Physioterapist who interviewed me will be running the course and they seemed very nice.
> 
> Sending healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.


I'm so glad you have been accepted!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hi - I was just out on Pinterest (another time gobbler) looking at shawl pins....how great it this?


Really neat! Need to remember that. DD needs a pin for her wingspan.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Josephine, excited you are going to fm course. Can't wait for you to share. My fm is flaring with cold weather and winds.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

KateB said:


> The worst I heard was when my mum's friend's dog ate the budgie! :shock: For years afterwards all you had to say was, "Who ate the budgie?" and the poor dog would cringe!


DD#2 once had a cat she dearly loved. Also had a gerbil. Despite my telling her NOT to clean the aquarium every day, she did. Well, one day she was cleaning and suddenly realized that the gerbil wasn't where she had stashed him. Her cat had taken him into a closet and eaten most of him by the time we got there.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hi - I was just out on Pinterest (another time gobbler) looking at shawl pins....how great it this?


Very pretty.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Kathleendoris said:


> Andrew Carnegie was the benefactor of many libraries across the UK, too. The old 'Carnegie ' libraries have a very recognisable architectural style. Most of my career as a librarian was spent working in a Carnegie building, although that has since been replaced by a brand new building, and the original has been used variously as a restaurant and a nightclub. When I was a student at library school, back in the 1960s, one of the first essays we were set was on the theme, 'Andrew Carnegie was a **** nuisance'. The asterisks were never filled in! I studied in Leeds, where every day I passed, and sometimes used, a Carnegie library. Many years later, when my youngest daughter was also a student in Leeds, that library had been sold off and turned into a pub. So when I phoned her, and she said, "I've just been to the library", I was never quite sure whether she had been hard at work studying, or having a good time with her friends.


The town I used to live in still has its Carnegie library being used as a library and it has an attached lecture room that is still used by the community.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> I told him he needed a new jacket because the one he has is falling apart, silly man said that it wasn't falling apart, the pockets were just torn and it'd be nice if the zipper worked. :roll: I told him, that that means "falling apart". lololol.


Tell David I understand about the jacket. I have a 21-yr old insulated hooded sweat jacket that has seen better days but I just won't give it up. I keep looking for one to replace it but none are as comfortable (I have 2 others, diff colors) nor are they PURPLE.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Oh, how I remember those days when something like that was a total disaster! I recall very clearly the time one of the children treated the toilet roll in the way only cute Labrador puppies are meant to do (an ad that ran for years in the UK, but I don't know if other people know it), which just wasn't funny, because I had no money to by more until the end of the week. I am thankful that none of my children seem to have the limited budgets that I had, but I am sure there are many other families still with the same concerns.


I remember when I was on the Playgroup committee and we were organising a coffee morning and I was told to bring *6* packets of butter. I remember thinking, "How am I going to be able to buy all that?!" but I managed somehow. I really don't want my kids to have to go through times like that, but sometimes I think they have had it too easy and don't understand what it's like to be short of money. However, I don't envy mothers going back to work and having to look after the kids too no matter how good the father is. I was at home for 10 years when mine were small & I wouldn't have traded it for more money, holidays, etc. - you never get that time back.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I would love to see a magnetic one - do you have a photo? I like that the pin is smooth and that it closes...I worry about some of the pins also if they aren't smooth and snag the knitting.


And the ones with long pointy pegs scare me-- I'm sure I would fall on it and "peg" myself.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> The town I used to live in still has its Carnegie library being used as a library and it has an attached lecture room that is still used by the community.


I think it may be my evil influence: not only are the two Carnegie libraries I mentioned now pubs/clubs, but two other buildings I used to work in (not libraries) have now suffered a similar fate!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> Many years later, when my youngest daughter was also a student in Leeds, that library had been sold off and turned into a pub. So when I phoned her, and she said, "I've just been to the library", I was never quite sure whether she had been hard at work studying, or having a good time with her friends.


We have a liquor store in my town that is called "The Library" and I've often wondered why-- maybe that explains it?

EDit: Just realized you might think the store was in the old library-- was not, diff part of town.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> We always used cut up newspapers when I was a child, but then we only had an outside 'Earth closet'. Those of you who know about these will understand, the rest of you - you really do not want to know! :thumbdown: Once I left the farm, and joined the civilised world, we always had a proper flush toilet, with the appropriate paper to go with it. I could have coped with the newspaper, but my kids would have been horrified. On the other hand, when I look at most of the newspapers these days, they are really fit for no other purpose! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Oh, I remember the cut up newspaper! We lived in the country and there were apple trees handy to grab a snack on the way down the garden path!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi Yall,
I got my broccoli casserole done and cleaned up all the mess. I am waiting on Jim (story of my life) to get home from the grocery store. He is picking us up a burger as I havent eaten today and he has only had breakfast. I seem to have another problem. Last night something strange started. It feels as if something has just coated my exopogus all of a sudden, it feels strange, and I start coughing and choking and cant get my breath when it happens. I had a spell this morning and it scared Jim. He was hesitant to leave in case I had another one. Then I was talking on the phone with my daughter after he left and had another one. She wanted to call 911. I am going to have Thanksgiving with my family! It passed and I am o.k. now until the next time. I was going to run out to Angies and by the drugstore after Jim gets here but think I will get him to ride with me to be on the safe side.
Can you believe, that Indian person has called two days in a row now to fix my computer. She asked Jim for money to fix it and that is when he realized it was a scam. Thank goodness, she cannot get into it because of all the security he has on it.
I still cannot download anything from Ravelry. Upsets me to no end because the majority of my patterns come from there.
All I have to fix tomorrow is Jims favorite congealed salad and deviled eggs. I will get up early thanksgiving morning and get mac and cheese in the crockpot so it can cook 3 ½ hrs. The kids want to eat early as they have to eat with in laws later. I remember those days. You were so stuffed from one meal you couldnt hardly eat anything for the other one then you had some hurt feelings.
I really have not done much housework. All I did was vacuum and sweep floors. I cleaned all the toilets and wiped all counters down. I have to vacuum the pet hair off the furniture tomorrow. I took care of hair today (my hair).it is always such a chore to wash and fix it. Wish I were able to go once a week and have it done for me like some do.
Wanted to make some comments but Jim is here and I will post later. I Love You All To The Moon And Back, Betty


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

TNS said:


> We never had toilet rolls, but used the old phone directories! Before that we just cut up newspaper and threaded it on a string hung off the toilet door (outdoors of course) Seems so primitive nowadays but really it wasn't any problem at the time except when we had visitors who did not understand this. We also had only got electricity when I was about 8 or 9 and never had any lamp shades just bare bulbs. My younger sister said she wouldn't invite friends home because they were horrified at this but I don't remember my mates being bothered.


We used to use the old Sears & Eatons catalogues when I was quite young. We gotvpower & indoor plumbing when I was 4. When we moved to Saskatchewan when I was 13 we were back to an outhouse for about 6 months until we could get plumbing done. My little sister was 3 & totally horrified to use the outhouse.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We had a bar called the "office" also -- right in the midst of where most of the airline staff have apartments...so it was always funny when they would say they were at the office when we knew they didn't work in an office.



TNS said:


> Along the same lines as the Library, Glasgow had a pub called The Office, hence many calls home to say 'I'm leaving the office in about an hour'. Don't know if it's still there.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I think you'd best keep these conversations with the owner if you can...the agent/owner have not lived up to their agreement - check the lease/rental agreement to see what it says about their maintenance and also whether dogs are allowed.



Lurker 2 said:


> It sounds from the conversation I have had just now, with the Agent, that the underlying problem is he wants to put the rent up. Legally he can't do that to me till March, 2015. They are trying to say the dog should be outside only- but I have said that if the issue is the cost of the paint, I am already looking at doing it myself. It seems he thinks (the Landlord) that I should not be living here on my own- but that happens to so many of us- I have said if that is such a huge issue I will get a medicalarm to wear, incase I were to fall- I really feel it sounds like Age Discrimination, and according to the Agent by the Landlord- Never good when things are coming second-hand.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> I remember when I was on the Playgroup committee and we were organising a coffee morning and I was told to bring *6* packets of butter. I remember thinking, "How am I going to be able to buy all that?!" but I managed somehow. I really don't want my kids to have to go through times like that, but sometimes I think they have had it too easy and don't understand what it's like to be short of money. However, I don't envy mothers going back to work and having to look after the kids too no matter how good the father is. I was at home for 10 years when mine were small & I wouldn't have traded it for more money, holidays, etc. - you never get that time back.


I had no choice but to go back to work full time when my boys were each less than 6 months old. Had I not returned immediately after my maternity leave I would not have had a job later & the farm could not support us at that time. It was either me work or be left alone all winter with the kids while DH went away to work on the rigs or running a Cat & that would not have been much fun. We didn't take holidays at that tie either except to go to the lake & camp while the kids did swimming lessons.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I think if you have another of these attacks you should see the doctor, if it stops you getting your breath it is nothing to fool around with. I know the timing is not good but being sick is never good any time.
Sounds like you have been running yourself ragged. Try to take it easy.


Bulldog said:


> Hi Yall,
> I got my broccoli casserole done and cleaned up all the mess. I am waiting on Jim (story of my life) to get home from the grocery store. He is picking us up a burger as I havent eaten today and he has only had breakfast. I seem to have another problem. Last night something strange started. It feels as if something has just coated my exopogus all of a sudden, it feels strange, and I start coughing and choking and cant get my breath when it happens. I had a spell this morning and it scared Jim. He was hesitant to leave in case I had another one. Then I was talking on the phone with my daughter after he left and had another one. She wanted to call 911. I am going to have Thanksgiving with my family! It passed and I am o.k. now until the next time. I was going to run out to Angies and by the drugstore after Jim gets here but think I will get him to ride with me to be on the safe side.
> Can you believe, that Indian person has called two days in a row now to fix my computer. She asked Jim for money to fix it and that is when he realized it was a scam. Thank goodness, she cannot get into it because of all the security he has on it.
> I still cannot download anything from Ravelry. Upsets me to no end because the majority of my patterns come from there.
> ...


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> here is my finished turquoise stashbuster long sweater. I still have to block it but I am quite pleased with it.


Shirley...the sweater is wonderful. That will keep you comfortable on those chilly days and I like the colors as they will brighten up those gray, rainy days. It has been dreary here for a few days now and it just tires me out more than usual.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I finally remembered to get the recipe for the Elephant ears.

http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/elephant-ears


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh, Betty, please take care and call the Dr. if this happens again.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

one has to keep the local natives happy so the volcano doesn't explode so all will be through the woods and over the fields (in their atv's since there no snow) to grandma's house. grandpa will not be in attendance. no bottom teeth remember? plus i am not sure my psyche is ready for gobs of family. the way feel now i will sleep most of the day.

i have been doing relatively well - i knocked my leg against the bed the other day and of course the skin tore in a big way. when i saw the doctor today he said it was beginning to look infected so ordered antibiotics for it. waiting for Heidi to return from town with them.

it was so cold today plus high winds - it is only 28° now - i was out twice - to ot and the doctor - froze both times. came home and went to bed to get warm. with the wind down the house is warming up - mr slim is hard pressed to keep up with fifty mph winds and subzero temps.

i couldn't get warm in bed last night - my blanket is not working for some reason. finally wrapped myself up in a blanket and got almost warm. i have been totally wasted today. i was just thinking - there are three shows i watch on Tuesday night - think i might dvr them and just go to bed. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> How have you been doing Sam? Will everyone be eating at Heidi's n Thursday (including the human volcano}? We will just be 4 here.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I hope you do get to bed early tonight, Sam. I plan to DVR the shows tonight too; I've had a very busy day.



thewren said:


> one has to keep the local natives happy so the volcano doesn't explode so all will be through the woods and over the fields (in their atv's since there no snow) to grandma's house. grandpa will not be in attendance. no bottom teeth remember? plus i am not sure my psyche is ready for gobs of family. the way feel now i will sleep most of the day.
> 
> i have been doing relatively well - i knocked my leg against the bed the other day and of course the skin tore in a big way. when i saw the doctor today he said it was beginning to look infected so ordered antibiotics for it. waiting for Heidi to return from town with them.
> 
> ...


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think if you have another of these attacks you should see the doctor, if it stops you getting your breath it is nothing to fool around with. I know the timing is not good but being sick is never good any time.
> Sounds like you have been running yourself ragged. Try to take it easy.[/quot I agree. It sounds like you are having esophageal spasms, but what is scary is that you don't know what it is that is triggering it. Time to quickly make an appointment with your doctor and see if he can do a quick look with an endoscope. You could also have esophageal strictures which can be remedied. I'm a bit worried for you, esp. as you are going to eat Thanksgiving dinner. Chew lots so the food you swallow is very tiny. Take care.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

As we are talking crockpot recipes this week, my boss made mashed potatoes in the crockpot by cutting up potatoes and cooking them in chicken broth and a stick of butter. When potatoes were tender, she just mashed them and they tasted wonderful. Not a drop left at the potluck.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> It sounds like you are having esophageal spasms, but what is scary is that you don't know what it is that is triggering it. Time to quickly make an appointment with your doctor and see if he can do a quick look with an endoscope. You could also have esophageal strictures which can be remedied. I'm a bit worried for you, esp. as you are going to eat Thanksgiving dinner. Chew lots so the food you swallow is very tiny. Take care.


Bull dog, this is really good advice-- esp the bit about chewing very thoroughly if you don't go to the 
Dr before T-day. Please be very careful.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is good news Josephine - hopefully it will help your fm pain. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from rainy Surrey, again. Well it was nice and sunny yesterday.
> 
> I got on really well at the assessment clinic yesterday and after an hour of questioning I have been accepted on the FM pain management course which will start in the new year. The Psychologist and the Physioterapist who interviewed me will be running the course and they seemed very nice.
> 
> Sending healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

betty - you know you need to get that checked sooner than later- hope you have a great turkey day. --- sam



Bulldog said:


> Hi Yall,
> I got my broccoli casserole done and cleaned up all the mess. I am waiting on Jim (story of my life) to get home from the grocery store. He is picking us up a burger as I havent eaten today and he has only had breakfast. I seem to have another problem. Last night something strange started. It feels as if something has just coated my exopogus all of a sudden, it feels strange, and I start coughing and choking and cant get my breath when it happens. I had a spell this morning and it scared Jim. He was hesitant to leave in case I had another one. Then I was talking on the phone with my daughter after he left and had another one. She wanted to call 911. I am going to have Thanksgiving with my family! It passed and I am o.k. now until the next time. I was going to run out to Angies and by the drugstore after Jim gets here but think I will get him to ride with me to be on the safe side.
> Can you believe, that Indian person has called two days in a row now to fix my computer. She asked Jim for money to fix it and that is when he realized it was a scam. Thank goodness, she cannot get into it because of all the security he has on it.
> I still cannot download anything from Ravelry. Upsets me to no end because the majority of my patterns come from there.
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Cashmeregma, that is rotten behaviour. I hope you put laxatives in his coffee :XD: :XD:


What a delightful thought. Wish it had occurred to me. :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra, Glad to hear the job started for DS. I can totally understand as I am in the same situation here and enjoy my time alone.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> And I don't mind her knowing- she has worked as a Helper for old people for years.


That is wonderful. Hope all is going well.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Betty and Sam, you both need to take good care of yourselves. Please.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> We always used cut up newspapers when I was a child, but then we only had an outside 'Earth closet'. Those of you who know about these will understand, the rest of you - you really do not want to know! :thumbdown: Once I left the farm, and joined the civilised world, we always had a proper flush toilet, with the appropriate paper to go with it. I could have coped with the newspaper, but my kids would have been horrified. On the other hand, when I look at most of the newspapers these days, they are really fit for no other purpose! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I think those of us of a "certain"age who grew up in the country are familiar with the "earth closet"! We always had toilet paper
but our neighbor always used catalog paper!! Not much absorption there. LOL!!
Junek


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra...It is good to see you back. I wondered if you were busy or away. I think of David and Kathy often as they drive to so many locations that can have ice or snow. Drive safely out there. Most of our snow has melted off. I think we are due for some more this week, but then someone at work said we are to see temps in the 60's next week again. Whatever it is will be what I deal with. Can't control the weather so I accept it and deal with it.

Betty...Please don't mess around with this most recent health scare. We love you to the moon and back and want you to be well.

I am tired, but waiting for the load of laundry to be done so I can take care of the clothes. I have some more dishes to wash up. Tomorrow, Matthew and I will cut up a bunch of fresh vegetables to make vegetable trays for DS#1's work. For those of you who attended KAP, the trays will look like what I served in October. The excess vegetables will be in ziplock bags to freshen up the tray over the weekend. Fortunately the manager of the store agreed to let me do it that way. It will take less space in their refrigerator.

I have not checked on Bella's condition since last Friday, but I think of her often. I believe the 15 year old daughter had an appointment at the same hospital this week as a follow-up from her thyroid tumor. I think the 12 year old daughter probably has an appointment there this week as well for her immune system medications. 

The pet stories have been fun to read this week. 

Take care and may your day be filled with blessings.

Cashmeregma...You are a very beautiful woman and I mean that from the bottom of my heart. Don't let anyone convince you otherwise. I am glad that you have banned DH's friend from coming back to say any more awful things about you. You have a very special DH and deserve to be in better company than that.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

As in my early twenties there was a bar (pub) known as The Library....you can imagine the phone calls home saying I'm leaving the library now....LOL


TNS said:


> Along the same lines as the Library, Glasgow had a pub called The Office, hence many calls home to say 'I'm leaving the office in about an hour'. Don't know if it's still there.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Forgot about the absence of bottom teeth. When will you be getting them (or is it getting used to them the issue?) Can understand about not being up for lots of people; get one of the grandkids to bring you a late of some of the softer foods.

You really must have done a number on your knee. Seriously need to wrap your bed corners in bubble wrap or foam; even pads of cloth. I've lost count of how often you've banged your shins or knees and this time is sounds like you did a doosy on the old knee. Hope it heals quickly Sam.

I don't think I could live up north; just too cold. DH likes to keep the bedroom cool which to me is cold so we have lots of blankets on the bed. Hope you can get your blanket to work (assuming it is electric). I still haven't seem about repairing ours or getting a new one yet. Just have 3 quilts on the bed...LOL.



thewren said:


> one has to keep the local natives happy so the volcano doesn't explode so all will be through the woods and over the fields (in their atv's since there no snow) to grandma's house. grandpa will not be in attendance. no bottom teeth remember? plus i am not sure my psyche is ready for gobs of family. the way feel now i will sleep most of the day.
> 
> i have been doing relatively well - i knocked my leg against the bed the other day and of course the skin tore in a big way. when i saw the doctor today he said it was beginning to look infected so ordered antibiotics for it. waiting for Heidi to return from town with them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

that sounds good and easy....think I will try that for Thanksgiving. 


pacer said:


> As we are talking crockpot recipes this week, my boss made mashed potatoes in the crockpot by cutting up potatoes and cooking them in chicken broth and a stick of butter. When potatoes were tender, she just mashed them and they tasted wonderful. Not a drop left at the potluck.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> that sounds good and easy....think I will try that for Thanksgiving.


I will see if she can give me more specific information on how much of everything she used.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

pacer said:


> I will see if she can give me more specific information on how much of everything she used.


The mashed potato recipe interested me too....sounds like this recipe is similar:
http://www.budgetsavvydiva.com/2012/01/ultimate-crock-pot-mashed-potatoes/
Guess you could leave out the extra ingredients...it would be good with just potatoes, broth and butter.

Have enjoyed the pet stories too. One Christmas Eve our pug got into some chocolates...and was then sick on our newly reupholstered sofa while we were at church. Had lived with the old sofa for a long time but the minute it was changed, this happened! That was the year I discovered how good club soda is in an emergency---it was all I had to use and the stores were closed. Even then I couldn't blame the dog...but was upset at DH for storing the chocolate where the dog could get into it. We laugh about it now...he always points out that the dog wasn't in trouble but he was...

Wishing for comfort and relief for those dealing with illness as well as other problems and concerns...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I think those of us of a "certain"age who grew up in the country are familiar with the "earth closet"! We always had toilet paper
> but our neighbor always used catalog paper!! Not much absorption there. LOL!!
> Junek


I do remember having the privy off to the side of house...we had an indoor bathroom, but the outhouse was still useful for the people working outside and I have to admit to using it a time or two when I was too busy playing to be bothered about going into the house. I remember the adults talking about the Sears Roebuck and Montgomery Wards catalogs being used in there, but we did have toilet paper for our use.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sam, I remember you clanking your shin or ankle on the bed also and now it's your knee...we'll have to send you some bubble wrap for that bed post. Please take good care of the wound and hope you are better soon. I hope Heidi and the family bring you lots of left-overs.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi Everyone, Thank you for your kind words. I'm sad again thinking of Christmas and no Tony. This is the first year in 40 years and no dog. Hubby said we are too old to get any other pets. He is right because I'll be 69 next year soooo. But me without a puppy is hard to take. Sorry for my moaning.

I hope everyone will have a great Thanksgiving and will have great weather if they are traveling and will be healthy to do so.

You all are in my thoughts and prayers.

It's so sad about Ferguson,Mo. That is my neck of the woods. I was born in St. Louis,Mo. Those people were out no matter what the decision was to cause havoc. I should keep my opinions to myself. But it was like Hey!!! free stuff!!! I don't care if they were black or white. Those poor store owners. I feel bad for lost businesses,people out of jobs and now I['m hearing there is shooting tonight. I don't know what is going on with this world. I wish things were different. I guess as my sister says I'm a polly anna. Oh well. 

My prayers to you all. Take care.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Strawberry4u said:


> This is the first year in 40 years and no dog. Hubby said we are too old to get any other pets. He is right because I'll be 69 next year soooo.
> 
> It's so sad about Ferguson,Mo. That is my neck of the woods. I was born in St. Louis,Mo. Those people were out no matter what the decision was to cause havoc. .


I kind of like you the way you are-- I kept thinking about the shop owners-- they are really the losers here.

As for "too old"-- well, that might depend on your health, mobility, etc. I was several years older than you when I lost my Buddy and decided no more dogs because no one in my family would take a dog when I go-- cat is different, almost anyone would take a cat (in my family). I miss him every day-- have a reputation for petting every dog I see.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> I'm allergic to cats so that isn't an option. My hubby would throw me out if I even suggested a cat if I didn't have the allergies. He isn't a cat person.
> 
> I would love to have another puppy but I think my hubby would put his foot down. We have always been so lucky with having the sweetest dogs you could ever have. So I guess if we even had one my son that lives in town would love it if me or David ( Hubby) passed before the dog. But I guess since it's been three months and I still cry over Tony I probably couldn't take the heartache over another dog. What can you do? I want to go to the Mall though and get a fix at the pet shop by petting a dog or two...LOL


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

martina said:


> Betty and Sam, you both need to take good care of yourselves. Please.


Totally agree, you two be careful.
Poledra, so glad son got a job. I am pretty used to being alone and I think we deserve that eventually. 
Loved the pet stories. Snow is on the way tonight. Will be interesting what I wake up tomorrow morning. Have to start the cooking tomorrow. 
Take care all.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Shirley love the sweater a d pop of the Orange. 
Had a note of responses I wanted to write. Can't find if. Fibrofog strikes again. Maya and I walked 53 minutes. Then went to library. New mystery and bed call.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, maybe you need to get a bag of wheat, rice, buckwheat or whatever that you can microwave. I have made many of them, DH & I use them often on achy parts or just to warm up after being out & about.



thewren said:


> one has to keep the local natives happy so the volcano explode so all will be through the woods and over the fields (in their atv's since there no snow) to grandma's house. grandpa will not be in attendance. no bottom teeth remember? plus i am not sure my psyche is ready for gobs of family. the way feel now i will sleep most of the day.
> 
> i have been doing relatively well - i knocked my leg against the bed the other day and of course the skin tore in a big way. when i saw the doctor today he said it was beginning to look infected so ordered antibiotics for it. waiting for Heidi to return from town with them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm going to do some more looking on that site for the mashed potatoes, seems some other good recipes there. I saw one for a cheesy sausage breakfast casserole that sounds good, minus the peppers.
We got several more inches of snow overnight & this morning, it's starting to get deep, the guys are excited to think they can soon get the snowmobiles out. Supposed to be -28C/-18F tonight so a little nippy & even colder by the weekend, so much for getting gently broken in.
I almost got stuck with the car when I came from bowling today, I think DH will soon have to plow the yard, our driveway has a fairly steep hill & a sharp turn at the top, the car didn't like me slowing for the turn, I ended up going back to the road to turn around & try a second time. Just had to come in a little faster.

Sam, I hope your leg heals quickly. I think you need to pad those bed posts. I imagine you take steroids to help with your breathing & that makes you more prone to other infections. You need to take care of yourself.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Bonnie....were you the one that posted the 'Fast and Fabulous Fruit Cake" recipe? If not you will whomever posted it please tell me if the flour used is plain flour or self rising?



Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm going to do some more looking on that site for the mashed potatoes, seems some other good recipes there. I saw one for a cheesy sausage breakfast casserole that sounds good, minus the peppers.
> We got several more inches of snow overnight & this morning, it's starting to get deep, the guys are excited to think they can soon get the snowmobiles out. Supposed to be -28C/-18F tonight so a little nippy & even colder by the weekend, so much for getting gently broken in.
> I almost got stuck with the car when I came from bowling today, I think DH will soon have to plow the yard, our driveway has a fairly steep hill & a sharp turn at the top, the car didn't like me slowing for the turn, I ended up going back to the road to turn around & try a second time. Just had to come in a little faster.
> 
> Sam, I hope your leg heals quickly. I think you need to pad those bed posts. I imagine you take steroids to help with your breathing & that makes you more prone to other infections. You need to take care of yourself.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm off to bed. DH has the next 5 days off...knowing him though he will still be up around "light-thirty"....LOL I'm going to make pies tomorrow. May even go ahead and do the potatoes and other veggies and just heat the up Thursday.

Night night...wishes for wellness and joy for everyone. {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Betty, that is good advice from Flyty1n and Sam. Please see a Dr sooner rather than later. You know how much we all love you and are concerned about you xx


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Kathleendoris said:


> I think it may be my evil influence: not only are the two Carnegie libraries I mentioned now pubs/clubs, but two other buildings I used to work in (not libraries) have now suffered a similar fate!


I am sure that it isn't your influence but a sad reflection of the times :thumbdown:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

martina said:


> Betty and Sam, you both need to take good care of yourselves. Please.


OK you two, listen up and do as Martina says! Do take care of yourselves, we need you! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> I hope you do get to bed early tonight, Sam. I plan to DVR the shows tonight too; I've had a very busy day.


I do hope you feel better soon, Sam. Keeping warm sounds a nightmare.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> We always used cut up newspapers when I was a child, but then we only had an outside 'Earth closet'. Those of you who know about these will understand, the rest of you - you really do not want to know! :thumbdown: Once I left the farm, and joined the civilised world, we always had a proper flush toilet, with the appropriate paper to go with it. I could have coped with the newspaper, but my kids would have been horrified. On the other hand, when I look at most of the newspapers these days, they are really fit for no other purpose! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Ours was an earth closet too, and it had a large and a smaller hole in the long seat so when learning to use it mum would sit next to me! It was never smelly, and seemed so much more sanitary than having the toilet indoors; completely separate from the house "down the garden". Only at night was it an unwelcome treck so we did use potties if really caught short. That was probably TMI - sorry....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Ours was an earth closet too, and it had a large and a smaller hole in the long seat so when learning to use it mum would sit next to me! It was never smelly, and seemed so much more sanitary than having the toilet indoors; completely separate from the house "down the garden". Only at night was it an unwelcome treck so we did use potties if really caught short. That was probably TMI - sorry....


Never had an earth closet, except when camping! But did in Christchurch have an outhouse loo, so we had potties for the kids, when they could not face the winter cold trek- also there was a wild kitten they were frightened of also resident out by the laundry- had to call the SPCA to take it away- just did not have time or energy to try to tame it when it was terrorising the two children.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I may have solved my problem. My friend Tuaoi wants to look for a four or five bedroom house, with a double garage ( I will have to ask also that it be pet friendly, so I can still have Ringo). We would have a good sort out of my excess possessions, and moving in with a friend who will have a vehicle would be far preferable to having to move somewhere on my own. The chances of getting somewhere as good as this for public transport being very slim. I have not tried to look at houses ( just have been too upset) but Zara was looking for me on Monday- so I have an idea of what it would cost to move on my own.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well Sydney is in the "dog House" or rather on my sh** list tonight. The wonderful ham I cooked for dinner.....he swiped it off the stove top and gobbled it down. DH says we should have roasted german shepherd for dinner tomorrow as the leftovers were for dinner tomorrow. GRRRRRRR.
> First time for everything but that (*%&* DOG had best be sure this is the LAST time he does this too! Usually I put something like this back in the oven on warm so DH will have something warm for dinner when she gets home and since she was due shortly I didn't. Therefore....my fault! Guess I should consider it practice for Thanksgiving.


Oh NO! Sydney, Sydney Sydney...  What a pickle he is.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Page 30.

Well I was hoping to share a little video that my friend took today of Serena and posted of FB, but I am having trouble moving it to anywhere! I am clearly not computer savvy enough. :shock: Anyway for those of you that have me on FB you will see it. Serena has this new thing that she does.... I guess you could say singing... la la la and shaking her head. So funny. 

Bedtime for me..


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I may have solved my problem. My friend Tuaoi wants to look for a four or five bedroom house, with a double garage ( I will have to ask also that it be pet friendly, so I can still have Ringo). We would have a good sort out of my excess possessions, and moving in with a friend who will have a vehicle would be far preferable to having to move somewhere on my own. The chances of getting somewhere as good as this for public transport being very slim. I have not tried to look at houses ( just have been too upset) but Zara was looking for me on Monday- so I have an idea of what it would cost to move on my own.


Unbelievable that they would treat you as such an old person and say you need to move. Ridiculous. I have seen a person in their 50's with a bad hip and they were in horrible pain and needed to get surgery. How can they discriminate because of this. I would think this is age discrimination and having a bad hip does not make you nursing home material. Hard to give advice from this far away and not knowing this person you would be moving in with makes me nervous. You know her so trust your judgement. Hopefully you would you still have public transportation for when she didn't want to take you? I'm very concerned and not sure they can do what they are doing to you. Sounds like he just wants more money. Are you feeling this way because of talking to Age Concern?? Are they the ones that said this isn't good and that's why you are looking to move. Having said that, if you could live with this person and did end up with enough room so that you could have a place to go off to and be alone and be together when desired, this could be a wonderful solution. You must be excited about the prospect at this point. I am happy that you have some friends helping you and at least have other prospects. Definitely praying for you as you make such important decisions.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a grey and misty Surrey. My cold has headed south and decided to settle on my chest, so I will just have to force myself to stay in and knit.

Sam, have you tried putting a quilt under you as well as on top on your bed, I do this primarily for pain relief but it also adds to the warmth.

Bonnie, thanks for the elephants ears recipe, I have book marked it and will give it a try in the holidays when the gks are here.

Sending healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm glad you're checking out your options....but so far, it's just conjecture that you may have to move. Hope that however it works out that it's the best thing for you.



Lurker 2 said:


> I may have solved my problem. My friend Tuaoi wants to look for a four or five bedroom house, with a double garage ( I will have to ask also that it be pet friendly, so I can still have Ringo). We would have a good sort out of my excess possessions, and moving in with a friend who will have a vehicle would be far preferable to having to move somewhere on my own. The chances of getting somewhere as good as this for public transport being very slim. I have not tried to look at houses ( just have been too upset) but Zara was looking for me on Monday- so I have an idea of what it would cost to move on my own.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Page 30.
> 
> Well I was hoping to share a little video that my friend took today of Serena and posted of FB, but I am having trouble moving it to anywhere! I am clearly not computer savvy enough. :shock: Anyway for those of you that have me on FB you will see it. Serena has this new thing that she does.... I guess you could say singing... la la la and shaking her head. So funny.
> 
> Bedtime for me..


Sure is cute --- definitely a singer!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

What a doll and just the right age for my DGD who will turn 3 in February; although she may already be matched with our Luke---but he's more the age for DGD #2 who will be 1 in January....Matchmaker, Matchmaker!



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and misty Surrey. My cold has headed south and decided to settle on my chest, so I will just have to force myself to stay in and knit.
> 
> Sam, have you tried putting a quilt under you as well as on top on your bed, I do this primarily for pain relief but it also adds to the warmth.
> 
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> What a doll and just the right age for my DGD who will turn 3 in February; although she may already be matched with our Luke---but he's more the age for DGD #2 who will be 1 in January....Matchmaker, Matchmaker!


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> How's Tim doing? Stay warm.


We are staying warm but the most recent weather has been near 60 F highs but now getting down to upper 20s F and snow expected today. Tim and I have been practicing for the Christmas cantata at church. He's doing well at school but his biology class seems more like pre-med than sophomore level biology to me. He is into the second grade period of the semester and they are still on internal cell parts and functions and processes--nothing at all toward all plant and animal life and their internal structures discovered by dissecting some of them. I feel like my studies were back in the Dark Ages. lol

He's looking forward to helping me prep for tomorrow's ''feast'', as he calls the special meals for holidays or celebrations of any sort. He wants to help with breaking up the huge bowl of bread I've been drying for the dressing/stuffing and mixing a lot of other things like baked sweet potatoes for the crumb-topped casserole his mom makes. And then there's the five-cup salad and the Waldorf salad with dried cranberries and the various dips and veg and pita chips we'll serve for lunch tomorrow. Oh, and the cornmeal mush he has requested for breakfast Thursday.

We've jumped up and down on the list of attendees for the ''feast''. DD#1 and her daughter of the heart have to work the afternoon turns at their workplaces and a single mom from the extended family of goslings and her 8-year old son will join us and a couple from church have decided to stay home with just the two of them. Oh well, their choice.

Think I'd better get off here and get busy.

Maybe later.

Ohio Joy


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from Great Bend where it is a lovely -1c/30f at 07:54. It is just nicely light out and over cast. By 4pm we are promised some snow,maybe :roll: Sam and Betty take care of yourselves. 

Reflecting on today's coffee. Survivors after the snow has melted.  

Healing thoughts to those in need of them. Hugs for all. And gentle hugs to those who's FM is not playing nice.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and misty Surrey. My cold has headed south and decided to settle on my chest, so I will just have to force myself to stay in and knit.
> 
> Sam, have you tried putting a quilt under you as well as on top on your bed, I do this primarily for pain relief but it also adds to the warmth.
> 
> ...


Good afternoon Joesaphine, do take care. Good idea to stay indoors and knit. Sending healing thoughts your way. 
I used to put a wool blanket under the flannel sheets for the children seemed to keep them warmer when it was really cold.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

*Julie*, it is good to explore all the options :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

*PurpleFi*I am sorry that you are suffering but that photo of GS3 is great. that is one happy boy!!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Sending healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.


Purple, bounce some of those vibes back at yourself and get rid of the cold!! Hate chest congestion.

Your pix of the various DGC are always lovely-- you have a handsome family. Thanks for posting-- these and others' photos are as close as I get to little ones now with none in the family.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is a lovely -1c/30f at 07:54. It is just nicely light out and over cast.
> 
> Reflecting on today's coffee. Survivors after the snow has melted.


They look sooo cold :thumbdown:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> They look sooo cold :thumbdown:


They are cold, they seem to do well in colder temperatures. Some of them I will dig up, plant in pots for winter eating.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

That sounds a wonderful plan :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm sitting here in tears having just left Luke at nursery screaming, I think I'm worse than him! I know we have to give this a go, but I really think he's too young to be left with complete strangers with no period of getting to know them. I think his mum is beginning to feel the same as he's not been sleeping at nights and has been very clingy to her since he started at Nursery, but her mum (otherwise known as psycho granny :shock: ) thinks he just has to get used to it. I can't see why as the childcare is split between us and neither of us are wanting rid of him, and besides, he only goes for 2hours on 2 afternoons. I have offered to take him to a Mother and Toddler group where you stay with them so that he can mix with other kids, but still have the reassurance that you haven't abandoned him. It's going to be a long two hours. Sorry for the rant.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

saw this on my facebook today sorry its so big but awwwwwwwwwww


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> I'm sitting here in tears having just left Luke at nursery screaming, I think I'm worse than him! I know we have to give this a go, but I really think he's too young to be left with complete strangers with no period of getting to know them. I think his mum is beginning to feel the same as he's not been sleeping at nights and has been very clingy to her since he started at Nursery, but her mum (otherwise known as psycho granny :shock: ) thinks he just has to get used to it. I can't see why as the childcare is split between us and neither of us are wanting rid of him, and besides, he only goes for 2hours on 2 afternoons. I have offered to take him to a Mother and Toddler group where you stay with them so that he can mix with other kids, but still have the reassurance that you haven't abandoned him. It's going to be a long two hours. Sorry for the rant.


Oh Kate, I feel for you. It's so hard to leave a screaming toddler. If it's any consolation, my DD who used to run a nursery school said that the Mums were worse than the toddlers, who always had stopped crying before Mum had reached the end of the road! But if he's feeling insecure then maybe he is a bit too young. Hard for Grandma to sit back and not have any say.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KateB, that is very difficult for you. {{{hugs}}} for you both.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Hi Everyone, Thank you for your kind words. I'm sad again thinking of Christmas and no Tony. This is the first year in 40 years and no dog. Hubby said we are too old to get any other pets. He is right because I'll be 69 next year soooo. But me without a puppy is hard to take. Sorry for my moaning.
> 
> I hope everyone will have a great Thanksgiving and will have great weather if they are traveling and will be healthy to do so.
> 
> ...


I feel the same way about the looting and destruction of property. It was just an excuse to rob and burn...has nothing to do with justice. 
Don't want to start a brouhaha but had to vent. And this is the safest place to do it.
Hugs to everyone,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Page 30.
> 
> Well I was hoping to share a little video that my friend took today of Serena and posted of FB, but I am having trouble moving it to anywhere! I am clearly not computer savvy enough. :shock: Anyway for those of you that have me on FB you will see it. Serena has this new thing that she does.... I guess you could say singing... la la la and shaking her head. So funny.
> 
> Bedtime for me..


I saw it and it was adorable!
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

melyn said:


> saw this on my facebook today sorry its so big but awwwwwwwwwww


That is so cute! HUGS for you


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> I'm sitting here in tears having just left Luke at nursery screaming, I think I'm worse than him! I know we have to give this a go, but I really think he's too young to be left with complete strangers with no period of getting to know them. I think his mum is beginning to feel the same as he's not been sleeping at nights and has been very clingy to her since he started at Nursery, but her mum (otherwise known as psycho granny :shock: ) thinks he just has to get used to it. I can't see why as the childcare is split between us and neither of us are wanting rid of him, and besides, he only goes for 2hours on 2 afternoons. I have offered to take him to a Mother and Toddler group where you stay with them so that he can mix with other kids, but still have the reassurance that you haven't abandoned him. It's going to be a long two hours. Sorry for the rant.


Kate, this is so understandable- I went through it with Mwyffanwy as a 10 month old- because my new lecturer had been so nasty about my changing her nappy - I thought I had just time before he was due- but he hit the ceiling, and as I did not want to pull out again from classes- (I had not been allowed to complete when I got pregnant) my previous lecturer had been fine about my having the baby and suckling her when necessary- I recall the hilarity it caused the class when she had learned to crawl- and set off around the table top exploring all these people who were part of her daily existence. However having her at the creche was awful- she screamed blue murder as I left her, and would still be sobbing as I came to pick her up, I was almost at my wits end, when a lovely young girl stated work there, and had the sense to pick the child up, and carry her around on her hip, as I would have done at home. That was when the tears erupted as she had to leave, because she did not want to go home. I had to travel an hour each way to the Uni- whether I had the Landrover, or had gone by bus- it was quite a marathon, from Titirangi through to the CBD where the Uni is located. But some of my favourite photos of her as a toddler were taken as part of my photography assignments during this short and sometimes idyllic escape from the clutches of the not then ex. Then sadly I conceived again. Mwyffanwy found it so hard to accept the new baby- tried to beat her up. Awful awful months, with the not yet ex behaving like a third spoiled child. He would not settle to the routine of going to work- kept claiming that I could not cope with both children- but it was just a big excuse to get out of responsibility for providing for all three of us- fine to get me enceinte, but no ability to accept the real responsibilities of fatherhood.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and misty Surrey. My cold has headed south and decided to settle on my chest, so I will just have to force myself to stay in and knit.
> 
> Sam, have you tried putting a quilt under you as well as on top on your bed, I do this primarily for pain relief but it also adds to the warmth.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that your cold is being stubborn!
Your grandson is adorable!!!
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I'm sitting here in tears having just left Luke at nursery screaming, I think I'm worse than him! I know we have to give this a go, but I really think he's too young to be left with complete strangers with no period of getting to know them. I think his mum is beginning to feel the same as he's not been sleeping at nights and has been very clingy to her since he started at Nursery, but her mum (otherwise known as psycho granny :shock: ) thinks he just has to get used to it. I can't see why as the childcare is split between us and neither of us are wanting rid of him, and besides, he only goes for 2hours on 2 afternoons. I have offered to take him to a Mother and Toddler group where you stay with them so that he can mix with other kids, but still have the reassurance that you haven't abandoned him. It's going to be a long two hours. Sorry for the rant.


When I put Michael and Chrissy in daycare it was 2hours Monday-Friday. We had the option to stay and observe. Either in class or behind one way windows. Was hard at first and it gave them time with other children their own age. I think the mother toddler group is best. My cousin did that with her daughter when it came time for kinderfpgarten there was no anxiety for her daughter. Can't say that about her though.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is a lovely -1c/30f at 07:54. It is just nicely light out and over cast. By 4pm we are promised some snow,maybe :roll: Sam and Betty take care of yourselves.
> 
> Reflecting on today's coffee. Survivors after the snow has melted.
> 
> Healing thoughts to those in need of them. Hugs for all. And gentle hugs to those who's FM is not playing nice.


Good morning, Caren!! We don't have snow or have it forecast. But we do have wind and rain that will turn to snow as the storm heads your way. Our 70 drgree temperatures are a fond memory!!
Thanks for sharing your morning coffee!
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Good morning, Caren!! We don't have snow or have it forecast. But we do have wind and rain that will turn to snow as the storm heads your way. Our 70 drgree temperatures are a fond memory!!
> Thanks for sharing your morning coffee!
> Junek


Good morning June! We had a bit of freezing rain or sleet was dark windy and the trees sounded lovely as they clinked together. Just glad it did not stay on the branches. You are welcome. I was trying to see how well I could get the trees to reflect in the coffee. I could see it in the house but it wasn't showing up when I snapped a photo. I resorted to going outside setting the cup on a post if the deck.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm going to do some more looking on that site for the mashed potatoes, seems some other good recipes there. I saw one for a cheesy sausage breakfast casserole that sounds good, minus the peppers.
> We got several more inches of snow overnight & this morning, it's starting to get deep, the guys are excited to think they can soon get the snowmobiles out. Supposed to be -28C/-18F tonight so a little nippy & even colder by the weekend, so much for getting gently broken in.
> I almost got stuck with the car when I came from bowling today, I think DH will soon have to plow the yard, our driveway has a fairly steep hill & a sharp turn at the top, the car didn't like me slowing for the turn, I ended up going back to the road to turn around & try a second time. Just had to come in a little faster.
> 
> Sam, I hope your leg heals quickly. I think you need to pad those bed posts. I imagine you take steroids to help with your breathing & that makes you more prone to other infections. You need to take care of yourself.


I am with you on the cheesy sausage breakfast, but I'd add extra peppers less cheese. 
Take care while out driving in that snow.i know you are used to it but it doesn't always play fair.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

It is tough and hard to know what's best....I do like the idea of the toddler group.

Let us know how it went after he calmed down and whether he liked being with other kids.



KateB said:


> I'm sitting here in tears having just left Luke at nursery screaming, I think I'm worse than him! I know we have to give this a go, but I really think he's too young to be left with complete strangers with no period of getting to know them. I think his mum is beginning to feel the same as he's not been sleeping at nights and has been very clingy to her since he started at Nursery, but her mum (otherwise known as psycho granny :shock: ) thinks he just has to get used to it. I can't see why as the childcare is split between us and neither of us are wanting rid of him, and besides, he only goes for 2hours on 2 afternoons. I have offered to take him to a Mother and Toddler group where you stay with them so that he can mix with other kids, but still have the reassurance that you haven't abandoned him. It's going to be a long two hours. Sorry for the rant.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Bonnie....were you the one that posted the 'Fast and Fabulous Fruit Cake" recipe? If not you will whomever posted it please tell me if the flour used is plain flour or self rising?


Yes, it was me. Just regular flour, there is baking soda added for it to rise. Did I miss that? I've never seen self-rising flour here but maybe just missed it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks for the coffee, Caren...Love your creativity in getting the reflection.

Wishing safe travels for anyone who is venturing out in their Thanksgiving (or any other) trips.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks for the coffee, Caren...Love your creativity in getting the reflection.
> 
> Wishing safe travels for anyone who is venturing out in their Thanksgiving (or any other) trips.


You are most welcome. I like the look of things reflecting in water and windows.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, it was me. Just regular flour, there is baking soda added for it to rise. Did I miss that? I've never seen self-rising flour here but maybe just missed it.


They sell it but in tiny little bags usually. I had to look for it for a friend was easier for her.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

KateB said:


> I'm sitting here in tears having just left Luke at nursery screaming, I think I'm worse than him! .


Breaks your heart, doesn't it? I always enjoy when you post pix-- he is a cutie. It will get better, just as soon as he realizes you are coming back each time.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

melyn said:


> saw this on my facebook today sorry its so big but awwwwwwwwwww


CUTE!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Julie, sounds like you have a possible fallback position if you are given notice, which I hope is reducing your anxiety level. You certainly had a rough time with your situation whilst bringing up your daughters. I was so very lucky, as when I was finishing up my one day a week course after DD was born DH's parents drove down to us and looked after her all day. I never worried about her at this stage. Then a family with 2 young boys moved into the other end of the house so we shared a child minder every Friday, alternating which home she was at with all three children. Later we had the same girl take DD and the older boy to a local playgroup so it worked really well, as she stayed to help the other adults, and parents only had to help about one session in 6. DD still got a bit nervous about going to anywhere new without me but was generally pretty good at being left. As you said, it's the mums that feel the worst!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> They sell it but in tiny little bags usually. I had to look for it for a friend was easier for her.


That will be because it does not store particularly well- this is why I like to store my baking soda and cream of tartar, and add when necessary.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Joy all your "feast foods" sound yummy. If you were closer I'd just come to your house! I love waldorf salad. Only 4 of us here this year. I do always enjoy fixing a feast as Tim would say but with so few people I just have trouble getting into making all the different dishes. We will have a pared down feast compared to years past. It will still be nice. 


jheiens said:


> We are staying warm but the most recent weather has been near 60 F highs but now getting down to upper 20s F and snow expected today. Tim and I have been practicing for the Christmas cantata at church. He's doing well at school but his biology class seems more like pre-med than sophomore level biology to me. He is into the second grade period of the semester and they are still on internal cell parts and functions and processes--nothing at all toward all plant and animal life and their internal structures discovered by dissecting some of them. I feel like my studies were back in the Dark Ages. lol
> 
> He's looking forward to helping me prep for tomorrow's ''feast'', as he calls the special meals for holidays or celebrations of any sort. He wants to help with breaking up the huge bowl of bread I've been drying for the dressing/stuffing and mixing a lot of other things like baked sweet potatoes for the crumb-topped casserole his mom makes. And then there's the five-cup salad and the Waldorf salad with dried cranberries and the various dips and veg and pita chips we'll serve for lunch tomorrow. Oh, and the cornmeal mush he has requested for breakfast Thursday.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I tend to agree with you. Having said that though I must admit that both of my girls were in day care from 6 weeks on because I HAD to return to work. And yes, when they started "real" school they STILL cried the first two days. Hope he adjusts well. I wish I could have done the play group idea with mine.



KateB said:


> I'm sitting here in tears having just left Luke at nursery screaming, I think I'm worse than him! I know we have to give this a go, but I really think he's too young to be left with complete strangers with no period of getting to know them. I think his mum is beginning to feel the same as he's not been sleeping at nights and has been very clingy to her since he started at Nursery, but her mum (otherwise known as psycho granny :shock: ) thinks he just has to get used to it. I can't see why as the childcare is split between us and neither of us are wanting rid of him, and besides, he only goes for 2hours on 2 afternoons. I have offered to take him to a Mother and Toddler group where you stay with them so that he can mix with other kids, but still have the reassurance that you haven't abandoned him. It's going to be a long two hours. Sorry for the rant.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

that is soon cute! Here's your {{{{{{HUG}}}}}


melyn said:


> saw this on my facebook today sorry its so big but awwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Julie, sounds like you have a possible fallback position if you are given notice, which I hope is reducing your anxiety level. You certainly had a rough time with your situation whilst bringing up your daughters. I was so very lucky, as when I was finishing up my one day a week course after DD was born DH's parents drove down to us and looked after her all day. I never worried about her at this stage. Then a family with 2 young boys moved into the other end of the house so we shared a child minder every Friday, alternating which home she was at with all three children. Later we had the same girl take DD and the older boy to a local playgroup so it worked really well, as she stayed to help the other adults, and parents only had to help about one session in 6. DD still got a bit nervous about going to anywhere new without me but was generally pretty good at being left. As you said, it's the mums that feel the worst!


It has given me hope that there is a way through. The absolute veto on Ringo being inside, is what has been so distressing me. I need him close by, really really need him. If necessary if I do move in with them I will just have to invest in lots of doggy poop bags, because the husband is a bit OCD. It does not help when one has just been assigned a counsellor- it dredged up a lot of hurts- caused by the males in my life. Largely the ex, and Magistrates. And then the ghastly years of Police intervention when I would invariably be handcuffed, as everything was escalating out of my control. I have an appointment for 29th December with Social Development's Seniors' staff. Part of what would be good, about moving out, is that I would no longer need the Temporary Additional Support benefit, which has to be renewed, every three months. Ta'a whom I had hoped might be able to board with me, has not been able to take on that commitment- she says she is needed at home. We will remain friends.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

thanks Bonnie.....shows how alert I was late last night when I asked this....completely missed the baking soda listed and that would have told me......LOL.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, it was me. Just regular flour, there is baking soda added for it to rise. Did I miss that? I've never seen self-rising flour here but maybe just missed it.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It is tough and hard to know what's best....I do like the idea of the toddler group.
> 
> Let us know how it went after he calmed down and whether he liked being with other kids.


When I went back to get him he was on his own with one of the helpers at the sand tray, the rest of the kids were sitting listening to a story, and when saw me he immediately began to cry and clung to me. The Nursery leader said he had calmed down after about 15 minutes, but I got the impression from him that he wasn't very happy and he certainly couldn't get out of there quickly enough! It's up to his mum (who did say tonight, " If it was me that was having to take him, I probably wouldn't take him back,"......eh, thanks for that!) but I think if he continues to be up half the night (& that only started after his first afternoon at Nursery...go figure) she may reconsider sending him. It would be a totally different story if he *had* to go, but he doesn't.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> When I put Michael and Chrissy in daycare it was 2hours Monday-Friday. We had the option to stay and observe. Either in class or behind one way windows. Was hard at first and it gave them time with other children their own age. I think the mother toddler group is best. My cousin did that with her daughter when it came time for kinderfpgarten there was no anxiety for her daughter. Can't say that about her though.


My younger son cried every time I left him at playgroup when he was 3, but it seemed to just be the actual parting from me that he didn't like as he was quite happy to go back every week. Luke started crying in the house at the mention of going to Nursery and cried the whole way there!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> When I went back to get him he was on his own with one of the helpers at the sand tray, the rest of the kids were sitting listening to a story, and when saw me he immediately began to cry and clung to me. The Nursery leader said he had calmed down after about 15 minutes, but I got the impression from him that he wasn't very happy and he certainly couldn't get out of there quickly enough! It's up to his mum (who did say tonight, " If it was me that was having to take him, I probably wouldn't take him back,"......eh, thanks for that!) but I think if he continues to be up half the night (& that only started after his first afternoon at Nursery...go figure) she may reconsider sending him. It would be a totally different story if he *had* to go, but he doesn't.


If Mom was taking him, that would be a whole different story, I'm sure---and it seems to be affecting him in other ways...and for sure toddlers need their sleep or can be nearly unbearable the next day. I hope that he can spend more time with you...time with a loving grandma is never a bad idea.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> My younger son cried every time I left him at playgroup when he was 3, but it seemed to just be the actual parting from me that he didn't like as he was quite happy to go back every week. Luke started crying in the house at the mention of going to Nursery and cried the whole way there!


For sure, he doesn't like it there---trust his instincts.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> My younger son cried every time I left him at playgroup when he was 3, but it seemed to just be the actual parting from me that he didn't like as he was quite happy to go back every week. Luke started crying in the house at the mention of going to Nursery and cried the whole way there!


I think if it was me I would certainly quit taking him, especially if he's not sleeping well. My boys went to a sitter from 6 month on & both had a spell at about 18 months when they caused a fuss but the sitter said it just lasted until I was out of sight. Even then it was hard to leave them.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Really cold here this morning, -32C/-25F plus a wind so it's very brutal out there. Thankfully I don't have to leave the house.
I hope all those celebrating Thanksgiving have a wonderful gathering with family & friends & that you have safe travels.
Well, should get off here & tidy up the house as friends a stopping in later


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I tend to agree with you. Having said that though I must admit that both of my girls were in day care from 6 weeks on because I HAD to return to work. And yes, when they started "real" school they STILL cried the first two days. Hope he adjusts well. I wish I could have done the play group idea with mine.


I quite agree with both you and Bonnie, if you have to go back to work it is a whole different ball game. I know I was fortunate that I didn't have to work, but that being said, we didn't have kids for 5 years because we couldn't afford to, and when we only had the one wage coming in it was very tight so we didn't have 2 cars, new clothes or fancy holidays. I just feel that young ones nowadays (listen to me sounding like Grandma Moses! :shock: :lol: ) want it all and I think it's the wife who suffers most.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I've got the pumpkin pies in the oven, will make bread later, and I want deviled eggs...but I am out of eggs! :shock: So I guess I have to decide how badly I want them. LOL Maybe I can get DD to go to the store for me.

The vacuuming is done and the dusting--next up bathrooms. It will feel good to have it all done!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning June! We had a bit of freezing rain or sleet was dark windy and the trees sounded lovely as they clinked together. Just glad it did not stay on the branches. You are welcome. I was trying to see how well I could get the trees to reflect in the coffee. I could see it in the house but it wasn't showing up when I snapped a photo. I resorted to going outside setting the cup on a post if the deck.


You're as persistent as my sister to get a good picture!!
And it was well worth it. I hope the snow doesn't cause any loss of tree limbs.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> When I went back to get him he was on his own with one of the helpers at the sand tray, the rest of the kids were sitting listening to a story, and when saw me he immediately began to cry and clung to me. The Nursery leader said he had calmed down after about 15 minutes, but I got the impression from him that he wasn't very happy and he certainly couldn't get out of there quickly enough! It's up to his mum (who did say tonight, " If it was me that was having to take him, I probably wouldn't take him back,"......eh, thanks for that!) but I think if he continues to be up half the night (& that only started after his first afternoon at Nursery...go figure) she may reconsider sending him. It would be a totally different story if he *had* to go, but he doesn't.


Hoping things resolve quickly for your sake and Luke's!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, hugs. I know you need to keep options open but I worry about sharing home. As has been said recently, I like my spa e and don't play well with others unless I have quiet time. As we age we get use to our ways and aren't as flexible.
Kate, what a handsome boy.
I got exciting news yesterday. My stepdaughter Gypsy called to tell us Bella, our DGD will be working at the ski lodge in Mammoth from December to May. They live on Long Island so this will be a chance to see her more. Mammoth is 150 miles north of us. She will be 19 on December 13th. They lived in San Francisco when she was born and we were able to go up and bring them home from hospital. Gypsy lived with us in high school years.
Today I am going to take Maya on walk to tire her out and then take her to new dog park. I want her to get use to other dogs and not be scaredy cat.
Sam, hope you feel better. Hugs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, hugs. I know you need to keep options open but I worry about sharing home. As has been said recently, I like my spa e and don't play well with others unless I have quiet time. As we age we get use to our ways and aren't as flexible.
> Kate, what a handsome boy.
> I got exciting news yesterday. My stepdaughter Gypsy called to tell us Bella, our DGD will be working at the ski lodge in Mammoth from December to May. They live on Long Island so this will be a chance to see her more. Mammoth is 150 miles north of us. She will be 19 on December 13th. They lived in San Francisco when she was born and we were able to go up and bring them home from hospital. Gypsy lived with us in high school years.
> Today I am going to take Maya on walk to tire her out and then take her to new dog park. I want her to get use to other dogs and not be scaredy cat.
> Sam, hope you feel better. Hugs.


There is the huge problem of this benefit that I rely on Joy- the so called Temporary Additional Support- to pay the rent- I have to reapply every three months- so long as I can have a couple of rooms to myself - it could work, being a boarder myself. And in a house of that size chances are there would be an ensuite, which I would be bagsing. Tua ia a very hard working lady, and has recently managed to get a permanent position instead of casual, where the agent took a considerable percentage of every day's work. Ta'a whom I had hoped might be able to move in won't be able to, certainly in the immediate future.
Perhaps the most important thing I have gained is some hope.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Julie, are you thinking that the Temporary Additional Support benefit will be taken away on the next application date or is it just a hassle to re-apply every 3 months? I had hoped that with Age Concern doing an evaluation and them determining extra help was appropriate, that the additional benefit would be renewed easily.



Lurker 2 said:


> There is the huge problem of this benefit that I rely on Joy- the so called Temporary Additional Support- to pay the rent- I have to reapply every three months- so long as I can have a couple of rooms to myself - it could work, being a boarder myself. And in a house of that size chances are there would be an ensuite, which I would be bagsing. Tua ia a very hard working lady, and has recently managed to get a permanent position instead of casual, where the agent took a considerable percentage of every day's work. Ta'a whom I had hoped might be able to move in won't be able to, certainly in the immediate future.
> Perhaps the most important thing I have gained is some hope.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if you like roller coasters - even if you don't = check this out. --- sam

http://themeparks.about.com/od/rollercoasternews/fl/Worlds-Tallest-Roller-Coaster-in-Florida.htm?nl=1


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I've lost count of the number of times i have gouged my legs on the bed - this is the only time they have gotten infected and it is more sore than usual - hurts to walk on it.

i will probably start after the new year to get a pair of lower teeth. at least i am not gaining any weight - lololol.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Forgot about the absence of bottom teeth. When will you be getting them (or is it getting used to them the issue?) Can understand about not being up for lots of people; get one of the grandkids to bring you a late of some of the softer foods.
> 
> You really must have done a number on your knee. Seriously need to wrap your bed corners in bubble wrap or foam; even pads of cloth. I've lost count of how often you've banged your shins or knees and this time is sounds like you did a doosy on the old knee. Hope it heals quickly Sam.
> 
> I don't think I could live up north; just too cold. DH likes to keep the bedroom cool which to me is cold so we have lots of blankets on the bed. Hope you can get your blanket to work (assuming it is electric). I still haven't seem about repairing ours or getting a new one yet. Just have 3 quilts on the bed...LOL.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did i say knee - it's my ankle or right above my ankle - sorry - makes my whole foot swell. clumsy is my middle name. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Sam, I remember you clanking your shin or ankle on the bed also and now it's your knee...we'll have to send you some bubble wrap for that bed post. Please take good care of the wound and hope you are better soon. I hope Heidi and the family bring you lots of left-overs.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you are not too old to have a dog - I'm older than you are and i have one. --- sam



Strawberry4u said:


> Hi Everyone, Thank you for your kind words. I'm sad again thinking of Christmas and no Tony. This is the first year in 40 years and no dog. Hubby said we are too old to get any other pets. He is right because I'll be 69 next year soooo. But me without a puppy is hard to take. Sorry for my moaning.
> 
> I hope everyone will have a great Thanksgiving and will have great weather if they are traveling and will be healthy to do so.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

not only that - some of my meds taken for many years have caused my skin to become thin and fragile - it bruises easily - sometimes my arms look like someone beat me. lol but this will heal and i will be fine. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm going to do some more looking on that site for the mashed potatoes, seems some other good recipes there. I saw one for a cheesy sausage breakfast casserole that sounds good, minus the peppers.
> We got several more inches of snow overnight & this morning, it's starting to get deep, the guys are excited to think they can soon get the snowmobiles out. Supposed to be -28C/-18F tonight so a little nippy & even colder by the weekend, so much for getting gently broken in.
> I almost got stuck with the car when I came from bowling today, I think DH will soon have to plow the yard, our driveway has a fairly steep hill & a sharp turn at the top, the car didn't like me slowing for the turn, I ended up going back to the road to turn around & try a second time. Just had to come in a little faster.
> 
> Sam, I hope your leg heals quickly. I think you need to pad those bed posts. I imagine you take steroids to help with your breathing & that makes you more prone to other infections. You need to take care of yourself.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Fast and Fabulous Fruitcake

2 eggs
750 ml (3 cups) mincemeat
1 can Eagle brand milk. - sweetened condensed milk
2 cups mixed fruit
1 cp slivered almonds
2 1/2 cups flour
1 teaspoons baking soda

Mix together, put in greased pans, makes 1 bundt pan or 2 loaf pans or 6 mini loafs. Bake at 300F mini loafs for 1 hr, larger 1 hr25 min. Approx.
Test for done. Turn out, let cool. Store in the fridge or freezer. Ready to eat soon as cooled.
Not really dense with fruit but very nice.

Bonnie/ktp



Gweniepooh said:


> Bonnie....were you the one that posted the 'Fast and Fabulous Fruit Cake" recipe? If not you will whomever posted it please tell me if the flour used is plain flour or self rising?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tell me about the cake Josephine - it is unlike any birthday cake i have seen - especially the top. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and misty Surrey. My cold has headed south and decided to settle on my chest, so I will just have to force myself to stay in and knit.
> 
> Sam, have you tried putting a quilt under you as well as on top on your bed, I do this primarily for pain relief but it also adds to the warmth.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wonderful pictures caren - thanks. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is a lovely -1c/30f at 07:54. It is just nicely light out and over cast. By 4pm we are promised some snow,maybe :roll: Sam and Betty take care of yourselves.
> 
> Reflecting on today's coffee. Survivors after the snow has melted.
> 
> Healing thoughts to those in need of them. Hugs for all. And gentle hugs to those who's FM is not playing nice.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think psycho grandma should butt out. --- sam



KateB said:


> I'm sitting here in tears having just left Luke at nursery screaming, I think I'm worse than him! I know we have to give this a go, but I really think he's too young to be left with complete strangers with no period of getting to know them. I think his mum is beginning to feel the same as he's not been sleeping at nights and has been very clingy to her since he started at Nursery, but her mum (otherwise known as psycho granny :shock: ) thinks he just has to get used to it. I can't see why as the childcare is split between us and neither of us are wanting rid of him, and besides, he only goes for 2hours on 2 afternoons. I have offered to take him to a Mother and Toddler group where you stay with them so that he can mix with other kids, but still have the reassurance that you haven't abandoned him. It's going to be a long two hours. Sorry for the rant.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

too precious - thanks for sharing melyn. --- sam



melyn said:


> saw this on my facebook today sorry its so big but awwwwwwwwwww


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

could you have ringo certified as a service dog? that way you could have him in the house. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> It has given me hope that there is a way through. The absolute veto on Ringo being inside, is what has been so distressing me. I need him close by, really really need him. If necessary if I do move in with them I will just have to invest in lots of doggy poop bags, because the husband is a bit OCD. It does not help when one has just been assigned a counsellor- it dredged up a lot of hurts- caused by the males in my life. Largely the ex, and Magistrates. And then the ghastly years of Police intervention when I would invariably be handcuffed, as everything was escalating out of my control. I have an appointment for 29th December with Social Development's Seniors' staff. Part of what would be good, about moving out, is that I would no longer need the Temporary Additional Support benefit, which has to be renewed, every three months. Ta'a whom I had hoped might be able to board with me, has not been able to take on that commitment- she says she is needed at home. We will remain friends.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> tell me about the cake Josephine - it is unlike any birthday cake i have seen - especially the top. --- sam


French birthday cakes are quite different. Ver light layers of sponge with a moussey type of cream between the layers, then decorated on top withfruit. Usually made yo order by a patissiere.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

where did everyone go? went to the doctor yesterday - i have not been sleeping well lately so he upped my trazadone - should have cut the second one in half and gotten used to that - i went to be about seven - i was really tired after the night before - got up around eleven and took my night med and zonked out until abour ten this morning. I've also taken quite an afternoon nap. i will definitely cut the pill in half tonight. lol

32° with no wind so it is not too awful outside - it was the high wind we were having that made it so cold.

lexi got her car. a maroon Pontiac - have not seen it yet but she is excited. she is going to need to work a lot to afford it though - paying back the loan - paying for insurance - gas, etc. a definite learning experience.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks puirplefi. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> French birthday cakes are quite different. Ver light layers of sponge with a moussey type of cream between the layers, then decorated on top withfruit. Usually made yo order by a patissiere.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> I've lost count of the number of times i have gouged my legs on the bed - this is the only time they have gotten infected and it is more sore than usual - hurts to walk on it.
> 
> i will probably start after the new year to get a pair of lower teeth. at least i am not gaining any weight - lololol.
> 
> sam


Seriously Sam couldn't you wrap thick bandage or something around the bed legs to soften them? Better than having the bandages on you! I'm sure you could knit covers in thick wool?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think psycho grandma should butt out. --- sam


Me too Sam! :lol: However she's a dangerous woman and I have to tread warily around her for my DS's sake....not that he does, he just pointedly ignores her...gets her livid!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, hugs. Family during holidays can certainly cause problems. My son and his fiancé are opting to go to Hawaii to be with her family this Christmas. 
Sam, I too take meds which make me bruise was. And Maya often puts her paw on me which causes bruises. Hope you pad your bed. Unfortunately I can't pad Maya's paws.
Took her for walk and to dog park. But no dogs there. Will keep trying.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> not only that - some of my meds taken for many years have caused my skin to become thin and fragile - it bruises easily - sometimes my arms look like someone beat me. lol but this will heal and i will be fine. --- sam


I know what you mean about having thin skin. I always have bruises on my hands and arms. And tore my arm on the catch of the microwave door last week and I didn't think it would ever stop bleeding!
I worry about you banging your leg so often. I hope you didn't bruise the bone since it hurts to walk.
Junek


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

We went to the store and got eggs (not as nuts out there as I thought it would be, actually, which was good), made the deviled eggs, then the bread--just took it out and ooh, the smell of fresh bread! It's for tomorrow though, so I'll restrain myself. Tomorrow will be the turkey and dressing, and everyone else is bringing something. I am sure we will have no shortage of delicious things!

Now I'm tired. Gee, wonder why?! :XD: DD helped me clean and now he just has to get his stuff off the table so I can clean it and put the cloth on, and we'll be ready for Thanksgiving. I may try to practice on the cables again a bit tonight. Not much else going on.

Healing thoughts to all in need, may you all manage any unruly relatives if you're celebrating the holiday (and even if you're not!), and hugs & blessings.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

KateB said:


> I quite agree with both you and Bonnie, if you have to go back to work it is a whole different ball game. I know I was fortunate that I didn't have to work, but that being said, we didn't have kids for 5 years because we couldn't afford to, and when we only had the one wage coming in it was very tight so we didn't have 2 cars, new clothes or fancy holidays. I just feel that young ones nowadays (listen to me sounding like Grandma Moses! :shock: :lol: ) want it all and I think it's the wife who suffers most.


I agree with you Kate. We didn't make enough money in the Army for me to avoid working, even though my children were little. However, I worked for two years then took two years off while my children were growing up until our salary made it possible for me to stay home. It was so hard to leave them. We had to do it with both of us working to keep our heads above ground. We didn't have a car and we didn't have fancy furniture . I worked to help with household expenses. Even now the armed forces in Canada are not well paid. Pat was gone at least 70% of the time. It was a very hard life. None of the women I knew then bought foolish things, and the men worked extra jobs when they were home. NOwadays they feel they are entitled - even my own which amazes me as we have never had a visa interest charge and they know it. We have always saved and we have always avoid borrowing except for a house. We have always paid cash for a car - never borrowed to buy one etc.. It seems to be catching as I look at all our young relatives and it is a completely different mind set.

Mine do quite well, but it is still different than when we were first married and had young children.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Busy few weeks, but I have thought about you and wondering how things are going. Tonight I am cooking my share of the food for Thanksgiving, but I wanted to wish everyone a Happy Thanksgiving, and for those not celebrating, a wonderful Thursday. I always like to think about all of the things I am thankful for and let those people know it, so to all of my KTP friends, I am so very thankful for all of you. Take care, and I hope to be around more next week! Love and hugs!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I wish you all a Wonderful Thanksgiving with good friends, family and good food and much happiness to all. Shirley


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Designer1234 said:


> I agree with you Kate. We didn't make enough money in the Army for me to avoid working, even though my children were little. NOwadays they feel they are entitled - even my own which amazes me as we have never had a visa interest charge and they know it. We have always saved and we have always avoid borrowing except for a house. We have always paid cash for a car - never borrowed to buy one etc.. It seems to be catching as I look at all our young relatives and it is a completely different mind set.


Ah, yes, same with mine-- the best of everything. And I blame credit cards-- it is just way too easy to charge it and keep a running tab w/o realizing how many future $$ you are wasting. We had a gasoline credit card, paid each month, just so we could take a trip now and then, always tent-camping because we couldn't afford a motel. I didn't work until kids started school but did make all our clothes (even some underwear), canned hundreds of jars of food, had a huge garden, etc. DH did all the work on the car and yard, also helped with heavy garden work and often worked a second part-time job if available. 2 channels on the TV, plain telephone, etc. But most other people were in the same boat so it wasn't that bad.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Forgot to say to all of you-- have a Happy Thanksgiving and be safe. Hugs to everyone. Don't eat too much.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Julie, are you thinking that the Temporary Additional Support benefit will be taken away on the next application date or is it just a hassle to re-apply every 3 months? I had hoped that with Age Concern doing an evaluation and them determining extra help was appropriate, that the additional benefit would be renewed easily.


They don't guarantee that they will renew it, and keep claiming I must reduce my outgoings, which is very hard with the Landlord behaving as he is. It is a major hassle having to reapply so frequently. The other thing they claim is I should be looking for work. Plus I am allowed to save only $1039-00 in total. Or they will take it as rent. I must go check the mail -see if anything has been put in writing.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That will be because it does not store particularly well- this is why I like to store my baking soda and cream of tartar, and add when necessary.


I used to do the same with mine, just added when needed. Still do a lot of the time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> could you have ringo certified as a service dog? that way you could have him in the house. --- sam


I am going to ask the doctor if he could state that Ringo is important for me to keep a balance on things- besides I rely on his ears- although he has never been trained as a hearing dog- and I am only slightly hard of hearing.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thankful to you too...have a great Thanksgiving!!



pammie1234 said:


> Busy few weeks, but I have thought about you and wondering how things are going. Tonight I am cooking my share of the food for Thanksgiving, but I wanted to wish everyone a Happy Thanksgiving, and for those not celebrating, a wonderful Thursday. I always like to think about all of the things I am thankful for and let those people know it, so to all of my KTP friends, I am so very thankful for all of you. Take care, and I hope to be around more next week! Love and hugs!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving to all celebrating this day.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They don't guarantee that they will renew it, and keep claiming I must reduce my outgoings, which is very hard with the Landlord behaving as he is. It is a major hassle having to reapply so frequently. The other thing they claim is I should be looking for work. Plus I am allowed to save only $1039-00 in total. Or they will take it as rent. I must go check the mail -see if anything has been put in writing.


I understand that would be quite a hassle especially when it's up in the air every 3 months. I hope that this turns out to be just a passing thought that is thought better of over time by the landlord and that you'll get to stay there where you have many memories, etc. without a raise in the rent.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> My younger son cried every time I left him at playgroup when he was 3, but it seemed to just be the actual parting from me that he didn't like as he was quite happy to go back every week. Luke started crying in the house at the mention of going to Nursery and cried the whole way there!


That makes it very hard. All of Grant's boys would cry every time they were dropped off. Two of them would tell me they didn't like it at all. Ethan would cry if you mentioned Nursery School he Stil tells me he wished I didn't take him. He is in fourth grade this year. Seth did that last year, I don't take him this year but he does let me know when he is unhappy about going.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

The house smells so good. Dinner rolls in the baking. We are going to our youngest daughter's for dinner. I am pleased with the invitation. I was asked to bring rolls and nothing else.

I wish each one a very Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> You're as persistent as my sister to get a good picture!!
> And it was well worth it. I hope the snow doesn't cause any loss of tree limbs.
> Hugs,
> Junek


I have been known to sit a long ehile waiting for the right light and so on for the picture. Other times it's a quick snap and I'm done., some of those turn out better. The ice was gone off the trees by morning and the snow never started until early evening. Once it started it has come down pretty good. Still snowing out. Only a few inches so far, we will see what morning has to offer.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I understand that would be quite a hassle especially when it's up in the air every 3 months. I hope that this turns out to be just a passing thought that is thought better of over time by the landlord and that you'll get to stay there where you have many memories, etc. without a raise in the rent.


I guess I just have to wait and see, on that score. At least another day has gone by and no letter from Australia.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> wonderful pictures caren - thanks. --- sam


You are most welcome Sam. You need to take better care of yourself, we want you around for a long while yet.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> French birthday cakes are quite different. Ver light layers of sponge with a moussey type of cream between the layers, then decorated on top withfruit. Usually made yo order by a patissiere.


Sounds yummy and much like the ones my mum would make for wek end desserts. We would all help make little marzipan fruit and other decorations. They would be painted up with edible paints.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Me too Sam! :lol: However she's a dangerous woman and I have to tread warily around her for my DS's sake....not that he does, he just pointedly ignores her...gets her livid!


I had a monster in law like that once.everyone threaded lightly around her.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Getting a bit of snow tonight to replace the snow that melted.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Really cold here this morning, -32C/-25F plus a wind so it's very brutal out there. Thankfully I don't have to leave the house.
> I hope all those celebrating Thanksgiving have a wonderful gathering with family & friends & that you have safe travels.
> Well, should get off here & tidy up the house as friends a stopping in later


Oh Bonnie -- I sure am glad I am here! These old bones don't handle that kind of weather very well any more. Thoughts are with you .


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> Busy few weeks, but I have thought about you and wondering how things are going. Tonight I am cooking my share of the food for Thanksgiving, but I wanted to wish everyone a Happy Thanksgiving, and for those not celebrating, a wonderful Thursday. I always like to think about all of the things I am thankful for and let those people know it, so to all of my KTP friends, I am so very thankful for all of you. Take care, and I hope to be around more next week! Love and hugs!


I second that.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Melyn...That picture is too cute.

Kate...How hard for you. It probably is harder for Luke only going a few days a week. I like your idea of getting together with friends with children and staying with him. We call them play dates. I hope that things get sorted out soon for you and Luke.

Julie...Wonderful photo of your DD. Just so precious. Even though there are hard memories, this photo brings back a very beautiful moment in time. So wonderful that you took it. Looks like a professional photo out of a book from years ago. I love it.
Sorry that your friend can't room with you.

A busy time for all of us who are having Thanksgiving. I am so fortunate that I don't have to do all the work since DIL and her mother are preparing Thanksgiving. I will take a vegetarian dish with enough for everyone to have some, a salad, and bread.

I got to go for my training today and was gone about 4 hrs. I will have another training session to learn more technical aspects about cold laser, but today was to teach me how to use the machine. This has been a miracle for me. I would say my fibromyalgia is almost gone now and sleeping is so much better. It is wonderful and I have been practicing with it all day. He gave me a treatment to use on DH's neck since he is at the computer all the time when he is home working on the book. The training was just about 25 minutes from my home. After I finally got back home it started snowing and is quite beautiful out there right now. 

Caren....Freezing rain is so terrible. Hope that has stopped and no problems were caused. 

Purple...Hope you get over your cold soon. You think you are starting to get better but it is just moving from one place to the other. :roll: Great that you will be able to knit. DGS looks so happy. Happy Birthday to him from Upstate NY.

Sam...Hope you can stay warm and get your meds adjusted to suit you better for sleeping just the right amount. Congratulations to Lexi on her first car and maroon too!!!! 

Sassafrass...Hope socializing Maya goes better next time with other doggies showing up at the park.

Sounds like everyone have things under control for Thanksgiving. It is so nice when things can be done ahead so you don't have to do it all on the day. Hope all of you have a wonderful day and most important that you have lots of things to be Thankful for.

June...You and Sam are making a good pair this month. Sorry you tore your arm on the microwave.

Bonnie...That is just plain too cold. Brrrrrr!!!! I guess you are very glad when you get home after going out. So glad you don't have to go out.

Speaking of being thankful. I see where Pammie was very thankful for all of you. I must say the same. A special group for sure.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Oh Bonnie -- I sure am glad I am here! These old bones don't handle that kind of weather very well any more. Thoughts are with you .


I am sure glad that you are going to have a nicer winter as well. I am so excited to see pictures from your new surroundings. I love mountains and I love water and whales as well. You have blessed us with gorgeous mountain pictures which I have truly enjoyed. Enjoy your new home and surroundings. You and Pat are truly blessed.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sounds like everyone has been busy preparing their portions of the feast to come. I've been watching the nasty weather in the north east US, I hope those who have to travel don't have terrible roads.
My GS has been running quite a fever the past 3 days, they took him to the Dr today & he has hand, foot & mouth disease ( when DS told me this mornng his mouth had blister, I said I thought either they could be fever blisters or HF& M disease, guess mom is not so dumb after all) so is out of school for the next week & no hockey for at least 2 weeks. I was reading up on it & it is very contagious for several days before the blister come so I'm afraid there will be other cases in the school. Apparently it has been going around the next town for a while.
Gwen, please let me know how you like the fruitcake, my family like it better than the old traditional one I used to make as it is so moist.
I went across to have a look at the cupboard in DS house that we had put oil on, they are looking alot better so I guess tomorrow I will go & put some more on them. I am actually surprised how much the oil improved them, I thought they might need much more work but maybe not.


----------



## Glennys 2 (Jan 1, 2012)

I just want to wish all my friends on KTP a very Happy Thanksgiving and the ones who don't celebrate a wonderful Thursday and may every day be wonderful


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> ...
> 
> Julie...Wonderful photo of your DD. Just so precious. Even though there are hard memories, this photo brings back a very beautiful moment in time. So wonderful that you took it. Looks like a professional photo out of a book from years ago. I love it.
> Sorry that your friend can't room with you.
> ...


There is another one of her running back to me, with a feather in her hand, that she had found- the photo program now gives such tiny thumbnails it is very difficult to find the image you want when working within KP- it is rather tedious locating things. 
Ta'a is supposed to be dropping by this evening- we may watch a DVD- we have been working our way through my Tom Hanks Collection.
The ladies from Church have also excelled themselves I have a huge fruit tray, as an early Christmas gift. I have been munching grapes. 
I picked up three cans of what I know as Nutolene- it is essentially just ground peanuts in a can- not at all a Peanut butter, but I love it, diced, in a quiche- quite pricey- and I eat it too fast, but it is so yummy- I am looking forward to making it up. My hip is freeing up again- I really over-did it with only the 6 minutes- Alastair suggests (he is my brother that had the Quadruple By-pass) may be even as little as 30 seconds, but every hour- I have been so phased out by the Agent problem I just haven't been getting to it at all. If I am to move I have a staggering amount of possessions to sort my way through- but I had a good morning with Tuaoi, even though I missed my Visitors.

So glad the laser treatment is working so well for you!

I have just been talking to darowil (Margaret) they are about 50 k away from Auckland - so not that far from me. On the way up to Paihia for the night- intending to go to Waitangi, which has major significance for Maori in particular. The plan is we will have breakfast and go to the Alpaca farm, partly to see the baby Alpacas on Saturday Morning.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Joy all your "feast foods" sound yummy. If you were closer I'd just come to your house! I love waldorf salad. Only 4 of us here this year. I do always enjoy fixing a feast as Tim would say but with so few people I just have trouble getting into making all the different dishes. We will have a pared down feast compared to years past. It will still be nice.


Our feast is usually for the four of us. We don't do near the side dishes as most people but we are blessed and happy with our fixings. Usually we do potatoes, stuffing, jellied cranberries for DS#1 and myself, turkey and green beans and some gravy. Christmas is usually ham and then another turkey dinner on New Years. DH does the cooking for all the holidays. I do love that. I take care of leftovers and clean the dishes. Still glad to not have to do the cooking.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Glennys 2 said:


> I just want to wish all my friends on KTP a very Happy Thanksgiving and the ones who don't celebrate a wonderful Thursday and may every day be wonderful


Thank you Glennys for including us 'others'. May you enjoy your holiday!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Designer1234 said:


> Oh Bonnie -- I sure am glad I am here! These old bones don't handle that kind of weather very well any more. Thoughts are with you .


Oh, yes, I would SOOO agree! Could NOT live with that.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> I've got the pumpkin pies in the oven, will make bread later, and I want deviled eggs...but I am out of eggs! :shock: So I guess I have to decide how badly I want them. LOL Maybe I can get DD to go to the store for me.
> 
> The vacuuming is done and the dusting--next up bathrooms. It will feel good to have it all done!


Sounds like a busy day. Glad you are getting it done though.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

pacer said:


> Our feast is usually for the four of us. We don't do near the side dishes as most people but we are blessed and happy with our fixings. Usually we do potatoes, stuffing, jellied cranberries for DS#1 and myself, turkey and green beans and some gravy. Christmas is usually ham and then another turkey dinner on New Years. DH does the cooking for all the holidays. I do love that. I take care of leftovers and clean the dishes. Still glad to not have to do the cooking.


We prepare for more than just the immediate family because almost always there are those who have no one or no place to go at the last minute; and I can't stand the thoughts of some one being alone when we are so bountifully blessed by God. Having relocated so many times in the decades we've been married, we've learned that there is usually, at least, someone who has no one to fellowship with for the holidays or even ordinary days. So there is most often more than enough to share at the last minute.

One year on New Year's Eve, it turned out to be two young college men--one from Nigeria and the other from Jamaica--who were lost at midnight in the bitter cold in the midst of a mostly white community back in the days when gasoline was rationed based on even/odd purchase days. Anyone remember the early '70s?

Those young men had left Nashville, TN, in temps in the middle 70s F. We had snow and below freezing temps in west central Illinois; and they had no heavy coats even though they were headed toward northern Illinois. They had no choice but to take the beds we offered them, but they were noticeably not sure of their own safety. We offered what sustenance we could get for their trip back to college and help in finding gasoline for their vehicle. Sadly, we never heard from them again. But that was not our responsibility. Ours was to help them forward on their travels.

Happy Thanksgiving to you and all others who are celebrating tomorrow. Blessings to all of you at the tea party just because I love you.

Ohio Joy


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I have finally caught up with everyone. I have been reading only, each time I took a break from cleaning. Huge hugs and healing thoughts, and prayers to all. Julie, so happy you have a contingency plan, if needed, but still praying you won't have to move. And of course prayers continue for you and Fale. 

For those participating in the card exchange, or who might still like to, I will continue sign up thru tomorrow, as I doubt that I will feel up to getting things organized and emailed after everyone leaves tomorrow evening. My plan is to work on it Friday, and have the list emailed out by Friday evening. I will post on the new TP when I have sent the emails. 

Wishing all of our USA members a very blessed and Happy Thanksgiving, and blessings to all of the rest of you!

Tami


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving to those in U.S. and as has been said, Happy Thursday to everyone else.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Matthew and I did a marathon of cutting vegetables tonight for DS#1's work potluck for this weekend. We dropped off the tray and bags of replenishing today at his work. I have been invited to stop in and enjoy some of the potluck as well. Tomorrow evening I will be making the breakfast casserole for Friday morning for the store employees. The employees who were working tonight were very thankful for what I brought in. It was quite the puzzle putting everything in the refrigerator today as it usually is for a potluck. It all fit though. Matthew wanted me to pick out a frame for my Christmas gift and he picked out a frame for the current drawing which will be used to make his cards for the card exchange. The drawing, itself, will be a Christmas gift for some friends of ours. I know they will enjoy it. I know that my gift from Matthew will be a drawing of his choice. That will be an awesome gift. Of course I had to pay for one frame and the other was free due to the sale. It is okay with me. We have very few of Matthew's drawings at our home so this will be a real treasure for me.

Kate...My heart breaks for Luke and his situation with the preschool. That is so difficult for some little ones.

Caren...I loved the cup of coffee for today. I am glad that you are getting the replenishment of snow instead of us. I know it is just a matter of time before we see more. We actually have a tiny dusting of snow in a few places here, but not anything to speak of. 

Bonnie...Stay warm and safe up there.

Betty...Thinking of you and hoping you have contacted the doctor with your newest challenge.

Sam...Hope the leg is healing. The house will certainly be quiet tomorrow. 

Sassafras...So happy you are able to go for your walks again.

Time for me to be getting some sleep. I need to be awake and get some chores done before DH comes home from work in the morning. He will need to be getting that turkey going when he gets home and I need to finish washing some dishes and get celery and onions ready for the stuffing. We will let DS#1 sleep in and get Matthew up to help us. DS#1 has to work very long hours Thursday and Friday with very little sleep. He is young and we remind him that we did that many a time also. Not much sympathy from us. I will get him a hot meal on Friday afternoon between his jobs. He has one hour between his two jobs.

Be nice to cashiers and other store employees this holiday season.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and what does her daughter do? --- sam



KateB said:


> Me too Sam! :lol: However she's a dangerous woman and I have to tread warily around her for my DS's sake....not that he does, he just pointedly ignores her...gets her livid!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds like my ex - i don't but everyone else treads lightly - i put in my time - now i don't care if she blows her top - i can go home and have peace and quiet. lol --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> I had a monster in law like that once.everyone threaded lightly around her.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy thanksgiving to all of you in the US and blessings to all that aren't. I am so thankful for all of you.
We are going to have the coldest thanksgiving they say in 30 years. Not so sure I am thankful for that, but the house is warm and the food plentiful and family is coming tomorrow. Friends are here staying tonight so that is extra special.
Poor Luke and grandma Kate, went through that with my youngest every time I dropped him off with one sitter I used. He would cry so hard. 
Julie, if you move I pray it goes smoothly.
Darlene, so glad you are getting so pain free, you may be running in races soon at this rate.
PurpleFi, another darling grandchild and he looks so happy celebrating, feel better soon.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Wishing all our US friends a great Thanksgiving celebration, and lots to be truely thankful for.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> and what does her daughter do? --- sam


Unfortunately she often takes heed of what her mother says!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Devastating cricket news today. A young player (who would have 26 on Sunday) has died after being hit by a cricket ball on Tuesday. He was playing for my state team South Australia against his old team when he was hit by a ball which appears to have torn a major artery to the brain. Only immediate medical care enabled him to even make it to hospital 
Horrid for his family and team mates-current and previous including the Australian team. He has played a number of games for Australia and was Likely to be called back into the team this week as a batter is needed and he has been playing very well-and until missing the last ball he ever faced had been batting very well 
The even younger player who bowled the ball must be feeling absolutely terrible although there was nothing wrong with how he bowled. 
Time to sleep now so will be back some other time


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> The worst I heard was when my mum's friend's dog ate the budgie! :shock: For years afterwards all you had to say was, "Who ate the budgie?" and the poor dog would cringe!


 :shock: :shock: Good grief.. LOL

We had a lab years ago who for 3 years just demolished everything left lying around.. I dont know how many tap connections we went through... the last straw was she ate the clothes line handle! Mind you once we got past all this.. she was the BEST dog we ever had.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Devastating cricket news today. A young player (who would have 26 on Sunday) has died after being hit by a cricket ball on Tuesday. He was playing for my state team South Australia against his old team when he was hit by a ball which appears to have torn a major artery to the brain. Only immediate medical care enabled him to even make it to hospital
> Horrid for his family and team mates-current and previous including the Australian team. He has played a number of games for Australia and was Likely to be called back into the team this week as a batter is needed and he has been playing very well-and until missing the last ball he ever faced had been batting very well
> The even younger player who bowled the ball must be feeling absolutely terrible although there was nothing wrong with how he bowled.
> Time to sleep now so will be back some other time


A very very sad thing for sure.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

A Happy Thanksgiving to all who celebrate it! No nursery today thankfully, but back again tomorrow afternoon. :-( I'll do a big shop whilst he's there as we've got four friends coming for dinner on Saturday night. I'm thinking we'll start with a choice of broccoli & stilton soup or melon & parma ham, then salmon & asparagus with potatoes and carrot batons, followed by bannofi pie or chocolate gateau (shop bought!) and a cheese board. I really don't enjoy cooking so I'm keeping it as simple as I can! :roll:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

L


darowil said:


> Devastating cricket news today. A young player (who would have 26 on Sunday) has died after being hit by a cricket ball on Tuesday. He was playing for my state team South Australia against his old team when he was hit by a ball which appears to have torn a major artery to the brain. Only immediate medical care enabled him to even make it to hospital
> Horrid for his family and team mates-current and previous including the Australian team. He has played a number of games for Australia and was Likely to be called back into the team this week as a batter is needed and he has been playing very well-and until missing the last ball he ever faced had been batting very well
> The even younger player who bowled the ball must be feeling absolutely terrible although there was nothing wrong with how he bowled.
> Time to sleep now so will be back some other time


This has been featuring on our news in UK, and papers had pics and video links to team Dr and team mates and opposing team all in tears or looking totally shocked. So very sad.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

For anyone taking part in the *card swap* organised by Tami - 
Is there anything you especially want from UK, ( thin and not too heavy if possible) anything we have that you can't easily get hold of?
Unlike Shirley, Gwenie et al, I'm not yet prepared but must get my skates on and DO something.....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> The friend (DH'f friend,) now banned from our house for saying I was disgusting (because of my weight- I wasn't doing anything disgusting, honest,:XD: :XD: also used to criticize me for almost everything and I would have worked so hard to have things very special for them when they visited. Not enough plants, need a light here, this light is too bright, fringe on the rug needs to have every fringe in the same direction (I couldnt vacuum then and DH had done that, on and on. He had no idea how hard things were for me to do. He didn't do this in front of other people but when I came down early to make coffee for him. I can't believe that I still have dreams of him turning up at our door and walking in. I love his wife and have always enjoyed her as a special friend but I'm afraid he may have spoiled this. Good riddance though and now I can relax.


As we sometimes say... good riddance to bad rubbish. You definately do not need people like that in your life.!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> And since every step is in pain....
> I would be afraid too with those dogs on the loose.


Me too.... re Julie walking Ringo.
Here, all dogs are supposed to be walked on a lead.... but of course there are loads of people who dont. I dont often see a dog with no owner very often though, but it does happen.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey and 

HAPPY THANKSGIVING to my dear friends across the Pond and Happy Thursday to everyone else xxxxxx


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Josephine, excited you are going to fm course. Can't wait for you to share. My fm is flaring with cold weather and winds.


Ditto for Purplefi...... but sorry to hear you are suffering with flares in that cold weather. I have a close friend with fm and sometimes she is quite a mess from the pain. Gentle hugs.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh, Betty, please take care and call the Dr. if this happens again.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> one has to keep the local natives happy so the volcano doesn't explode so all will be through the woods and over the fields (in their atv's since there no snow) to grandma's house. grandpa will not be in attendance. no bottom teeth remember? plus i am not sure my psyche is ready for gobs of family. the way feel now i will sleep most of the day.
> 
> i have been doing relatively well - i knocked my leg against the bed the other day and of course the skin tore in a big way. when i saw the doctor today he said it was beginning to look infected so ordered antibiotics for it. waiting for Heidi to return from town with them.
> 
> ...


You take care Sam and look after that leg of yours. I hope you are now feeling better and warmer.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Ditto for Purplefi...... but sorry to hear you are suffering with flares in that cold weather. I have a close friend with fm and sometimes she is quite a mess from the pain. Gentle hugs.


Thank you, I am quite a mess most of the time, but then again that has nothing to do with my fm!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Mr P found this photo in the Daily Telegraph this morning.....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Devastating cricket news today. A young player (who would have 26 on Sunday) has died after being hit by a cricket ball on Tuesday. He was playing for my state team South Australia against his old team when he was hit by a ball which appears to have torn a major artery to the brain. Only immediate medical care enabled him to even make it to hospital
> Horrid for his family and team mates-current and previous including the Australian team. He has played a number of games for Australia and was Likely to be called back into the team this week as a batter is needed and he has been playing very well-and until missing the last ball he ever faced had been batting very well
> The even younger player who bowled the ball must be feeling absolutely terrible although there was nothing wrong with how he bowled.
> Time to sleep now so will be back some other time


Apparently he had chosen to wear a lighter weight helmet, which is not as protective. Ghastly thing to have happen, though. See you soon!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> A Happy Thanksgiving to all who celebrate it! No nursery today thankfully, but back again tomorrow afternoon. :-( I'll do a big shop whilst he's there as we've got four friends coming for dinner on Saturday night. I'm thinking we'll start with a choice of broccoli & stilton soup or melon & parma ham, then salmon & asparagus with potatoes and carrot batons, followed by bannofi pie or chocolate gateau (shop bought!) and a cheese board. I really don't enjoy cooking so I'm keeping it as simple as I can! :roll:


I would love it if you could share these, or jog my memory of where they might be posted? especially the broccoli and Stilton soup!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Me too.... re Julie walking Ringo.
> Here, all dogs are supposed to be walked on a lead.... but of course there are loads of people who dont. I dont often see a dog with no owner very often though, but it does happen.


 :XD: :thumbdown: And all too often here!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Mr P found this photo in the Daily Telegraph this morning.....


Tailor -made? by the looks!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Oh, how I remember those days when something like that was a total disaster! I recall very clearly the time one of the children treated the toilet roll in the way only cute Labrador puppies are meant to do (an ad that ran for years in the UK, but I don't know if other people know it), which just wasn't funny, because I had no money to by more until the end of the week. I am thankful that none of my children seem to have the limited budgets that I had, but I am sure there are many other families still with the same concerns.


I remember many times using newspaper as kids.

On the topic of dogs we only had one as kids and we didn't keep him long-the neighbours didn't appreciate him fishing in their fish pond. And mum didn't appreciate the offering either


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Apparently he had chosen to wear a lighter weight helmet, which is not as protective. Ghastly thing to have happen, though. See you soon!


While not latest version it was last years model. And it was his neck that was hit and this years model would have made little or no difference to the outcome. And the helmets can't be too low or They have no neck movement which they need. It seems it was a very rare injury. Read an article since in which the hospital doctor (a major hospital as well) said that there may not have been the same thing as this seen there before-some things just can't be stopped from happening but not much consolation for his family friends or the one who hit him. His mother and sister were in the crowd watching the game and so saw the whole incident.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Mr P found this photo in the Daily Telegraph this morning.....


A Jersey cow clearly. Maybe I should wake david up to ask if it's a Jersey in a jersey. Or maybe not I have just kicked him but was to make him turn over so he stopped snoring


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Mr P found this photo in the Daily Telegraph this morning.....


A Jersey cow clearly. Maybe I should wake david up to ask if it's a Jersey in a jersey. Or maybe not I have just kicked him but was to make him turn over so he stopped snoring


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> A Jersey cow clearly. Maybe I should wake david up to ask if it's a Jersey in a jersey. Or maybe not I have just kicked him but was to make him turn over so he stopped snoring


I don't think it is a Jersey as they have a paler face, but it could be a Guernsey, will have to see what TNS thinks.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Just saw this on the Forum and thought it was very apt for today.

Be Thankful
Be thankful that you dont already have everything you desire.
If you did, what would there be to look forward to?
Be thankful when you dont know something,
For it gives you the opportunity to learn.
Be thankful for the difficult times.
During those times you grow.
Be thankful for your limitations,
Because they give you opportunities for improvement.
Be thankful for each new challenge,
Because it will build your strength and character.
Be thankful for your mistakes.
They will teach you valuable lessons.
Be thankful when youre tired and weary,
Because it means youve made a difference.
Its easy to be thankful for the good things.
A life of rich fulfillment comes to those who
Are also thankful for the setbacks.
Gratitude can turn a negative into a positive.
Find a way to be thankful for your troubles,
And they can become your blessings.
Author Unknown


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is a lovely -1c/30f at 07:54. It is just nicely light out and over cast. By 4pm we are promised some snow,maybe :roll: Sam and Betty take care of yourselves.
> 
> Reflecting on today's coffee. Survivors after the snow has melted.
> 
> Healing thoughts to those in need of them. Hugs for all. And gentle hugs to those who's FM is not playing nice.


I always have a smile when you say things like.... a lovely -1c. Aaah, I would be frozen. LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> I'm sitting here in tears having just left Luke at nursery screaming, I think I'm worse than him! I know we have to give this a go, but I really think he's too young to be left with complete strangers with no period of getting to know them. I think his mum is beginning to feel the same as he's not been sleeping at nights and has been very clingy to her since he started at Nursery, but her mum (otherwise known as psycho granny :shock: ) thinks he just has to get used to it. I can't see why as the childcare is split between us and neither of us are wanting rid of him, and besides, he only goes for 2hours on 2 afternoons. I have offered to take him to a Mother and Toddler group where you stay with them so that he can mix with other kids, but still have the reassurance that you haven't abandoned him. It's going to be a long two hours. Sorry for the rant.


Aaaw, what a shame.  It does sound like he would benefit much more by going to a playgroup where you could stay also. My kids LOVED playgroup and as you say they can mix without feeling abandoned.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I would love it if you could share these, or jog my memory of where they might be posted? especially the broccoli and Stilton soup!


Julie, this is the salmon recipe.

Ginger & Asparagus Salmon Parcels
Ingredients (serves 4)
Half tablespoon finely grated root ginger or ground ginger
3 tbsp dark soy sauce
3tbsp sweet chilli sauce
1 tbsp clear honey
4 boneless salmon fillets
1 red onion very finely sliced
1 red pepper very finely sliced
400g trimmed asparagus spears

Method
1. Preheat the oven to 190 degrees C, fan 170 degrees, gas 
mark 5.
2.	Mix the ginger, soy sauce, honey & chilli sauce in a large flat dish and coat the fish in the marinade. Cover & chill for 15 mins.
3.	Make 4 large foil squares. Mix together the red onion and red pepper & divide between the foil pieces. Place a piece of fish in each and pour the marinade over. Divide the asparagus spears and place on top of the fish. Seal each parcel, place on a baking tray & cook for 20mins.
This recipe can be prepared ahead up to the point that the parcels are sealed. Store covered in the fridge until ready to cook.

I'll post the soup one later - lying in bed whilst Luke naps beside me at the moment!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> one has to keep the local natives happy so the volcano doesn't explode so all will be through the woods and over the fields (in their atv's since there no snow) to grandma's house. grandpa will not be in attendance. no bottom teeth remember? plus i am not sure my psyche is ready for gobs of family. the way feel now i will sleep most of the day.
> 
> i have been doing relatively well - i knocked my leg against the bed the other day and of course the skin tore in a big way. when i saw the doctor today he said it was beginning to look infected so ordered antibiotics for it. waiting for Heidi to return from town with them.
> 
> ...


Not the first time you have done that. You need to wrap up the edges and legs of your bed or you could well end up with a leg that doesn't heal


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Seriously Sam couldn't you wrap thick bandage or something around the bed legs to soften them? Better than having the bandages on you! I'm sure you could knit covers in thick wool?


 :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Might just try sleeping as it is after 1am here. But although I haven't commented on lots I have actually read all the TP! Might need to give David another kick (well I think it is him and not Maryanne,did have them both carrying on one night. At least I can get David to turn over which shuts him up. But Maryanne is so sound asleep she doesn't stir.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> Getting a bit of snow tonight to replace the snow that melted.


That looks cold :thumbdown:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

So very sad for his family, his teams, and all the fans. I'll keep them (you) all in my prayers.



darowil said:


> Devastating cricket news today. A young player (who would have 26 on Sunday) has died after being hit by a cricket ball on Tuesday. He was playing for my state team South Australia against his old team when he was hit by a ball which appears to have torn a major artery to the brain. Only immediate medical care enabled him to even make it to hospital
> Horrid for his family and team mates-current and previous including the Australian team. He has played a number of games for Australia and was Likely to be called back into the team this week as a batter is needed and he has been playing very well-and until missing the last ball he ever faced had been batting very well
> The even younger player who bowled the ball must be feeling absolutely terrible although there was nothing wrong with how he bowled.
> Time to sleep now so will be back some other time


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

*Julie* I love Nutolene :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> A Happy Thanksgiving to all who celebrate it! No nursery today thankfully, but back again tomorrow afternoon. :-( I'll do a big shop whilst he's there as we've got four friends coming for dinner on Saturday night. I'm thinking we'll start with a choice of broccoli & stilton soup or melon & parma ham, then salmon & asparagus with potatoes and carrot batons, followed by bannofi pie or chocolate gateau (shop bought!) and a cheese board. I really don't enjoy cooking so I'm keeping it as simple as I can! :roll:


Kate - hope all goes well at the nursery with Luke. Your dinner sounds wonderful -- is it a special occasion? I like your idea of simple (but elegant) cooking.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Mr P found this photo in the Daily Telegraph this morning.....


If only it was a Jersey in a jersey!! My family raised and milked many jersey cows and even had our own brand (farm) name - the Liberty Farm Jerseys which are still famous in the historical records of the Iowa Dairy Association.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Mr P found this photo in the Daily Telegraph this morning.....


If only it was a Jersey in a jersey!! My family raised and milked many jersey cows and even had our own brand (farm) name - the Liberty Farm Jerseys which are still famous in the historical records of the Iowa Dairy Association.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> A Jersey cow clearly. Maybe I should wake david up to ask if it's a Jersey in a jersey. Or maybe not I have just kicked him but was to make him turn over so he stopped snoring


Darowil - looks like we're thinking alike -- does not look like the Jerseys of my childhood.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Mr P found this photo in the Daily Telegraph this morning.....


Great photo :thumbup:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

hello all ...some interesting recipes there Sam,sorry the cold is bothering you,as it is me this time last week we were basking in 25c this week its 5c very overcast and raining,wonders when the next plane back to Tunisia is.
The rest and the time away has done some good,but just back in time to sort out Christmas, no idea as yet if youngest DD and family will be here for Christmas lunch,wish they would hurry up and decide.
Spent most of the holiday poolside with just a couple of trips one to the amphitheatre at El Jem /museum with all the mosiacs and one to the Zulu experience sort of like a zoo with dinner and entertainment thrown in


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just saw this on the Forum and thought it was very apt for today.
> 
> Be Thankful
> Be thankful that you dont already have everything you desire.
> ...


Thanks Kate- some good thoughts!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I hope everyone has a lovely Thanksgiving Day and just for us that don't celebrate everyone have a wonderful day, too.

My meditation teacher posted this this morning. Having gratitude for what we have is one of his big"things"

http://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles/archive/2014/11/27/thanksgiving-gratitude.aspx?e_cid=20141127Z1_DNL_art_1&utm_source=dnl&utm_medium=email&utm_content=art1&utm_campaign=20141127Z1&et_cid=DM61047&et_rid=743749437


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving to those who are celebrating the holiday and a happy and safe day to everyone else as well. I got up late for me, but have the second load of laundry going currently and all the dishes washed up for now. Swept my kitchen floor and now getting ready to cut onions and celery. Matthew got up early to take out trash and recycling and help his dad bring in the purchases he made this morning. Today will be a day of chores, cooking, eating, knitting and shopping for me. Matthew and I don't need to do our traditional Black Friday early shopping this year as we already got what we needed at the sale price, yesterday. Early Black Friday deal saves us from sitting in the cold for a few hours and will allow me to get DS#1 up and going back to work in the morning. Matthew does not like shopping because there are too many people in the stores so he wins this year. My friend is going to take us out to breakfast next weekend which is also Matthew's birthday so that will be fun.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I always have a smile when you say things like.... a lovely -1c. Aaah, I would be frozen. LOL


When it gets to that level here, I allow myself to have the heater on, first thing, Unless it were -1 F which never occurs in Auckland, unless the Earth were to shift on her axis again.

Correction: I see Caren has both codes in her post that Cathy is replying to.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Might just try sleeping as it is after 1am here. But although I haven't commented on lots I have actually read all the TP! Might need to give David another kick (well I think it is him and not Maryanne,did have them both carrying on one night. At least I can get David to turn over which shuts him up. But Maryanne is so sound asleep she doesn't stir.


 :XD: :thumbdown: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> *Julie* I love Nutolene :thumbup:


The odd thing is I am not that keen on Peanut Butter (sorry Sam!) Unless I have made it into Tiger Candy- then I can eat way too much. But I am known to demolish a can of Nutolene with great ease- especially in the quiche!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> hello all ...some interesting recipes there Sam,sorry the cold is bothering you,as it is me this time last week we were basking in 25c this week its 5c very overcast and raining,wonders when the next plane back to Tunisia is.
> The rest and the time away has done some good,but just back in time to sort out Christmas, no idea as yet if youngest DD and family will be here for Christmas lunch,wish they would hurry up and decide.
> Spent most of the holiday poolside with just a couple of trips one to the amphitheatre at El Jem /museum with all the mosiacs and one to the Zulu experience sort of like a zoo with dinner and entertainment thrown in


Great photos of a place I am unlikely ever to visit! Welcome home Agnes, even if Scotland is a bit miserable presently!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I hope everyone has a lovely Thanksgiving Day and just for us that don't celebrate everyone have a wonderful day, too.
> 
> My meditation teacher posted this this morning. Having gratitude for what we have is one of his big"things"
> 
> http://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles/archive/2014/11/27/thanksgiving-gratitude.aspx?e_cid=20141127Z1_DNL_art_1&utm_source=dnl&utm_medium=email&utm_content=art1&utm_campaign=20141127Z1&et_cid=DM61047&et_rid=743749437


Good one Norma- must sit down later and read it through more carefully!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to those who are celebrating the holiday and a happy and safe day to everyone else as well. I got up late for me, but have the second load of laundry going currently and all the dishes washed up for now. Swept my kitchen floor and now getting ready to cut onions and celery. Matthew got up early to take out trash and recycling and help his dad bring in the purchases he made this morning. Today will be a day of chores, cooking, eating, knitting and shopping for me. Matthew and I don't need to do our traditional Black Friday early shopping this year as we already got what we needed at the sale price, yesterday. Early Black Friday deal saves us from sitting in the cold for a few hours and will allow me to get DS#1 up and going back to work in the morning. Matthew does not like shopping because there are too many people in the stores so he wins this year. My friend is going to take us out to breakfast next weekend which is also Matthew's birthday so that will be fun.


Pacer, do you ever slow down? You seem to live such a hectically busy life- I do hope you enjoy your Thanksgiving Day! (and the rest of the family too!)


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

*agnescr* That looks very interesting and warm and sunny. Thank you for posting :thumbup:


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

darowil said:


> Devastating cricket news today. A young player (who would have 26 on Sunday) has died after being hit by a cricket ball on Tuesday.


How awful-- as you wrote, terrible for all involved. Prayers for their healing.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

I hope all of my U.S. KTP family have a wonderful and safe Thanksgiving!
And happy, safe Thursday for everyone else.
Safe travels for everyone traveling today.
Love and hugs for all. May God bless each and everyone of you and your families.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Julie, this is the salmon recipe.
> 
> Ginger & Asparagus Salmon Parcels
> Ingredients (serves 4)
> ...


grrrrrrr, just lost my reply into the ether- thanks Kate for this- I now-a-days have a word document for KTP recipes, which I copy and paste into, now that Bronwen has taught me how to do that with CTRL, gets around the problem that almost inevitably they are designed for Northern Hemisphere seasons- (not grumbling, Sam- most of you are in the Northern Hemisphere!) And I have a habit of forgetting to Bookmark, plus with that there is the problem of it losing earlier bookmarks from the one KTP, with such ease.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Mr P found this photo in the Daily Telegraph this morning.....


Love the "Jersey cow"-- give Mr. P a big hug for that one. My dad's favorite cow was a Jersey but she wasn't decked out like that one!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Love the "Jersey cow"-- give Mr. P a big hug for that one. My dad's favorite cow was a Jersey but she wasn't decked out like that one!


It was an awful big knit- maybe done on a machine!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

KateB said:


> Just saw this on the Forum and thought it was very apt for today.
> 
> Be Thankful
> Be thankful that you dont already have everything you desire.
> ...


What a lovely piece-- thanks for posting it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Mr P found this photo in the Daily Telegraph this morning.....


I agree with the others- her face is far too dark to be any Jersey cow I have ever seen (New Zealand has lots of them) I also think her colouring overall to be a little too dark to be a Jersey but have no opinion as to what breed she could be.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

posting this just incase Josephine has not spotted it- from Pinterest.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Tiger Candy? That's a new term for me---recipe, please. I like just about anything with peanuts. I haven't tried them in quiche, but I'm sure I'd like them. When I make Asian dishes, I like to throw some peanuts or cashews (if I'm lucky to have them around) in the dishes...DH doesn't like them in food items so I get a double helping---same thing with mushrooms...I always get his share.



Lurker 2 said:


> The odd thing is I am not that keen on Peanut Butter (sorry Sam!) Unless I have made it into Tiger Candy- then I can eat way too much. But I am known to demolish a can of Nutolene with great ease- especially in the quiche!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

June - I hope you and your family have a wonderful Thanksgiving.



jknappva said:


> I hope all of my U.S. KTP family have a wonderful and safe Thanksgiving!
> And happy, safe Thursday for everyone else.
> Safe travels for everyone traveling today.
> Love and hugs for all. May God bless each and everyone of you and your families.
> Junek


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Mr P found this photo in the Daily Telegraph this morning.....


Its a Jersey in a jersey - clever husband!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Love the "Jersey cow"-- give Mr. P a big hug for that one. My dad's favorite cow was a Jersey but she wasn't decked out like that one!


Can you imagine the amount of yarn you'd need to make that sweater? And, of course, the other cows would be jealous so they'd each need a sweater too and of course, the bull - who could forget him. I sure wouldn't like to be the one washing and blocking all of those; not even for a cute photo op!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pacer - sounds like you have a lovely day planned. I'm so glad that you won't need to sit out to be in line for the Black Friday sales - I, for one, avoid going out on Friday after Thanksgiving!

We had our family Thanksgiving early so I get to putter around all day long. I've already had my cup of coffee and have grafted the toes and sewn in the ends on two pair of socks and have them soaking in a basin now before rinsing and hand blocking. I'm just about done with the features on a little window cat stuffed animal and next will be to put the ruffled edging on a baby blanket...I'm getting a lot done so I can get all my packages mailed off at one time.

Happy Thanksgiving to all in USA - I'm so thankful for this wonderfully supportive and loving group all year long.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> I don't think it is a Jersey as they have a paler face, but it could be a Guernsey, will have to see what TNS thinks.


It's definitely a Jersey. Guernseys are a bit more chunky, slightly bigger on average and are usually golden brown with lots of white markings, not darker ones. Jerseys are the cutest looking ones, with big dark eyes and very long eyelashes :lol:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Darowil - looks like we're thinking alike -- does not look like the Jerseys of my childhood.


I'm sure it's a genuine Jersey, as some have a lot of very dark patterning, a bit like the variation seen in Siamese cats where some of the points are really black and spread much further in some animals than in others. It's most definitely not a Guernsey.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Tiger's Candy (as I now see it is correctly titled) was originally found in Frances Moore Lappe's Diet for a small Planet- one of my 'bibles' when raising my family, always had a tendency to vegetarian cooking!

Blend together:
1/2 cup Peanut Butter
2/3 cup ground sunflower seds

Stir in:
1 Tbsp Brewers yeast
(optional)
1/4 cup instant dry milk
1 -2 Tbsp honey
1/4 cup raisins chopped fine (I would have only ever used Sultanas- don't like raisins in general)
1/4 cup dates chopped fine (or substitute other chopped fruit to taste- one of my favourites is dried apricots or more raisins).

Have ready carob powder or desicated coconut to roll the prepared ball in.

Best way to mix is just with washed hands, in a bowl. If too dry add a little milk, if too wet add a little more milk powder.
Chill in Fridge

Never had problems storing these- they always got eaten!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> It's definitely a Jersey. Guernseys are a bit more chunky, slightly bigger on average and are usually golden brown with lots of white markings, not darker ones. Jerseys are the cutest looking ones, with big dark eyes and very long eyelashes :lol:


I guess with breeding out here they must just have developed a paler face! I stand corrected by our Channel Islands Expert!!!!! Hi Lin! Hope you are having a wonderful day!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving and safe travels to all who are traveling and Happy Friday to those who are not celebrating. We are all going to moms my contributions are pumpkin press, black forest cake, told and green bean cassarole. Oldest DS has to work so won't be up till tomorrow night and middle DS is bringing a "friend" he doesn't usually bring anyone unless he's fairly serious about them soo will let know what she's like later. 

Have been sick with step throat and starts off a cold, finally starting to feel better can swallow without pain. Hoping the cold part doesn't move to my chest. Dr even have me a liquid antibiotic said my throat was so swollen she didn't think I'd be able to get the antibiotic pill down.

Very thankful that you are all here whenever i have the time to sit and visit and that my infrequentcy isn't held against me. You are all in my thoughts and prayers daily!
Hugs


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I guess with breeding out here they must just have developed a paler face! I stand corrected by our Channel Islands Expert!!!!! Hi Lin! Hope you are having a wonderful day!


Thanks for the vote of confidence, but I'm not a "proper" Channel Islander tho' am a farmers daughter. It is possible it's some continental breed, Swiss or something like but I still think it's just a dark strain of Jersey. I'll have to look it up!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

TNS said:


> I'm sure it's a genuine Jersey, as some have a lot of very dark patterning, a bit like the variation seen in Siamese cats where some of the points are really black and spread much further in some animals than in others. It's most definitely not a Guernsey.


http://thecowlocale.com/2011/12/05/on-americas-200th-birthday-liberty-jersey-farm-was-born/

This photo shows a great range of the colors in a Jersey cow...our farm, in particular, had the lighter brown faces (always a black nose surrounded by white) and remind me so much of a deer with their eyes.

This is not the same Jersey Dairy Farm in Iowa that distinguished our family farm, but this came up when I put it in the search engine.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good to see you posting although wish you were feeling much better. Hope you get well soon and that all your health issues will be long behind you. Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family -- it's always interesting to see the 'friends" our kids bring home. Looking forward to hearing your impressions. Hope your Mom and stepdad are doing better and that things are more settled as to where they'll live, etc.



Pup lover said:


> Happy Thanksgiving and safe travels to all who are traveling and Happy Friday to those who are not celebrating. We are all going to moms my contributions are pumpkin press, black forest cake, told and green bean cassarole. Oldest DS has to work so won't be up till tomorrow night and middle DS is bringing a "friend" he doesn't usually bring anyone unless he's fairly serious about them soo will let know what she's like later.
> 
> Have been sick with step throat and starts off a cold, finally starting to feel better can swallow without pain. Hoping the cold part doesn't move to my chest. Dr even have me a liquid antibiotic said my throat was so swollen she didn't think I'd be able to get the antibiotic pill down.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Happy Thanksgiving and safe travels to all who are traveling and Happy Friday to those who are not celebrating. We are all going to moms my contributions are pumpkin press, black forest cake, told and green bean cassarole. Oldest DS has to work so won't be up till tomorrow night and middle DS is bringing a "friend" he doesn't usually bring anyone unless he's fairly serious about them soo will let know what she's like later.
> 
> Have been sick with step throat and starts off a cold, finally starting to feel better can swallow without pain. Hoping the cold part doesn't move to my chest. Dr even have me a liquid antibiotic said my throat was so swollen she didn't think I'd be able to get the antibiotic pill down.
> 
> ...


Of course we don't hold infrequent posting against anyone, Dawn lovely to see you! But sorry the 'lergies are continuing- part of Winter? perhaps? Hope DS Friend is a good one!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://thecowlocale.com/2011/12/05/on-americas-200th-birthday-liberty-jersey-farm-was-born/
> 
> This photo shows a great range of the colors in a Jersey cow...our farm, in particular, had the lighter brown faces (always a black nose surrounded by white) and remind me so much of a deer with their eyes.
> 
> This is not the same Jersey Dairy Farm in Iowa that distinguished our family farm, but this came up when I put it in the search engine.


This is what I found
https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=jersey+cattle+pictures&client=safari&hl=en&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=ejR3VI3bEIHR7QbZhIHwDQ&ved=0CFoQ7Ak&biw=768&bih=984#facrc=_&imgrc=7CFHPEj7EyDxxM%253A%3B05LTLrDBrxoeZM%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fvillapacis.files.wordpress.com%252F2011%252F10%252Fblaine_2011_12_03.jpg%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fvillapacis.wordpress.com%252Four-livestock%252Fbmc-cows%252F%3B336%3B351


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> This is what I found
> http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=jersey+cattle+pictures&client=safari&hl=en&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=ejR3VI3bEIHR7QbZhIHwDQ&ved=0CFoQ7Ak&biw=768&bih=984#facrc=_&imgrc=7CFHPEj7EyDxxM%253A%3B05LTLrDBrxoeZM%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fvillapacis.files.wordpress.com%252F2011%252F10%252Fblaine_2011_12_03.jpg%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fvillapacis.wordpress.com%252Four-livestock%252Fbmc-cows%252F%3B336%3B351


I wonder if this way will work!?

What a variation! I notice they don't have NZ pictures! And some I would have said were more like the Ayrshire cows I know!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

What a terrible accident, so sad for his family & friends.


darowil said:


> Devastating cricket news today. A young player (who would have 26 on Sunday) has died after being hit by a cricket ball on Tuesday. He was playing for my state team South Australia against his old team when he was hit by a ball which appears to have torn a major artery to the brain. Only immediate medical care enabled him to even make it to hospital
> Horrid for his family and team mates-current and previous including the Australian team. He has played a number of games for Australia and was Likely to be called back into the team this week as a batter is needed and he has been playing very well-and until missing the last ball he ever faced had been batting very well
> The even younger player who bowled the ball must be feeling absolutely terrible although there was nothing wrong with how he bowled.
> Time to sleep now so will be back some other time


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :shock: :shock: Good grief.. LOL
> 
> We had a lab years ago who for 3 years just demolished everything left lying around.. I dont know how many tap connections we went through... the last straw was she ate the clothes line handle! Mind you once we got past all this.. she was the BEST dog we ever had.


I was told that Labs continue to teethe until 3 so chew everything in site. If you can put up with that without killing them they are wonderful for the rest of their lives. Our first one demolished so many things, just about drove me crazy, when we got the last one we gave her a bunch of old shoes & she never bothered the good stuff. If you scolded her once for something she never bothered it again. DS who bought the house across the road has spoken for a puppy in the spring, since he is gone a week at a time I guess I will be having a part-time dog.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I wonder if this way will work!?
> 
> What a variation! I notice they don't have NZ pictures! And some I would have said were more like the Ayrshire cows I know!


Oops, forgot to remove the s.... Thanks Julie. 
I did see one pic which was attributed to a NZ herd but the darkest ones were 'miniatures' in US. I thought they were small enough not to need to be miniaturised!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Mr P found this photo in the Daily Telegraph this morning.....


Somehow I think that is photo shopped, I can't imagine getting any cow into that :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Might just try sleeping as it is after 1am here. But although I haven't commented on lots I have actually read all the TP! Might need to give David another kick (well I think it is him and not Maryanne,did have them both carrying on one night. At least I can get David to turn over which shuts him up. But Maryanne is so sound asleep she doesn't stir.


Nothing quite like trying to sleep with snoring in stereo :roll: :roll: I get that quite often when we go on our Harley trip & share a hotel room with DHs cousin.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Oops, forgot to remove the s.... Thanks Julie.
> I did see one pic which was attributed to a NZ herd but the darkest ones were 'miniatures' in US. I thought they were small enough not to need to be miniaturised!


Bummer! the posts are disappearing way off to the right!
One of the nastiest Jerseys I have encountered was next door's bull, looked more like a BIson- it had a fight one day with the neighbouring farmer's bull (forgotten what breed that one was!) Boy that was scary walking home with those two having a ding dong battle!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Somehow I think that is photo shopped, I can't imagine getting any cow into that :lol: :lol:


 :thumbup:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

TNS said:


> Oops, forgot to remove the s.... Thanks Julie.
> I did see one pic which was attributed to a NZ herd but the darkest ones were 'miniatures' in US. I thought they were small enough not to need to be miniaturised!


Hope this works as the site is shifting things strangely (can't possibly be me!)
http://www.mychillybin.co.nz/viewphoto/mychillybin100271/mychillybin100271_813/w/mychillybin100271_813.jpg

A43916C3-B385-4A26-B04F-8DAE8BAEF1EE


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Hope this works as the site is shifting things strangely (can't possibly be me!)
> http://www.mychillybin.co.nz/viewphoto/mychillybin100271/mychillybin100271_813/w/mychillybin100271_813.jpg
> 
> A43916C3-B385-4A26-B04F-8DAE8BAEF1EE


Oh well I stand corrected again! obviously darker faced than I recalled- possibly in other parts of the country!!!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

TNS said:


> Hope this works as the site is shifting things strangely (can't possibly be me!)
> http://www.mychillybin.co.nz/viewphoto/mychillybin100271/mychillybin100271_813/w/mychillybin100271_813.jpg
> 
> A43916C3-B385-4A26-B04F-8DAE8BAEF1EE


This site is very weird this morning, everything is coming up in miniature & I have to scroll left to right to read everything. Never had that happen before.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

This is the recipe I'm going to use for the soup, Julie. I haven't tried it out yet, but I'll let you know!

*Broccoli and Stilton Soup*

Ingredients
2 tbsp rapeseed oil
1 onion, finely chopped
1 stick celery, sliced
1 leek, sliced
1 medium potato, diced
1 knob butter
1l low salt or homemade chicken or vegetable stock
1 head broccoli, roughly chopped
140g Stilton, or other blue cheese, crumble

Method
Heat the rapeseed oil in a large saucepan and then add the onions. Cook on a medium heat until soft. Add a splash of water if the onions start to catch.
Add the celery, leek, potato and a knob of butter. Stir until melted, then cover with a lid. Allow to sweat for 5 minutes. Remove the lid.
Pour in the stock and add any chunky bits of broccoli stalk. Cook for 10  15 minutes until all the vegetables are soft.
Add the rest of the broccoli and cook for a further 5 minutes. Carefully transfer to a blender and blitz until smooth. Stir in the stilton, allowing a few lumps to remain. Season with black pepper and serve.

Dinner party tip
Reserve an uncooked broccoli floret, cut it into small pieces and blanch in boiling water for 1 minute. Also reserve a small handful of crumbled cheese. Serve the soup in bowls, then scatter with crumbled cheese and broccoli for a stylish garnish.

Recipe from bbcgoodfood.com, January 2012


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh well I stand corrected again! obviously darker faced than I recalled- possibly in other parts of the country!!!!!


I too was very surprised when I first realised that jersey cows didn't all look like the classic Bambi faced one my uncle had when I was a child, so unless you are closely involved with the breed societies I don't think you can be expected to know all the finer points of the breed! Also, some of the general pics on Google are of Jersey crosses so show alternate fearptures.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

We had a snowfall warning in effect starting last night but just started snowing now. It is 930 & finally light enough to see what the day looks like & we still have another 3 weeks of the days getting shorter, I really don't like this dark timeof year. We are predicted to get a foot of snow over the next 2 days, not looking forward to that.
DH now has a " man cold" I sure hope it doesn't last too long & that I don't catch it.
Dawn, sorry to hear you have been sick again, I hope you get all your health issues cleared up soon.
Agnes, great pictures, I'm glad you had a nice holiday. It's always hard to get back to the reality of home temperatures after a hot holiday.
Hope you all have a great Thanksgiving.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Bummer! the posts are disappearing way off to the right!!


Oh, thank heavens! I thought it was just my computer. This has happened before, no idea how to get it back to "right" but it will be OK sooner or later. You can't fix it on your own. Well, I couldn't.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Oh, thank heavens! I thought it was just my computer. This has happened before, no idea how to get it back to "right" but it will be OK sooner or later. You can't fix it on your own. Well, I couldn't.


I know it used to happen sometimes when Handyfamily embedded pictures- also when JoeP kept his finger down on the one key- thusssssssss, It may have been Lin's very long URL! (apologies Lin!)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I just spoke very briefly with Zoe (5mmdpn's) she is ok, her Dad is still with us, but she could not talk because she had to go to a funeral where she is the organist. Thought us 'oldies', as opposed to our many 'newbies' would want to know!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> This site is very weird this morning, everything is coming up in miniature & I have to scroll left to right to read everything. Never had that happen before.


My son says it is because a very long URL was posted to the page.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> My son says it is because a very long URL was posted to the page.


Yes, that was the one that Lin posted about the Jersey cows- but had forgotten that they don't work if it is 'https' it needs to be 'http'!!!!!!!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> June - I hope you and your family have a wonderful Thanksgiving.


Thank you!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Pup lover said:


> Happy Thanksgiving and safe travels to all who are traveling and Happy Friday to those who are not celebrating. We are all going to moms my contributions are pumpkin press, black forest cake, told and green bean cassarole. Oldest DS has to work so won't be up till tomorrow night and middle DS is bringing a "friend" he doesn't usually bring anyone unless he's fairly serious about them soo will let know what she's like later.
> 
> Have been sick with step throat and starts off a cold, finally starting to feel better can swallow without pain. Hoping the cold part doesn't move to my chest. Dr even have me a liquid antibiotic said my throat was so swollen she didn't think I'd be able to get the antibiotic pill down.
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear that you are feeling poorly. How is DH doing these days? Have you had to miss much work for being ill? Any word on all those tests and doctors appointments? Been thinking of you.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just spoke very briefly with Zoe (5mmdpn's) she is ok, her Dad is still with us, but she could not talk because she had to go to a funeral where she is the organist. Thought us 'oldies', as opposed to our many 'newbies' would want to know!


Thanks for the update.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Happy Thanksgiving and safe travels to all who are traveling and Happy Friday to those who are not celebrating. We are all going to moms my contributions are pumpkin press, black forest cake, told and green bean cassarole. Oldest DS has to work so won't be up till tomorrow night and middle DS is bringing a "friend" he doesn't usually bring anyone unless he's fairly serious about them soo will let know what she's like later.
> 
> Have been sick with step throat and starts off a cold, finally starting to feel better can swallow without pain. Hoping the cold part doesn't move to my chest. Dr even have me a liquid antibiotic said my throat was so swollen she didn't think I'd be able to get the antibiotic pill down.
> 
> ...


Hope you're soon feeling better. Being sick is always bad but at the holidays, it's a real bummer.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thanks for the update.


 :thumbup:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Pacer, do you ever slow down? You seem to live such a hectically busy life- I do hope you enjoy your Thanksgiving Day! (and the rest of the family too!)


Not too often. I now have my 4th load of laundry going and am ready for round two of doing dishes today. I try to keep up with those dishes on holidays. I have been playing around looking at patterns in between chores. The boys are peeling potatoes for lunch. That is my break...not preparing the meal. I get to eat, then put away leftovers and do all the dirty dishes. Good thing I don't have to cook as well. I do have a 4 day holiday break from work so I will fit in extra cleaning this weekend. I want to reorganize my kitchen cupboards as Matthew's technique of putting dishes away makes it difficult to find some of my dishes and then I need to clean out the pantry as well.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I will let you know when I make the fruitcake Bonnie. I will be within the next couple of weeks. I've only had one homemade fruit cake I liked and it was made by my sisters MIL (now deceased). There is a brand made in Claxton, GA that DH and I both LOVE; Claxton Fruitcakes. I ordered 10 - 1 lb cakes one year! (had a big freezer then). I'm excited about making your recipe. I may substitute pecans for the almonds though.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds like everyone has been busy preparing their portions of the feast to come. I've been watching the nasty weather in the north east US, I hope those who have to travel don't have terrible roads.
> My GS has been running quite a fever the past 3 days, they took him to the Dr today & he has hand, foot & mouth disease ( when DS told me this mornng his mouth had blister, I said I thought either they could be fever blisters or HF& M disease, guess mom is not so dumb after all) so is out of school for the next week & no hockey for at least 2 weeks. I was reading up on it & it is very contagious for several days before the blister come so I'm afraid there will be other cases in the school. Apparently it has been going around the next town for a while.
> Gwen, please let me know how you like the fruitcake, my family like it better than the old traditional one I used to make as it is so moist.
> I went across to have a look at the cupboard in DS house that we had put oil on, they are looking alot better so I guess tomorrow I will go & put some more on them. I am actually surprised how much the oil improved them, I thought they might need much more work but maybe not.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Crockpot mashed potatoes

5 lbs cubed potatoes
1 cup chicken broth 
1/2 cup butter cut into chunks 
1 tsp salt
1/2 tsp black pepper
1-1/2 cups milk warmed

When my boss made this, I think she only did the 1st 3 ingredients but I could be wrong. I guess I will have to ask her next week. I know she just mashed them when potatoes were soft enough. She didn't have to cook them very long either.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well we are now up to 6 people coming today.  One of DD's friends along with a UGA exchange student from Koreas. We will be having turkey, dressing (not the southern cornmeal stuff either), broccoli, orange-honey glazed carrots, green beans, pineapple w/Marischino (sp) cherries; mashed potatoes (your crockpot recipe), jellied cranberry sauce, sweet gherkins & green olives, brown & serve rolls (too lazy to make rolls), and for dessert homemade pumpkin pie and homemade Southern pecan pie. We will be eating around 1:00 because DD has to be at work at 5:30. Kitchen is smelling good.

Hope everyone has a wonderful Thanksgiving gathering. Will NOT be going out on Black Friday....been there/done that and all over with doing it ever again....LOL. Thinking about trying to watch the National Dog Show on the tube; need to check on when it is on. I saw that the Punkin Chunkin will be aired on Saturday.

Got to go check on stuff in the kitchen....TTYL


pacer said:


> Our feast is usually for the four of us. We don't do near the side dishes as most people but we are blessed and happy with our fixings. Usually we do potatoes, stuffing, jellied cranberries for DS#1 and myself, turkey and green beans and some gravy. Christmas is usually ham and then another turkey dinner on New Years. DH does the cooking for all the holidays. I do love that. I take care of leftovers and clean the dishes. Still glad to not have to do the cooking.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

hysterical! ROFLMAO


PurpleFi said:


> Mr P found this photo in the Daily Telegraph this morning.....


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Only just caught up with myself. I was convinced tomorrow was Thursday! Just to wish a very happy Thanksgiving to all you in the US. As ya'all would say - a day late and a dollar short - that's me! Have a wonderful day!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> Devastating cricket news today. A young player (who would have 26 on Sunday) has died after being hit by a cricket ball on Tuesday. He was playing for my state team South Australia against his old team when he was hit by a ball which appears to have torn a major artery to the brain. Only immediate medical care enabled him to even make it to hospital
> Horrid for his family and team mates-current and previous including the Australian team. He has played a number of games for Australia and was Likely to be called back into the team this week as a batter is needed and he has been playing very well-and until missing the last ball he ever faced had been batting very well
> The even younger player who bowled the ball must be feeling absolutely terrible although there was nothing wrong with how he bowled.
> Time to sleep now so will be back some other time


Heard this very sad news here too. The guy who bowled that ball must be devastated and will live with this for the rest of his life.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

TNS said:


> This is what I found
> https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=jersey+cattle+pictures&client=safari&hl=en&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=ejR3VI3bEIHR7QbZhIHwDQ&ved=0CFoQ7Ak&biw=768&bih=984#facrc=_&imgrc=7CFHPEj7EyDxxM%253A%3B05LTLrDBrxoeZM%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fvillapacis.files.wordpress.com%252F2011%252F10%252Fblaine_2011_12_03.jpg%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fvillapacis.wordpress.com%252Four-livestock%252Fbmc-cows%252F%3B336%3B351


Wow --- quite a range of colors and even shapes. Our farm lineage were of the golden brown (with some white markings on face) ones which make them look even more like deer because of the color and the eyes. What a walk down memory lane seeing these -- I'll have to pull out some old family photos of our 4-H animals for showing!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

TNS said:


> Oops, forgot to remove the s.... Thanks Julie.
> I did see one pic which was attributed to a NZ herd but the darkest ones were 'miniatures' in US. I thought they were small enough not to need to be miniaturised!


At least compared to some other dairy cows, they are small---but mighty!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Our Jersey bulls were known to have bad tempers...they had an entire piped fence that was very sturdy...didn't keep us from teasing him when he was in the doorway though by running across the width of his pen---don't know why none of us were killed when he came chasing out--we must have been good sprinters or more careful than I remember. If the bull ever got out (I do remember it a couple of times), the kids were gathered into the house while Dad went out to get him back in the barn...I remember him using the ring in the bull's nose to guide him back--we weren't allowed back outside until the bull was put away and the reason he'd gotten out assessed and fixed.



Lurker 2 said:


> Bummer! the posts are disappearing way off to the right!
> One of the nastiest Jerseys I have encountered was next door's bull, looked more like a BIson- it had a fight one day with the neighbouring farmer's bull (forgotten what breed that one was!) Boy that was scary walking home with those two having a ding dong battle!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm glad that the two of you were able to connect - I miss hearing from her (5MMDPNs) but am sure that she's still very busy taking care of her Dad -- his her Mom still with us as well?



Lurker 2 said:


> I just spoke very briefly with Zoe (5mmdpn's) she is ok, her Dad is still with us, but she could not talk because she had to go to a funeral where she is the organist. Thought us 'oldies', as opposed to our many 'newbies' would want to know!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Love the "Jersey cow"-- give Mr. P a big hug for that one. My dad's favorite cow was a Jersey but she wasn't decked out like that one!


Sorry to disappoint hut it is jot a jersey, l think it may be a Guernsey.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> posting this just incase Josephine has not spotted it- from Pinterest.


That's a lot of freeform!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

TNS said:


> Its a Jersey in a jersey - clever husband!


I though Jerseys had a paler face. Well I'm almost certain they did when l lived there :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> This site is very weird this morning, everything is coming up in miniature & I have to scroll left to right to read everything. Never had that happen before.


Glad its not my tablet then :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm glad that the two of you were able to connect - I miss hearing from her (5MMDPNs) but am sure that she's still very busy taking care of her Dad -- his her Mom still with us as well?


Zoe does not make conversation these days- or my timing is really off. I was glad to hear she is still organist at Church- she plays for both the Anglicans and the Roman Catholic congregations. did not have a chance to ask about her mother. Well I took my cue from her, and signed off very quickly.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Just googled guernseys and it's not that breed. It's just a cow in a jersey :shock:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've attempted this and put them in crockpot last night.....mistake....potatoes too dark but I'm quickly cooking more to add to them. Hope they taste good. Will probably skip the milk too simply because I used too much broth! Eeek! Oh well....wouldn't be Thanksgiving without some kind of goof! LOL.


pacer said:


> Crockpot mashed potatoes
> 
> 5 lbs cubed potatoes
> 1 cup chicken broth
> ...


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Pacer, so glad you get to keep one of Matthew's drawings. A treasure indeed.
Darwin, so sad. Prayers for family and team.
Kate, sounds like a luscious meal.
Agnes, enjoyed pics.
PulLover, hope throat better so.
Bonnie, agree, I don't like it being dark in a.m. and early p.m. either.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Hope all across the pond are having a good Thanksgiving

some more pics....first pic I was recovering from a hypo didnt even notice Zulu or photographer


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Hope all across the pond are having a good Thanksgiving
> 
> some more pics....first pic I was recovering from a hypo didnt even notice Zulu or photographer


Hope there are more photos to come! Lovely to see you, even if you were caught totally on the 'hop'!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Hope all across the pond are having a good Thanksgiving
> 
> some more pics....first pic I was recovering from a hypo didnt even notice Zulu or photographer


Beautiful pictures!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Hope all across the pond are having a good Thanksgiving
> 
> some more pics....first pic I was recovering from a hypo didnt even notice Zulu or photographer


Beautiful pictures!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Hope all across the pond are having a good Thanksgiving
> 
> some more pics....first pic I was recovering from a hypo didnt even notice Zulu or photographer


Beautiful pictures!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Beautiful pictures!
> Junek


Oopsie!! I was too anxious to post!!!
Junek


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Hope all across the pond are having a good Thanksgiving
> 
> some more pics....first pic I was recovering from a hypo didnt even notice Zulu or photographer


Lovely pictures Agnes. Glad you had a good holiday.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just saw this on the Forum and thought it was very apt for today.
> 
> Apt indeed! Thank you for this, Kate. i like it too. I emailed it to my office for next year's November employee newsletter.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hope there are more photos to come! Lovely to see you, even if you were caught totally on the 'hop'!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Can you imagine the amount of yarn you'd need to make that sweater? And, of course, the other cows would be jealous so they'd each need a sweater too and of course, the bull - who could forget him. I sure wouldn't like to be the one washing and blocking all of those; not even for a cute photo op!


Nor would I like to be trying the new jersey on the bull to see how it fits.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Kate - hope all goes well at the nursery with Luke. Your dinner sounds wonderful -- is it a special occasion? I like your idea of simple (but elegant) cooking.


No, no special occasion, just returning hospitality.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

TNS said:


> For anyone taking part in the *card swap* organised by Tami -
> Is there anything you especially want from UK, ( thin and not too heavy if possible) anything we have that you can't easily get hold of?
> Unlike Shirley, Gwenie et al, I'm not yet prepared but must get my skates on and DO something.....


We should be getting our lists soon?? I have mine done but only because I am getting a class ready to teach starting early January.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I don't think it is a Jersey as they have a paler face, but it could be a Guernsey, will have to see what TNS thinks.


David also wasn't sure thought Jersey but that the colours weren't quite right. Though he also said that colour can vary so most likely to be a Jersey out of the cows he is aware of. And like Rookie he grew up with them.

He was telling the story the other of his older sisters. David's dad was left looking after two young girls (toddlers) when his first wife ran off with his best man. As he still needed to milk the cows he would put the girls into a milk can while he did the milking


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Happy Thanksgiving and safe travels to all who are traveling and Happy Friday to those who are not celebrating. We are all going to moms my contributions are pumpkin press, black forest cake, told and green bean cassarole. Oldest DS has to work so won't be up till tomorrow night and middle DS is bringing a "friend" he doesn't usually bring anyone unless he's fairly serious about them soo will let know what she's like later.
> 
> Have been sick with step throat and starts off a cold, finally starting to feel better can swallow without pain. Hoping the cold part doesn't move to my chest. Dr even have me a liquid antibiotic said my throat was so swollen she didn't think I'd be able to get the antibiotic pill down.
> 
> ...


Well sounds like Thanksgiving could be interesting with the friend coming. Hope you're feeling better by then,antibiotics usually work quickly so you could well be feeling better


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> David also wasn't sure thought Jersey but that the colours weren't quite right. And like Rookie he grew up with them.
> 
> He was telling the story the other of his older sisters. David's dad was left looking after two young girls (toddlers) when his first wife ran off with his best man. As he still needed to milk the cows he would put the girls into a milk can while he did the milking


I love the visual of this....they'd look like Fisher Price Play People with their heads and hands popping out of the top of the can...probably weren't strong enough to tip them over...great idea! Sure admire David's Dad for persevering through it all...not an easy life at the best of times and very very difficult during those months with freezing days.

I'm pretty sure that cow in the photo is a Jersey after seeing all the varying shades that they range...although I've ever only seen the golden brown version and we were the only Jersey milkers in our area so had to wait for the county fair to see any others and even then, there were only our family and maybe 3 others who milked anything but Holsteins.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Went for a walk on Portencross beach (about 10miles down the coast from us) this afternoon with Luke. It was a nice walk and he enjoyed throwing stones in the water and making footprints in the sand. His day was made because we saw 3 boats, a crane on a barge, a digger, a dumper truck and a helicopter!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just spoke very briefly with Zoe (5mmdpn's) she is ok, her Dad is still with us, but she could not talk because she had to go to a funeral where she is the organist. Thought us 'oldies', as opposed to our many 'newbies' would want to know!


Thanks Julie I often wonder how she is going.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Went for a walk on Portencross beach (about 10miles down the coast from us) this afternoon with Luke. It was a nice walk and he enjoyed throwing stones in the water and making footprints in the sand. His day was made because we saw 3 boats, a crane on a barge, a digger, a dumper truck and a helicopter!


Looks like quite a cold day to be at the beach --- but what a great outing!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Looks like quite a cold day to be at the beach --- but what a great outing!


It was ..... on both counts!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I know it used to happen sometimes when Handyfamily embedded pictures- also when JoeP kept his finger down on the one key- thusssssssss, It may have been Lin's very long URL! (apologies Lin!)


It very well may have been, and I don't understand why it appeared as such a very long URL! It was much shorter when I copied it, just seems to have accumulated a lot more before it pasted! Maybe someone who understands this iPad's operating system can tell me how I should have done it! If it was me, I'm sorry everyone - totally unintentional


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

KateB said:


> It was ..... on both counts!


our Quinn has just got his 1st pair of wellieboots and loves the beach and any puddle he can reach


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Hope you're soon feeling better. Being sick is always bad but at the holidays, it's a real bummer.
> Junek


PupLover, do feel better as soon as poss.! Julie thanks for news of Zoe, and wish her well from me.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Hope all across the pond are having a good Thanksgiving
> 
> some more pics....first pic I was recovering from a hypo didnt even notice Zulu or photographer


Great photos, especially the one showing you and a "painted warrior!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hope there are more photos to come! Lovely to see you, even if you were caught totally on the 'hop'!


I prefer to be taking the pics rather than be the subject
some of the buffet table decorations


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> Went for a walk on Portencross beach (about 10miles down the coast from us) this afternoon with Luke. It was a nice walk and he enjoyed throwing stones in the water and making footprints in the sand. His day was made because we saw 3 boats, a crane on a barge, a digger, a dumper truck and a helicopter!


Luke obviously had a good time with his gran. I now have an ad. for cranes! Looks a bit wintery over the beach and sea, but if it's been like here, it was dull, wet but not cold. There's a bit in our local paper today about one of the girls DD was at school with playing in the Table tennis tournament in Largs. She is very promising but was eventually beaten by an English girl.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

agnescr said:


> I prefer to be taking the pics rather than be the subject
> some of the buffet table decorations


What clever vegetable carving! Looks fun.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Managed to catch up again this morning. Looks like a wet day today. Unlike our other bad weather day today is likely to just be horrid without being so horrid it's fun. And an outdoor day which we really can't change So we will have to swim or drown. But the weather really hasn't been too bad. Cold in the South Island but ready for that


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is tragic - healing energy zooming to all concerned. --- sam



darowil said:


> Devastating cricket news today. A young player (who would have 26 on Sunday) has died after being hit by a cricket ball on Tuesday. He was playing for my state team South Australia against his old team when he was hit by a ball which appears to have torn a major artery to the brain. Only immediate medical care enabled him to even make it to hospital
> Horrid for his family and team mates-current and previous including the Australian team. He has played a number of games for Australia and was Likely to be called back into the team this week as a batter is needed and he has been playing very well-and until missing the last ball he ever faced had been batting very well
> The even younger player who bowled the ball must be feeling absolutely terrible although there was nothing wrong with how he bowled.
> Time to sleep now so will be back some other time


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

KateB said:


> Went for a walk on Portencross beach (about 10miles down the coast from us) this afternoon with Luke. It was a nice walk and he enjoyed throwing stones in the water and making footprints in the sand. His day was made because we saw 3 boats, a crane on a barge, a digger, a dumper truck and a helicopter!


Much less stressful than preschool at this age in his life. I am glad you are enjoying your day together.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that sounds fairly complicated - at least to me. sure sounds good though - especially the salmon and the gateau. what is bannofi pie? --- sam



KateB said:


> A Happy Thanksgiving to all who celebrate it! No nursery today thankfully, but back again tomorrow afternoon. :-( I'll do a big shop whilst he's there as we've got four friends coming for dinner on Saturday night. I'm thinking we'll start with a choice of broccoli & stilton soup or melon & parma ham, then salmon & asparagus with potatoes and carrot batons, followed by bannofi pie or chocolate gateau (shop bought!) and a cheese board. I really don't enjoy cooking so I'm keeping it as simple as I can! :roll:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

agnescr said:


> I prefer to be taking the pics rather than be the subject
> some of the buffet table decorations


The table decorations are beautiful.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is some fancy knitting - glad i didn't have to help put it on her. that's a great picture Josephine - thanks for sharing. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Mr P found this photo in the Daily Telegraph this morning.....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a great poem - thanks kate. --- sam



KateB said:


> Just saw this on the Forum and thought it was very apt for today.
> 
> Be Thankful
> Be thankful that you dont already have everything you desire.
> ...


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Sorry to disappoint hut it is jot a jersey, l think it may be a Guernsey.


We also had one Guernsey-- she and the Jersey were the big cream producers. Also one brown Swiss and others that I don't remember being any particular breed. Daddy's Jersey was a fairly small cow-- I loved milking her as the teats were small and easier for me to grab as a child.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> that sounds fairly complicated - at least to me. sure sounds good though - especially the salmon and the gateau. what is bannofi pie? --- sam


My version is shop bought pastry cases filled with mashed banana and tinned caramel, topped with whipped cream and chocolate sprinkles....easiest dessert ever!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looks like a great place to visit - the ruins are quite spectacular. thanks for the pictures. --- sam



agnescr said:


> hello all ...some interesting recipes there Sam,sorry the cold is bothering you,as it is me this time last week we were basking in 25c this week its 5c very overcast and raining,wonders when the next plane back to Tunisia is.
> The rest and the time away has done some good,but just back in time to sort out Christmas, no idea as yet if youngest DD and family will be here for Christmas lunch,wish they would hurry up and decide.
> Spent most of the holiday poolside with just a couple of trips one to the amphitheatre at El Jem /museum with all the mosiacs and one to the Zulu experience sort of like a zoo with dinner and entertainment thrown in


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

agnescr said:


> I prefer to be taking the pics rather than be the subject
> some of the buffet table decorations


DD#2 and I think these are really cool!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> David also wasn't sure thought Jersey but that the colours weren't quite right. Though he also said that colour can vary so most likely to be a Jersey out of the cows he is aware of. And like Rookie he grew up with them.
> 
> He was telling the story the other of his older sisters. David's dad was left looking after two young girls (toddlers) when his first wife ran off with his best man. As he still needed to milk the cows he would put the girls into a milk can while he did the milking


I hope it was not the sort of can I know of, but perhaps a pail!?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I love the visual of this....they'd look like Fisher Price Play People with their heads and hands popping out of the top of the can...probably weren't strong enough to tip them over...great idea! Sure admire David's Dad for persevering through it all...not an easy life at the best of times and very very difficult during those months with freezing days.
> 
> I'm pretty sure that cow in the photo is a Jersey after seeing all the varying shades that they range...although I've ever only seen the golden brown version and we were the only Jersey milkers in our area so had to wait for the county fair to see any others and even then, there were only our family and maybe 3 others who milked anything but Holsteins.


Whereas we milked Ayreshires!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Went for a walk on Portencross beach (about 10miles down the coast from us) this afternoon with Luke. It was a nice walk and he enjoyed throwing stones in the water and making footprints in the sand. His day was made because we saw 3 boats, a crane on a barge, a digger, a dumper truck and a helicopter!


Thank goodness that awful Nursery School experience is only the two afternoons. Don't like to think of our Luke so distressed. Or you!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that definitely is free form. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> posting this just incase Josephine has not spotted it- from Pinterest.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thanks Julie I often wonder how she is going.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> It very well may have been, and I don't understand why it appeared as such a very long URL! It was much shorter when I copied it, just seems to have accumulated a lot more before it pasted! Maybe someone who understands this iPad's operating system can tell me how I should have done it! If it was me, I'm sorry everyone - totally unintentional


I know it was! It can be embarrassing when the tool bests us!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> The table decorations are beautiful.


They are aren't they!?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that sounds interesting. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Tiger's Candy (as I now see it is correctly titled) was originally found in Frances Moore Lappe's Diet for a small Planet- one of my 'bibles' when raising my family, always had a tendency to vegetarian cooking!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that definitely is free form. --- sam


I like his choice of colours too!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

always good to hear from you dawn - tons of healing energy zooming your way to surround you in healing energy and quickly get you back in the pink. --- sam



Pup lover said:


> Happy Thanksgiving and safe travels to all who are traveling and Happy Friday to those who are not celebrating. We are all going to moms my contributions are pumpkin press, black forest cake, told and green bean cassarole. Oldest DS has to work so won't be up till tomorrow night and middle DS is bringing a "friend" he doesn't usually bring anyone unless he's fairly serious about them soo will let know what she's like later.
> 
> Have been sick with step throat and starts off a cold, finally starting to feel better can swallow without pain. Hoping the cold part doesn't move to my chest. Dr even have me a liquid antibiotic said my throat was so swollen she didn't think I'd be able to get the antibiotic pill down.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that sounds interesting. --- sam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love broccoli soup - this sounds really good. thanks for sharing kate. --- sam



KateB said:


> This is the recipe I'm going to use for the soup, Julie. I haven't tried it out yet, but I'll let you know!
> 
> *Broccoli and Stilton Soup*


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks Julie - it's good to know she is ok. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I just spoke very briefly with Zoe (5mmdpn's) she is ok, her Dad is still with us, but she could not talk because she had to go to a funeral where she is the organist. Thought us 'oldies', as opposed to our many 'newbies' would want to know!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

recovering from a hypo? --- sam



agnescr said:


> Hope all across the pond are having a good Thanksgiving
> 
> some more pics....first pic I was recovering from a hypo didnt even notice Zulu or photographer


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

don't worry about it tns - it has happened before and we all lived through it. --- sam



TNS said:


> It very well may have been, and I don't understand why it appeared as such a very long URL! It was much shorter when I copied it, just seems to have accumulated a lot more before it pasted! Maybe someone who understands this iPad's operating system can tell me how I should have done it! If it was me, I'm sorry everyone - totally unintentional


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that certainly is some fancy cutting of vegetables. --- sam



agnescr said:


> I prefer to be taking the pics rather than be the subject
> some of the buffet table decorations


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

may i have some of both? --- sam



KateB said:


> My version is shop bought pastry cases filled with mashed banana and tinned caramel, topped with whipped cream and chocolate sprinkles....easiest dessert ever!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Hoping all of my USA friends are having or have had a wonderful Turkey Day! And my best wishes to everyone for a great weekend. Luv-AZ


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> Went for a walk on Portencross beach (about 10miles down the coast from us) this afternoon with Luke. It was a nice walk and he enjoyed throwing stones in the water and making footprints in the sand. His day was made because we saw 3 boats, a crane on a barge, a digger, a dumper truck and a helicopter!


Seeing all that equipment is a little boy's dream. The branch of the library where I worked was very popular with children. There was a fire station next door with several fire trucks, of course, and the railroad track was close enough so they could see trains go by!
Junek


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

I am just catching up, after a busy day of pre-Christmas arrangements, including paying the balance and submitting the menu choice for a meal a group of us are having at the local pub in the run up to Christmas. I hope those of you who have Thanksgiving had/are having a good day. I have to say, I don't envy you: one major celebration in a 4 week period is about as much as I can handle!

I loved the Jersey cow. It certainly had a darker face than those I recall, but they did often have darker patches in their coats. We always had one Jersey, for our own milk and butter - they give a much creamier milk than most breeds. Otherwise, the dairy herd were Freisians, and the beef herd were Lincoln Reds.

Darowil, it was very sad news about Phil Hughes. The loss of someone so young, and with such a promising future, is always very sad. It must also be very traumatic for the poor bowler, also, I understand, very young.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> recovering from a hypo? --- sam


low blood sugars Sam, am insulin dependant diabetic,luckily I always carry
Glucogel,tastes disgusting but is fast acting


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Kathleendoris said:


> I am just catching up, after a busy day of pre-Christmas arrangements, including paying the balance and submitting the menu choice for a meal a group of us are having at the local pub in the run up to Christmas. I hope those of you who have Thanksgiving had/are having a good day. I have to say, I don't envy you: one major celebration in a 4 week period is about as much as I can handle!
> 
> I loved the Jersey cow. It certainly had a darker face than those I recall, but they did often have darker patches in their coats. We always had one Jersey, for our own milk and butter - they give a much creamier milk than most breeds. Otherwise, the dairy herd were Freisians, and the beef herd were Lincoln Reds.
> 
> Darowil, it was very sad news about Phil Hughes. The loss of someone so young, and with such a promising future, is always very sad. It must also be very traumatic for the poor bowler, also, I understand, very young.


Some people do 3 major celebrations in about 5 weeks. Thanksgiving, Christmas and New Years. We also have Matthew's birthday next week as well. Fortunately, Matthew likes to live a low key life so we don't do a whole lot for the birthday.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

pacer said:


> Some people do 3 major celebrations in about 5 weeks. Thanksgiving, Christmas and New Years. We also have Matthew's birthday next week as well. Fortunately, Matthew likes to live a low key life so we don't do a whole lot for the birthday.


Yes, I forgot about New Year! Probably because we usuallygo to my sister's for New Year, so she has all the stress! I do Christmas - this year there will be 16 of us - and tend to forget about other occasions!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

certainly glad you had it available. --- sam



agnescr said:


> low blood sugars Sam, am insulin dependant diabetic,luckily I always carry
> Glucogel,tastes disgusting but is fast acting


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

How is your leg now, Sam?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> sounds like my ex - i don't but everyone else treads lightly - i put in my time - now i don't care if she blows her top - i can go home and have peace and quiet. lol --- sam


Yeah I don't much care any more either. I ignore it, let her be silly not my problem at all. Even when she is here visiting the teens, I let it go. Not a whole lot gets me down any more.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Devastating cricket news today. A young player (who would have 26 on Sunday) has died after being hit by a cricket ball on Tuesday. He was playing for my state team South Australia against his old team when he was hit by a ball which appears to have torn a major artery to the brain. Only immediate medical care enabled him to even make it to hospital
> Horrid for his family and team mates-current and previous including the Australian team. He has played a number of games for Australia and was Likely to be called back into the team this week as a batter is needed and he has been playing very well-and until missing the last ball he ever faced had been batting very well
> The even younger player who bowled the ball must be feeling absolutely terrible although there was nothing wrong with how he bowled.
> Time to sleep now so will be back some other time


I know I heard early this morning, so tragic and sad.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> A Happy Thanksgiving to all who celebrate it! No nursery today thankfully, but back again tomorrow afternoon. :-( I'll do a big shop whilst he's there as we've got four friends coming for dinner on Saturday night. I'm thinking we'll start with a choice of broccoli & stilton soup or melon & parma ham, then salmon & asparagus with potatoes and carrot batons, followed by bannofi pie or chocolate gateau (shop bought!) and a cheese board. I really don't enjoy cooking so I'm keeping it as simple as I can! :roll:


Your menu sounds so good. And is fine to keep things simple.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Mr P found this photo in the Daily Telegraph this morning.....


I just love the jumper. The time it must have taken to knit one that size.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I always have a smile when you say things like.... a lovely -1c. Aaah, I would be frozen. LOL


To me it is lovely although I do know not everyone sees the temperature the same way I do. My sweetie and I were just talking about maybe Iceland would be a nice place to go. 
Most people would be frozen at temps I don't mind.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Julie, this is the salmon recipe.
> 
> Ginger & Asparagus Salmon Parcels
> Ingredients (serves 4)
> ...


These sound good might have to pick up some salmon and try it. 
Give Luke a hug from me.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That looks cold :thumbdown:


With the wind it was chilly for sure. Oh wait it wasn't so bad once I went inside and shut the door. :-D


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> When it gets to that level here, I allow myself to have the heater on, first thing, Unless it were -1 F which never occurs in Auckland, unless the Earth were to shift on her axis again.
> 
> Correction: I see Caren has both codes in her post that Cathy is replying to.


I would worry about you if it got to -1f in Ackland :shock: as for the earths she best stay put I like my colder winters. :-D


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Tiger's Candy (as I now see it is correctly titled) was originally found in Frances Moore Lappe's Diet for a small Planet- one of my 'bibles' when raising my family, always had a tendency to vegetarian cooking!
> 
> Blend together:
> 1/2 cup Peanut Butter
> ...


This does sound good, will try using an alternate nut butter instead.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Happy Thanksgiving and safe travels to all who are traveling and Happy Friday to those who are not celebrating. We are all going to moms my contributions are pumpkin press, black forest cake, told and green bean cassarole. Oldest DS has to work so won't be up till tomorrow night and middle DS is bringing a "friend" he doesn't usually bring anyone unless he's fairly serious about them soo will let know what she's like later.
> 
> Have been sick with step throat and starts off a cold, finally starting to feel better can swallow without pain. Hoping the cold part doesn't move to my chest. Dr even have me a liquid antibiotic said my throat was so swollen she didn't think I'd be able to get the antibiotic pill down.
> 
> ...


Good to see you, hope you feel better soon. Sending Healy energy your way.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> To me it is lovely although I do know not everyone sees the temperature the same way I do. My sweetie and I were just talking about maybe Iceland would be a nice place to go.
> Most people would be frozen at temps I don't mind.


I'm not much on really cold temps but -1c or about 30F is not that cold. I love walking in that if it is dry.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I hope it was not the sort of can I know of, but perhaps a pail!?


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Vintage-10-Gallon-MILK-CAN-DAIRY-COUNTRY-Metal-Primitive-Decor-Ex-Cond-/111531477897?pt=Folk_Art&hash=item19f7cb4b89

This is what our 10 gallon milk cans looked like --- only gleaming stainless steel.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Best wishes for a great Thanksgiving for you and Alan.



AZ Sticks said:


> Hoping all of my USA friends are having or have had a wonderful Turkey Day! And my best wishes to everyone for a great weekend. Luv-AZ


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB wrote:
Julie, this is the salmon recipe.

Ginger & Asparagus Salmon Parcels
Ingredients (serves 4)
Half tablespoon finely grated root ginger or ground ginger
3 tbsp dark soy sauce
3tbsp sweet chilli sauce
1 tbsp clear honey
4 boneless salmon fillets
1 red onion very finely sliced
1 red pepper very finely sliced
400g trimmed asparagus spears

Method
1. Preheat the oven to 190 degrees C, fan 170 degrees, gas 
mark 5.
2.	Mix the ginger, soy sauce, honey & chilli sauce in a large flat dish and coat the fish in the marinade. Cover & chill for 15 mins.
3.	Make 4 large foil squares. Mix together the red onion and red pepper & divide between the foil pieces. Place a piece of fish in each and pour the marinade over. Divide the asparagus spears and place on top of the fish. Seal each parcel, place on a baking tray & cook for 20mins.
This recipe can be prepared ahead up to the point that the parcels are sealed. Store covered in the fridge until ready to cook.

I'll post the soup one later - lying in bed whilst Luke naps beside me at the moment!


Kate, that sounds really good, I'll have to try it.
Looks like you & Luke had much more fun at the beach than play school. But it must have been rather cold.

I ran into town this afternoon for a few groceries, what a miserable day, terrible wind from the north-30C/-22F with the wind. I've been freezing ever since I came home, might have to light the fireplace tonight.
I spent the morning sewing, made a bunnyhug for Zachary for Christmas, now I've got all his present.
I'm having a harder time with Addison, other than playing with her brothers tractors she likes movies but the Disney movies I think she would like aren't available, you know the Disney vault thing they do where they bring them out & only sel a certain number, then they are unavailable for another generation. Maybe my sister has some from when her kids were younger & will sell them to me?
I want to make her a bunnyhug too as she's outgrown the last one I made.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:
 

> Well we are now up to 6 people coming today.  One of DD's friends along with a UGA exchange student from Koreas. We will be having turkey, dressing (not the southern cornmeal stuff either), broccoli, orange-honey glazed carrots, green beans, pineapple w/Marischino (sp) cherries; mashed potatoes (your crockpot recipe), jellied cranberry sauce, sweet gherkins & green olives, brown & serve rolls (too lazy to make rolls), and for dessert homemade pumpkin pie and homemade Southern pecan pie. We will be eating around 1:00 because DD has to be at work at 5:30. Kitchen is smelling good.
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful Thanksgiving gathering. Will NOT be going out on Black Friday....been there/done that and all over with doing it ever again....LOL. Thinking about trying to watch the National Dog Show on the tube; need to check on when it is on. I saw that the Punkin Chunkin will be aired on Saturday.
> 
> Got to go check on stuff in the kitchen....TTYL


Oh your meal sounds wonderful. Oh I miss peacan pie, none this year. Had a good time at my mum & Sdad's.
I will have to check out to see what time Punkin Chunkin is being aired.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Crockpot mashed potatoes
> 
> 5 lbs cubed potatoes
> 1 cup chicken broth
> ...


Will have to give these a try, using veggie broth instead and rice milk


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Agnes, it's good you keep some sugar in your purse, it can be scary whe sugars get out of whack.
While you were on vacation someone posted a photo of this beautiful shawl, since you're our resident expert in lace I'm wondering if you have made this one?

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lilyanna-shawl
I'm thinking of adding it to the to-do list.

I made an Ashton shawl for my sister a couple of yrs ago for Chrstmas, a large one. Her DH works for Investors Group & is one of Canada's top poeple so they go to lots of fancy places where she wears formal dresses, I thought it would be good for that but I don't think she has used it. I have to remember to tell her I saw a much smaller one at the craft show for $100, couldn't believe it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Oh your meal sounds wonderful. Oh I miss peacan pie, none this year. Had a good time at my mum & Sdad's.
> I will have to check out to see what time Punkin Chunkin is being aired.


How is your Dad doing?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I would worry about you if it got to -1f in Ackland :shock: as for the earths she best stay put I like my colder winters. :-D


 :thumbup: :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> This does sound good, will try using an alternate nut butter instead.


It works fine!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Vintage-10-Gallon-MILK-CAN-DAIRY-COUNTRY-Metal-Primitive-Decor-Ex-Cond-/111531477897?pt=Folk_Art&hash=item19f7cb4b89
> 
> This is what our 10 gallon milk cans looked like --- only gleaming stainless steel.


Ours are like that too- I guess he was one desperate dad/farmer


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> KateB wrote:
> Julie, this is the salmon recipe.
> ...
> I spent the morning sewing, made a bunnyhug for Zachary for Christmas, now I've got all his present.
> ...


I have not the foggiest idea at the moment what to give my nearly twelve year old DGD!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Agnes, it's good you keep some sugar in your purse, it can be scary whe sugars get out of whack.
> While you were on vacation someone posted a photo of this beautiful shawl, since you're our resident expert in lace I'm wondering if you have made this one?
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lilyanna-shawl
> ...


Thanks Bonnie! I've added the Lilyanna to my growing Ravelry Library!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm having a harder time with Addison, other than playing with her brothers tractors she likes movies but the Disney movies I think she would like aren't available, you know the Disney vault thing they do where they bring them out & only sel a certain number, then they are unavailable for another generation. Maybe my sister has some from when her kids were younger & will sell them to me?
> I want to make her a bunnyhug too as she's outgrown the last one I made.


Do you need DVD or VHS?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> How is your Dad doing?


He is still holding on, looking very frail. He was only up for about 3/4 of an hour. He went out doors for a very brief moment. He can barely talk it is too hard with the cancer, his breathing sounded catchy. He doesn't always know what is going on. He was still with up when I left this evening. Mum said he will likely be in bed all day tomorrow after the excitement of today. Photo from today


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thank you Rookie-


RookieRetiree said:


> Best wishes for a great Thanksgiving for you and Alan.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It works fine!


Then I will definitely be making some for the grands.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I have an old one that I brought back from Missouri. There were 6 sitting across the front of the porch when we moved there. I just took one with me as a memento, but I should have brought them all back with me!!!!


Lurker 2 said:


> Ours are like that too- I guess he was one desperate dad/farmer


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

boot cuffs are all the rage for the tweens and teens.....


Lurker 2 said:


> I have not the foggiest idea at the moment what to give my nearly twelve year old DGD!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> I'm not much on really cold temps but -1c or about 30F is not that cold. I love walking in that if it is dry.


It wasn't very dry and the wind made things worse. Took two of the grands to the beach at mum's today was chily for sure.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> boot cuffs are all the rage for the tweens and teens.....


Oh my goodness yes, I have seen so many wearing them. Some are quite nice.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Because I am really only a beginning lace knitter- unlike so many of you who are so accomplished, I made a mistake selecting the design for the Alpaca that I have just knit up. Did not realise I was going to have to torture it to block the points, and given that I have been reading that Alpaca unlike wool has no 'memory' I am going to leave it 'frilly'. I have photographed it with the Mu'umu'u and hat that I will be wearing it with, and will be looking for more cloth in the right colour range, perhaps to make another Mu'umu'u- they are such a useful garment!
The shawl is Dragonfly wings, by Boo Knits.

ooopsy mean't to post this on the Lace Party- will leave it though!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm so sorry you are losing him Caren... he looks like a gentle sweet man.


NanaCaren said:


> He is still holding on, looking very frail. He was only up for about 3/4 of an hour. He went out doors for a very brief moment. He can barely talk it is too hard with the cancer, his breathing sounded catchy. He doesn't always know what is going on. He was still with up when I left this evening. Mum said he will likely be in bed all day tomorrow after the excitement of today. Photo from today


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Then I will definitely be making some for the grands.


Your GK's?

Don't know what happened here, Caren the comment was supposed to be about DJ and NIcholas.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> boot cuffs are all the rage for the tweens and teens.....


Might work!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Hoping all of my USA friends are having or have had a wonderful Turkey Day! And my best wishes to everyone for a great weekend. Luv-AZ


Thank you, had a lovely day with family ate way too much. :shock: Got to see six of the grandchildren so was extra nice. 
Hope you and Alan have had a wonderful day as well.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Your GK's?


Yes for my grandkids. They will like it as well.

Was good to see them haven't since coming back from England.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Because I am really only a beginning lace knitter- unlike so many of you who are so accomplished, I made a mistake selecting the design for the Alpaca that I have just knit up. Did not realise I was going to have to torture it to block the points, and given that I have been reading that Alpaca unlike wool has no 'memory' I am going to leave it 'frilly'. I have photographed it with the Mu'umu'u and hat that I will be wearing it with, and will be looking for more cloth in the right colour range, perhaps to make another Mu'umu'u- they are such a useful garment!
> The shawl is Dragonfly wings, by Boo Knits.
> 
> ooopsy mean't to post this on the Lace Party- will leave it though!


You have done a brilliant job. I like it very much


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

This is lovely Julie - I like all of the ranges of this color!!!!


Lurker 2 said:


> Because I am really only a beginning lace knitter- unlike so many of you who are so accomplished, I made a mistake selecting the design for the Alpaca that I have just knit up. Did not realise I was going to have to torture it to block the points, and given that I have been reading that Alpaca unlike wool has no 'memory' I am going to leave it 'frilly'. I have photographed it with the Mu'umu'u and hat that I will be wearing it with, and will be looking for more cloth in the right colour range, perhaps to make another Mu'umu'u- they are such a useful garment!
> The shawl is Dragonfly wings, by Boo Knits.
> 
> ooopsy mean't to post this on the Lace Party- will leave it though!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Devastating cricket news today. A young player (who would have 26 on Sunday) has died after being hit by a cricket ball on Tuesday. He was playing for my state team South Australia against his old team when he was hit by a ball which appears to have torn a major artery to the brain. Only immediate medical care enabled him to even make it to hospital
> Horrid for his family and team mates-current and previous including the Australian team. He has played a number of games for Australia and was Likely to be called back into the team this wheek as a batter is needed and he has been playing very well-and until missing the last ball he ever faced had been batting very well
> The even younger player who bowled the ball must be feeling absolutely terrible although there was nothing wrong with how he bowled.
> Time to sleep now so will be back some other time


How sad.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> I'm so sorry you are losing him Caren... he looks like a gentle sweet man.


It will be hard to see him go, except the suffering will end. He can be gentle and sweet. He has his moments like everyone. He should really have his oxygen on but won't leave it when company is around.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> You have done a brilliant job. I like it very much


Colour is something I enjoy very much- was going for similar rather than contrast.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

We had a quiet day - no turkey today - the forecast was for mid 60's and it was actually 68 by mid afternoon.... not a baking day for me. We had stir fry chicken teriyaki which was great and the turkey will keep in the freezer until we get some cooler weather.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> This is lovely Julie - I like all of the ranges of this color!!!!


I like contrasting designs of similar colours- which is what I have been up to, with this- I bought the Hat when Nicho, Darowil, Maryanne and I went to the Lilac Festival at Goulburn, when we met up for the KAP downunder.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> low blood sugars Sam, am insulin dependant diabetic,luckily I always carry
> Glucogel,tastes disgusting but is fast acting


They are discussing tasting, I had to have it once ewwww. The tablets are not much better. I did notice the tablets you get there taste much better than our flavoured chalk we have.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> I'm so sorry you are losing him Caren... he looks like a gentle sweet man.


But infinitely frail now. Cancer is such a horrible disease.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Well I am off to keep Alan company in front of the TV. I will try to catch up on some of my emails!!! luv-AZ


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

TNS said:


> For anyone taking part in the *card swap* organised by Tami -
> Is there anything you especially want from UK, ( thin and not too heavy if possible) anything we have that you can't easily get hold of?
> Unlike Shirley, Gwenie et al, I'm not yet prepared but must get my skates on and DO something.....


TNS, I'm organizing it and I haven't even started LOL!!!!! But that's nothing new. Story of my life. How kind of you to offer!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Mr P found this photo in the Daily Telegraph this morning.....


Cute!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> A Jersey cow clearly. Maybe I should wake david up to ask if it's a Jersey in a jersey. Or maybe not I have just kicked him but was to make him turn over so he stopped snoring


 :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> But infinitely frail now. Cancer is such a horrible disease.


He sure is frail now although he never did have meat on his bones.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> He sure is frail now although he never did have meat on his bones.


 :thumbup: and I am sure you will be keeping as positive as you can when you are with him.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Happy Thanksgiving and safe travels to all who are traveling and Happy Friday to those who are not celebrating. We are all going to moms my contributions are pumpkin press, black forest cake, told and green bean cassarole. Oldest DS has to work so won't be up till tomorrow night and middle DS is bringing a "friend" he doesn't usually bring anyone unless he's fairly serious about them soo will let know what she's like later.
> 
> Have been sick with step throat and starts off a cold, finally starting to feel better can swallow without pain. Hoping the cold part doesn't move to my chest. Dr even have me a liquid antibiotic said my throat was so swollen she didn't think I'd be able to get the antibiotic pill down.
> 
> ...


Hope you are better soon.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Do you need DVD or VHS?


DVDs, my DIL said I should look for Sleeping Beauty, Little Mermaid & Snow White. So far I've only checked Sears & Walmart. I may have better luck if I get to the city & try a DVD store or the Disney store. Hopefully we will go next week if DH gets over his cold & the weather improves.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> We should be getting our lists soon?? I have mine done but only because I am getting a class ready to teach starting early January.


Shirley, I hope to have the list sent out by tomorrow (Friday) evening.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> It wasn't very dry and the wind made things worse. Took two of the grands to the beach at mum's today was chily for sure.


Looks like it was pretty cool there. Great pictures of the kids & you & your dad. He sure is getting frail. I can relate to being grateful when the suffering ends but so sad to lose them.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Because I am really only a beginning lace knitter- unlike so many of you who are so accomplished, I made a mistake selecting the design for the Alpaca that I have just knit up. Did not realise I was going to have to torture it to block the points, and given that I have been reading that Alpaca unlike wool has no 'memory' I am going to leave it 'frilly'. I have photographed it with the Mu'umu'u and hat that I will be wearing it with, and will be looking for more cloth in the right colour range, perhaps to make another Mu'umu'u- they are such a useful garment!
> The shawl is Dragonfly wings, by Boo Knits.
> 
> ooopsy mean't to post this on the Lace Party- will leave it though!


Very pretty, Julie.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I am caught up. DH was a huge help in the kitchen all day for me. Unusual for him but sure was a big help to me. So thankful for that and him. He spoils me rotten. I got all the cleaning done that I wanted to. DS made cheesecake and honey rolls for me, and they got here very early so the boys carried extra chairs up for me and set the tables. DD brought pumpkin pie, pumpkin roll and cookies. Arriana is feeling better, but still has a runny nose and cough. She's like her granny and loves her carbs. She had to have a roll. She shreds everything that will shred. Nibbled at stuffing and turkey and potatoes. She enjoyed the cheesecake and pumpkin pie. I made a chocolate pie with almond milk so her big brother could have it. It's his favorite. I snuck in a teeny tiny taste. Her face lit up and she said mmmmm. Mommy caught me. She was allowed one more teeny taste then I wasn't allowed to give her any more. It was her first taste of chocolate. She will be 10 months tomorrow. DH and I are exhausted. Headed to bed. 

I hope everyone had a wonderful day. I am so thankful for each and every one of you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto


jknappva said:


> Beautiful pictures!
> Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: and I am sure you will be keeping as positive as you can when you are with him.


Yes I do that no need to be a downer. Sometimes I listen to the same story 4-5 times in a row. Other times he is fine. It is the breathing that gets to me the most. He still won't give up smoking sadly.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Caren...So sorry to see that the cancer is doing so much harm. Glad you got to spend some time with the GKs today. I am sure that they were excited to see you and spend some time with you.

Gwen...My DH had an issue making the dinner today. He thought he had the back burner turned on, but had the front one on which he had an empty saucepan sitting on it for the next part of the cooking. He got up to check on his potatoes only to find out what he had done. He got the right burner turned on and went back to his chair. He had gotten the sauce pan so hot that I kept hearing a cracking sound in the kitchen. I am hoping my pan will be okay.

Bella continues to remain in the hospital. She now has a fungal infection in her blood. She is on IV antibiotics to clear that up. Such a sad day that I wanted to cry for her and her family. They endure so much with their daughters.

I am tired and have the breakfast casserole in the crockpot so I am going to get ready to get some sleep.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Julie, loved your beautiful knitting. Thanks for posting the pictures. Off to bed after eating too much.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes I do that no need to be a downer. Sometimes I listen to the same story 4-5 times in a row. Other times he is fine. It is the breathing that gets to me the most. He still won't give up smoking sadly.


When I was in Hospital in August the old lady beside me was dying of Pneumonia- it is a horrible experience listening to someone struggling so to breath. She would not have been a smoker, and I guess your step -dad feels it is a pleasure that he just can't give up- but surely it does not help with the breathing?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Julie, loved your beautiful knitting. Thanks for posting the pictures. Off to bed after eating too much.


I guess it is that way for many with Thanksgiving!!!!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Julie sent this to me - most appropriate for today i think. --- sam

http://www.flixxy.com/restore-your-faith-in-humanity-in-4-minutes.htm


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sore - but healing. thanks for asking. --- sam



martina said:


> How is your leg now, Sam?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Caren, when my uncle was alive (died from lung cancer) my aunt was very upset because she caught him sneaking around to smoke. When she talked to the doctor about it the doctor said that since it was inoperable and the nicotine is so addictive to leave him alone and let him enjoy it during whatever time he had left. Thought it was difficult to do, my aunt and all of us did just that. It created less stress for him and an overall calmer atmosphere strange as that may seem. I wish peace and comfort for your DSD during these days. I pray for comfort and peace for you and your family. {{{{{HUGS}}}}}}


NanaCaren said:


> Yes I do that no need to be a downer. Sometimes I listen to the same story 4-5 times in a row. Other times he is fine. It is the breathing that gets to me the most. He still won't give up smoking sadly.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

error


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is quite cold - i would have stayed inside. --- sam --- definitely time to light the fireplace.



Bonnie7591 said:


> I ran into town this afternoon for a few groceries, what a miserable day, terrible wind from the north-30C/-22F with the wind. I've been freezing ever since I came home, might have to light the fireplace tonight.
> I spent the morning sewing, made a bunnyhug for Zachary for Christmas, now I've got all his present.
> I'm having a harder time with Addison, other than playing with her brothers tractors she likes movies but the Disney movies I think she would like aren't available, you know the Disney vault thing they do where they bring them out & only sel a certain number, then they are unavailable for another generation. Maybe my sister has some from when her kids were younger & will sell them to me?
> I want to make her a bunnyhug too as she's outgrown the last one I made.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hope everyone has had a wonderful Turkey day. DD is at work and won't get off until midnight......ugh retail! Tomorrow she works from something like 3-11. At least she is getting time and a half it being a holiday. 

Dinner went well; dear Sydney was crated and gated out of the kitchen totally during all food prep and serving.....LOL.....didn't lose a thing to the doggie disposal! Sent home plates of food with the two female friends of DD's. Her boyfriend was on his motor cycle so couldn't carry a plate home but will be by tomorrow before she goes to work for leftovers for lunch. 

Looking forward to the card exchange Tami and thank you for planning this. I'm almost finished with my cards. 

TTYL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hope everyone has had a wonderful Turkey day. DD is at work and won't get off until midnight......ugh retail! Tomorrow she works from something like 3-11. At least she is getting time and a half it being a holiday.
> 
> Dinner went well; dear Sydney was crated and gated out of the kitchen totally during all food prep and serving.....LOL.....didn't lose a thing to the doggie disposal! Sent home plates of food with the two female friends of DD's. Her boyfriend was on his motor cycle so couldn't carry a plate home but will be by tomorrow before she goes to work for leftovers for lunch.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol: Sydney must learn those 'p's and q's. being crated may help him learn the lesson- he will be an intelligent dog, just a bit boistrous still!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that will make a lovely outfit Julie - well done - we must have a picture with you modeling it one of these days. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Because I am really only a beginning lace knitter- unlike so many of you who are so accomplished, I made a mistake selecting the design for the Alpaca that I have just knit up. Did not realise I was going to have to torture it to block the points, and given that I have been reading that Alpaca unlike wool has no 'memory' I am going to leave it 'frilly'. I have photographed it with the Mu'umu'u and hat that I will be wearing it with, and will be looking for more cloth in the right colour range, perhaps to make another Mu'umu'u- they are such a useful garment!
> The shawl is Dragonfly wings, by Boo Knits.
> 
> ooopsy mean't to post this on the Lace Party- will leave it though!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, thank you for update on Zoe. And I love your lace shawl.
Agnes, enjoyed the pics. Lovely carved table decorations.
Kate, loved pic of Luke.
Caren, loved pics DGKs and you and your Dad.
Tami, glad you had a wonderful Thanksgiving.
All spoiled me and Did .most of cooking. Yummy and I didn't overeat.
Took Maya with two friends and two of her dog buddies to climb around large rocks on desert. Then a sponsee and her daughter stopped by for letting go of some family drama.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

not to be cruel - but at this point i would say that is a mute point. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Yes I do that no need to be a downer. Sometimes I listen to the same story 4-5 times in a row. Other times he is fine. It is the breathing that gets to me the most. He still won't give up smoking sadly.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that will make a lovely outfit Julie - well done - we must have a picture with you modeling it one of these days. --- sam


I could ask Margaret, tomorrow, when we go out for Breakfast, and the Alpaca Farm.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, thank you for update on Zoe. And I love your lace shawl.
> ...


Thanks, Joy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> not to be cruel - but at this point i would say that is a mute point. --- sam


Sam's phonetic spelling!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I've always known that one as moot!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

It was a wonderful thanksgiving , and thank you Kate for the wonderful Words of being thankful read them to DH. Food turned out great and DH helped me so much in the kitchen. Have four guests staying over tonight and that makes the holiday so special. We have snow heading our way latter tonight , but it will be light snow. A good day to decorate for Christmas and eat leftovers.
Kate loved the picture of you and Luke walking on the beach. He is so cute even bundled up.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> He is still holding on, looking very frail. He was only up for about 3/4 of an hour. He went out doors for a very brief moment. He can barely talk it is too hard with the cancer, his breathing sounded catchy. He doesn't always know what is going on. He was still with up when I left this evening. Mum said he will likely be in bed all day tomorrow after the excitement of today. Photo from today


It's so heartbreaking...many prayers and hugs.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> I have an old one that I brought back from Missouri. There were 6 sitting across the front of the porch when we moved there. I just took one with me as a memento, but I should have brought them all back with me!!!!


Yes, you should have...they are getting more rare and very expensive. Finding a gleaming stainless steel one is even more difficult....many have been painted over.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am caught up. DH was a huge help in the kitchen all day for me. Unusual for him but sure was a big help to me. So thankful for that and him. He spoils me rotten. I got all the cleaning done that I wanted to. DS made cheesecake and honey rolls for me, and they got here very early so the boys carried extra chairs up for me and set the tables. DD brought pumpkin pie, pumpkin roll and cookies. Arriana is feeling better, but still has a runny nose and cough. She's like her granny and loves her carbs. She had to have a roll. She shreds everything that will shred. Nibbled at stuffing and turkey and potatoes. She enjoyed the cheesecake and pumpkin pie. I made a chocolate pie with almond milk so her big brother could have it. It's his favorite. I snuck in a teeny tiny taste. Her face lit up and she said mmmmm. Mommy caught me. She was allowed one more teeny taste then I wasn't allowed to give her any more. It was her first taste of chocolate. She will be 10 months tomorrow. DH and I are exhausted. Headed to bed.
> 
> I hope everyone had a wonderful day. I am so thankful for each and every one of you.


Sounds like a wonderful day with lots of helpers. We had dinner with DSIL and DBIL and their two sons, DDIL and two grandsons. So thankful that DBIL is recovering well from his knee replacement and finally has BP and other issues all cleared up after the big scare. Also very thankful that their little DGS is also doing better although will be on a antibiotics for quite some time for the kidney issues. It was a great dinner and a wonderful time. We'll get together on Saturday also - Linda and I will head to the LYS and the twin husbands will be working on their bathroom remodeling.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I could ask Margaret, tomorrow, when we go out for Breakfast, and the Alpaca Farm.


Can't wait to see the photo....love the colors.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it was the word i was thinking of - thanks Julie. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Sam's phonetic spelling!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I've always known that one as moot!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Can't wait to see the photo....love the colors.


I do too- I guess I would not wear them otherwise!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> it was the word i was thinking of - thanks Julie. --- sam


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Because I am really only a beginning lace knitter- unlike so many of you who are so accomplished, I made a mistake selecting the design for the Alpaca that I have just knit up. Did not realise I was going to have to torture it to block the points, and given that I have been reading that Alpaca unlike wool has no 'memory' I am going to leave it 'frilly'. I have photographed it with the Mu'umu'u and hat that I will be wearing it with, and will be looking for more cloth in the right colour range, perhaps to make another Mu'umu'u- they are such a useful garment!
> The shawl is Dragonfly wings, by Boo Knits.
> 
> ooopsy mean't to post this on the Lace Party- will leave it though!


So glad you left this on TP as it shows the lovely colours of your outfit. Very pretty! I didn't know about alpaca not having a wooly memory either - must remember that in case I ever get any....


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> I'm so sorry you are losing him Caren... he looks like a gentle sweet man.


so hard to know the time is coming close, but good to be able to be with him. Hugs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> So glad you left this on TP as it shows the lovely colours of your outfit. Very pretty! I didn't know about alpaca not having a wooly memory either - must remember that in case I ever get any....


According to Belle1 on the Lace Party she always blocks Alpaca, and has found it works better than Merino. Not at all sure as I have never been greatly into blocking!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Agnes, it's good you keep some sugar in your purse, it can be scary whe sugars get out of whack.
> While you were on vacation someone posted a photo of this beautiful shawl, since you're our resident expert in lace I'm wondering if you have made this one?
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lilyanna-shawl
> ...


Bonnie I love that shawl, have bookmarked it will have a better look when I finish the list of shawls I have already planned to do,have no doubt sister would wear your Ashton if she knew the true cost of such items...pity you didnt take a photo with the price tag showing


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Happy Thanksgiving and safe travels to all who are traveling and Happy Friday to those who are not celebrating. We are all going to moms my contributions are pumpkin press, black forest cake, told and green bean cassarole. Oldest DS has to work so won't be up till tomorrow night and middle DS is bringing a "friend" he doesn't usually bring anyone unless he's fairly serious about them soo will let know what she's like later.
> 
> Have been sick with step throat and starts off a cold, finally starting to feel better can swallow without pain. Hoping the cold part doesn't move to my chest. Dr even have me a liquid antibiotic said my throat was so swollen she didn't think I'd be able to get the antibiotic pill down.
> 
> ...


Gosh, I hope your throat feels much better very quickly. Great to hear from you whenever you can.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

saw this on my facebook this morning and immediately thought of gwen and sydney rofl I have no idea why my pictures are posting so big they never used to and I havent changed anything, sorry


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We had a snowfall warning in effect starting last night but just started snowing now. It is 930 & finally light enough to see what the day looks like & we still have another 3 weeks of the days getting shorter, I really don't like this dark timeof year. We are predicted to get a foot of snow over the next 2 days, not looking forward to that.
> DH now has a " man cold" I sure hope it doesn't last too long & that I don't catch it.
> Dawn, sorry to hear you have been sick again, I hope you get all your health issues cleared up soon.
> Agnes, great pictures, I'm glad you had a nice holiday. It's always hard to get back to the reality of home temperatures after a hot holiday.
> Hope you all have a great Thanksgiving.


Oooh cold snow and dark days  Stay warm. Sorry to hear about the man flu....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Oh, thank heavens! I thought it was just my computer. This has happened before, no idea how to get it back to "right" but it will be OK sooner or later. You can't fix it on your own. Well, I couldn't.


Well I just spent 5 minutes trying to work out why that was also... :roll:

For me though, I realized that it was only for one page.. I should have read forward instead of trying to work it out LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just spoke very briefly with Zoe (5mmdpn's) she is ok, her Dad is still with us, but she could not talk because she had to go to a funeral where she is the organist. Thought us 'oldies', as opposed to our many 'newbies' would want to know!


Thanks Julie... miss her on here.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

angelam said:


> Lovely pictures Agnes. Glad you had a good holiday.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

agnescr said:


> our Quinn has just got his 1st pair of wellieboots and loves the beach and any puddle he can reach


Aaaw cute.  The little ones are all growing fast now.

Wouldnt it be be nice if we could all on here have our very own playgroup?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Bonnie! I've added the Lilyanna to my growing Ravelry Library!


I have, too. Very pretty.
:thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

*Caren* prayers for your Dad and all the family.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> I'm so sorry you are losing him Caren... he looks like a gentle sweet man.


And ditto from me too.... gentle hugs for you both.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> According to Belle1 on the Lace Party she always blocks Alpaca, and has found it works better than Merino. Not at all sure as I have never been greatly into blocking!


Sometimes I have preferred them pre-blocking! It is lovely as it is :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

melyn said:


> saw this on my facebook this morning and immediately thought of gwen and sydney rofl I have no idea why my pictures are posting so big they never used to and I havent changed anything, sorry


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Many Happy Returns to *Cashmeregma* and *Kiwifrau*!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns to *Cashmeregma* and *Kiwifrau*!


From me, too.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Happy Birthday Cashmeregma and Kiwifrau. I hope you each have a wonderful day.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

angelam said:


> Happy Birthday Cashmeregma and Kiwifrau. I hope you each have a wonderful day.


Best wishes from Wisconsin as well.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Cashmeregma and Kiwifrau....Happy Birthday to you. May your day and everyday be filled with many blessings.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

melyn said:


> saw this on my facebook this morning and immediately thought of gwen and sydney rofl I have no idea why my pictures are posting so big they never used to and I havent changed anything, sorry


All of our pictures post big so don't apologize. I enjoy it.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sam's phonetic spelling!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I've always known that one as moot!


Actually, here it is spelled "mute" just like color is colour in some countries.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

angelam said:


> Happy Birthday Cashmeregma and Kiwifrau. I hope you each have a wonderful day.


From me also!! Hope it's a great birthday.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns to *Cashmeregma* and *Kiwifrau*!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: and from Wales, too!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> not to be cruel - but at this point i would say that is a mute point. --- sam


Not cruel at all it is a mute point for sure. We just shake our heads, I keep quiet about it. The damage is already done. Even with the oxygen we can't make him use it.

Hope your leg is healing now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Sometimes I have preferred them pre-blocking! It is lovely as it is :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns to *Cashmeregma* and *Kiwifrau*!


And from me too! Beat me to it Kate- My Digest is coming in a couple of hours later than it used to- and for once I have been asleep for a bit.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Actually, here it is spelled "mute" just like color is colour in some countries.


So do you moot your tellies with the remote control?

Besides which moot is an ancient word, and that way you lose all hope of following the development of the ENGLISH language. DAMN ALL Americans.

Sorry but sometimes certain attitudes make me angry.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from Great Bend where it is -7.7c/18f at 07:52. Hope everyone had a good day yesterday whether celebrating thanksgiving or not. 
I need to ask a favor for Amy (Allykat1198) her boyfriends uncle was in a accident and is now in a comma. I don't know all the details other than there has been I change in his condition since it happened. 

Coffee today. 

Healing energy going out to those in need. Hugs for everyone.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is -7.7c/18f at 07:52. Hope everyone had a good day yesterday whether celebrating thanksgiving or not.
> I need to ask a favor for Amy (Allykat1198) her boyfriends uncle was in a accident and is now in a comma. I don't know all the details other than there has been I change in his condition since it happened.
> 
> Coffee today.
> ...


Of course Caren.
This is Amy you traveled with recently?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Of course Caren.
> This is Amy you traveled with recently?


...prayers from me, too. Thank you for your photos. They are lovely.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> So do you moot your tellies with the remote control?
> 
> DAMN ALL Americans.
> 
> Sorry but sometimes certain attitudes make me angry.


Seriously??? Over a wrong word choice and a bit of incorrect info?

Ohio Joy


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> When I was in Hospital in August the old lady beside me was dying of Pneumonia- it is a horrible experience listening to someone struggling so to breath. She would not have been a smoker, and I guess your step -dad feels it is a pleasure that he just can't give up- but surely it does not help with the breathing?


Raspy breathing has alway been hard hear for me. He figures he is this close so why quit now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Seriously??? Over a wrong word choice and a bit of incorrect info?
> 
> Ohio Joy


No Joy not really, I do love most of you on the Tea Party, but I have been under one hell of a lot of stress with this threatened eviction. This is why I've not spoken yet to the Landlord, because when I am angry I can do incautious things. as a teenager my brother Alastair got me so angry once that I thumped him on the shoulder completely forgetting that I still had the breadknife in my hand. I cut him literally within a 1/4 inch of the Jugular, which is quite possibly the Artery that has killed this young Australian cricketer, Mum was terrified and immediately carted him off to the Emergency Department, and I was left at home stewing for about 4 hours not knowing whether I had killed my little brother. I was about 16 at the time. It does scar one. I don't trust my tongue when I am angry. As I am with both the Landlord and his blasted Agent. And that problem is not subsiding.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Raspy breathing has alway been hard hear for me. He figures he is this close so why quit now.


I thought that might be his reasoning. It is hard for the whole lot of you.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is -7.7c/18f at 07:52. Hope everyone had a good day yesterday whether celebrating thanksgiving or not.
> I need to ask a favor for Amy (Allykat1198) her boyfriends uncle was in a accident and is now in a comma. I don't know all the details other than there has been I change in his condition since it happened.
> 
> Coffee today.
> ...


Good afternoon Caren. Thanks for the coffee. Hope you had a good thanksgiving despite DSF being so frail. I'm so sorry to hear Amy's sad new - please give her a big hug from me. xx


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Oh your meal sounds wonderful. Oh I miss peacan pie, none this year. Had a good time at my mum & Sdad's.
> I will have to check out to see what time Punkin Chunkin is being aired.


I thought about your step dad and wondered how he was. I knew you would have Thanksgiving with them
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> He is still holding on, looking very frail. He was only up for about 3/4 of an hour. He went out doors for a very brief moment. He can barely talk it is too hard with the cancer, his breathing sounded catchy. He doesn't always know what is going on. He was still with up when I left this evening. Mum said he will likely be in bed all day tomorrow after the excitement of today. Photo from today


I know it breaks your heart to see him going downhill. But I'm so glad you had another Thanksgiving with him. I pray that he will celebrate Christmas with you as long as he's not suffering.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> It wasn't very dry and the wind made things worse. Took two of the grands to the beach at mum's today was chily for sure.


But they look like they're having fun!
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Of course Caren.
> This is Amy you traveled with recently?


Yes it is the same Amy.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> But they look like they're having fun!
> Junek


They had a ball,they would have stayed longer if it weren't for the snow getting my phone wet. The fact that they were both quite blue had nothing to do with going indoors. :roll: :shock:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> We had a quiet day - no turkey today - the forecast was for mid 60's and it was actually 68 by mid afternoon.... not a baking day for me. We had stir fry chicken teriyaki which was great and the turkey will keep in the freezer until we get some cooler weather.


I'm so glad you can once again enjoy life without worries about Alan's health. 
God is good!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> They are discussing tasting, I had to have it once ewwww. The tablets are not much better. I did notice the tablets you get there taste much better than our flavoured chalk we have.


My daughter has candy with her if her blood sugar gets too low. It seems to work well.
The 9yr old son of our maintenance man has diabetes. They just discovered it. He was in the hospital in a coma because his blood sugar was so high. The Dr's finally discovered the cause. The bad thing is his mother says he doesn't feel bad if it's too high or low. A dangerous situation!
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Good afternoon Caren. Thanks for the coffee. Hope you had a good thanksgiving despite DSF being so frail. I'm so sorry to hear Amy's sad new - please give her a big hug from me. xx


Good afternoon Angela. Most welcome for the coffee. The day was perfect and the food was made to perfection. The oldest grand daughter made he first pie ever, banana cream I am told it was delicious. I took the word of those that tasted it. I will hug Amy next time I see her.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> My daughter has candy with her if her blood sugar gets too low. It seems to work well.
> The 9yr old son of our maintenance man has diabetes. They just discovered it. He was in the hospital in a coma because his blood sugar was so high. The Dr's finally discovered the cause. The bad thing is his mother says he doesn't feel bad if it's too high or low. A dangerous situation!
> Junek


I know a few that have been hospitalized for high sugar. It is rather scary too seems how none of them knew the cause at the time. It is dangerous when you don't have signs of high or low sugar. Mine is worse when I fly so I try to keep something with me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I better explain I have sent Pacer a PM to apologise for my outburst earlier- she was not to know that color/colour is a flash point for me in the widening gap between British English and American English. Life has been appallingly stressful for me this last week, and somehow today I have to get the energy to scrub out the laundry, so my friend Satish can paint over Ringo's youthful exuberances, where he has done some superficial damage to the paint work- some lasting damage to the window, at the back door- the bottom pane- and there is some lingering mud left over from the 'mud-puppy' days. I am sorry Pacer for my outburst.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> not to be cruel - but at this point i would say that is a mute point. --- sam


I agree, Sam. It's like the Dr's not wanting to give terminally ill patients enough pain medication to rid them of pain because it will cause addiction. At that point, it's just plain inhuman and stupid!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

melyn said:


> saw this on my facebook this morning and immediately thought of gwen and sydney rofl I have no idea why my pictures are posting so big they never used to and I havent changed anything, sorry


I love the picture!! And the size is perfect. Our cats no longer get on the counters. It was a problem when they were younger. I never made a big deal of it...just made sure I washed the counters good before preparing food. Too many other things to get panties in a twist over to worry about that!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns to *Cashmeregma* and *Kiwifrau*!


And happy birthday from me, also!! May your special day and year be wonderful!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> So do you moot your tellies with the remote control?
> 
> Besides which moot is an ancient word, and that way you lose all hope of following the development of the ENGLISH language. DAMN ALL Americans.
> 
> Sorry but sometimes certain attitudes make me angry.


That seems a little harsh.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> That seems a little harsh.


June if you scroll back a little you will find my apology.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

another order just finished and winging its way to new owner, It needs pressing/blocking but I leave that to the customer lol


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is -7.7c/18f at 07:52. Hope everyone had a good day yesterday whether celebrating thanksgiving or not.
> I need to ask a favor for Amy (Allykat1198) her boyfriends uncle was in a accident and is now in a comma. I don't know all the details other than there has been I change in his condition since it happened.
> 
> Coffee today.
> ...


Good morning, Caren. Always a pleasure to share coffee with you.
Will definitely add him to my prayers. I saw on the news there was a 56 car accident on a the interstate near Buffalo. They can't seem to catch a break!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

melyn said:


> another order just finished and winging its way to new owner, It needs pressing/blocking but I leave that to the customer lol


Your work is fantastically even - Lyn! I would not be able to take on commission work like that- just not quite fussy enough to do it- My daughter could! But not me.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

melyn said:


> another order just finished and winging its way to new owner, It needs pressing/blocking but I leave that to the customer lol


Lovely!! You'll have quite a bit of "change" to spend for
yarn or Christmas presents with all of your commissions!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

ROFLMAO!!! Now that definitely gives me something to be thankful for...LOL. Thank you, thank you, thank you for putting the ham steal into a really funny perspective.


melyn said:


> saw this on my facebook this morning and immediately thought of gwen and sydney rofl I have no idea why my pictures are posting so big they never used to and I havent changed anything, sorry


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY to cashmeregma and kiwifrau!!! Thankful you two arrived and hope you will have many many more.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

melyn said:


> another order just finished and winging its way to new owner, It needs pressing/blocking but I leave that to the customer lol


Beautiful work!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh no --- prayers going up for Amy's boyfriend's uncle...



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is -7.7c/18f at 07:52. Hope everyone had a good day yesterday whether celebrating thanksgiving or not.
> I need to ask a favor for Amy (Allykat1198) her boyfriends uncle was in a accident and is now in a comma. I don't know all the details other than there has been I change in his condition since it happened.
> 
> Coffee today.
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Seriously??? Over a wrong word choice and a bit of incorrect info?
> 
> Ohio Joy


Actually, here it is spelled "mute" just like color is colour in some countries.

So do you moot your tellies with the remote control?

Besides which moot is an ancient word, and that way you lose all hope of following the development of the ENGLISH language. DAMN ALL Americans.

Sorry but sometimes certain attitudes make me angry.

I had the same reaction -- Julie, just hope this is a reflection of the stress you're going through.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Caren...I love your sunrise photo. My you do have quite a bit of snow. Stay safe and warm.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns to *Cashmeregma* and *Kiwifrau*!


Hope you both have a great day.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> June if you scroll back a little you will find my apology.


Apology has been accepted. Lets move forward in a positive and caring attitude. Everyone needs that in their life and I love everyone here.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> They had a ball,they would have stayed longer if it weren't for the snow getting my phone wet. The fact that they were both quite blue had nothing to do with going indoors. :roll: :shock:


I understand -- kids are resilient, true, but seeing G-Granddad's condition affects them more than we know--it was so insightful of you to get them out of the house and into nature for awhile! You're a wonderful grandma--I look up to you as I'm new on this journey.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Actually, here it is spelled "mute" just like color is colour in some countries.
> 
> So do you moot your tellies with the remote control?
> 
> ...


Rookie- things are just a bit on top of me at the moment- I have not mentioned much the Diatribe Lupe prepared about me for the Tribunal- but it has been awful knowing the extent of her hatred for me. I have always been slow to work through my emotions. As I have mentioned to Ohio Joy, I am very very lucky that my mum was the skillful OT that she was, because of the genuine oxygen starvation during my birth process- but it does lead to an over-anxious personality, and a tendency always to try to please, if you can imagine a little one not knowing why her mummy wants her to push this arm and then the other arm, as one is learning to be dressed.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That looks like something that I'd want for myself --- lovely job in making it.



melyn said:


> another order just finished and winging its way to new owner, It needs pressing/blocking but I leave that to the customer lol


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That looks like something that I'd want for myself --- lovely job in making it.



melyn said:


> another order just finished and winging its way to new owner, It needs pressing/blocking but I leave that to the customer lol


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Good morning, Caren. Always a pleasure to share coffee with you.
> Will definitely add him to my prayers. I saw on the news there was a 56 car accident on a the interstate near Buffalo. They can't seem to catch a break!
> Junek


June, I saw that on the news about the pile up on I-90 --- quite a terrible thing .. Buffalo has gotten hit very hard in the winters for the past few years.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I agree, Sam. It's like the Dr's not wanting to give terminally ill patients enough pain medication to rid them of pain because it will cause addiction. At that point, it's just plain inhuman and stupid!!
> Junek


That is one of my pet peeves. They will not let an animal suffer but people must not be given the next dose of pain meds before the required time has elapsed. How insane. One doctor told me too much morphine can cause depressed resperations, at that stage of things I see that as a blessing rather than a problem. I've watched both parents die in pain & it's terrible.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> Apology has been accepted. Lets move forward in a positive and caring attitude. Everyone needs that in their life and I love everyone here.


Pacer/Mary - just another reason I love you!! You are a very caring, gracious and generous human being.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your knitting is lovely and apparently you are pretty quick too. I am pretty slow. Hope you are getting paid well enough. Know it is difficult to price handmade items . This is such a nice way to get a little extra and I'm glad you have this opportunity. 


melyn said:


> another order just finished and winging its way to new owner, It needs pressing/blocking but I leave that to the customer lol


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That looks like something that I'd want for myself --- lovely job in making it.


Oops - a double entry---but it's okay to say this twice; I do love it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That is one of my pet peeves. They will not let an animal suffer but people must not be given the next dose of pain meds before the required time has elapsed. How insane. One doctor told me too much morphine can cause depressed resperations, at that stage of things I see that as a blessing rather than a problem. I've watched both parents die in pain & it's terrible.


I believe that's one of the real benefits of going into a Hospice Program as soon as possible - I know it's hard to come to that decision, but the goal at that point becomes comfort for the patient and pain management is #1...plus the costs of equipment, meds, bedside support is all absorbed by the Hospice agency here in the USA.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns to *Cashmeregma* and *Kiwifrau*!


And from me too xxxxxx


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Caren, looks like the snow s getting pretty deep in your part of the world too.
Sorry to hear about your friends uncle, hope he recovers soon.
Melyn, that dog photo is to funny.

Still snowing & blowing this morning & my crazy DH has decided to go into Lloyd as a part he ordered for his truck is in. Sometimes men drive me crazy.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I thought that might be his reasoning. It is hard for the whole lot of you.


It is hardest on mum and my youngest brother who lives with them.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi folks.....hope all that enjoy chaotic shopping have fun this Black Friday....hehehehe. DH went out at 4 a.m. this morning.
Unbelievable but the man rarely goes shopping (not his thing) except black Friday for specials at Lowe's (home improvement store) and Christmas Eve (which I really think is absurd.) He's quirky like that but must admit he always finds neat gifts. Me....I slept until 9:30 (didn't go to bed until 3 a.m.) and here it is almost lunch time so I guess I better finally eat something. Have had a cup of coffee and a banana to start.  I did one load of dishes before bedtime last night and still have a few pots & pans to wash up from yesterday; yes I was lazy.  I _plan_ to finish up my Christmas cards today or at least get them to the final stages. We shall see. Do have to make a sour cream pound cake and bake a ham to take to DD's tomorrow. We are to be there at 12:30 for the Georgia vs Georgia Tech college football game on television. I'm not into football really so I'll sit and knit and watch DSIL go crazy while watching the game. According to DD he is a sight to see; quite entertaining. Ought to be an interesting afternoon. 

So....are we now officially into the Christmas season? Has this past year seemed to have flown by to anyone or is it just me?

Off to get some food. TTYL {{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}} to everyone. Everyone just take a deep breath and relax.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

My computer is working for the moment so I will add my belate wish that everyone had a wonderful Thanksgiving. Ours was so special. Our youngest daughter did dinner and she did a wonderful job. It is the first special meal that we have had at her home. Our middle daughter surprized us by showing up too. She lives about 4 hours away. Her husband is an airline pilot and was working. He flew to Hawaii, took his required rest and came home. I was so surprized to see her.
There were 6 of us and DD fixed so much food including 3 pies. I didn't realize that she was such a good cook.
I need to run to the grocery store. Ugh! It being Black Friday.
Happy Knitting,


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Ccaren, thinking of you and your family and add my hugs to Angela's when you next see Amy. Xxxxxx


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hi folks.....hope all that enjoy chaotic shopping have fun this Black Friday....hehehehe. DH went out at 4 a.m. this morning.
> Unbelievable but the man rarely goes shopping (not his thing) except black Friday for specials at Lowe's (home improvement store) and Christmas Eve (which I really think is absurd.) He's quirky like that but must admit he always finds neat gifts. Me....I slept until 9:30 (didn't go to bed until 3 a.m.) and here it is almost lunch time so I guess I better finally eat something. Have had a cup of coffee and a banana to start.  I did one load of dishes before bedtime last night and still have a few pots & pans to wash up from yesterday; yes I was lazy.  I _plan_ to finish up my Christmas cards today or at least get them to the final stages. We shall see. Do have to make a sour cream pound cake and bake a ham to take to DD's tomorrow. We are to be there at 12:30 for the Georgia vs Georgia Tech college football game on television. I'm not into football really so I'll sit and knit and watch DSIL go crazy while watching the game. According to DD he is a sight to see; quite entertaining. Ought to be an interesting afternoon.
> 
> So....are we now officially into the Christmas season? Has this past year seemed to have flown by to anyone or is it just me?
> ...


I am not really ready for it to be 2015- that will be when I hit 69. And my daughter will turn 41, her husband the SIL will be 60 my Mum would have been 105, my dad 97, my older daughter 43 the ex will have his 72nd as will Fale.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That is one of my pet peeves. They will not let an animal suffer but people must not be given the next dose of pain meds before the required time has elapsed. How insane. One doctor told me too much morphine can cause depressed resperations, at that stage of things I see that as a blessing rather than a problem. I've watched both parents die in pain & it's terrible.


I so admire the young woman here in the U.S. that found she had an inoperable terminal brain cancer. She moved to WA state so she could die with dignity and her family and her new husband wouldn't have to watch her suffer.
The medical profession can sometimes be blind even with all the wonderful things they accomplish.
Junek


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon from Surrey. Had the WI sewing group here this morning. Then i walked down yo town snd some of our shops have joined in on the black Friday thingy. I ended up buy some new bedding and towels as they had silly percent off :thumbup

sending healing and peaceful vibes to yhose who need them and hugs to all. 

Made this little jacket to go with the blue jumper I've made for Lms doll


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Ccaren, thinking of you and your family and add my hugs to Angela's when you next see Amy. Xxxxxx


Thank you Joesaphine. I Wil be sure to add your hugs as well. I won't see her today she has company all day. 
Big fluffy snowflakes falling right now,nice and gently.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Railyn said:


> My computer is working for the moment so I will add my belate wish that everyone had a wonderful Thanksgiving. Ours was so special. Our youngest daughter did dinner and she did a wonderful job. It is the first special meal that we have had at her home. Our middle daughter surprized us by showing up too. She lives about 4 hours away. Her husband is an airline pilot and was working. He flew to Hawaii, took his required rest and came home. I was so surprized to see her.
> There were 6 of us and DD fixed so much food including 3 pies. I didn't realize that she was such a good cook.
> I need to run to the grocery store. Ugh! It being Black Friday.
> Happy Knitting,


Isn't it grand when our children surprise us.
You'll probably have an easy time at the grocery store since everyone else will be at Walmart, K-Mart, Target, etc. fighting over things they can't live without!!
At least I hope so since my daughter also has gone on a grocery 'run'!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from Surrey. Had the WI sewing group here this morning. Then i walked down yo town snd some of our shops have joined in on the black Friday thingy. I ended up buy some new bedding and towels as they had silly percent off :thumbup
> 
> sending healing and peaceful vibes to yhose who need them and hugs to all.
> 
> Made this little jacket to go with the blue jumper I've made for Lms doll


Love it! Would you share what the fluff is known as? I would love to try and track some down for the DGD!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from Surrey. Had the WI sewing group here this morning. Then i walked down yo town snd some of our shops have joined in on the black Friday thingy. I ended up buy some new bedding and towels as they had silly percent off :thumbup
> 
> sending healing and peaceful vibes to yhose who need them and hugs to all.
> 
> Made this little jacket to go with the blue jumper I've made for Lms doll


That's really cute. I know LM will love it for her doll...silly percent off sure gets people crazy here in the U.S. One store had people fighting so much over a tv they had to call the police!!
I'll stay at home, thank you!!!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Some pictures from my sister's Random Five Friday blog today.
The mother deer in the one picture with her twin fawns has a crippled back leg. I'm so glad they're safe from hunters in the little stretch of woods in my sister's neighborhood.
Enjoy.
Oh, almost forgot. A new swan swam in this past week. My sister says from its markings she thinks it's a juvenile mute swan.
Wonder how it will get along if it meets the Bride and Groom swans??
Junek


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Pacer/Mary - just another reason I love you!! You are a very caring, gracious and generous human being.


Thanks.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

jknappva said:


> Some pictures from my sister's Random Five Friday blog today.
> The mother deer in the one picture with her twin fawns has a crippled back leg. I'm so glad they're safe from hunters in the little stretch of woods in my sister's neighborhood.
> Enjoy.
> Oh, almost forgot. A new swan swam in this past week. My sister says from its markings she thinks it's a juvenile mute swan.
> ...


I love this swan picture. So glad she caught it with wings spreading a bit.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you Joesaphine. I Wil be sure to add your hugs as well. I won't see her today she has company all day.
> Big fluffy snowflakes falling right now,nice and gently.


Stay warm and safe, just damp and dark here xxxx


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Some pictures from my sister's Random Five Friday blog today.
> The mother deer in the one picture with her twin fawns has a crippled back leg. I'm so glad they're safe from hunters in the little stretch of woods in my sister's neighborhood.
> Enjoy.
> Oh, almost forgot. A new swan swam in this past week. My sister says from its markings she thinks it's a juvenile mute swan.
> ...


In other words the one with no voice.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jknappva said:


> That's really cute. I know LM will love it for her doll...silly percent off sure gets people crazy here in the U.S. One store had people fighting so much over a tv they had to call the police!!
> I'll stay at home, thank you!!!!
> Junek


Police were also called in west London. I'm pleased to say we are quite refined here :lol:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Railyn said:


> My computer is working for the moment so I will add my belate wish that everyone had a wonderful Thanksgiving. Ours was so special. Our youngest daughter did dinner and she did a wonderful job. It is the first special meal that we have had at her home. Our middle daughter surprized us by showing up too. She lives about 4 hours away. Her husband is an airline pilot and was working. He flew to Hawaii, took his required rest and came home. I was so surprized to see her.
> There were 6 of us and DD fixed so much food including 3 pies. I didn't realize that she was such a good cook.
> I need to run to the grocery store. Ugh! It being Black Friday.
> Happy Knitting,


What a wonderful treat for you and DH. Glad you could spend the day with your family.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Well I'm in for a quiet weekend after all as my dinner party has been cancelled. One couple have both been floored this week with a tummy bug and the others' dog had to have a big cancer op this week so they need to be at home for her. Looking for something to be thankful for (as in the poem this week on page 55)...I'm well, I don't have an ill dog and we can rearrange the date for the meal.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Some pictures from my sister's Random Five Friday blog today.
> The mother deer in the one picture with her twin fawns has a crippled back leg. I'm so glad they're safe from hunters in the little stretch of woods in my sister's neighborhood.
> Enjoy.
> Oh, almost forgot. A new swan swam in this past week. My sister says from its markings she thinks it's a juvenile mute swan.
> ...


Lovely photos, thanks for nice comments on waistcoat. I've now started knitting the doll a pair of trousers xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

KateB said:


> Well I'm in for a quiet weekend after all as my dinner party has been cancelled. One couple have both been floored this week with a tummy bug and the others' dog had to have a big cancer op this week so they need to be at home for her. Looking for something to be thankful for (as in the poem this week on page 55)...I'm well, I don't have an ill dog and we can rearrange the date for the meal.


And you'll have more time to knit xx


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Happy birthday greetings from Alderney to Cashmeregma and Kiwifrau. I hope you both have a wonderful special day, and that you repeat these many times before the next Birthday.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Adorable jacket and good finds at the sale...I bought some bedding too -- they started mark downs on Wednesday and I just happened to be there. I will also get in on some small business day (Saturday) promotions at the local yarn shop. I truly believe in shopping in the family owned businesses when I can -- are your local stores in town mostly locally owned or are they chain stores?



PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from Surrey. Had the WI sewing group here this morning. Then i walked down yo town snd some of our shops have joined in on the black Friday thingy. I ended up buy some new bedding and towels as they had silly percent off :thumbup
> 
> sending healing and peaceful vibes to yhose who need them and hugs to all.
> 
> Made this little jacket to go with the blue jumper I've made for Lms doll


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you Joesaphine. I Wil be sure to add your hugs as well. I won't see her today she has company all day.
> Big fluffy snowflakes falling right now,nice and gently.


That's my favorite kind of snowfall!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> And you'll have more time to knit xx


True, although I should really be sewing up another bear...not my favourite bit!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

melyn said:


> another order just finished and winging its way to new owner, It needs pressing/blocking but I leave that to the customer lol


That looks a lot of work, and it's so beautifully knitted. I hope you get reasonably paid!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> True, although I should really be sewing up another bear...not my favourite bit!


And, I'm sewing a knitted trim around an entire knitted blanket...not my favorite job either, but it has to be done and it might as well be today.

Sorry your dinner party is being rescheduled -- my hugs for your dinner guests; I'm sure they feel bad about having to change it.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene and Kiwifrau, very happy birthday wishes for both of you special ladies.
Caren, healing energy to Amy and her boy friend.
June, love your sisters photos.
Pacer, you have a generous soul.
Julie, we all know you are under high stress and try to embrace and support you. I felt your words as a slap in the face. Let us celebrate our differences. It makes KTP so heartwarming and interesting.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Adorable jacket and good finds at the sale...I bought some bedding too -- they started mark downs on Wednesday and I just happened to be there. I will also get in on some small business day (Saturday) promotions at the local yarn shop. I truly believe in shopping in the family owned businesses when I can -- are your local stores in town mostly locally owned or are they chain stores?


Hi Rookie, l bought the bedding in a branch of House of Fraser, a national department store. We do have a few little independant stores, but not many. How you doing? Say hi to Linda for me. Xx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm so happy for you and your DH - it is a wonderful thing when we get to spend our holidays at the kids' houses and they do the heavy lifting....I can remember when my MIL and FIL came to our house for the first holiday we had...they were just ecstatic--she thought she might miss her having traditional foods, etc. but she loved that we included quite a few of her recipes plus had some new ones for her to enjoy---it made our hearts glad to be able to do it also.



Railyn said:


> My computer is working for the moment so I will add my belate wish that everyone had a wonderful Thanksgiving. Ours was so special. Our youngest daughter did dinner and she did a wonderful job. It is the first special meal that we have had at her home. Our middle daughter surprized us by showing up too. She lives about 4 hours away. Her husband is an airline pilot and was working. He flew to Hawaii, took his required rest and came home. I was so surprized to see her.
> There were 6 of us and DD fixed so much food including 3 pies. I didn't realize that she was such a good cook.
> I need to run to the grocery store. Ugh! It being Black Friday.
> Happy Knitting,


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns to *Cashmeregma* and *Kiwifrau*!


Such a cute card kate. I'll add my birthday greetings to Cashmeregma and kiwifrau along with all the others thinking of you two today.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> Well I'm in for a quiet weekend after all as my dinner party has been cancelled. One couple have both been floored this week with a tummy bug and the others' dog had to have a big cancer op this week so they need to be at home for her. Looking for something to be thankful for (as in the poem this week on page 55)...I'm well, I don't have an ill dog and we can rearrange the date for the meal.


Needles to the fore...... :lol: :lol: or just have a rest?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Melyn, lovely knitting x


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from Surrey. Had the WI sewing group here this morning. Then i walked down yo town snd some of our shops have joined in on the black Friday thingy. I ended up buy some new bedding and towels as they had silly percent off :thumbup
> 
> sending healing and peaceful vibes to yhose who need them and hugs to all.
> 
> Made this little jacket to go with the blue jumper I've made for Lms doll


Love the little jacket :thumbup: Black Friday does have good deals.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Update from Alderney: DH and I have just come back for the weekend ie Friday night to Monday as we need to get some repairs done. Our house is in a row and there's a leak in the roof valley between us and next door so the walls are getting wet. I've been up on the roof a couple of times during the year to treat the area with a temporary sealant paint but it's now failing quite badly so we need to get it professionally repaired. This means getting the neighbour to agree (seems ok with him although suggests a different roofer to do it) Anyway we have a few mouldy patches and a lot of damp lining wallpaper. And JULIE we have mouse dropping and you know what that means!! We've not had any resident mice since we first moved in in 1998 and found we had a resident family in the kitchen drawers! Our cats soon solved the problem but it did mean a lot of extra cleaning. Seems strange as we were here a few weeks back and there was no sign of them then, but maybe the cold weather has driven them in from the dunes outside.
It's lovely to be back here, rather windy but not raining here today. I spent an hour wandering about the Main Street, but not many people were out, and we certainly haven't had any Black Friday sales here (only online). When I got back home I lit the fire so we can sit near the stove watching the wind whipping up the waves in the bay, then a friend invited us out to the Chippie for tea, so we will have to leave our fireside and walk 5 minutes for our Fish and Chips at a lovely little cafe overlooking the harbour..
I wish I could take you all there, but meanwhile, have a good afternoon/ evening.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Lovely photos, thanks for nice comments on waistcoat. I've now started knitting the doll a pair of trousers xx


It's going to be the best dressed doll in town!! xx


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Update from Alderney: DH and I have just come back for the weekend ie Friday night to Monday as we need to get some repairs done. Our house is in a row and there's a leak in the roof valley between us and next door so the walls are getting wet. I've been up on the roof a couple of times during the year to treat the area with a temporary sealant paint but it's now failing quite badly so we need to get it professionally repaired. This means getting the neighbour to agree (seems ok with him although suggests a different roofer to do it) Anyway we have a few mouldy patches and a lot of damp lining wallpaper. And *JULIE* we have mouse dropping and you know what that means!! We've not had any resident mice since we first moved in in 1998 and found we had a resident family in the kitchen drawers! Our cats soon solved the problem but it did mean a lot of extra cleaning. Seems strange as we were here a few weeks back and there was no sign of them then, but maybe the cold weather has driven them in from the dunes outside.
> It's lovely to be back here, rather windy but not raining here today. I spent an hour wandering about the Main Street, but not many people were out, and we certainly haven't had any Black Friday sales here (only online). When I got back home I lit the fire so we can sit near the stove watching the wind whipping up the waves in the bay, then a friend invited us out to the Chippie for tea, so we will have to leave our fireside and walk 5 minutes for our Fish and Chips at a lovely little cafe overlooking the harbour..
> I wish I could take you all there, but meanwhile, have a good afternoon/ evening.


I was horrified that my count of carcases went up to 18 I think it was- and that was including the valiant efforts of both dogs- Thank Heavens no sign of rodents in any size, yet, (don't tempt fate woman) this summer- well almost summer only one more day of Spring. I much appreciate our beautiful Charlotte, who understood the mouse issue- and sent me an Orrefors mouse. BTW I have a longer email come in from her Rick, once I have responded to that I will give you all an update on his thinking.

Also understand only too well rooves with valleys. My first 'hoped forever house' in Mt Eden - circa 1890- had a hip and valley roof, and bad leaks down the hallway- freaked the ex out.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

TNS said:


> Update from Alderney: Sitting by the fire and watch ing sea and then Tea at the Fish and Chips sounds so lovely. Not so much the roof leak and the mouse. Hope your neighbors recommendation for a roofer is a good one.
> 
> Caren, thanks for the morning coffee; I always enjoy it. I'm so sorry about your DSF; he does look so frail. Kudos to you and your family for spending time with him; I know it's difficult. Hugs to you and prayers for your family.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

We had a nice dinner yesterday; I think there was more food in the fridge after the guests left, somehow! Not complaining, mind you. 

I also think it's time for a {{{{{{{{BIG GROUP HUG}}}}}}}}

This time of year can be so stressful--I hope everyone takes care of him/herself as well as others. Blessings.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Carol, it will be ok. Think of Shirley's lovely sweater with all the colours.
TNS, hugs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> ...
> 
> Julie, I wish there were a way for us all to ease the stress you have been under. Just know we all care about you and send you many hugs.
> 
> ...


I am grateful for those hugs, thank you! You will know only too well how much one misses the one who hugged best.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We had a nice dinner yesterday; I think there was more food in the fridge after the guests left, somehow! Not complaining, mind you.
> 
> I also think it's time for a {{{{{{{{BIG GROUP HUG}}}}}}}}
> 
> This time of year can be so stressful--I hope everyone takes care of him/herself as well as others. Blessings.


I am definitely in on a group hug.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

I have been sick and have a bum knee, so have just now caught up with the group. Sounds like the "shack nasties: hit for a bit, but have since been straightened out. We have a beautiful almost spring like fall day here, good for the black Friday crowds. I ran out of flytying hooks and had to make a run to the local Sportsman's warehouse..bummer that. It was packed. But, the hooks are purchased and now it is time to finish the Christmas orders.
Best wishes and hugs for those having spiritual or physical issues. As an American, I wasn't aware of the animus directed at me in this otherwise lovely forum. It has been a learning experience.
I love the pictures and the wonderful knitting displayed. Thanks for them. Warm thoughts for all.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Police were also called in west London. I'm pleased to say we are quite refined here :lol:


LOL!!! I think refinement goes out the window on Black Friday. There's nothing I need or want in the stores that I'd fight over!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> Well I'm in for a quiet weekend after all as my dinner party has been cancelled. One couple have both been floored this week with a tummy bug and the others' dog had to have a big cancer op this week so they need to be at home for her. Looking for something to be thankful for (as in the poem this week on page 55)...I'm well, I don't have an ill dog and we can rearrange the date for the meal.


I love your attitude. Hope things go better with both couples.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Lovely photos, thanks for nice comments on waistcoat. I've now started knitting the doll a pair of trousers xx


LM will have the best dressed doll in the neighborhood and they're all designer exclusives!!
Junek


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from Surrey. Had the WI sewing group here this morning. Then i walked down yo town snd some of our shops have joined in on the black Friday thingy. I ended up buy some new bedding and towels as they had silly percent off :thumbup
> 
> sending healing and peaceful vibes to yhose who need them and hugs to all.
> 
> Made this little jacket to go with the blue jumper I've made for Lms doll


That is seriously cute

:thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I am working on the Card Exchange list. If there is anyone else who wishes to participate, now is the time to contact me. Send me a PM, please, and I will tell you what information I need. I would like to get this completed and emailed out by late this afternoon. I will be baby sitting for a few hours, so want to get as much of it ready as possible before that.

Hope everyone is having a great day. Hugs and Prayers

Tami


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

*JuneK* those photos from your sister are great. I am not sure which is my favourite.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I understand -- kids are resilient, true, but seeing G-Granddad's condition affects them more than we know--it was so insightful of you to get them out of the house and into nature for awhile! You're a wonderful grandma--I look up to you as I'm new on this journey.


I know how it affects the little ones you can see it on their faces when they talk about him. I was glad to get out of the house for a bit,even in the cold. Thank you I just do what I watched my mum do and still does do. 
Being a grandma is very rewarding, I am sure you will enjoy it by much.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

*TNS* your return doesn't sound the best. So sorry about the mice :thumbdown: I hope you enjoyed the Chippie :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> We had a nice dinner yesterday; I think there was more food in the fridge after the guests left, somehow! Not complaining, mind you.
> 
> I also think it's time for a {{{{{{{{BIG GROUP HUG}}}}}}}}
> 
> This time of year can be so stressful--I hope everyone takes care of him/herself as well as others. Blessings.


I'll seconded that{{{{{{{{{{BIG GROUP HUG}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

I am also in for a group hug.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

martina said:


> I am also in for a group hug.


I'll join in the {{{{{{{{{{{{{GROUP HUG}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> *JuneK* those photos from your sister are great. I am not sure which is my favourite.


Since she consistently has beautiful pictures, I've stopped trying to pick a favorite.
I'm glad everyone enjoys them
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Stay warm and safe, just damp and dark here xxxx


I am stay in today only went out for a minute or two to get a couple photos of the pond from a different view.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ours are like that too- I guess he was one desperate dad/farmer


David is not sure how big they were but probably about 3foot high


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am working on the Card Exchange list. If there is anyone else who wishes to participate, now is the time to contact me. Send me a PM, please, and I will tell you what information I need. I would like to get this completed and emailed out by late this afternoon. I will be baby sitting for a few hours, so want to get as much of it ready as possible before that.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day. Hugs and Prayers
> 
> Tami


Thanks for all your work on it. I have done round robins etc. and know how much work they are. We all appreciate it. I look forward to seeing the cards I receive and hope that those who get one of mine enjoy it. It is a wonderful idea. Shirley


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I am surprised at your statement. Maybe I misunderstood you??
> 
> We are friends here and accept each other without criticism.
> Some of us are not as well educated or know the original English spelling and words as those who have either studied English or was raised in the UK. Me included. I am sure you didn't mean that statement.


I was very upset Shirley. It was More a statement of Damn the world.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was very upset Shirley. It was More a statement of Damn the world.


No problem Julie. We all get upset sometimes and you have been under a lot of stress. As one could say in the German, nichts machen, in short, no big deal. Much love to all.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes I do that no need to be a downer. Sometimes I listen to the same story 4-5 times in a row. Other times he is fine. It is the breathing that gets to me the most. He still won't give up smoking sadly.


As long as he is not smoking round the oxygen he may as enjoy the time left to him. It is too late to help him now so why add this stress? But NOT with the oxygen or he might blow up the house


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love this melyn - thanks for sharing. i think hickory's days of jumping that high are over - thank goodness. --- sam



melyn said:


> saw this on my facebook this morning and immediately thought of gwen and sydney rofl I have no idea why my pictures are posting so big they never used to and I havent changed anything, sorry


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and i will join in and wish them both a very happy birthday - hope it is a special day. --- sam



KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns to *Cashmeregma* and *Kiwifrau*!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

but for the meaning wanted - moot was the correct spelling. --- sam



pacer said:


> Actually, here it is spelled "mute" just like color is colour in some countries.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sam I just sent you a PM, J.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tons of healing energy zooming his way to help with a quick recovery. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is -7.7c/18f at 07:52. Hope everyone had a good day yesterday whether celebrating thanksgiving or not.
> I need to ask a favor for Amy (Allykat1198) her boyfriends uncle was in a accident and is now in a comma. I don't know all the details other than there has been I change in his condition since it happened.
> 
> Coffee today.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

he needs one of those dogs that can smell when your blood sugar is in a dangerous place. --- sam



jknappva said:


> My daughter has candy with her if her blood sugar gets too low. It seems to work well.
> The 9yr old son of our maintenance man has diabetes. They just discovered it. He was in the hospital in a coma because his blood sugar was so high. The Dr's finally discovered the cause. The bad thing is his mother says he doesn't feel bad if it's too high or low. A dangerous situation!
> Junek


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wish Heidi felt that way - her panties almost cut off the blood flow they are so twisted when she see the cat or cats on the counter. rotflmao. --- sam



jknappva said:


> I love the picture!! And the size is perfect. Our cats no longer get on the counters. It was a problem when they were younger. I never made a big deal of it...just made sure I washed the counters good before preparing food. Too many other things to get panties in a twist over to worry about that!
> Junek


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely work melyn - i know she will be pleased. how long did it take you to knit it? --- sam



melyn said:


> another order just finished and winging its way to new owner, It needs pressing/blocking but I leave that to the customer lol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

folks - it is time to get over the mute/moot choice. Julie was right when she corrected me - i did mean moot - i just couldn't think of it at the time so put mute instead. they are not even pronounced the same. thank you - sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it seems we just put away the decorations last week - this year has flown by - seems to me the older i get the faster they go. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Hi folks.....hope all that enjoy chaotic shopping have fun this Black Friday....hehehehe. DH went out at 4 a.m. this morning.
> Unbelievable but the man rarely goes shopping (not his thing) except black Friday for specials at Lowe's (home improvement store) and Christmas Eve (which I really think is absurd.) He's quirky like that but must admit he always finds neat gifts. Me....I slept until 9:30 (didn't go to bed until 3 a.m.) and here it is almost lunch time so I guess I better finally eat something. Have had a cup of coffee and a banana to start.  I did one load of dishes before bedtime last night and still have a few pots & pans to wash up from yesterday; yes I was lazy.  I _plan_ to finish up my Christmas cards today or at least get them to the final stages. We shall see. Do have to make a sour cream pound cake and bake a ham to take to DD's tomorrow. We are to be there at 12:30 for the Georgia vs Georgia Tech college football game on television. I'm not into football really so I'll sit and knit and watch DSIL go crazy while watching the game. According to DD he is a sight to see; quite entertaining. Ought to be an interesting afternoon.
> 
> So....are we now officially into the Christmas season? Has this past year seemed to have flown by to anyone or is it just me?
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i so agree june - better than laying around in pain hooked up to all kinds of machines. --- sam



jknappva said:


> I so admire the young woman here in the U.S. that found she had an inoperable terminal brain cancer. She moved to WA state so she could die with dignity and her family and her new husband wouldn't have to watch her suffer.
> The medical profession can sometimes be blind even with all the wonderful things they accomplish.
> Junek


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I am stay in today only went out for a minute or two to get a couple photos of the pond from a different view.


Thatdoes look cold. Mr P has been out in the garden today with his electric saw and has now taken down a couple of conifers that were stopping light getting into the pond. I'll try and get some pictures soon. xx


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns to *Cashmeregma* and *Kiwifrau*!


Happy Birthday from me, too!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that sounds like a wonderful day railyn - sometimes our children can still surprise us. --- sam



Railyn said:


> My computer is working for the moment so I will add my belate wish that everyone had a wonderful Thanksgiving. Ours was so special. Our youngest daughter did dinner and she did a wonderful job. It is the first special meal that we have had at her home. Our middle daughter surprized us by showing up too. She lives about 4 hours away. Her husband is an airline pilot and was working. He flew to Hawaii, took his required rest and came home. I was so surprized to see her.
> There were 6 of us and DD fixed so much food including 3 pies. I didn't realize that she was such a good cook.
> I need to run to the grocery store. Ugh! It being Black Friday.
> Happy Knitting,


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great pictures as usual june - thanks for sharing. i love the new swan. --- sam



jknappva said:


> Some pictures from my sister's Random Five Friday blog today.
> The mother deer in the one picture with her twin fawns has a crippled back leg. I'm so glad they're safe from hunters in the little stretch of woods in my sister's neighborhood.
> Enjoy.
> Oh, almost forgot. A new swan swam in this past week. My sister says from its markings she thinks it's a juvenile mute swan.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i know it is early but heather and family just got here so am going over and visit. see all of you after a while. --- sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-302176-1.html#6431045


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns to *Cashmeregma* and *Kiwifrau*!


I can only echo this birthday wish as I had missed you two were having them!! Hope the day was great.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

jknappva said:


> silly percent off sure gets people crazy here in the U.S. One store had people fighting so much over a tv they had to call the police!!
> I'll stay at home, thank you!!!!
> Junek


I am with you-- my DD#2 wanted to go to Walmart this morning and I wouldn't go but did sit in the adjacent Subway and knit. Very peaceful. There isn't enough of a discount for me to even consider sitting in line, fighting, etc.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Shopping on Black Friday is definitely not my cup of tea either.
!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

This is not the day/weekend for me to be on here-- DD#2 just left and DD#1 just called to say they will be here in an hour. It sound as though I missed some things but maybe later I can catch up. SIL is going to help do some things I can no longer do myself (like climb on a ladder!)


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO BOTH OF YOU! 

I have missed a lot of birthdays this past few months. I will start new birthday 'cards' in January. I do hope both of you have a wonderful day and a happy, and healthy year. 

Shirley


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I'll join in the {{{{{{{{{{{{{GROUP HUG}}}}}}}}}}}


I join in the Group hug {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{GROUP HUG}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}

I am enjoying being back -- It sounds as you had a good 
Thanksgiving.

We have black Friday here and the stores are packed. We drove by Supervalue and Walmart awhile ago and the parking lots are full -- I was thinking of Mel - wonder if she is okay? I think most walmarts across Canada have Black Friday this year.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> No problem Julie. We all get upset sometimes and you have been under a lot of stress. As one could say in the German, nichts machen, in short, no big deal. Much love to all.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> he needs one of those dogs that can smell when your blood sugar is in a dangerous place. --- sam


I have heard of those, isn't that amazing?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> As long as he is not smoking round the oxygen he may as enjoy the time left to him. It is too late to help him now so why add this stress? But NOT with the oxygen or he might blow up the house


No he goes out doors to smoke. He would not smoke in the house, hedges realize the damage it can cause others.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> wish Heidi felt that way - her panties almost cut off the blood flow they are so twisted when she see the cat or cats on the counter. rotflmao. --- sam


 :lol: :lol: I think I'm with Heidi, no animals in my kitchen.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> tons of healing energy zooming his way to help with a quick recovery. --- sam


Thanks Sam it is appreciated.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> I am stay in today only went out for a minute or two to get a couple photos of the pond from a different view.


That is cold looking. I do enjoy looking at your photos but don't envy you the weather.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thatdoes look cold. Mr P has been out in the garden today with his electric saw and has now taken down a couple of conifers that were stopping light getting into the pond. I'll try and get some pictures soon. xx


It was chilly I even had my jacket and boots on. It will be so much nicer with light getting to the pond. Can hardly wait to see the photos. xx


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

June, more great photos from your sister, she has such a talent for getting such nice ones. 
Gwen, I also can't believe where the last year has gone, time seems to fly by.

I went to Lloyd with DH, didn't take in any Black Friday sales, just dropped of my prints to be framed ( I'm sure there will be a big framing sae now that I have " bit the bullet") & picked up some morepaint so I can finish at DS house, just the hallway left & still putting oil on the cupboards.
The roads were fine, parking lots, not so much. When we got home we couldn't get in the driveway as the plough had left a 2 foot bank at the end, good thing the tractor was plugged in. DH has been plowing for over an hour, crazy how much there is so early in the year & unlike other parts f the country our snow rarely melts until March at the earliest. I shoveled off the step & the backs around are already higher than the deck. The guys will be happy as they will soon have enough to skidoo.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

purl2diva said:


> Best wishes from Wisconsin as well.


Best wishes from. Minnesota, also.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I am stay in today only went out for a minute or two to get a couple photos of the pond from a different view.


Your pictures are truly of a winter wonderland. I'm enjoying the pictures from afar!!!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> he needs one of those dogs that can smell when your blood sugar is in a dangerous place. --- sam


That is a wonderful solution to a real problem. And I think that is a new development and a new use for those wonderful service dogs.
Unfortunately, he might not be allowed to have one at school The school system has become very regulated and sometimes it goes beyond common sense.
Junek.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> great pictures as usual june - thanks for sharing. i love the new swan. --- sam


It's really different, isn't it? My sister said when she first saw it she thought the Bride swan and gotten dirty. Then when it got closer she realized it was a new visitor.
A man who lives a couple of miles from her has a lot of exotic animals, zebras, emus, donkeys (although they're not really exotic) etc.and, of course, they're behind fences. But the water fowl are in the creek that runs by his house and empties into the river so we're pretty sure that's where the swans are coming from.
Junek


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> but for the meaning wanted - moot was the correct spelling. --- sam


Sorry, I never knew that so I stand corrected.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

one of my favorite things to do in seattle is to go to the waterfront for fish and chips - feed the gulls - some of them will take the food from your fingers. I'm surprised their arteries don't burst from all the greasy fat they eat everyday. they always sounds as though they are starving. hope you have a great time. --- sam



TNS said:


> Update from Alderney: DH and I have just come back for the weekend ie Friday night to Monday as we need to get some repairs done. Our house is in a row and there's a leak in the roof valley between us and next door so the walls are getting wet. I've been up on the roof a couple of times during the year to treat the area with a temporary sealant paint but it's now failing quite badly so we need to get it professionally repaired. This means getting the neighbour to agree (seems ok with him although suggests a different roofer to do it) Anyway we have a few mouldy patches and a lot of damp lining wallpaper. And JULIE we have mouse dropping and you know what that means!! We've not had any resident mice since we first moved in in 1998 and found we had a resident family in the kitchen drawers! Our cats soon solved the problem but it did mean a lot of extra cleaning. Seems strange as we were here a few weeks back and there was no sign of them then, but maybe the cold weather has driven them in from the dunes outside.
> It's lovely to be back here, rather windy but not raining here today. I spent an hour wandering about the Main Street, but not many people were out, and we certainly haven't had any Black Friday sales here (only online). When I got back home I lit the fire so we can sit near the stove watching the wind whipping up the waves in the bay, then a friend invited us out to the Chippie for tea, so we will have to leave our fireside and walk 5 minutes for our Fish and Chips at a lovely little cafe overlooking the harbour..
> I wish I could take you all there, but meanwhile, have a good afternoon/ evening.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

flyty1n - could you take a picture of some of your flies for us please. --- sam



flyty1n said:


> I have been sick and have a bum knee, so have just now caught up with the group. Sounds like the "shack nasties: hit for a bit, but have since been straightened out. We have a beautiful almost spring like fall day here, good for the black Friday crowds. I ran out of flytying hooks and had to make a run to the local Sportsman's warehouse..bummer that. It was packed. But, the hooks are purchased and now it is time to finish the Christmas orders.
> Best wishes and hugs for those having spiritual or physical issues. As an American, I wasn't aware of the animus directed at me in this otherwise lovely forum. It has been a learning experience.
> I love the pictures and the wonderful knitting displayed. Thanks for them. Warm thoughts for all.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes I do that no need to be a downer. Sometimes I listen to the same story 4-5 times in a row. Other times he is fine. It is the breathing that gets to me the most. He still won't give up smoking sadly.


Keeping you all in my prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

melyn said:


> saw this on my facebook this morning and immediately thought of gwen and sydney rofl I have no idea why my pictures are posting so big they never used to and I havent changed anything, sorry


Cute! Sydney was the first thing I thought of when I saw the photo, even before I read what you had written!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns to *Cashmeregma* and *Kiwifrau*!


And from me, too!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is -7.7c/18f at 07:52. Hope everyone had a good day yesterday whether celebrating thanksgiving or not.
> I need to ask a favor for Amy (Allykat1198) her boyfriends uncle was in a accident and is now in a comma. I don't know all the details other than there has been I change in his condition since it happened.
> 
> Coffee today.
> ...


Adding him to my prayers


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jknappva said:


> My daughter has candy with her if her blood sugar gets too low. It seems to work well.
> The 9yr old son of our maintenance man has diabetes. They just discovered it. He was in the hospital in a coma because his blood sugar was so high. The Dr's finally discovered the cause. The bad thing is his mother says he doesn't feel bad if it's too high or low. A dangerous situation!
> Junek


June, I am sorry to hear this. The thing is, he may be feeling bad, and not realize why. It could be as simple as a tingling in his lips, or being extra thirsty, or tired. His mother will need to learn to read what signs he exibits. And if she doesn't learn, quickly, it will become even more dangerous! Will keep him in my prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I know a few that have been hospitalized for high sugar. It is rather scary too seems how none of them knew the cause at the time. It is dangerous when you don't have signs of high or low sugar. Mine is worse when I fly so I try to keep something with me.


If you are stressed when you fly, Caren, that could be what causes the problem. I know stress makes a difference for me.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

melyn said:


> another order just finished and winging its way to new owner, It needs pressing/blocking but I leave that to the customer lol


Very pretty!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> ROFLMAO!!! Now that definitely gives me something to be thankful for...LOL. Thank you, thank you, thank you for putting the ham steal into a really funny perspective.


 :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Actually, here it is spelled "mute" just like color is colour in some countries.
> 
> So do you moot your tellies with the remote control?
> 
> ...


Not stirring the pot, but I had always heard "moot point" and we "mute", as in silence, the tv. Sending Julie more hugs.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

TNS said:


> Update from Alderney: DH and I have just come back for the weekend ie Friday night to Monday as we need to get some repairs done. Our house is in a row and there's a leak in the roof valley between us and next door so the walls are getting wet. I've been up on the roof a couple of times during the year to treat the area with a temporary sealant paint but it's now failing quite badly so we need to get it professionally repaired. This means getting the neighbour to agree (seems ok with him although suggests a different roofer to do it) Anyway we have a few mouldy patches and a lot of damp lining wallpaper. And JULIE we have mouse dropping and you know what that means!! We've not had any resident mice since we first moved in in 1998 and found we had a resident family in the kitchen drawers! Our cats soon solved the problem but it did mean a lot of extra cleaning. Seems strange as we were here a few weeks back and there was no sign of them then, but maybe the cold weather has driven them in from the dunes outside.
> It's lovely to be back here, rather windy but not raining here today. I spent an hour wandering about the Main Street, but not many people were out, and we certainly haven't had any Black Friday sales here (only online). When I got back home I lit the fire so we can sit near the stove watching the wind whipping up the waves in the bay, then a friend invited us out to the Chippie for tea, so we will have to leave our fireside and walk 5 minutes for our Fish and Chips at a lovely little cafe overlooking the harbour..
> I wish I could take you all there, but meanwhile, have a good afternoon/ evening.


TNS, if you can get dried peppermint leaves, or peppermint essential oil, that will help with the mice. And won't hurt the cats. If you use the oil, put just a drop or two on a cotton pad, like a make up removing pad, and put it where you found them. I have both the dried peppermint leaves and a pad of lemon grass essential oil drops in a tin in my bathroom. The lemon grass is for spiders. I have found only two tiny spiders since the end of September when I first started using it. I was having several spiders a day before that.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks for all your work on it. I have done round robins etc. and know how much work they are. We all appreciate it. I look forward to seeing the cards I receive and hope that those who get one of mine enjoy it. It is a wonderful idea. Shirley


I do enjoy doing it! And it really isn't that much work. As I get emails or PM's I just copy and paste into a document. At the end, I divide into groups of about 10, depending on how many I get, then open an email and copy and paste email addresses and send as an attachment! I love getting cards from all over! It can be such a pick me up on a down or stressed day. I can feel all the love and hugs that went into them.

I have the list ready to go out, but am waiting for an answer to a question first. Will get it out as soon as I can.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> he needs one of those dogs that can smell when your blood sugar is in a dangerous place. --- sam


Good idea!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jknappva said:


> That is a wonderful solution to a real problem. And I think that is a new development and a new use for those wonderful service dogs.
> Unfortunately, he might not be allowed to have one at school The school system has become very regulated and sometimes it goes beyond common sense.
> Junek.


June, I think if it's a service dog, that the schools can not deny it. Though it might be difficult to prove he needs it. :-(


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DVDs, my DIL said I should look for Sleeping Beauty, Little Mermaid & Snow White. So far I've only checked Sears & Walmart. I may have better luck if I get to the city & try a DVD store or the Disney store. Hopefully we will go next week if DH gets over his cold & the weather improves.


Try amazon


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful pictures....looks so cold.


NanaCaren said:


> I am stay in today only went out for a minute or two to get a couple photos of the pond from a different view.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Tami, will try the peppermint oil as soon as I can get some. Thanks for your suggestion. DH got up early today and saw one whilst in the kitchen, so they are still here, not just on a visit! (Moved in as expected). I'll put traps out too as soon as I can buy some.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> and i will join in and wish them both a very happy birthday - hope it is a special day. --- sam


I missed the birthdays so will add happy belated birthdays ladies xx


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> :lol: :lol: I think I'm with Heidi, no animals in my kitchen.


I am with you Bonnie I never let my dog/cat in kitchen and never on the furniture


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> folks - it is time to get over the mute/moot choice. Julie was right when she corrected me - i did mean moot - i just couldn't think of it at the time so put mute instead. they are not even pronounced the same. thank you - sam


This can be where reading the typed word can lead to misunderstandings- I was saying it with a laugh- knowing how Sam at times just has to spell by ear. I don't know American English well enough to know that Moot and Mute are infact different to your ears too- I don't have presently access to other than my dad's tiny, Little Oxford Dictionary- which was brilliant for his purpose- the Crossword Puzzle in the New Zealand Herald- which when I bought him his much coveted laptop, he very quickly learned how to cheat to get the answers- I prefer Dictionary searches in Dictionaries, not by computer.
I know Sam has just asked that the matter be put to rest- but it has dogged me most of the day- because normally I don't get to outburst.
However on the bright side- I had a wonderful visit with Margaret (darowil) and Maryanne- we spent much of the day together, from breakfast in Papakura, at Robert Harris' Coffee Shop I had an absolutely toasted hard bagel that neither Margaret nor I could get the knife to cut through, so for the first time ever in my life I told them it was uneatable, and they exchanged it for a hardened but not toasted one- I guess when I make my own, I must do something to make them less 'chewy' at least I managed to eat the second one. Margaret had an 'Eggs Benedict' and Maryanne had an English Breakfast, with hash browns and sausage, bacon, poached egg etc. We had had to shift the car because we were in a half hour park, but Margaret found a one hour park round the corner. We went then to the Craft Market just up the street, to check how to find the Alpaca Farm, and set off using Gimlet(?) otherwise known as James. As it turned out I knew some of the route, because it was down the road I walk after the bus ride out to Papakura when I go to my weaving class on Mondays, past the Papakura Marae. It was a lovely drive out through the Hunua Gorge where the bush which has to be secondary growth (I suspect), although it may be one of the rare untouched patches- anyway there were lots of Punga Ferns- so characteristic of Northern bush. And we found our way with James' help, right to the farm. We were met by Tank- a friendly dog that to my eye looked possibly a Lurcher. And then by Martin, who fetched Jenny from the house, and we repaired to the Barn which is being turned over totally to Shop. The AVI Loom is in the workroom part, and Jenny spent a lot of time demonstrating this to us. She said it was the top of the range for this American Loom- fascinating to watch, and all controlled by PC. (with manual intervention when necessary). The Alpacas are full of curiosity. But I see now that I have downloaded the photos that I have none of the babies- I think Margaret does, but she will be posting photos AFTER she gets back to Adelaide. From the Farm we went back to Papakura, via the Marae, where Margaret took a number of photos because she was interested that it was a functioning community centre, rather than a tourist one. Prior to this Maryanne had spotted Margaret Williams Drive, so darowil just had to take a photograph of that!!!!! We parked again in Papakura and went around the corner to the LYS but they had closed for the day- so we went back to the car, via one of the remaining stalls that had been out for a street market- selling some rather nice bone carvings, amongst other jewelry. Margaret pointed out that it was now three o'clock and we had not yet had lunch, so we went back to my place and had a Spanish omelette with just mushroom, and some lettuce, before driving out to the Airport, to George Bolt Drive and Ihumatao Road, which we traveled down the whole length- quite a mission, because it becomes a dirt track, that is clearly seldom graded- full of pot holes- but obviously a good fishing spot with some lovely views out towards the Manukau Harbour South and Northern Heads- Margaret has some photos of that vista. We found Otuataua Mountain which is a very shallow volcano, and the Otuataua Stonefields which are registered as a World Heritage Site. We drove down to the harbour again but it was just for a walkway towards the old Sewage Ponds (being reclaimed- the Sewage has a new, eco friendly treatment plant) through Ihumatao Village which is the only surviving Maori Village in the Auckland area where we found Makaurau Marae- which up till then I had not known the whereabouts although I have seen footage of it on Te Karere ( the Maori language news broadcast) Auckland in Maori is _Tamaki-Makaurau_ . We drove past the Montana Winery but did not go in, because it was past 5 pm by then, onto the South Western Motorway so we could get more views of the Manukau Harbour, around the off and on ramps, and south again down to Manurewa, and home. By which time Maryanne had fallen asleep. Funny (odd) that I may never see Margaret again. Unless one year I can get myself to Adelaide in the Winter or Autumn.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Wow Julie, how I enjoyed your pictures and discussion to go with them. Sounds like you had a wonderful outing and I thank you for sharing with me.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

*Julie* I loved your description of your day out and those photos are fabulous. Just how I imagined New Zealand. You do all look to be having a good time. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Great pictures, Julie, I'm glad you & Margaret had a nice visit & saw such lovely sites.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> June, I am sorry to hear this. The thing is, he may be feeling bad, and not realize why. It could be as simple as a tingling in his lips, or being extra thirsty, or tired. His mother will need to learn to read what signs he exibits. And if she doesn't learn, quickly, it will become even more dangerous! Will keep him in my prayers.


Well, being 9 yrs old and in school, his mother being aware wouldn't help during the school day. Probably sitting him down with the Dr and having him explain the varied feelings for him to be aware of would probably be a good idea.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Wow Julie, how I enjoyed your pictures and discussion to go with them. Sounds like you had a wonderful outing and I thank you for sharing with me.


It was a great day's outing! Good to be with someone with like mind- and really nice to discover that Jenny is a skilled knitter herself. (as well as learning to handle her very complex loom!)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> *Julie* I loved your description of your day out and those photos are fabulous. Just how I imagined New Zealand. You do all look to be having a good time. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Although our Islands are relatively small, there are many variations of landscape, these photos are to me very obviously upper North Island. It is a long time since I was doing any Botany so my identification of any other species is possibly suspect. The Punga Fern tree is incredibly easy to recognise.
Glad you enjoyed my post, Norma!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Great pictures, Julie, I'm glad you & Margaret had a nice visit & saw such lovely sites.


It was really great to get out and about, Bonnie!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

great pictures Julie so glad you enjoyed your day out :thumbup: 


some pictures from the zoo/animal sanctuary ...that tortoise was over 3 ft long


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Dark dismal day here, working on finishing a shawl, over 425 stitches per row at moment still 6 rows to do then bind off , think I might swap projects for tonight,shall see.Hope you all have a good evening/night/day hugs to all xx

some mosaics in the museum..door in second photo is full sized door to give some idea of size


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> great pictures Julie so glad you enjoyed your day out :thumbup:
> 
> some pictures from the zoo/animal sanctuary ...that tortoise was over 3 ft long


Wow, to the tortoise, and interesting to see more of Tunisia!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Dark dismal day here, working on finishing a shawl, over 425 stitches per row at moment still 6 rows to do then bind off , think I might swap projects for tonight,shall see.Hope you all have a good evening/night/day hugs to all xx
> 
> some mosaics in the museum..door in second photo is full sized door to give some idea of size


Goodness me!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

tut just noticed I am still on last weeks tea party........... :roll:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> tut just noticed I am still on last weeks tea party........... :roll:


I was deliberately there- because I am still a bit embarrassed about yesterday's 'meltdown'!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Don't worry about it Julie we all get that way sometimes and its usually something trivial that sets things of,and as the saying goes "Divided by a common language"


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Don't worry about it Julie we all get that way sometimes and its usually something trivial that sets things of,and as the saying goes "Divided by a common language"


Also the literal 'straw' that broke the camel's back!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Draw a line under it and forget it


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

What a feast for the eyes with all these pictures, and I am so happy to hear Julie, Margaret, and Maryanne had such a great day, and Agnes, looks as though you've had a great time as well. :thumbup:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lovely details and photos of your outing Julie. Thanks for posting them .


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you Julie and Agnes for the great pics. We get to enjoy so much vicariously at "the tea party!"


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Julie and Margaret, so pleased to hear all about your wonderful day out, and the curious alpacas. The black ones look very black, is their fleece a true black or just very dark brown? You certainly seem to have covered quite a lot of ground, and I find the names interesting but totally unfamiliar to my English ear! There is so much of interest in NZ, well everywhere I guess..... It's so much fun hearing all about it.
I've now set a couple of mouse traps using cheese, seeds, flour and lard as bait. When I went to the "diy" shop they had almost sold out their entire stock of old fasioned mouse traps in the past 3 days so I'm not the only one having trouble! DH told me not to start cleaning all the drawers they'd been in until we have got rid of them, but I couldn't just leave them! Suspect it will all have to be redone but I can't leave them dirty once I'm aware of it. Silly thing is that I actually like mice, but only if they stay outside and don't nibble, pooh and wee everywhere in MY spaces.&#128563;


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Tns , as it seems that there are a lot of mice around suddenly I am thinking that maybe you should inform your local environmental people at the council. They are very helpful and deal with this problem regularly so are up to date with the latest info.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

martina said:


> Tns , as it seems that there are a lot of mice around suddenly I am thinking that maybe you should inform your local environmental people at the council. They are very helpful and deal with this problem regularly so are up to date with the latest info.


I don't know what the situation may be in Alderney, or in Scotland, but around here, the local council will just give you the number of a private company who deal with pest control. If you want to employ professionals, you may just as well select someone from Yellow Pages, as phone the council. :thumbdown:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> I don't know what the situation may be in Alderney, or in Scotland, but around here, the local council will just give you the number of a private company who deal with pest control. If you want to employ professionals, you may just as well select someone from Yellow Pages, as phone the council. :thumbdown:


Our local council provides free treatment for rat infestation but charges for other pest control , but provides the service. It must depend on where you live I suppose.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> What a feast for the eyes with all these pictures, and I am so happy to hear Julie, Margaret, and Maryanne had such a great day, and Agnes, looks as though you've had a great time as well. :thumbup:


Sigh of relief, the man has rung who will help paint the laundry.
I forgot all about it while I was out- then failed to find anyone to help wash the paint work down.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Lovely details and photos of your outing Julie. Thanks for posting them .


It was such a good day!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> Thank you Julie and Agnes for the great pics. We get to enjoy so much vicariously at "the tea party!"


That is one of the beauties of how the Tea Party has evolved, under Sam's eye.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Julie and Margaret, so pleased to hear all about your wonderful day out, and the curious alpacas. The black ones look very black, is their fleece a true black or just very dark brown? You certainly seem to have covered quite a lot of ground, and I find the names interesting but totally unfamiliar to my English ear! There is so much of interest in NZ, well everywhere I guess..... It's so much fun hearing all about it.
> I've now set a couple of mouse traps using cheese, seeds, flour and lard as bait. When I went to the "diy" shop they had almost sold out their entire stock of old fasioned mouse traps in the past 3 days so I'm not the only one having trouble! DH told me not to start cleaning all the drawers they'd been in until we have got rid of them, but I couldn't just leave them! Suspect it will all have to be redone but I can't leave them dirty once I'm aware of it. Silly thing is that I actually like mice, but only if they stay outside and don't nibble, pooh and wee everywhere in MY spaces.😳


Jenny and Martin are selecting for a true blue black- not brown. Because of course it is so beautifully stable as a colour.
I discovered to my horror in the aftermath of my mouse invasion, that they were breeding in Fale's clothes dresser- they make so much mess. and they smell- I too don't really mind them, but I do object to residing with them!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> I don't know what the situation may be in Alderney, or in Scotland, but around here, the local council will just give you the number of a private company who deal with pest control. If you want to employ professionals, you may just as well select someone from Yellow Pages, as phone the council. :thumbdown:


Thanks for the suggestions Martina and Kathleendoris, but Alderney is run totally differently from UK, and we are a very small island, population 1800, and so don't have some of the services that exist elsewhere! If I really wanted to I'm sure I could get someone else to try to deal with the problem but there's no specific pest controller here - just have to ask around. Meanwhile I'm OK with trying to trap the mice until I can bring the cats back here.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow -- the flamingos I've seen aren't nearly so brightly coral colored -- more of grayish pink...those are beautiful.



agnescr said:


> great pictures Julie so glad you enjoyed your day out :thumbup:
> 
> some pictures from the zoo/animal sanctuary ...that tortoise was over 3 ft long


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Jenny and Martin are selecting for a true blue black- not brown. Because of course it is so beautifully stable as a colour.
> I discovered to my horror in the aftermath of my mouse invasion, that they were breeding in Fale's clothes dresser- they make so much mess. and they smell- I too don't really mind them, but I do object to residing with them!


I find the comments on the selective breeding of alpacas interesting since the alpaca owners we visited in Oregon last year stated that they couldn't be bred for color---they had every shade of white-gray-caramel-brown-black-and that they were always excited when they found out what color the baby was when born; they said they bred for ease of pregnancy, birth & suckling, facial bone structure and features and general size. The owners said they preferred that they get lighter color alpacas so that they could dye the yarn...very interesting to see the differences among alpaca breeders.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I find the comments on the selective breeding of alpacas interesting since the alpaca owners we visited in Oregon last year stated that they couldn't be bred for color---they had every shade of white-gray-caramel-brown-black-and that they were always excited when they found out what color the baby was when born; they said they bred for ease of pregnancy, birth & suckling, facial bone structure and features and general size. The owners said they preferred that they get lighter color alpacas so that they could dye the yarn...very interesting to see the differences among alpaca breeders.


They would seem to be coming from opposite ends of the spectrum, Rookie.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Hello everyone! For those participating in the card exchange, I have just finished emailing the list to you. If you have any problems, please let me know. Also, please make sure I have your information correct. My word document was giving me fits with copy and paste, so I typed in everything. I do make mistakes, so please check it! Thank you all for participating! I have enjoyed organizing it. If you all want to do it again next year, I will be happy to do it again.

Now to go catch up!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

TNS said:


> Tami, will try the peppermint oil as soon as I can get some. Thanks for your suggestion. DH got up early today and saw one whilst in the kitchen, so they are still here, not just on a visit! (Moved in as expected). I'll put traps out too as soon as I can buy some.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This can be where reading the typed word can lead to misunderstandings- I was saying it with a laugh- knowing how Sam at times just has to spell by ear. I don't know American English well enough to know that Moot and Mute are infact different to your ears too- I don't have presently access to other than my dad's tiny, Little Oxford Dictionary- which was brilliant for his purpose- the Crossword Puzzle in the New Zealand Herald- which when I bought him his much coveted laptop, he very quickly learned how to cheat to get the answers- I prefer Dictionary searches in Dictionaries, not by computer.
> I know Sam has just asked that the matter be put to rest- but it has dogged me most of the day- because normally I don't get to outburst.
> However on the bright side- I had a wonderful visit with Margaret (darowil) and Maryanne- we spent much of the day together, from breakfast in Papakura, at Robert Harris' Coffee Shop I had an absolutely toasted hard bagel that neither Margaret nor I could get the knife to cut through, so for the first time ever in my life I told them it was uneatable, and they exchanged it for a hardened but not toasted one- I guess when I make my own, I must do something to make them less 'chewy' at least I managed to eat the second one. Margaret had an 'Eggs Benedict' and Maryanne had an English Breakfast, with hash browns and sausage, bacon, poached egg etc. We had had to shift the car because we were in a half hour park, but Margaret found a one hour park round the corner. We went then to the Craft Market just up the street, to check how to find the Alpaca Farm, and set off using Gimlet(?) otherwise known as James. As it turned out I knew some of the route, because it was down the road I walk after the bus ride out to Papakura when I go to my weaving class on Mondays, past the Papakura Marae. It was a lovely drive out through the Hunua Gorge where the bush which has to be secondary growth (I suspect), although it may be one of the rare untouched patches- anyway there were lots of Punga Ferns- so characteristic of Northern bush. And we found our way with James' help, right to the farm. We were met by Tank- a friendly dog that to my eye looked possibly a Lurcher. And then by Martin, who fetched Jenny from the house, and we repaired to the Barn which is being turned over totally to Shop. The AVI Loom is in the workroom part, and Jenny spent a lot of time demonstrating this to us. She said it was the top of the range for this American Loom- fascinating to watch, and all controlled by PC. (with manual intervention when necessary). The Alpacas are full of curiosity. But I see now that I have downloaded the photos that I have none of the babies- I think Margaret does, but she will be posting photos AFTER she gets back to Adelaide. From the Farm we went back to Papakura, via the Marae, where Margaret took a number of photos because she was interested that it was a functioning community centre, rather than a tourist one. Prior to this Maryanne had spotted Margaret Williams Drive, so darowil just had to take a photograph of that!!!!! We parked again in Papakura and went around the corner to the LYS but they had closed for the day- so we went back to the car, via one of the remaining stalls that had been out for a street market- selling some rather nice bone carvings, amongst other jewelry. Margaret pointed out that it was now three o'clock and we had not yet had lunch, so we went back to my place and had a Spanish omelette with just mushroom, and some lettuce, before driving out to the Airport, to George Bolt Drive and Ihumatao Road, which we traveled down the whole length- quite a mission, because it becomes a dirt track, that is clearly seldom graded- full of pot holes- but obviously a good fishing spot with some lovely views out towards the Manukau Harbour South and Northern Heads- Margaret has some photos of that vista. We found Otuataua Mountain which is a very shallow volcano, and the Otuataua Stonefields which are registered as a World Heritage Site. We drove down to the harbour again but it was just for a walkway towards the old Sewage Ponds (being reclaimed- the Sewage has a new, eco friendly treatment plant) through Ihumatao Village which is the only surviving Maori Village in the Auckland area where we found Makaurau Marae- which up till then I had not known the whereabouts although I have seen footage of it on Te Karere ( the Maori language news broadcast) Auckland in Maori is _Tamaki-Makaurau_ . We drove past the Montana Winery but did not go in, because it was past 5 pm by then, onto the South Western Motorway so we could get more views of the Manukau Harbour, around the off and on ramps, and south again down to Manurewa, and home. By which time Maryanne had fallen asleep. Funny (odd) that I may never see Margaret again. Unless one year I can get myself to Adelaide in the Winter or Autumn.


Julie, it looks like you all had a wonderful day! Thank you so much for the photos and the "tour". It's so much fun seeing another part of the world, which I would love to see in person, but probably never will.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Well, being 9 yrs old and in school, his mother being aware wouldn't help during the school day. Probably sitting him down with the Dr and having him explain the varied feelings for him to be aware of would probably be a good idea.
> Junek


It would definitely help, but until he learns to pay attention to it, even while being distracted by school and other things, I am afraid even that isn't going to be enough for a while. DGS has a friend who was diagnosed at about the same age. He was loosing weight, among other things, can't remember everything, and his dr. just kept telling mom there was nothing wrong with him. She did tons of online research and I think, changed drs. before he was diagnosed. He carries a bag with him at all times with his test kit, and everything. He is 11 now and VERY careful about what he eats, and checking his numbers. I hope the little guy does well. It's so hard to see, and so sad when they have it so young.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

agnescr said:


> great pictures Julie so glad you enjoyed your day out :thumbup:
> 
> some pictures from the zoo/animal sanctuary ...that tortoise was over 3 ft long


Great pictures!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was deliberately there- because I am still a bit embarrassed about yesterday's 'meltdown'!


Julie, don't worry about it. We all have our days, and some of those days, it only takes something tiny that would never be thought twice about another time.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Darn, I'm all caught up! Everyone must have been busy today. I expected to be at least 10 pages behind!

I have spent the day with the ladies of the family. My niece sent me an invitation to a family baking day. There was DD & I, my niece, her mom, and both of her grandmas, one of her aunts and one of my niece's friends and her baby girl. We took Arriana and Damien with us, and DSIL brought my nephew also, so the boys had a great afternoon together, which they seldom get! They are about 10 months apart in age. The two baby girls had fun playing together, when they weren't attached to their mommies! They were so good, too. It was a fun afternoon, and may become a tradition. When we were all finished baking (most of us brought dough that we had mixed at home) we filled pizza boxes I had brought, and brought home a selection of everything. Kind of like a cookie swap/walk. I am so tired now! DH is out with the guys for a few hours, so it's nice and quiet here, for me to recouperate.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Julie, it looks like you all had a wonderful day! Thank you so much for the photos and the "tour". It's so much fun seeing another part of the world, which I would love to see in person, but probably never will.


 :thumbup: I would travel business class were it possible- but it is so unlikely to happen again!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Julie, don't worry about it. We all have our days, and some of those days, it only takes something tiny that would never be thought twice about another time.


 :thumbup:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Julie, don't worry about it. We all have our days, and some of those days, it only takes something tiny that would never be thought twice about another time.


And often we hurt the ones we love the most because we feel safe with them, and don't have the same barriers up as with others.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> And often we hurt the ones we love the most because we feel safe with them, and don't have the same barriers up as with others.


It is also true, when one has been under the prolonged stress, that I have, one's trip point can be very much lowered. And I will acknowledge that although relatively trivial American spelling does irritate me. This is not justification, just a growing awareness that I have an awful build up of anger, at various people in my life. Many of whom I have vented about. When one is living the solitary life I do, one's reactions seem to alter.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is also true, when one has been under the prolonged stress, that I have, one's trip point can be very much lowered. And I will acknowledge that although relatively trivial American spelling does irritate me. This is not justification, just a growing awareness that I have an awful build up of anger, at various people in my life. Many of whom I have vented about. When one is living the solitary life I do, one's reactions seem to alter.


If not a justification it's still an explanation which I think we all understand, and you must realise that you are much loved here even if the feathers are occasionally ruffled a little! {{{{{{{{soothing hugs}}}}}}}} to all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ooops, double post!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> If not a justification it's still an explanation which I think we all understand, and you must realise that you are much loved here even if the feathers are occasionally ruffled a little! {{{{{{{{soothing hugs}}}}}}}} to all.


A group hug sounds like a very good idea.

{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{all of us [especially Sam]}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have a gremlin in my laptop- definitely got another virus- causing these double posts- I will have to go back and renew my anti pop up ad block situation- getting these ghastly dancing adverts- that sort of flash at one.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns to *Cashmeregma* and *Kiwifrau*!


Happy Birthday Ladies, from me too.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> This can be where reading the typed word can lead to misunderstandings- I was saying it with a laugh- knowing how Sam at times just has to spell by ear. I don't know American English well enough to know that Moot and Mute are infact different to your ears too- I don't have presently access to other than my dad's tiny, Little Oxford Dictionary- which was brilliant for his purpose- the Crossword Puzzle in the New Zealand Herald- which when I bought him his much coveted laptop, he very quickly learned how to cheat to get the answers- I prefer Dictionary searches in Dictionaries, not by computer.
> I know Sam has just asked that the matter be put to rest- but it has dogged me most of the day- because normally I don't get to outburst.
> However on the bright side- I had a wonderful visit with Margaret (darowil) and Maryanne- we spent much of the day together, from breakfast in Papakura, at Robert Harris' Coffee Shop I had an absolutely toasted hard bagel that neither Margaret nor I could get the knife to cut through, so for the first time ever in my life I told them it was uneatable, and they exchanged it for a hardened but not toasted one- I guess when I make my own, I must do something to make them less 'chewy' at least I managed to eat the second one. Margaret had an 'Eggs Benedict' and Maryanne had an English Breakfast, with hash browns and sausage, bacon, poached egg etc. We had had to shift the car because we were in a half hour park, but Margaret found a one hour park round the corner. We went then to the Craft Market just up the street, to check how to find the Alpaca Farm, and set off using Gimlet(?) otherwise known as James. As it turned out I knew some of the route, because it was down the road I walk after the bus ride out to Papakura when I go to my weaving class on Mondays, past the Papakura Marae. It was a lovely drive out through the Hunua Gorge where the bush which has to be secondary growth (I suspect), although it may be one of the rare untouched patches- anyway there were lots of Punga Ferns- so characteristic of Northern bush. And we found our way with James' help, right to the farm. We were met by Tank- a friendly dog that to my eye looked possibly a Lurcher. And then by Martin, who fetched Jenny from the house, and we repaired to the Barn which is being turned over totally to Shop. The AVI Loom is in the workroom part, and Jenny spent a lot of time demonstrating this to us. She said it was the top of the range for this American Loom- fascinating to watch, and all controlled by PC. (with manual intervention when necessary). The Alpacas are full of curiosity. But I see now that I have downloaded the photos that I have none of the babies- I think Margaret does, but she will be posting photos AFTER she gets back to Adelaide. From the Farm we went back to Papakura, via the Marae, where Margaret took a number of photos because she was interested that it was a functioning community centre, rather than a tourist one. Prior to this Maryanne had spotted Margaret Williams Drive, so darowil just had to take a photograph of that!!!!! We parked again in Papakura and went around the corner to the LYS but they had closed for the day- so we went back to the car, via one of the remaining stalls that had been out for a street market- selling some rather nice bone carvings, amongst other jewelry. Margaret pointed out that it was now three o'clock and we had not yet had lunch, so we went back to my place and had a Spanish omelette with just mushroom, and some lettuce, before driving out to the Airport, to George Bolt Drive and Ihumatao Road, which we traveled down the whole length- quite a mission, because it becomes a dirt track, that is clearly seldom graded- full of pot holes- but obviously a good fishing spot with some lovely views out towards the Manukau Harbour South and Northern Heads- Margaret has some photos of that vista. We found Otuataua Mountain which is a very shallow volcano, and the Otuataua Stonefields which are registered as a World Heritage Site. We drove down to the harbour again but it was just for a walkway towards the old Sewage Ponds (being reclaimed- the Sewage has a new, eco friendly treatment plant) through Ihumatao Village which is the only surviving Maori Village in the Auckland area where we found Makaurau Marae- which up till then I had not known the whereabouts although I have seen footage of it on Te Karere ( the Maori language news broadcast) Auckland in Maori is _Tamaki-Makaurau_ . We drove past the Montana Winery but did not go in, because it was past 5 pm by then, onto the South Western Motorway so we could get more views of the Manukau Harbour, around the off and on ramps, and south again down to Manurewa, and home. By which time Maryanne had fallen asleep. Funny (odd) that I may never see Margaret again. Unless one year I can get myself to Adelaide in the Winter or Autumn.


Wow, what an eventful day you all had.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

machriste said:


> Thank you Julie and Agnes for the great pics. We get to enjoy so much vicariously at "the tea party!"


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Wow, what an eventful day you all had.


Best day that I have had, since I was in Goulburn!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A group hug sounds like a very good idea.
> 
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{all of us [especially Sam]}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


I'm in on the hug please!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Attention all in the card exchange!!!!! I have just sent out a new email to you with 2 corrections for addresses.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have a gremlin in my laptop- definitely got another virus- causing these double posts- I will have to go back and renew my anti pop up ad block situation- getting these ghastly dancing adverts- that sort of flash at one.


Those nasty flashing ads give me headaches, Literally! Any flashing lights do. Make me dizzy (er!)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Those nasty flashing ads give me headaches, Literally! Any flashing lights do. Make me dizzy (er!)


They are a pain in the butt!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: I would travel business class were it possible- but it is so unlikely to happen again!


I think I would too. I know when we flew to Seattle in March, DH wouldn't spend the extra and we were miserable packed in like sardines! I don't like to fly to begin with.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

TNS said:



> And often we hurt the ones we love the most because we feel safe with them, and don't have the same barriers up as with others.


 So true


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Hello everyone. I need to let all who are in on the card exchange know that there are more corrections that I have just sent out!

I am so sorry. 

Tami


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Are we truly still only on page 88? 

I have bread rising. DSIL sent me a text this morning that she had mom's costume jewelry and afghans for me to pick up, and some very old family photos in frames for me, so I went to pick those up. I should have gone to see mom, as I was already half way there, but just didn't feel like it. While cleaning last week, I did something to my back. I had muscle spasms up both sides of my back all week. Then it felt like I put a rib out. I went to the chiropractor yesterday, as I didn't sleep much Sunday night with it. I am much better today, but still sore and if I reach just right it pulls. So I am only doing what I have to do. I threw the afghans to the bottom of the basement stairs when I brought them in. Now I need to go down and put them by the washer so they are out of the way. I will do one each time I do clothes. 

DH just came home so I will get off of here and talk to him a while.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

need to move to new tp

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-302176-46.html#6450572


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

agnescr said:


> need to move to new tp
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-302176-46.html#6450572


How silly can I get? Thanks!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> How silly can I get? Thanks!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Oops, this should not be here.......


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oops, this should not be here.......


 :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

